# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Physikum H 2015 - Ich mach drei(hundertzwanzig) Kreuze

## Absolute Arrhythmie

Halo zusammen,

da ich gerade unttig im Nachtdienst vor mich hin gammele, hab ich mich spontan entschlossen einfach mal unseren diesjhrigen Herbst-Physikumsthread zu erffnen (bevor mir noch jemand zuvor kommt  :Grinnnss!:  ).
Ja, ich wei - ist noch seeeehr frh, aber eh die bekloppten Kreuzffchen unter uns alle im Vorklinik-Thread verrckt machen, tummeln wir uns doch lieber hier, oder?  :hmmm...: 

Also, wie schaut's aus? Habt ihr schon einen Plan? Oder habt ihr gar schon angefangen? Wer ist berhaupt dabei (oder hofft es zumindest)?
Immer raus damit, wir knnen es uns hier in den nchsten Monaten gemtlich machen, uns gegenseitig unser Leid klagen, aber auch mal ber Erfolge freuen (denn das muss ja auch mal sein!).

Daher mchte ich alle Teilnehmer jetzt schon mal darum bitten, auch in der heien Phase Rcksicht auf die Gemtsverfassung aller Leidgeplagten zu nehmen  :Grinnnss!: 

Auf ein gutes Gelingen!
AA

----------


## Laelya

@AA:
du bist auch endlich dran  :Grinnnss!:  ich wnsch dir viel viel Erfolg  :Knuddel:

----------


## Bonnerin

Hallo erstmal *schnappt sich einen Klappstuhl und winkt in die Runde*  :hmmm...: 

So Gott es will steht auch bei mir im August das Physikum an, wie unschwer zu erkennen ist in Bonn, genauso wie bei AA.

Ich hab mir mal einen Lernplan erstellt, der Anfang Mai beginnt. Als Repetitorium habe ich mich fr Endspurt entschieden, dem ich schon so einige Scheine (BC, Physik, Bio...) zu verdanken hab.

Bei uns fehlen als Scheine noch:
- Makro (Neuroanatomie) -> Anfang Mai
- PsychSoz-Seminar -> Ende Juni
- Physio-Seminar -> Sitzschein
- Physio-Praktikum -> Anfang Juli
- Integr. Sem. -> Sitzschein
- Sem. mit klinischem Bezug -> Sitzschein

Um mein Gewissen ein wenig zu beruhigen ( :Grinnnss!: ) hab ich ein-, zweimal wchentlich gekreuzt. Zunchst nochmal die Endspurt-Pakete, dann fast-ganze Physika (schon weiter zurckliegend, so 2006 um den Dreh, Physio ausgenommen) und bin recht zufrieden.

Ich glaube, wir haben ein ziemlich krasses Semester vor uns, aber ich drcke uns allen die Daumen, dass es ab Oktober in die Klinik geht!  :Big Grin:

----------


## davo

Fehlende Scheine/Teilscheine:
- BC-Praktikum (Klausur Ende Juni)
- BC-Seminar (Sitzschein)
- Kursus Med. Psych./Soz. (Sitzschein)
- Anatomie-Seminar (Sitzschein)
- Seminar mit klinischem Bezug BC (Sitzschein)
- integriertes Seminar Physiologie (Sitzschein - gibt zwar Mitte Juni eine Klausur, aber wer die nicht besteht, muss einfach nur das Repetitorium besuchen)

Mein Plan: ich benutze Medi-Learn. Da ich mir Sachen eigentlich nur durch oftmaliges Wiederholen merke, hab ich viele Durchgnge eingeplant. Der erste Durchgang war/ist jetzt whrend der Semesterferien (alle Skripte mal locker gelesen, bis auf Physiologie, da ich das relativ einfach finde, und ein erstes ganzes Physikum gekreuzt). Der zweite Durchgang folgt whrend des Semesters (drei Tage pro Skript, plus parallel die Fragen lterer Physika kreuzen), der dritte Durchgang (das "eigentliche Lernen") dann ab Ende Juni. Ob ich am Physiologie-Repetitorium (zwei Wochen lang vormittags, Ende Juni/Anfang Juli) und am Biochemie-Repetitorium (eine Woche lang ganztags, Anfang Juli) teilnehme, wei ich noch nicht. Muss ich mich erst erkundigen ob die gut sein sollen. Eigentlich wr in meinem Fall ein Anatomie-Repetitorium frs mndliche Physikum sinnvoller  :Grinnnss!: 

Das mndliche Physikum war in Gieen voriges Jahr in den ersten zwei Septemberwochen, und ich hoffe, dass das auch so bleibt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sweety92

Ich wnsche euch schonmal vieeel glck  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich habe vllt noch einen kleinen Tipp: ich hatte in gttigen noch den medi learn kurs und fand den Plan echt gut, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich die letzte woche biochemie nicht biochemie gemacht habe, weil ich das noch recht gut konnte...
man findet den plan im internet wenn man bei google -kurs gttingen physikum- o eingibt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tukan

Ich habe die "Ferien" ber werktglich in der Bib gelernt, Anatomie, Biochemie, Physiologie, Psychologie. Auer in Anatomie, wo ich noch Histologie machen muss, ist es ganz gut soweit. Ich nehme keines der Endspurt- oder Medilearn-Hefte, sondern meine bewhrten Kurzlehrbcher (Mediscript). Die sind vom Umfang her hnlich, aber seriser, haben mehr erklrende Zusatz-Infos und vor allem Grafiken, z.Bsp. in Physio. Wenn ich viel Kreuze, und die Kommentare lese, erbrigen sich fr mich solche Skripte.

Mein Plan ist, ganz normal jeden Tag ein paar Fachgebiete zu wiederholen, sei es Obere Extremitt, Fette, Atmung usw.. Und sobald ich in einem Fach einmal zumindest alles in Erinnerung gerufen habe, kreuze ich sehr viel. Diesen Status habe ich in Anatomie jedoch noch nicht erreicht. Psychologie kreuze ich nur noch und kann mich so steigern. Da lohnt sich viel lesen nicht, sondern eher massenhaftes Kreuzen.

Meine fehlenden Kurse: Histologie, Physiologie (Hlfte)

----------


## Laura12

Hey, 
Ich finde es sehr gut, dass wir schon ein Thread haben und deswegen reihe ich mich auch gerne mal ein  :Smilie: 

Ich studiere in Heidelberg und habe auch vor im Herbst mit euch das Physikum zu schreiben ;) 
Hier haben wir noch einen OSCE im Mai im Rahmen von Ekm (der soll aber einfach sein) und dann noch eine integrierte Klausur ber Neuroanatomie,-biochemie und -physiologie plus den restlichen 6 integrierten Themenseminaren im Juni. 

Ich habe vor mit Medi-Learn zu lernen. In den Semesterferien habe ich mir schon einmal alle Skripte durchgelesen, habe jetzt im Semester vor jedes Skript noch mal durchzulesen (2 Tage pro Skript) und ein bisschen zu kreuzen und nach der letzten Klausur habe ich dann vor, die Skripte noch mehrfach zu wiederholen und viel zu kreuzen  :Smilie: 
Ich hoffe, dass klappt alles so wie geplant, ich bin nmlich sogar jetzt schon etwas nervs  :Smilie:  

Liebe Gre,
Laura

----------


## davo

@Tukan: dein Ansatz mit den normalen KLBs gefllt mir. V.a. in Hinblick auf das mndliche Physikum. Muss ich mal berlegen ob ich das vielleicht auch irgendwie integrieren knnte... hmmm  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Wahnsinn wie fleiig ihr schon seid! Da bekomme ich ja fast ein schlechtes gewissen  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich hab jetzt die Woche mit der ersten Wiederholungsrunde angefangen. Ich werde jetzt erstmal ganz entspannt alle Fcher entweder mit Endspurt (BC, Bio, Chemie), KLB (Histo) oder kleinem Benninghoff (Makro) wiederholen. In der heien Phase will ich dann mit Medi Learn und strikt nach plan lernen. Mal sehen wie das luft und ob ich es schaffe das im Semester durch zuziehen.
Ich bin mit Bio durch und hab da auch schon gekreuzt, war auch ganz okay - dafr dass ich Bio im Physikum echt bescheuert finde. Werd mir wohl auf jeden Fall die Mhe machen mssen diese ganzen Filamente und den ganzen MiBi-Schei auswendig zu lernen  :grrrr....:

----------


## Zaphir

@Laura

Ach die letzte int ist nicht so heftig wie die davor, keine Angst. Und danach habt ihr genug zeit euch frs Physikum vorzubereiten. Ist halt wirklich so, dass der Anspruch der int. Weitaus hher ist als das von Physikum, dafr aber die stoffmenge ins unermessliche steigt.

Verliert nicht die Motivation dann packt ihr das alle!  :Smilie:

----------


## Laura12

@ zaphir 
Danke dir, dass macht mir echt Mut  :Smilie:

----------


## Krtino

Wow ihr habt euch ja alle wahnsinnig viel vorgenommen! So viel hab ich fr mein Physikum nicht gemacht ;) Das muss ja dann klappen.

----------


## pgk44

Ich hoffe, ich bekomme dieses Semester auch meine letzten Scheine (BC Praktikum, Physio, PsychSoz Kursus) und mach dann mit euch zusammen im Herbst Physikum.
Hab mir auch vorgenommen nchste Woche einen Lernplan zu machen, dann kann ich nmlich hoffentlich ganz gut einschtzen wie viel ich sonst so lernen muss um durchs Semester zu kommen  ::-stud:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich schreibe zwar kein Physikum dieses Jahr, aber ich wnsche allen schon mal ganz viel Motivation und Durchhaltevermgen  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## black_night

Ich reihe mich dann auch mal ein. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich die Ferien genossen habe und meine Bcher alle verstaubt sind. Da kriegt man ja glatt ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn man liest was manche hier schon gemacht haben  :Big Grin: 

Diese Semester steht noch folgendes an: 
- EKM (soll wohl recht locker sein) 
- PsychSoz Seminar 
- Anatomie Seminar 
- Biochemie Seminar 
- 2. Hlfte Physiopraktikum 

Die 4 letzt genannten werden bei uns Anfang Juli als vierer Klausur an einem Tag geprft (Unser "Mini-Physikum). Deswegen wird wohl der Plan so ausschauen, dass ich im Semester mit den KLB's (Physio und BC) bzw. kleiner Benninghoff (Anatomie) lernen werde. (PsychSoz wei ich noch nicht, je nach dem wie genau die das bei uns prfen). Und in der Hauptphase wird mit Endspurt wiederholt + intensives Kreuzen.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@Black_night: Da bin ich ja sehr froh, dass ich nicht als einzige auf der faulen Haut lag  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Gibt es unter euch eigentlich irgendjemanden, der vor hat, nach dem Physikum "einfach so" zu wechseln? Ich kenne eine Person, die ohne konkreten Anlass einfach so wechseln will, um mal was anderes zu sehen - bis zu einem gewissen Grad kann ich das, wenn man ungebunden ist, auch nachvollziehen. Aber ich selbst werd wohl in Gieen bleiben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

Dann reihe ich mich mal ein. Im Mai bin ich beim Medi Learn Kurs im Mndlichen und nach Ostern geht es schon privat los.

Ich mach 3 Kreuze wenn die Vorklinik dann vorbei ist.

----------


## yoomii94

keine Angst @Absolute Arrhythmie ich hab auch nichts gemacht :P hab versucht mich zu motivieren wenigstens die kleinen Fcher zu wiederholen aber ich komm einfach nicht dazu :P :P keine Motivation und die Ferien waren einfach zu schn *-*

----------


## mathematicus

Kmmert euch schonmal um den After-Physikums-Urlaub, den hat man sich danach echt verdient!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Oh ja! Es ist nur doof, dass man den Termin fr die mndliche erst so spt bekommt.

----------


## mathematicus

Ich wrde die Uni fragen, ob sie zumindest den Zeitraum nennen kann, in dem die mndlichen Prfungen stattfinden, das stand bei uns auch schon relativ frh fest. Dann kann man frher (und gnstiger) buchen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Krtino

Bei uns haben Sie den Zeitraum etwa drei Monate im voraus genannt. Allerdings ohne Gewhr.

----------


## Matzexc1

Wir kriegen unsere mit der Einladung fr die Schriftliche.Die Teilzeitstudenten kommen als erste dran

----------


## Atya

Hallo,
ich mache auch im SoSe Physikum 
ich hab mal eine Frage fr die Leute, die Medi-learn nutzen .Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den unterschiedlichsten Medi-learn Auflagen
ich habe die medi-learn 13/14 reicht das?Oder lieber die neue aAuflage 15/16 kaufen?

----------


## mathematicus

Bis auf Bio hatte ich nur die lteren Schwarz-Wei-Auflagen, hat fr eine 2 gereicht. Man spart so auch einiges an Geld :P

----------


## Krtino

Ich hatte auch “nur“ die 13/14 .. Reicht dicke wenn man dazu die letzten Prfungen kreuzt und sich die Erklrungen und Kommentare zu den Fragen dazu durchliest.

----------


## Atya

Ok!! Danke fr die schnelle Antwort

----------


## flower_crown

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich darf ebenfalls diesen Herbst in Gieen ran. Ich geniee noch die freie Zeit und werde ebenfalls nicht vor Ende April mit gemtlichem Lesen anfangen.

Ich habe da eine andere Frage bezglich der Endspurt Reihe: Denkt ihr, es lohnt sich noch die 3 Auflage abzuwarten oder kann man sich getrost die 2. anschaffen?

Leider steht da auf der Thieme Seite nur eine ungefhre Angabe wann die Reihe letztlich erscheinen soll. (Ende April)

----------


## charmingbaer

Yeah, der Physikumsthread ist da  :bhh: .

Muss sagen, dass ich auch noch nichts gemacht habe. In den Ferien hab ich mich nur um Histo gekmmert, da ich gestern noch ins mndliche Nachtestat musste. Bin jetzt natrlich Profi drin, aber soviel Histo wird ja wohl nicht gefragt.
Dieses Semester steht noch an:
-Praktikum BC mit Seminar gestrte Organfunktionen
-Praktikum Physio mit Seminar gestrte Organfunktionen
-Ultraschallanatomie
-Wahlfach
-Integriertes Seminar Notfallmedizin, Teil Physio

Die letzte Klausur ist Mitte Juli, danach geht dann wohl der Endspurt los.
Hab mich immer noch nicht entschieden, mit was ich lernen will, so langsam wirds echt mal Zeit.

----------


## Bonnerin

Ich sitze gerade in der Bib und lerne fr die Neuroanatomie-Klausur, die ja ziemlich bald ansteht. Wenns gut luft werde ich morgen  vllt. mit den Bahnen fertig und bermorgen mit dem limbischen System...
Aber ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich, dass der Prof bald mal den Stoffkatalog hochldt, damit man endlich wei, was man knnen muss. "In der Klausur kommt Traktologie und Verschaltung dran" find ich ein wenig vage.

----------


## anni94

Bah, verrckt. War ich nicht eben noch in dem Bereich "Vor dem Studium" und jetzt gehts schon ans Physikum?  :Woow: 
Also ich bin auch mit dabei in Heidelberg. Also steht auch noch eine Klausur im Juni an, aber die soll ja locker(er) werden als letztes Semester.
Bislang hab ich noch nichts gemacht, aber demnchst wollte ich auch mal mit Lesen anfangen.
Generell muss ich sagen, dass ich vor dem Schriftlichen gar keinen Bammel habe, aber wenn ich an die Mndliche denke, dann drehts mir jetzt schon den Magen rum. Der einzige Hoffnungsschimmer ist, dass ich mittlerweile einige nette Physioleute kenne, die wohl auch Physikumsprfungen abnehmen. Aber wenn ich da zum Teil so an die Anatomen denke  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Laura12

@anni94

So geht's mir auch  :Smilie:  
Ich habe eig mehr Angst vor unseren Biochemikern, die meisten unserer Anatomen sind doch auch ganz nett, wenn man die Testate vom ersten Semester mal als Mastab nimmt ;)

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Vor der mndlichen hab ich auch am allermeisten Angst  :Oh nee...:

----------


## davo

Same here. Anatomie ist in Summe einfach wahnsinnig viel Stoff, und bei den Biochemikern wei ich nicht so recht, wie detailliert die wohl prfen werden. Physiologie wird vermutlich am angenehmsten werden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich wei nur, dass es in meinen Prfungen nur bei 1 Professorin um Zusammenhnge ging.Der Rest wollte nur Details hren. Daher auch Welsch,Duale Reihe und fr den chemischen Biochemiker der Zeek.

Auerdem stimmt das Prferverhalten aus den Altprotokollen nicht mit dem berein was passiert ist.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Auerdem stimmt das Prferverhalten aus den Altprotokollen nicht mit dem berein was passiert ist.


Bei uns z.B. schon  :Nixweiss:  Klar sollte man auch damit rechnen, dass die Prfer mal nen schlechten Tag haben..genauso wie man Altprotokolle als Leitfaden und nicht als fixes Regelwerk sehen sollte. Relevante Details werden natrlich auch gefragt, aber im groen und ganzen ist der Grundtenor der Physikanten ja, dass die Prfer einen nicht in die Pfanne hauen und sehen wollen, dass man das was man in 4 Semestern gelernt hat auch verstanden hat. Mach den jungen Hpfern (ich alte alte Frau..) nicht so ne Angst.

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich sag einfach nur das man bei den Altprotokollen nach den hufigen Themen schauen soll,aber sich keinesfalls auf sie verlassen kann.

Mit Angst machen hat das gar nichts zu tun,ich halte einfach nichts mehr von dem blichen"ist nicht so schlimm" Tenor.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Na das ist nun hoffentlich klar.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Tukan

ich persnlich finde die mndliche Prfung auch die grere Herausforderung. Deshalb lerne ich so, dass ich den Stoff potenziell auch jemandem erklren knnte, und be z.Bsp. geistige Kurzvortrge oder berlege mir, wie ich bei einem Thema einsteigen wrde.

----------


## ][truba][

Es kommt ja immer auf den Prfer an.
Wir haben hier einen der fragt IMMER seine bestimmten Altfragen, es gibt die, die wirklich kreuz und quer fragen und es gibt welche, die Fragen abgespactes Zeug. Kann man also nie verallgemeinern.

Mndliche war bei mir z.B. nicht so schlimm wie befrchtet auch wenn man nicht alles wusste  :hmmm...:

----------


## WiWi18

Habe gerade gesehen, dass ab Herbst 2015 ein neuer Gegenstandskatalog (in Anatomie, Biochemie und Physio) in Kraft tritt, wobei in unserer Prfung bergangsweise "beide" zugrundegelegt werden, wie auch immer man sich das vorzustellen hat.

https://www.impp.de/internet/de/medi...skataloge.html

Denkt ihr, dass das irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf unsere Prfung hat?

----------


## Bonnerin

Ehrliche Antwort? Nein, glaub ich nicht.
Als der jetzt noch gltige Katalog eingefhrt wurde hat es soweit ich wei knapp 2 Physika nach Einfhrung gedauert um den Stoff anzupassen. Werde mich deshalb nicht verrckt machen, dass IMPP kann die vorklinischen Grundlagen ja auch nicht komplett neu erfinden.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## WiWi18

> Ehrliche Antwort? Nein, glaub ich nicht.
> Als der jetzt noch gltige Katalog eingefhrt wurde hat es soweit ich wei knapp 2 Physika nach Einfhrung gedauert um den Stoff anzupassen. Werde mich deshalb nicht verrckt machen, dass IMPP kann die vorklinischen Grundlagen ja auch nicht komplett neu erfinden.


Verrckt machen bringt nie was  :Smilie:  Aber eigentlich wrde mich schon interessieren, ob das irgendwelche Auswirkungen haben kann. Wenn nmlich ein groer Teil der Altfragen aussortiert wird wre es eventuell sinnvoller, sich weniger aufs Kreuzen/Endspurt/Medi-Learn denn aufs "richtige" Lernen mit "richtigen" Lehrbchern zu konzentrieren...

----------


## FlameIngo

Ich finds ziemlich schwierig, auf die Schnelle inhaltliche Vernderungen zu finden. Wei jemand, ob sich da was wirklich relevantes verndert ?
Bei fast 50 Seiten pro groem Fach braucht man ja schon ewig, um zu lesen, was man alles wissen sollte, um zu erfahren, wie fortgeschritten das eigene Unwissen ist :/
Sich den Gegenstandskatalog zu nehmen und abzuarbeiten, wre wahrscheinlich mal sinnvoll, aber wer hat schon die Zeit dafr ?  Ich bleibe wohl einfach bei meinen Bchern, die ein Fach komplett abdecken, und trotzdem noch in adquater Zeit lesbar sind.

----------


## WiWi18

Bei Chemie/Biochemie hat sich ja schon die Grobgliederung stark verndert. Aber im Vorwort steht ja berall folgender Satz:

"Formal wird bis einschlielich Frhjahr 2015 den Prfungen ausschlielich die vorhergehende Auflage
von Februar 2005 zugrunde gelegt. Die Prfung Herbst 2015 bercksichtigt beide Auflagen. Ab
Frhjahr 2016 gilt nur noch die neue Auflage." 

Die ganze Formulierung, die Tatsache, dass im Herbst irgendwie "beides" gelten soll und der Begriff "formal" lassen vermuten, dass sich inhaltlich wirklich wenig bis nichts ndert. Neue Fragen gibt es ja eigentlich immer.

----------


## Radischen

Hey ich bin hoffentlich im herbst auch mit von der Partie. 
Mir fehlen noch Bc und Physio --> je SoSe Seminarkurs  (alle zwei Wochen testat) und die Klausur, sowie die Blockpraktika am Ende. 
Einfhrung in die Klinische Medizin --> Sitzschein 
und noch ein bissel Kleinkram.
(Nen seminartermin fr berufsfeldererkundung, ne klausur und ne Exkursion fr Phychologie/Soziologie) 
So richtig einen plan habe ich noch nicht. Ich will vorallen versuchen Anatomie diese Semester zu wiederholen. In Bc und physio sollte ich ja gut im Stoff stehen. Und am Ende werde ich mich so in etwa ( mit paar Modifikationen ) an den 30 Tag Lernplan orientieren mit ner Mischung aus Endspurt und Medilearn Helfen ( je nach Fach). 
Mit keinen von beiden habe ich so wirklich schon gelernt ( Htte fr die wenigsten Klausuren bei uns gereicht). 
Ich hoffe das klappt alles so in etwas wie ich mir das vorstelle. Mal sehen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich mache auch nochmal mit, es war im Frhjahr  einfach zuuuuu schn  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ladung hab ich seit Sa schon, muss mich nicht nochmal anmelden.
Ladung zur mndlichen komme dann im August.

Euch ein schnes letztes VK Semester.

----------


## charmingbaer

Hab heute mal mit einer Freundin Lernplne gemacht, wie wir vielleicht schon whrend des Semesters Anatomie wiederholen knnen. Tja, der Plan ist wirklich sehr sehr straff geworden, ob wir das so schaffen, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Aber egal, Hauptsache motiviert  :bhh:

----------


## Melina93

Hauptsache nicht alleine lernen  :Big Grin:  Ich knnte mir null vorstellen ohne meine Lerngruppe frs Physikum zu lernen. Ich glaube dann wrde ich alles verdrngen und nur fr Physio und Biochemie lernen,weil wir da Klausuren haben.

----------


## davo

Inzwischen stehen die Physikumsorte in Gieen fest. Weder die Hessenhallen noch die Kongresshalle, sondern vier Brgerhuser usw. in eher lndlichen Vororten von Gieen  :Grinnnss!:  Auch interessant.

----------


## anni94

Klingt nett  :Big Grin:  Wie erfhrt man denn von den Prfungsorten?

----------


## davo

Bei uns steht das auf der Website des LPA, zusammen mit den Informationen zur Anmeldung fr den Herbsttermin. Hab von einem Kommilitonen gehrt, dass der schriftliche Teil dieses Mal wohl in den ganzen Kaffs stattfindet, und hab deshalb dann geschaut, ob schon was auf der LPA-Website steht - und voil  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## FlameIngo

Morgen in vier Monaten ist es schon soweit - quasi Endspurt  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

Den Gedanken mit den vier Monaten hatte ich gestern auch  :Grinnnss!:  Aber das Wort Endspurt ist mir noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen - der beginnt fr mich persnlich erst im Juli  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Morgen in vier Monaten ist es schon soweit - quasi Endspurt


Eher die Zeit um richtig loszulegen.

----------


## anni94

Ihr seid alle so extremst motiviert  :Big Grin: 
Aber nachdem ich diese Woche schon fleiig alle bisherigen Vorlesungen nachbereitet habe, schaue ich mir tatschlich auch mal ein Buch frs Physikum an. Rein aus Interesse: Wie geht ihr vor? Skripte oder Bcher? Notizen oder nur Lesen? Ich wei das jeder sein eigenes Ding finden muss (nach fast vier Semestern hoffe ich mittlerweile auch das richtige fr mich gefunden zu haben), aber ich bin trotzdem immer neugierig wie andere vorgehen.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich bin gar nicht motiviert  :Oh nee...:

----------


## ihtdln

Na dann reihe ich mich mal ein  :Smilie: 
Ich hab die ganzen Ferien medizinfrei verbracht, und der Plan war, ab Erhalt der neuen Endspurtskripte alles einmal durchlesen, und dann mal weitersehn. Seit Mittwoch hab ich sie, und hab angefangen mit Lesen und es ergreift mich die Panik, ich hab ja null Wissen mehr, und bis August sicher auch schon wieder alles vergessen, hmm keine Ahung wie das werden soll, naja aber irgendwie wirds schon gehen ;)

----------


## Matzexc1

> Na dann reihe ich mich mal ein 
> Ich hab die ganzen Ferien medizinfrei verbracht, und der Plan war, ab Erhalt der neuen Endspurtskripte alles einmal durchlesen, und dann mal weitersehn. Seit Mittwoch hab ich sie, und hab angefangen mit Lesen und es ergreift mich die Panik, ich hab ja null Wissen mehr, und bis August sicher auch schon wieder alles vergessen, hmm keine Ahung wie das werden soll, naja aber irgendwie wirds schon gehen ;)


Lernplan erstellen und fleissig arbeiten und Pausen machen.Ich leg nchste Woche endlich los. 

Was sich alles an Nebenkram ansammelt.Man glaubt es nicht

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich htte da eine Idee zur Motivation: 
Wir erstellen einen thread wo jeder von uns das postet was er an einem bestimmten Tag schaffen will und am Abend sagt er ob ja oder nein.

Der Trick dabei ist das man sich vor seinen Kollegen nicht blamieren will und es gibt bei Erfolg uch einen Motivationsschub.

Ich empfehle auch die Webseite studienstrategie.de

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich htte da eine Idee zur Motivation: 
Wir erstellen einen thread wo jeder von uns das postet was er an einem bestimmten Tag schaffen will und am Abend sagt er ob ja oder nein.

Der Trick dabei ist das man sich vor seinen Kollegen nicht blamieren will und es gibt bei Erfolg uch einen Motivationsschub.

Ich empfehle auch die Webseite studienstrategie.de

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Mach das doch ruhig hier  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Das Prinzip ist ganz gut.  Effektiver finde ich es wenn man das mit Kommilitonen macht. Im Sinne von Themen aufteilen und jeder muss den anderen sein Thema erklren.  So haben wir frs mndliche gleich das ganze Semester ber gelernt.

----------


## charmingbaer

Hab mal eine Frage zum Physikumsantrag. HAbe ja eine Pflegeausbildung gemacht, die natrlich frs KPP anerkannt wird. Kann ich dann einfach bei der Anmeldung meine Berufsurkunde einschicken oder muss ich das im Vorfeld erst beim LPA anerkennen lassen und dann bei der Anmedlung den Anerkennungsschein mitschicken?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich habe es mir anerkennen lassen. Geht sehr schnell und kostet nix.

----------


## charmingbaer

Ok, denke, damit bin ich auch auf der sichereren Seite. Nicht, dass noch was schief geht  :bhh: . Dann werde ich mir mal am Montag ne Beglaubigung holen.

----------


## Erdbeermond

Auf jeden Fall vorher anerkennen lassen. Ich hab das glaube ich schon am ersten Tag im ersten Semester gemacht, weil ich nicht wollte, dass irgendwas schief geht.

----------


## Bonnerin

Lerne momentan Neuroanatomie, am 06.05. steht die Klausur an und der Prof hat i-wie die Definition von "Stoff krzen" nicht so ganz gecheckt. Ich hoffe, es wird bis dahin alles sitzen und ich bestehe.

Die Integrierten Seminare machen Spa, viel Wiederholung, aber der Stoff wurde verhltnismig interessant wiedergegeben und man hatte doch den ein oder anderen Aha-Moment  :hmmm...: 

Physio rgert mich einfach nur.

Hab letzte Woche Teile von Bio und BC gekreuzt und das lief ganz gut  :Grinnnss!:  Bin froh, dass ich Histo nochmal komplett mache, da kann ich mir dann am Ende auch viel beim Situs wiederholen sparen.

----------


## pgk44

Ich hab am Wochenende Physik wiederholt und kreuze grad. Es fhlt sich an, als htte es nix gebracht ...

Hoffentlich werden die anderen Fcher besser

----------


## davo

Ich wiederhole gestern und heute Physik  :Grinnnss!:  Im Februar hatte ich bei H06 (ohne Vorbereitung) nur 67% auf die Physik-Fragen, hoffe dass ich nach diesem Durchgang deutlich besser sein werde... mal sehn.

Falls du mit Medi-Learn lernst: bei Physik hilft finde ich das Mathe-Skript gleich viel wie das eigentliche Physik-Skript.

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich wiederhole gerade nebenbei etwas Anatomie mit dem klb. Situs drfte nchste Woche fertig sein ^^
Ansonsten hab ich mir jetzt die Endspurthefte gekauft.
Wei jemand,  wann der Zeitraum fr die Mndliche verffentlicht wird?

----------


## Laura12

Wir wissen den Zeitraum fr unsere Mndliche schon seit ein paar Monaten ;) Also scheint das sehr verschieden von Uni zu Uni zu sein.
Ich bin gerade dabei ein bisschen Biochemie zu machen und es luft sogar besser als erwartet  :Smilie:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich mach heute Histo,
wir wissen auch schon wann die Mndliche Phase losgeht,ich hoffe diesmal auf einen spten Termin. 

Wobei ich mit 2 Kollegen in die prfung gehe die auch im 3.Versuch sind,dadurch fallen einige Professoren weg. Die Beklopptesten haben wir 3 schon gehabt  :hmmm...:

----------


## charmingbaer

Oh, ach so!  Hab jetzt gerade nochmal geguckt,  bei uns steht "noch nicht festgelegt"  :grrrr....:

----------


## davo

Auf der Website des LPA Hessen stehen schon seit einiger Zeit die _voraussichtlichen_ Termine fr die mndlichen Prfungen an den drei hessischen Medizin-Unis.

----------


## Confused.

@Matzexc1 Ich wnsch dir echt viel Erfolg dafr! (Ich will dir damit jetzt keinen Druck machen aber ich wrde in dieser Situation wahrscheinlich vllig ausflippen...)

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich kreuze aktuell ohne vorheriges lernen in BC konsequent um die 65% und finde das groartig  :Grinnnss!:  Um Anatomie und Psycho mach ich mir nicht so groe Sorgen, wenn ich jetzt Physio ordentlich neben dem Semester Kreuze, sollte das bestehen der schriftlichen ja irgendwie hoffentlich hinhauen. Nur vor der mndlichen hab ich echt nach wie vor total Schoss. Hre abwechselnd Geschichten dass es gar nicht so schlimm oder aber der totale horror war...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Meine beiden mndlichen Prfungen (Physikum und Stex) waren der blanke Horror (*). Und ich hab's auch geschafft - bin aber froh, dass ich das in der Form nicht wieder haben muss  :Grinnnss!: 

(Facharztprfung ist irgendwie ne andere Sache..... das seh ich jetzt im Vorfeld schon anders)

(*) liegt aber generell in einer Prfungsangst begrndet. EGAL, welche Prfung, und wenn es nur ne Frage eines Vorgesetzten ist, versetzt mich direkt wieder in den Prfungs- und Hschen-vor-der-Flinte-Modus  ::-oopss:

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich hab zwar noch nicht gekreuzt, bin mit aber sicher, dass ich in BC weit von 65% entfernt bin... Hab da zu Anfang echt zu wenig Zeit fr investiert (da war noch der Prpkurs nebenher) und jetzt hab ich keine Ahnung, wie ich alles aufholen soll. Das ist auch irgendwie gerade der Horror fr mich. Haben da auch Anfang Juni ein mndliches Kolloquium zu, vielleicht ganz gut als bung schon mal. Naja....
Vorm schriftlichen hab ich auch keine Angst, da schaut mir wenigstens keiner ins Gesicht, wenn ich mich blamiere  :bhh:

----------


## davo

Mir sagt jeder, dass mndlich sooo easy ist. Dem traue ich aber definitiv nicht  :Grinnnss!:  Ich glaub eher, dass das ziemlich hart wird. Schriftlich mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen... wenngleich ich ohne Wiederholen leider nicht auf 65% in BC komme  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich alle BC-Lernpakete in der Klausur-Vorbereitung im 2. und 3. Semester schon gekreuzt hatte. Also keine unbekannten fragen. Find es fr den einstieg aber echt cool, kann ich mich mehr auf andere Themen konzentrieren.

----------


## Laura12

65% in Biochemie, dass ist doch schon mal sehr cool ;)
Ich hatte heute zum letzten Mal Histokurs, ok vor dem Physikum gibt es noch mal einen Wiederholungstag, aber sonst bin ich durch mit dem Histokurs  :Smilie: 
Ansonsten kreuze ich gerade fleiig Physiologie  :Smilie:

----------


## anni94

Letztes Biochemiepraktikum. Juhu!

----------


## Krtino

@davo: Ich hab vor der mndlichen auch extrem Panik geschoben, wie man im letzten Physikumsthread sehen kann. Letztendlich war es wirklich nicht soo schlimm wie gedacht. Aber eine mndliche Prfung finde ich ist trotzdem immer sehr vom Prfer abhngig, ich bin gut weggekommen.. Die Benotung eines Kommilitonen fand ich dagegen nicht fair (ich dachte whrend der Prfung, dass wir auf einem Niveau sind, er wurde schlechter benotet) und die Biochemiefragen der anderen htte ich nicht wirklich beantworten knnen.. Glck gehrt mit dazu. Und sicheres Auftreten, damit kann man denen oder Fehler "wegbgeln".

----------


## Matzexc1

> @Matzexc1 Ich wnsch dir echt viel Erfolg dafr! (Ich will dir damit jetzt keinen Druck machen aber ich wrde in dieser Situation wahrscheinlich vllig ausflippen...)


Bin ab nchsten Sonntag bei Medi-Learn und hab 2 ideale Kollegen gefunden mit denen ich in die Prfung gehe.

Es ist wahrscheinlicher das ich ausflippe wenn es wieder nicht klappt.

Danke dir  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tukan

Ich hab ja wirklich schon echt keine Lust mehr auf Vorklinik und bin mittlerweil an dem Punkt angelangt, doch nur mit Endspurt Anatomie zu lernen. In BCh un Physio wei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so wirklich, ob ich es schaffe, die relativ dicken KLBs nochmal zu lesen. Deshalb berlege ich, ob Sinn macht, wirklich nur mit Endspurt zu lernen und dann (wenn ich hoffentlich eine/n Prfer/in kriege, zu der/dem es Protokolle gibt und der nicht nichts ausschliet) die entsprechenden Themen mit den Bchern zu lernen.

Was sagt ihr dazu ?

----------


## anni94

Also ich setze darauf das es absolut ausreicht mit den Endspurtheften (+Kreuzen, selbstverstndlich) ausreicht. Die Frage ist eben, ob dir die Hefte liegen und auch was du fr einen Anspruch hast (so notentechnisch). Aber theoretisch ist der Inhalt von Endspurt und Thieme KLB doch hnlich, oder?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich glaub fr die schriftliche reichen Medi-Learn oder Endspurt-Hefte (plus Atlas fr Makro) bestimmt aus, mehr werd ich da auch nicht schaffen anzugucken. Aber ob das fr die mndliche reicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln... Und bei Tukan liest es sich so, als wrde es primr um die mndliche gehen.

----------


## Melina93

Selbst wenn du deine Prfer kennst, ist das ja keine Garantie, dass sie gewisse Themen bevorzugen. Darauf wrde ich mich auch nicht verlassen.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Selbst wenn du deine Prfer kennst, ist das ja keine Garantie, dass sie gewisse Themen bevorzugen. Darauf wrde ich mich auch nicht verlassen.


Kann ich aus Erfahrung besttigen. Einzige Ausnahme waren beim 1. Versuch der Anatomieprof und unsere Physiologin.

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

> Ich glaub fr die schriftliche reichen Medi-Learn oder Endspurt-Hefte (plus Atlas fr Makro) bestimmt aus, mehr werd ich da auch nicht schaffen anzugucken. Aber ob das fr die mndliche reicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln... Und bei Tukan liest es sich so, als wrde es primr um die mndliche gehen.



Ist bei uns wohl hnlich. Gibt Prfer, die sehr auf Histo und/oder Embryo stehen, da ist ML zu wenig. 
BC mache ich aber z.B. nur noch mit ML. Physio mit ML fr das Grundverstndnis, Rest mit dem Taschenbuch wo einer der Profs mitgeschrieben hat.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Diese Physikumsanmeldung macht mich ganz wuschig... Habt ihr eure alle schon abgeschickt?
Ich mach mir den Spa und bringe meine am Montag eigenhndig zum LPA  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich hab nur irgendwie total Panik dass ich irgendwas vergesse und dann deshalb kein Physikum schreiben kann... Und die Uni stellt seit diesem Semester erstmalig eine Sammelbescheinigung aus und schickt diese selbst ans LPA, da hab ich auch Angst dass da was schief geht  :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meine beim Geburtsort angeforderte Geburtsurkunde. Ich hab hier zwar noch eine beglaubigte Kopie vortig, aber ich will ja auf Nummer sicher gehen  :Blush:

----------


## davo

Bei uns hat das Dorfuni-Flair - JEDER meldet sich bei uns persnlich beim LPA an  :Grinnnss!:  In den Dreiergruppen der mndlichen Prfung. Am Dienstag ist es bei mir so weit  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Die Gruppen fr die mndliche knnen wir leider nicht selbst bestimmen, find ich sehr schade  :grrrr....:

----------


## anni94

Meine Anmeldung ist auch schon abgeschickt. Stuttgart ist mir doch ein bisschen zu weit weg um da fr die Anmeldung hinzugurken.
Wird hoffentlich alles angekommen sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tukan

Ich htte da mal ne Frage. Wenn ich persnlich zum LPA ginge, knnte ich dann meine Originale mitnehmen ohne sie abgeben zu mssen ? Oder habt ihr alle Belege beglaubigen lassen ?

----------


## davo

In Gieen kann man alternativ zu beglaubigten Kopien auch Originale mit normalen Kopien mitbringen. Ob das andere LPAs genauso handhaben - keine Ahnung.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich schicke alles im Original oder als beglaubigte Kopie. Hab bisher vom LPA auch alles wieder zurck bekommen.

----------


## Melina93

Wrde trotzdem nie meine Originale aus der Hand geben. Kann immer mal was verloren gehen auf dem Postweg. Bin da aber auch etwas paranoid  :Big Grin:

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich mach meine Anmeldung Morgen fertig  :Grinnnss!: .
Unsere Uni wird wohl auch ne Sammelbescheinigung machen, der Dekan meinte aber schon, dass es da bestimmt drunter und drber geht, da es jetzt das erste Mal ist. Von daher schicken wir alle unsere Scheine trotzdem. Schicke sie auch im Original, lasse da sicher nicht fr 150€ Scheine beglaubigen  :hmmm...: .

----------


## Bonnerin

Inzwischen ist meine Postkarte vom LPA da. Hatte total verpeilt, dass die bei von der Post bei uns auch streiken und darum hat es ziemlich lange gedauert. Jetzt kann man nichts mehr machen auer warten.

Falls ich die Scheinfreiheit schaffe hoffe ich auf einen Prfungstermin vormittags und 3 Leute in der Gruppe, mit denen ich am besten noch nie zuvor geredet hab.
Aber erstmal Dumchen drehen bis zur Verkndung der Neuro-Ergebnisse.

----------


## Tukan

Wollt ihr denn lieber mit Kommilitonen zusammen geprft werden, die ihr gut kennt (und euch womglich auch zusammen angemeldet habt) oder es auf den Zufall ankommen lassen ? Ich wurde von Kommilitonen gefragt, aber wei nicht so recht...

----------


## Bonnerin

Wie AA schon sagte haben wir da kein Mitspracherecht.
Ich persnlich finde das gut. Mich wrde es nervs machen, wenn ich mit Freunden in die Prfung gehen wrde. War ehrlich gesagt auch froh, dass von den Leuten, mit denen ich am meisten zu tun hab keiner an meinem Prptisch gestanden hat.
Wenn man vor Fremden durchfllt ist das zwar mies, aber bei Freunden wre mir das einfach nur unbeschreiblich unangenehm.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich htte auch am liebsten irgendwelche Leute in der Gruppe, die ich gar nicht kenne.

----------


## davo

In Gieen kennt ja eigentlich jeder jeden. 173 Studenten im Semester halt. Das LPA frdert das aktive Bilden von Dreiergruppen, dadurch, dass man, wenn man sich frhzeitig eintrgt, sich aussuchen kann, wo man die schriftliche Prfung schreibt, dass man die Restexemplare vom Frhjahrstermin bekommt, usw. Fast jeder den ich kenne hat sich eine Dreiergruppe gesucht, statt das LPA um die Einteilung zu bitten. Wie es bei Wiederholern oder "Hinauszgerern" aussieht wei ich natrlich nicht. Es haben sich relativ viele "neue" Gruppen gebildet, sprich meistens sind nicht die "allerbesten Freunde" in einer Physikumsgruppe. Hat vermutlich psychohygienische Grnde. Ich habe zwei sehr sympathische Leute in meiner Gruppe, die in Summe ungefhr auf meinem Wissensstand sind, obwohl natrlich jeder andere Strken hat. Find ich gut so. Manche der Gruppen sind sehr heterogen und haben mich ehrlich gesagt etwas berrascht. Wr definitiv ein interessantes Thema fr eine bildungswissenschaftliche Studie, diese Selbstselektion  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

Mitspracherecht gibts bei uns natrlich auch nicht (gleiches LPA wie AA und Bonerin). An sich htte ich auch lieber mit Leuten, die ich nicht so kenne. Auer meiner besten Unifreundin, mit ihr wrde ich schon gerne zusammen in die Prfung, vor ihr wr es mir dann auch nicht so unangenehm, da durchzufallen.

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich geh diesmal mit 2 Leuten rein die genau wie ich im 3.Versuch stehen.Wir sind uns durch Zufall begenet und haben eine funktionierende Lerngruppe geschaffen,die auch zuverlssig ist.

Was freunde angeht: Vorsicht.

Ich bin 2x mit Freunden reingegangen und beides mal weder zusammen lernen oder Erfolg.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wieso Vorsicht was Freunde angeht? Hab mit meinen Freunden gelernt und war auch mit ihnen in einer Prfungsgruppe, haben alle bestanden. Wei nicht wieso man da vorsichtig sein sollte.

----------


## charmingbaer

Frage ich mich auch gerade. Ich glaub letztendlich kommt es auch nicht drauf an, mit wem man da in einer Prfung steht. Und lernen kann man vorher ja auch mit wem man will.

----------


## ][truba][

Vielleicht weil man sich auch mal schnell auf die nerven gehen kann in solchen Situationen?  :Nixweiss: 

Aber ich glaub, ne Prfung mit Leuten die einem nicht fremd sind, ist trotzdem angenehmer.

Wir hatten keinerlei Mitspracherecht.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Das kann aber auch mit nicht-Freunden passieren. Und bei Freunden kann ich eher mal drber hinwegsehen, wenn sie in ner stressigen Zeit nervig werden. Wsste also wirklich nicht wieso man da speziell acht geben sollte.

----------


## Melina93

Mit fremden Lernen stelle ich mir zumindest am Anfang auch schwer vor. Mit Freunden ist man ausgelassener, kennt die Strken und Schwchen voneinander und es ist einem vielleicht weniger "peinlich" mal ne blde Frage zu stellen oder so. Mit wem ich am Ende in der Prfung bin ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal. Ist ja kein Dialog oder sonst etwas, wo man auf den anderen direkt angewiesen ist.

----------


## ][truba][

Es ging mir auch nicht ums Lernen. Warum sollte man mit Fremden lernen?

----------


## mathematicus

Ich wurde auch mit zwei Leuten geprft, mit denen ich sonst nie was zu tun hatte. Fand ich ganz gut^^ aber eigentlich ist es mir bei solchen Sachen egal, mit wem ich da drin sitze. Sobald ich in einer mndlichen Prfung was sage, kann ich mich eh nur noch auf den Prfer und das, was ich sage, konzentrieren.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Es ging mir auch nicht ums Lernen. Warum sollte man mit Fremden lernen?


Naja und wobei genau sollte man dann aufpassen, wenn man mit Freunden in der Prfung ist? Bzw wobei sollten einem die auf die Nerven gehen?

----------


## nie

Ich hab beide Varianten durch. Im ersten Versucht war ich mit Freunden und im Zweitversuch mit Fremden. Kannte zwar alle
vom sehen aber hatte vorher keinen Kontakt zu ihnen. Mit einer hatte ich paar Tage vorher bei FB geschrieben, die anderen hab ich erstmals am Prfungstag getroffen. 

Einen wirklichen Unterschied hats nicht gemacht. Fr den Fail beim ersten Versuch konnten meine Freunde ja auch nichts. Lediglich die Tatsache, dass die anderen 3 einfach unverschmt gut waren und ich im Vergleich einfach echt schlecht wegkam, hat vielleicht nochmal was ausgemacht. Aber das wr ja mit 3 sehr guten Fremden nicht anders gewesen. 

Gruppenlerntyp bin ich eh nicht, deshalb war die Prfungsgruppe letzten Endes irrelevant. Hab mich damals nur mit Freunden angemeldet um zu vermeiden, dass ich mit bestimmten Leuten in einer Gruppe lande, mit denen ich unter gar keinen Umstnden geprft werden wollte.

----------


## pyafayc

Heyho.

Nach 4 Jahren der Vorklinik bin ich diesen Herbst auch an endlich der Reihe. Habe die Vorbereitung Anfang des Monats in Angriff genommen und arbeite schon recht diszipliniert die Endspurtskripte durch. Abends bleibt auch meistens ein wenig Zeit zum Kreuzen. Nchsten Monat geht's dann zum Medi-Learn-Kurs nach Marburg.

Leider bin ich mir trotzdem unsicher was die Vorbereitung auf die mndliche Prfung angeht. Man hrt da ganz verschiedene Sachen: manche meinen das Wissen aus den Endspurtskripten + gezielte Vorbereitung anhand der Protokolle seien relativ sicher, andere meinen das Wissen aus den Endspurtskripten reicht ganz und gar nicht. Dabei war ich eigentlich war ich zuversichtlich  :Frown: !

Gerade in Anatomie mache ich mir Gedanken. Wie erwhnt bin ich schon etwas lnger dabei, was leider nicht nur an mir lag. Kurzum: Anatomie liegt fr mich echt weit in der Vergangenheit. Fr ein dickes Lehrbuch ist es jetzt aber auch zu spt.

Wrde mich ber Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen freuen.

----------


## davo

Naja, also ganz ehrlich: In den Endspurt-Skripten steht genug drin, um in Gieen jedes Testat zu bestehen. Auch in Anatomie. Inkl. unzhliger kleiner Details die selbst im Anatomie-Testat eher Kr als Pflicht sind. Damit kann man also bestimmt auch locker eine gute Note im mndlichen Physikum schaffen. Medi-Learn mag frs mndliche Anatomie-Physikum evtl. zu wenig sein, aber Endspurt ist ja im Prinzip nichts anderes als eine komprimierte Sammlung von Kurzlehrbchern.

----------


## charmingbaer

So, heute die Physikumsanmeldung doch persnlich im LPA abgegeben. Ein Schritt weiter Richtung VK-Endgegner  :hmmm...: .
Wie ist es bei euch, seid ihr schon sehr fleiig? Ich schaffe im Moment irgendwie gerade so die Sachen, die ich jetzt akut frs Semester lernen muss.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich bin wegen der Neuroanatomie-Klausur noch nicht dazu gekommen irgendwas frs Physikum zu machen. Aber meine Anmeldung hab ich Montag in Dsseldorf abgegeben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Ich hab mich am Dienstag angemeldet.

Hier in Gieen haben manche den Groteil des Stoffs schon einmal durch (!), andere haben erst diese Woche angefangen. Aber jetzt lernen, so zumindest mein Eindruck, alle Gieener schon. Ich selbst mach im Moment Anatomie.

In fnf Wochen ist die Klausur zum integrierten Seminar Physiologie, in sechs Wochen die zweite Teilklausur Biochemie. So langsam wirds spannend  :Grinnnss!: 

Was ich ganz interessant finde: in den letzten paar Jahren haben sich ja die Gieener Ergebnisse beim schriftlichen Physikum deutlich verbessert - und es ist faszinierend, wie sehr das den Studenten bewusst ist, wie oft darber geredet wird, und wie sehr das irgendwie fr einen gewissen Stolz und auch gleichzeitig fr einen gewissen Ansporn, das auch zu schaffen, sorgt. Die soziale Dynamik ist echt nicht zu unterschtzen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ][truba][

Nun stresst euch mal nicht so. Jetzt anfangen (oder den Stoff schon mal durch haben??? *crazy*) ist ja noch arg frh. Ein oder zwei Wochen habt ihr schon noch und alles wird gut  :hmmm...:

----------


## davo

Wobei ich dazusagen sollte, dass auf mich kaum jemand gestresst wirkt. Die allermeisten machen eher einen sehr freudigen Eindruck auf mich. Ich hab das Gefhl, dass es in meinem Semester verdammt viele Leute gibt, die so richtig Bock aufs Physikum haben. Find ich eigentlich recht schn.

Bei mir selbst ist halt das Problem, dass ich die Sachen sehr schnell wieder vergesse, weshalb ich seeehr viele Durchgnge eingeplant habe. Ich glaube auch zu merken, dass das so langsam anfngt zu wirken. Aber der Groteil der anderen lernt halt IMHO schneller.

Es gibt schon auch wirklich verdammt viele interessante Themen im Vorklinik-Stoff. Egal ob Anatomie, Biochemie oder Physiologie - gibt echt viel, was ich faszinierend finde.

----------


## charmingbaer

Wir haben im Moment BC-Praktikum und das ist schon mal eine ganz nette Wiederholung von dem Stoff, den man im 2. und 3. Semester in den Vorlesungen und Seminaren hatte. Leider hab ich da am Anfang BC ziemlich auen vor gelassen, so dass ich jetzt vieles eigentlich zum ersten Mal richtig lerne. Dafr brauche ich natrlich viel mehr Zeit, als wenn man das nur kurz wiederholen msste. Dafr macht mir das eigentlich doch recht viel Spa, da mir pltzlich total viele Zusammenhnge auffallen  :bhh: .
Anfang Juni haben wir ein mndiches Kolloqium in BC, was wohl wie das mndliche Physikum aufgezogen ist, damit man das schon mal bt. Sind dann ca 80% des Physikumsstoffs, was da abgefragt wird. Hab davor jetzt schon belste Angst, eben weil ich noch solche Defizite in BC habe.
Die Physiologen machen sowas bei uns auch nchste Woche, da aber nur ber 3 Themen (bei mir Herz, Kreislauf und Niere)

----------


## Matzexc1

Bei uns machen unsere Profs sowas gar nicht.Darf ich vorbeikommen?

----------


## charmingbaer

Kannst gerne fr mich hingehen  :hmmm...:  . Kriegen dafr Punkte,  die auf die Klausur angerechnet werden.  Oder ggf Maluspunkte

----------


## davo

Die Idee ist ja echt nicht schlecht. Fr uns Gieener ist das Physikum das erste Mal, dass wir mndlich etwas ber Biochemie und Physiologie erzhlen mssen. (Bis auf das integrierte Seminar Physiologie, aber das ist vergleichsweise lcherlich.) Schade, dass es so etwas bei uns nicht gibt.

Ich wei, dass diese Idee jetzt vielleicht etwas absurd klingt - aber Matze, wre es nicht prinzipiell vielleicht einen Versuch wert, Profs einer benachbarten Uni zu schreiben und sie zu fragen, ob sie dir ein mndliches Probephysikum abnehmen wrden? Das Schlimmste was passieren kann, wre dass sie nein sagen...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

So ein mndliches Probephysikum ist doch im Medilearn-Kurs enthalten oder? Ansonsten knnte man auch Kommilitonen bitten einen zu prfen.

----------


## davo

Ja, ist es, und ja, knnte man. Aber ich vermute halt einfach, dass "echte Profs" anders prfen. Und dass dann auch der Druck ein anderer ist, und man deshalb einen greren bungseffekt hat. War nur so eine absurde spontante Idee  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich merke bei den medi learn Dozenten auch einen Unterschied zu den Kommilitonen. Was ich bei euch in Gieen wahrscheinlich mache ist eure Anatomie zu fragen ob wir auch zur Modellausleihe bei euch kommen knnen weil unsere wegen Personal- und Raummangel geschlossen wurde.  :grrrr....: 

Die Idee ist aber gut,vielleicht frag ich mal an.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Oh man, ich dachte Anatomie zu wiederholen wrde vielleicht Spa machen, aber Bewegungsapparat ist und bleibt einfach doof. Da freue ich mich auf Situs...
Generell finde ich es aktuell total frustrierend Sachen zu wiederholen die ich mal (vor kurzem! ) richtig gut konnte und von denen ich fast nichts mehr wei (zumindest kann ich nichts aktiv wiedergeben). Immerhin hab ich jetzt zeit neben dem lernen fr die Physio-Klausur etwas strukturierter zu wiederholen. 
Aber ich wei wirklich nicht, wie ich das jemals mndlich prsentieren soll  :Oh nee...:

----------


## anni94

Ich hab jetzt erstmal mit den kleinen Fchern (Bio, Physik und Chemie) angefangen. Habe die Endspurthefte durchgearbeitet und ein, zwei Tage spter die entsprechenden Abschnitte bei Examenonline gekreuzt. Gefhlt wei ich aber jetzt - 1, 2 Wochen spter - nichts mehr.
Und auch Sachen die ich fr die Semesterklausur letztes Semester (also im Februar!) ausfhrlich gelernt habe, wei ich jetzt gefhlt nichts mehr. Ich hoffe einfach darauf, das mir mein Hirn einen Streich spielt und eigentlich alles in einer Ecke bunkert und es pnktlich im August rauslsst.

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich glaub (oder hoffe), so geht es doch Jedem, dass man mal gelernte Dinge total schnell wieder vergisst.
Ich komm im Moment kaum zum Wiederholen, die Semesterprfungen  und die Vorbereitungen zu den Praktikumstagen schlucken schon genug Zeit. Dafr hoffe ich, nach dem Semester zumindest Physio und BC so gut zu knnen, dass ich in der heien Phase nicht mehr so viel Zeit dafr aufwenden muss.
Der Zeitraum fr das Mndliche ist bei uns jetzt auch drauen, 25.8. bis 18.9.. Ab dem 25.9. gehts dann erstmal in den Urlaub, entweder als Belohnung oder als Trost  :hmmm...:

----------


## Melina93

Ich kann jetzt schon nichts mehr von unserer Biochemieklausur von Anfang Mai. Hoffe, dass der Aha-Effekt wenigstens schnell wieder kommt, wenn man es wiederholt. Bin gerade dabei Physio zu lernen. Von Wiederholen kann da auch nicht die Rede sein, denn Physio ist hier in Ulm bis zum 4. Semester eher ne Randveranstaltung. Momentan kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich im August irgendwas sinnvolles kreuzen kann...

----------


## Bonnerin

Mein Lernplan luft erstaunlich gut momentan, htte ich eigtl. nicht unbedingt gedacht.
Physio und ich werden wohl keine Freunde werden, aber nach den Praktikumsterminen und jetzt beim Zusammenfassen ist doch der Funke eines Grundverstndnisses bei mir da.

Aber dieses grauenhafte Wetter! Ich will Sonne -.-

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Aber gutes Wetter hlt doch nur vom Lernen ab ;)

Ich wnsche euch allen ganz ganz viel Erfolg!

----------


## LaTraviata

Hallo in die illustre Runde,
ich bin nun angemeldet und auch am Start... Versuch Nummer zwei, ich komme. Und heute ist ein Starr-Tag... diese verflixten Hirnnerven-- Man-o-meter! Hatte eigentlich den Sonntag frei geplant, da das aber gerade alles keinen Sinn macht und ich mit meinem Kopf vllig woanders bin, wird es wohl auf einen heutigen halben freien Tag hinauslaufen. Dabei wollte ich Ende der Woche mit Ana fertig sein um dann mit Physio loslegen zu knnen...  :Keks:

----------


## altalena

LaTraviata, wie schn schn schn, mal wieder von dir zu lesen!!!!!  :Top:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Hallo in die illustre Runde,
> ich bin nun angemeldet und auch am Start... Versuch Nummer zwei, ich komme. Und heute ist ein Starr-Tag... diese verflixten Hirnnerven-- Man-o-meter! Hatte eigentlich den Sonntag frei geplant, da das aber gerade alles keinen Sinn macht und ich mit meinem Kopf vllig woanders bin, wird es wohl auf einen heutigen halben freien Tag hinauslaufen. Dabei wollte ich Ende der Woche mit Ana fertig sein um dann mit Physio loslegen zu knnen...


Willkommen zurck! 

Ich hab auch Versuch 2 und bin am Mi mit Anatomie durch und mache dann BC und danach ne Wiederholungsrunde. ZNS haut mich auch voll rein in Anatomie. Hab gerade mal ein Examen Ana gekreuzt. Immerhin ber 60%. Physio hatte ich erst, muss ich zum Glck nicht gro wiederholen. Dafr kommt es in BC hammerhart.

Ich mache immer Sa und So frei. Nchste Woche sogar Do-So  :Grinnnss!:  Frei muss auch sein. Das letzte Mal waren mir 5 Wochen ohne Pause viel zu krass. Jetzt bleibt wenigstens was hngen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Hallo in die illustre Runde,
> ich bin nun angemeldet und auch am Start... Versuch Nummer zwei, ich komme. Und heute ist ein Starr-Tag... diese verflixten Hirnnerven-- Man-o-meter! Hatte eigentlich den Sonntag frei geplant, da das aber gerade alles keinen Sinn macht und ich mit meinem Kopf vllig woanders bin, wird es wohl auf einen heutigen halben freien Tag hinauslaufen. Dabei wollte ich Ende der Woche mit Ana fertig sein um dann mit Physio loslegen zu knnen...


Hey! Cool von dir zu lesen! Hab mich schon gefragt was aus dir geworden ist  :Grinnnss!: 
Dann willkommen im Club  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Hallo in die illustre Runde,
> ich bin nun angemeldet und auch am Start... Versuch Nummer zwei, ich komme. Und heute ist ein Starr-Tag... diese verflixten Hirnnerven-- Man-o-meter! Hatte eigentlich den Sonntag frei geplant, da das aber gerade alles keinen Sinn macht und ich mit meinem Kopf vllig woanders bin, wird es wohl auf einen heutigen halben freien Tag hinauslaufen. Dabei wollte ich Ende der Woche mit Ana fertig sein um dann mit Physio loslegen zu knnen...


Hallo,schn das du dabei bist. :Top:

----------


## davo

Guten Morgen!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab mal eine ganz prinzipielle Frage: welchen Prozentsatz eurer Zeit wollt ihr in Summe frs Lernen, frs Wiederholen und frs Kreuzen verwenden?

Und bringt wiederholtes Kreuzen derselben Fragen wirklich etwas? Ich bin da ja noch etwas skeptisch. Ich will schlielich nicht Altfragen auswendig lernen, sondern den Stoff auch wirklich gut verstehen. Und wenn man Altfragen x-mal kreuzt, ist es keine Kunst, hohe Prozentstze zusammenzubringen, aber das bringt einem dann ja im Physikum vermutlich eher wenig.

Lasst mal hren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## anni94

Ich glaube schon, dass viel kreuzen viel bringt. Die Zahl der Fragen, die sich regelmig (im ungefhr selben Wortlaut oder zumindest vom gleichen Thema her) wiederholt ist enorm! Aufs Lernen verzichte ich trotzdem nicht, aber kreuzen bringt viel (und macht zumindest mir mehr Spa) :P Ich lese mir dann auch gerne die Kommentare bei Examenonline durch (fr richtige und falsche Antworten), dadurch lernt man ja dann auch was.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich wollte schon dem ML-Lernplan folgen, also Vormittags und erste Hlfte nachmittag lernen, dann ein Examen des gelernten faches kreuzen  (also nicht Themenweise, das mache ich jetzt gerade) und abends wenn mglich Wiederholung vom Vortag (da dachte ich dass es vielleicht sinnvoll ist die Tabellen, Grafiken und Bilder aus dem Skript des Vortages nochmal anzugucken).

----------


## Bonnerin

Ich setze mit leichter Vernderung den Endspurt-Lernplan von Thieme um.
Da ich morgends besser kreuzen kann und auch das Physikum vormittags stattfindet kreuze ich momentan das Lernpaket, das ich am Tag zuvor wiederholt habe. In der "heien" Phase also morgens ein komplettes Altphysikum und ab mittags dann die Fazit-Ksten in einem Skript durchackern.

Ich stimme dir zu, dass man irgendwann bestimmte Fragen "auswendig" kann, ich finde das aber nicht schlimm. Manche Ablufe (beta-Oxidation von Fettsuren) sind so eigentlich erst richtig bei mir hngen geblieben.
Gerade in der BC II-Klausur habe ich (da ich quasi nur minimal Zeit hatte) extrem vom Kreuzen profitiert, manche Sachen kamen einem dann halt bekannt vor oder man hatte sie in der Art schonmal gekreuzt.

P.S. Danke fr die agressive ( :hmmm...: ) Werbung fr den Hick/Hick, davo. Ich hab ihn mir jetzt ausgeliehen und bin nach dem ersten Thema positiv berrascht!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Also aus Erfahrung *hstel* kann ich euch sagen, dass ihr nach einem kompletten Examen am Tag kaum noch was ins Hirn kriegt.

Kreuzt jeden Tag einen Tag Examen und wiederholt am Nachmittag und/oder Abend. Ein komplettes Examen kann man am Ende kreuzen  aber vorher mit lernen fand ich persnlich es zu happig. Ich lerne jetzt immer in 2 Tagen ein Skript und kreuze danach das Thema 2006-2010 und schreibe mir die falschen Fragen raus zum lernen. Dummerweise funzt Anatomie und Histo super, Psychologie schlecht - warum gerade Psycho?  :grrrr....: 

Jetzt ab Juni wiederhole ich Abends ein Skript. Ich will das endlich packen im August.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Also um das Klarzustellen: komplette Examina werde ich tageweise erst in der letzten Lernwoche kreuzen. 
Vorher werde ich nur ein Fach kreuzen, also zB alle BC-Fragen aus H2012. Ich glaub so verppelt  man sich weniger als wenn man immer themenweise kreuzt, weil man dann ja schon wei worauf die frage abzielt.
ich hatte schon vor fnf Wochen berwiegend  zu lernen und dann eine woche berwiegend zu kreuzen. 
Also vom Verhltnis her:
8-12 Skript lernen
13-15 Skript lernen
15-17 Kreuzen
17-18 Wiederholen

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Das Konzept hrt sich doch gut an. Lernt eh jeder anders.
Fand es halt recht aufwndig ein Examen am Tag in der Lernphase bei Thieme mit Antworten lesen und verstehen. Am Ende, wenn man alles gelernt hat luft das super.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich verlasse mich einfach auf ML. Die machen das seit zwanzig Jahren und werden schon wissen was funktioniert.
Ich wei auch nicht was der Benefit sein soll jeden Tag ein ganzes Examen (alle Fcher???) zu kreuzen bevor man durch ist. Soviele Examina nach neuer ApprO gibt es doch gar nicht.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Bei Thieme ist bis 1998 oder so. Aber was bringen die. Ich denke ab 2010 sollte es passen. 

Viel Erfolg euch noch im Semester - bald seid ihr scheinfrei  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Krtino

Ich fand die Examen bis max 10 Jahre vorher hilfreich, gibt wohl irgendwo auch eine Statistik, dass Altfragen zum Grten Teil aus den 10 Examen davor kommen. 

Fcherweise zu kreuzen fand ich persnlicherweise sinnvoller. Also die, die man sich schon angeschaut hat ;)

----------


## Krtino

Doppelpost

Habt ihr in letzter Zeit auch solche Probleme mit Doppelposts??

----------


## davo

Ich hatte mit Doppelposts vor ein paar Wochen/Monaten oft Probleme, aber in letzter Zeit nicht mehr.

Vielen Dank fr eure Antworten  :Top:  Ich bin halt nach wie vor etwas ratlos, was das Kreuzen angeht. Ich kreuze eigentlich immer ganz akzeptabel, auch bei jenen Themen die ich erst einmal in den Semesterferien kurz wiederholt habe, und merke auch, dass mir die jngeren Examen leichter fallen als die lteren, aber so richtig schlau geworden was ich wann wie oft kreuzen soll bin ich noch nicht. Bis jetzt habe ich jedenfalls versucht, nichts doppelt zu kreuzen, habe nie Fragen von den letzten vier Examen gekreuzt, und habe allgemein nur wenig gekreuzt, um mir mglichst viele Examen fr realistische Tests aufzuheben. Deshalb habe ich auch immer notiert, welche Fcher ich aus welchen Examen schon gekreuzt habe. Mein Ziel ist auf jeden Fall, ein Ausreichend zu vermeiden, und ein Gut wre natrlich schn - aber mal sehn.

Schnen Abend wnsch ich euch noch!  ::-winky:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Na das hrt sich doch nicht gerade verkehrt an davo. Ich wnschte ich wrde mal in den kleinen Fchern ber 60% kreuzen, aber irgendwie. .. hach ... Befasse mich ab Mi mit BC, hab ich genug zu tun mit.

----------


## Krtino

Mit dem Kreuzen gibt es wohl kein richtig oder falsch. Sondern nur ein "fhlt sich richtig an".

----------


## davo

Biochemie ist auch meine grte Baustelle. Aber ich merke, wie ich die Inhalte immer besser verstehe, und das beruhigt mich. Biochemie und Physiologie im Tandem zu lernen finde ich recht hilfreich, vielleicht hilft dir das ja auch.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Wre eine gute Idee  :Grinnnss!:  Werde es mal ausprobieren.

----------


## charmingbaer

Gibt es irgendwo einen schon vorgefertigten Lernplan der an die Endspurthefte angelehnt ist? Gerade habe ich mal aus Spa den Lernkalender auf der Thieme-Seite bemht, wo man alles selbst eintragen kann... Tja, mit 2 freien Tagen in der Woche sagte er mir, das nicht mehr genug Zeit zur Verfgung steht  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Bonnerin

Hast du den hier benutzt? https://www.thieme.de/de/medizinstud...ender-6044.htm
Es gibt auch noch einen anderen Plan von Thieme, der der "Schwarzen Reihe" entspricht.

An sich ist das System beim Endspurtplan: Whrend des 4. Semesters schon ein Lernpaket am Tag durchgehen, das am Folgetag dann auf Examen Online kreuzen. In den letzten 14 Tagen jeden Tag ein ganzes Examen und die Fazit-Ksten in einem Skript. Insgesamt ist der Plan glaube ich auf 70 Tage angelegt.

----------


## davo

@charmingbaer:

Endspurt hat 50 Lernpakete in 14 Skripten (Anatomie hat 12 Lernpakete in 3 Skripten, Biochemie 11 in 3, Physiologie 10 in 3, Psych/Soz 4 in 1, Physik 4 in 1, Histo 3 in 1, Chemie 3 in 1, Bio 3 in 1.)

Es gibt einige Lernpakete, die ich besonders anstrengend finde, und fr die ich deshalb doppelt so viel Zeit veranschlagen wrde. Konkret sind das Anatomie 2-3, Biochemie 1-3, und Physiologie 1 sowie 6-7. In Summe sind es also sozusagen 58 Lernpakete.

Du hast noch 11 Wochen Zeit, bei 2 Tagen frei pro Woche hast du also noch 55 Lerntage. Du httest also gerade noch genug Zeit fr Endspurt, wenn du ein paar Sachen schneller als normal lernst, oder auslsst. (Die Bio-Lernpakete 2-3 kann man z.B. recht leicht doppelt so schnell durchnehmen.) Das Problem dabei: es bliebe dir dann keine Zeit zum Wiederholen, und keine Zeit fr Generalproben. Deshalb eine andere Variante: Wenn du z.B., nur als Beispiel, dich auf Biochemie, Makro, Physiologie, und Psych/Soz konzentrierst, also auf die punktetrchtigen Fcher, und Bio, Chemie, Histo und Physik auslsst, bruchtest du in Summe, wenn du dir fr die "schwereren" Lernpakete wie oben beschrieben doppelt so viel Zeit lsst, und jeweils einen Tag pro Skript zum Wiederholen einplanst, exakt 55 Lerntage. Vielleicht helfen dir diese Zahlenspiele ja etwas.

Hngt halt auch stark davon ab, wo deine Schwchen liegen, und wie gut du derzeit in den einzelnen Fchern bist. Ich hab z.B. in Psych/Soz auch ohne lernen schon 85% gekreuzt, werde da also nur vergleichsweise wenig Zeit investieren. In Biochemie bin ich am schlechtesten, deshalb investiere ich da die meiste Zeit. Das hngt dann IMHO auch davon ab, wann bei euch die mndlichen Prfungen sind - denn Sachen wie Histo sind fr die mndliche Prfung natrlich absolut essentiell. Was evtl. eine Mglichkeit wre: Bio, Chemie, Histo, Physik, Psych/Soz, statt sie mit Endspurt oder gar nicht zu lernen, mit Medi-Learn zu lernen und so nochmal etwas Zeit einzusparen. Wre vielleich auch eine berlegung wert.

----------


## LaTraviata

Dieses dritte Anatomieheft der Endspurtreihe macht mich noch verrckt. Ich habe gerade 66% gekreuzt und bin richtig gefrustet und wei einfach nicht, wie ich mir diese ganzen Bahnen merken soll. Andererseits bin ich nur froh, wenn ich heute das zwlfte Lernpaket noch weglerne und -kreuze und den Krempel erst einmal beiseite legen kann. Ich HASSE Neuroana.... Aaaaaaaaaarghhhhhhhh  :keule:  :Traurig:  :kotzen:

----------


## charmingbaer

Wow, danke dir, davo  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich denke schon, dass ich Endspurt in einigen Fchern weglassen werde. Psycho zB haben wir Anfang August ein wohl ziemlich gutes Repetitorium in der Uni, mit dem man, laut hheren Semestern, so ziemlich jede Frage beantworten kann. 
Physio werde ich wohl hoffentlich ziemlich knapp halten knnen, da wir sowieso im Moment Praktikum haben und durch die ganzen An- und Abtestate, Zwischenkolloq und Klausur schon ziemlich gut lernen.
BC mal schauen, ist auch meine Schwche. Verstehen tu ich das schon, kann mir aber die ganzen Reihenfolgen und Strukturen extrem schlecht merken.
Anatomie--- tja, ist Ewigkeiten her  :bhh: 
Bio, Chemie, Physik: Ein Tag pro Fach muss definitiv reichen  :hmmm...:

----------


## davo

Guten Abend noch einmal. Hab diese und vorige Woche Physio mit Endspurt gemacht. Hab soeben erstmals H08 gekreuzt - 72,1%. Ist das enttuschend, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich Physio gerade erst gemacht habe? Oder ist das normal? Was ist eure Einschtzung?  :Grinnnss!:  (Mein Plan ist ja, bis zum Physikum den Stoff noch ein zweites Mal in gleicher Intensitt durchzunehmen, plus noch zwei Schnellwiederholungen, da mein Hirn nur durch ewiges Wiederholen lernen will...)

----------


## LaTraviata

Blde Frage, aber da ich es nicht besser wei: hast Du ausschlielich Physio gekreuzt oder das komplette H08 Examen? Ich denke, man bekommt durch die stetige Wiederholung eine Routine und wird dann auch besser im Kreuzen und sukzessive im Verstndnis fr jene Dinge, auf die der Mainzer Karnevalsverein hinauswill. So zumindest meine Hoffnung. Morgen fange ich mit Physio an, ich lerne im brigen auch mit Endspurt und kreuze dann immer die Lernpakete. 
Bin hchst gespannt, wie meine ersten "Komplettpakete" werden. Befrchte ja die Talfahrt in Rasanz, sowohl in Prozenten, als auch fr mein Ego  :grrrr....:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich kreuze nach dem ersten Durchgang auch um 70% und finde das ehrlich gesagt ziemlich zufriedenstellend.

----------


## davo

@LaTraviata: ich habe von H08 nur Physio gekreuzt. Komplett habe ich bisher nur H06 gekreuzt, und das war "ganz am Anfang" (am Anfang der Semesterferien glaube ich) zur Standortbestimmung.

@AA: das beruhigt mich  :Grinnnss!: 

Heute fange ich mit BC an... Angst  ::-oopss:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTraviata

davo, alles wird gut. auch wenn deine ziele andere sind, httest du mit einem ergebnis von 70% bestanden, was ein guter start und eben ausbaufhig ist. nebenbefundlich   gibt es ja noch psych/soz, das einen auch nochmals nach oben katapultiert  :hmmm...: .

physio bei mir heute! endlich. werde die tage aber auch mal ana/ bc kreuzen (mssen!), ehe ich alles wieder vergesse  :peng: 

euch einen erfolgreichen lerntag - ich muss gleich zur uni, danach geht's weiter!

----------


## davo

Danke, danke. Ich hoffe halt, dass ich von diesem Stand weg auf- und nicht abbaue  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab heute die geniale Entdeckung gemacht, dass ich in den vergangenen Semestern doch fleiiger war als ich mich selbst eingeschtzt htte. Ich bin eben meine Zusammenfassungen (vor allem fr Histo und Makro) durch gegangen und diese sehen mehr als brauchbar aus  :Grinnnss!:  Da hab ich also auch noch Stoff zum lesen, falls der mir irgendwie ausgehen sollte...  :Grinnnss!: 
Heute abend werde ich mal Thorsx-Situs  kreuzen, bin gespannt  was dabei raus kommt.

----------


## davo

Das klingt ja ziemlich gut. Ich habe gute Lernkarten fr Histo (EM und LM) und eine gute Neuroanatomie-Zusammenfassung, aber sonst in Anatomie nichts. Muss Endspurt reichen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Erkenntnis des Tages: ich bin eine Niete in Topographie  :Oh nee...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich auch. Leg den Atlas neben dich und guck das falsche nach. Das geht dann immer besser.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ja, ich denke das ist die beste Lsung. Ich muss mir das einfach fter angucken. Im Abdomen hab ich wenig Probleme mir das in 3D vorzustellen, aber im Thorax versage ich ziemlich. Ich hab trotzdem ber 60% gekreuzt, hatte aber eben fast alle Topo-Fragen falsch  :Oh nee...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Das bekommst du noch super hin. Hab bei euch hier nicht ernsthaft bedenken, dass wer von euch im Herbst noch in der VK hngt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

@AA: mir ging und geht es hnlich mit topographischen Verhltnissen. Habe im Endeffekt auch mit Atlas daneben gelesen und mir so mindmapartige Notizen gemacht, wo dann quasi in der Mitte das Organ/ die Struktur und auen herum dann in den einzelnen Richtungen die angrenzenden Strukturen aufgefhrt werden. Vielleicht wre das auch etwas fr Dich?

Einen erfolgreichen Tag Euch...

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Das ist eine gute Idee! Danke fr die Tipps!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich hab mir vorgenommen ab dem 9. auch was im Hinblick aufs Physikum zu tun. Am 8. steht noch ein BC-Kolloq an, was im Moment all meine Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zieht  :hmmm...: . Aber so gesehen ist BC ja auch ein groer Teil des Physikums, von daher ist das Lernen ja dann doppelt gut!
Werde dann mit Endspurt anfangen, muss mir nur noch ne sinnvolle Reihenfolge berlegen.

----------


## Osterhagen

Angemeldet bin ich seit heute auch, wenn alles gut luft, kann ich Anfang Juli auch anfangen dafr zu lernen.  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Bonnerin

Ich wiederhole gerade BC, dann steht Anatomie an. Bin mal gespannt, die Organe an sich wiederhole ich jetzt schon parallel zum Histo-Kurs und das geht recht gut. Mache mir Gedanken wegen Bewegungsapparat ^^'

Meint die Dozentin heute in Histo zu den Zweitis: "Und machen Sie sich mal bitte Gedanken darber, was es sein knnte, selbst wenn Sie keine Ahnung haben. Im mndlichen Physikum mssen Sie ja darber reden. Aber das dauert ja noch ziemlich lange bei Ihnen." Nervses Lachen bei uns Tutoren. "Auer fr die Tutoren, die gerade lachen. Die haben nicht mehr so viel Zeit."

@ Osterhagen: Was habt Ihr denn noch fr Scheine ausstehen?

----------


## Osterhagen

BC & Physio jew. Seminar & Praktikum
+ EKM

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich bin mit Anatomie fast durch und hab eben auch ein ganz nettes Examen (nur Ana) gekreuzt  :Grinnnss!:  den Rest der Woche mach ich noch Hals, Blut und Immungedns und ab nchster Woche mu ich mich knietief in die Biochemie begeben.

----------


## Bonnerin

@ Osterhagen: Oha, da wundert es mich nicht, dass du noch nicht frs Physikum wiederholen kannst. Da ist ja unser Pensum fast schon chillig mit Physio und PsychSoz II, Neuroanatomie ist ja seit 2 Wochen rum bei uns.

@ AA: Passt doch bei dir  :hmmm...:  Aber ich wollte gerade im Hinblick auf Physio erstmal BC machen, fand da einige berschneidungen beim Kreuzen, die ich ausbauen wollte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

Finds echt gut von eurer Uni gelst, dass das Semester schon etwas entspannter ist.
Wir haben auch noch BC- und Physiopraktikum bis zum Schluss. Aber ansonsten nur noch Wahlfach (da muss ich noch ein Referat machen) und Ultraschallanatomie. Am meisten strt mich halt, dass die Klausuren so wahnsinnig spt sind, bis zum 13.7. Da muss man praktisch die Scheine auf jeden Fall persnlich zum LPA bringen, damit auf dem Postweg nichts passiert.

----------


## Matzexc1

Medi-Learn Kurs am Freitag vorbei,aber gebracht hat es auf jeden Fall was.  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

In Gttingen ist die BC Nachklausur am letzten Tag der Nachreichfrist, das ist assig. Entweder rammelt man dann nach Hannover oder muss sich ein Fax suchen. Alles andere wird vom LPA nicht anerkannt, wie z.B. vorab per Email.

@matze: Fr die Kohle will ich ja mal hoffen, dass es was gebracht hat  :hmmm...:  Aber ich wrde den Kurs im 3. Versuch auch machen.

Ist darin eigentlich auch ne Unterkunft enthalten?

----------


## charmingbaer

Eine B-Nachklausur gibt es bei uns im 4. Semester nicht... Hauptsklausur ist ja wie gesagt am 13.7. und diese msste ja sehr bald danach sein, der Prof denkt, dass man die ja dann auch nicht schaffen wrde, wenn man die Hauptklausur nicht schafft... Tja...
Soll aber wohl so sein, dass er einen mndlich nachprft, wenn BC der einzige fehlende Schein ist. So war es zumindest wohl letztes Jahr.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Uff, ich hab heute aus Neugier mal ein Mini-"Probeexamen" mit 50 Fragen gekreuzt und hab tatschlich 65% geschafft. Das stimmt mich echt positiv dass ich in den nchsten 2,5 Monaten das vorhandene Restwissen noch konsolidieren kann *hoff*

Vor allem da mir anderthalb Punktetrchtige Fcher noch fehlen, bei denen ich erst in einem Monat die Klausuren schreibe  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber es ist anstrengend, ich schwanke wirklich tglich zwischen Verzweiflung und Zuversicht, dabei ist die heie Phase ja noch recht weit weg... Hab jetzt einen Tag kein Sport machen knnen und war direkt so angespannt, dass ich abends nicht einschlafen konnte.

----------


## davo

@ MediNaddl/charmingbaer: Bei uns sind sie in dieser Hinsicht sehr human: BC-Klausur ist am 25. Juni. Wenn man nicht besteht, muss man 6.-10. Juli ein ganztgiges Repetitorium besuchen, und am 13. Juli ist dann die Nachklausur. Nachreichfrist ist dann die Woche drauf, aber bei uns gibts eh eine LPA-Niederlassung direkt in der Anatomie.

@AA: Wenn du jetzt schon 65% schaffst, dann ist die Sache ja eh schon fast gelaufen  :hmmm...:  Ich find Psycho recht gut um Vertrauen zu schpfen - im Kursus sind wir heute 10-15 Methodenfragen durchgegangen, und ich hatte alle richtig  :Grinnnss!:  Anatomie-Referat hab ich jetzt auch erledigt. Nur noch die beiden Klausuren trennen mich vom Physikum  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Die zwei letzten Klausuren schaffen wir jetzt auch noch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Es ist so krass, dass wir jetzt schon alle im 4. Semester sind! Es kommt mir wie gestern vor, als wir "zusammen" angefangen haben. Wir sind doch eigentlich noch gaaaaanz klein!  :Grinnnss!:  Ich leide jetzt schon mit euch mit und drcke euch fest die Daumen. Ihr rockt das!  :Rock:

----------


## Muriel

Musst Du,  Milka,  eigentlich "nur" alle Scheine machen und hast damit ein Physikumsquivalent/den Abschluss der Vorklinik in der Tasche oder kommt da auch noch etwas Greres fr Dich jetzt?

----------


## Bonnerin

Gerade im Kontakt mit Zweitis merke ich, dass man sich nicht mehr vor dem Physikum verstecken kann...

Werde morgen auch etwas mehr kreuzen als das obligatorische Lernpaket, vllt. son 100 Fragen Probeexamen. Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie es werden wird.

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Musst Du,  Milka,  eigentlich "nur" alle Scheine machen und hast damit ein Physikumsquivalent/den Abschluss der Vorklinik in der Tasche oder kommt da auch noch etwas Greres fr Dich jetzt?


Ich muss zum Glck keine grere Prfung mehr machen. Wir bekommen mit allen Scheinen der Vorklinik das Physikum anerkannt. Mag etwas ungerecht klingen aber wir haben auch berhaupt nicht IMPP-Spezifisch gelernt. Wir hatten so gut wie nie MCQ-Tests und hatten teilweise auch  andere Schwerpunkte. Klar, mit viel Lernen wre auch das sicher machbar aber so ist es doch irgendwie komfortabler. Geschenkt bekommt man hier aber auch die meisten Scheine nicht.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bonnerin

Gerade 100 Fragen-Probeexamen gekreuzt und bei 65% gelandet.
Finde es schade, dass man da nicht genauer den Zeitraum differenzieren kann, die Histo-Fragen waren alle aus dem Bereich 1999 - 2001 und unterschieden sich teilweise deutlich von dem, was momentan so erwartet wird.
Physik und Chemie bei 50% gelandet, naja, mehr erwarte ich da auch nicht, in Chemie knnten mit Glck 60 drin sein. Bin zufrieden mit mir, tatschlich war auch Physio dank dem Hick/Hick und der Mitarbeit im Praktikum wirklich in Ordnung ^^'

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ist doch klasse! Angeblich kann man ja 10 bis 20% durch den Pr-Physikums-Lernmarathon noch raus holen, ich wr aber ehrlich gesagt schon berrascht wenn das wirklich soviel wre.

----------


## Bonnerin

Danke, aber du bist ja auch genauso schon bei 65%  :hmmm...: 

Ich kann es mir sogar tatschlich vorstellen, denn im Physikum selbst ist man ja nochmal deutlich konzentrierter. Also die Wunsch-Marke von > 70% scheint realistisch zu sein. Und wir haben ja auch noch nicht alle Fcher wiederholt, Anatomie fehlt mir halt noch komplett.

----------


## Matzexc1

So,Medi-Learn vorbei und ich fhle mich besser vorbereitet als sonst. Vor allem was die Prfungsangst angeht. Trotz wechselnder Dozentenqualitt sehr gute Idee  :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt holen wir uns alle das bestanden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Klingt doch gut! Machst du sonst noch irgendwas gegen die Prfungsangst?

----------


## Matzexc1

Progressive Muskelentspannung,die kann ich auch in der Prfung machen,im Bedarfsfall einen Frosch im Hals vortuschen und etwas trinken. Vor allem werde ich am Tag vor der mndlichen alles mgliche machen aber nichts lernen.

Meine Lerngruppe steht und ich plane jede Menge Probeprfungen, mit mehr bissigkeit als manche unserer Dozenten hatten. Ich such mir dann in MR einen Raum der diesen Ansprchen gengt

----------


## Matzexc1

Progressive Muskelentspannung,die kann ich auch in der Prfung machen,im Bedarfsfall einen Frosch im Hals vortuschen und etwas trinken. Vor allem werde ich am Tag vor der mndlichen alles mgliche machen aber nichts lernen.

Meine Lerngruppe steht und ich plane jede Menge Probeprfungen, mit mehr bissigkeit als manche unserer Dozenten hatten. Ich such mir dann in MR einen Raum der diesen Ansprchen gengt

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Das klingt nach einem super Plan!   :Top:

----------


## Matzexc1

Zumindest ist er besser als beim letzten Mal  :Grinnnss!: . Aber jetzt mach ich erstmal ein paar Tage Urlaub

----------


## Krtino

> Ist doch klasse! Angeblich kann man ja 10 bis 20% durch den Pr-Physikums-Lernmarathon noch raus holen, ich wr aber ehrlich gesagt schon berrascht wenn das wirklich soviel wre.


Doch. Ist absolut machbar. Ich hatte 20% Steigerung im kreuzen von Anfang bis Ende und dann als es ernst wurde fast nochmal 8% mehr als in jeder Proberunde! Sich auf eine gewisse Note zu fokussieren macht aber glaube ich eher krank. Man sollte mit jeder Probe in der man Bestnden htte zufrieden sein.

----------


## Bonnerin

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt generell nicht. Ich denke, auf ne 3 hinzuarbeiten ist wirklich machbar und auch nicht unbedingt zu hoch gegriffen. Wenn man aber unbedingt der Meinung ist, eine 1 haben zu wollen stimme ich dir zu, das ist wirklich nur zustzlicher und unntiger Stress.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Hmm, ich sehe das aber auch eher so, dass es gefhrlich ist, sich zu sehr auf eine Note zu versteifen. Der Stress ist eh krass genug, man macht sich am Ende nur kaputt wenn man sich irgendwelche Ziele setzt (abseits von bestehen).
Ich hab mir mal ein paar ltere Physikumsthreads angeschaut, und da waren wirklich Leute bitterlich enttuscht nur eine drei zu haben. Klar, ich kann schon verstehen dass man gerne besser abschneiden wrde wenn man sehr viel gelernt hat, aber das wichtigste ist es, das physikum zu bestehen und endlich in die Klinik zu kommen. Ich mchte mich am ende einfach freuen knnen wenn ich es geschafft habe. Ohne Enttuschung oder bittere Hintergedanken.

----------


## Bonnerin

Also bei ner 3 enttuscht zu sein fnd ich persnlich schon ziemlich bertrieben.
Letzten Endes muss glaub ich jeder selbst entscheiden, inwiefern er/sie ein bestimmtes Ziel hat.
Ich sag ganz klar, dass mein absolutes Traumergebnis 3,0 wre, aber realistisch ist eher 3,5. Das wre mir aber auch recht und wrde mich echt richtig glcklich machen.

Aber wenn ich so drber nachdenke...die Frage ist aber glaub ich, wie das bei Leuten aussieht, die ein Stipendium haben. Da ist ja 2,0 Pflicht, sonst verliert man die Frderung. Man kennt halt bei den meisten Leuten den Hintergrund nicht und in der Situation wr man mit ner 3 bestimmt am Boden zerstrt.

----------


## davo

Ich vermute, dass die Enttuschung ber ein Befriedigend auch damit zusammenhngen knnte, dass der Durchschnitt sich in letzter Zeit so um die 78-79% bewegt, und dass sich besonders viele Leute in diesem Prozentbereich bewegen. Ich persnlich fnde 79% subjektiv auch deutlich enttuschender als 74% - denn dann hat man halt das Gefhl, dass man vielleicht noch etwas mehr htte lernen sollen, oder dass man vielleicht noch die eine oder andere Antwort htte berdenken sollen.

Ich vermute, dass es mit der ntigen Disziplin durchaus machbar ist, sich ein Gut vorzunehmen und dann auch zu erreichen - aber das ist mir zu stressig, das ist mir den Aufwand nicht wert. Ein Sehr gut anzustreben hingegen halte ich fr vollkommen kontraproduktiv - das erreicht ja auch nur ein SEHR geringer Prozentsatz der Teilnehmer, und wenn man sich viele Fragen so ansieht, ist das auch vllig logisch. Selbst die Superstreber (positiv gemeint!), die ich kenne, haben als Ziel alle "nur" ein Gut.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich wei nur vom  Deutschland-Stipendium dass man da ne gute Note braucht. Beim sbb ist es meines Wissens nach egal, da ist eher die Regelstudienzeit  wichtig. 
Aber ist ja auch Wurst, soll jeder machen wie er meint, mir ist nur wichtig dass ich am ende nicht sabbernd in der Klapse lande weil ich mir zuviel Druck gemacht hab.

----------


## davo

> mir ist nur wichtig dass ich am ende nicht sabbernd in der Klapse lande weil ich mir zuviel Druck gemacht hab.


Das stimmt. Manche Leute in meinem Semester wirken jetzt schon gestresst - das macht mir etwas Angst. Vor allem weil das meist eh Leute sind, die bisher immer alles gut bestanden haben, und somit berhaupt keinen Grund haben, sich Sorgen zu machen. Ich freu mich schon aufs Physikum - erinnert mich etwas an den Embryologie-Prof, der meinte, dass wir beim ersten Testat wie eine Allguer Milchkuh sein sollen, voll mit Wissen und bereit, endlich gemolken zu werden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich freu mich schon aufs Physikum - erinnert mich etwas an den Embryologie-Prof, der meinte, dass wir beim ersten Testat wie eine Allguer Milchkuh sein sollen, voll mit Wissen und bereit, endlich gemolken zu werden


Cooler Spruch  :Top:   :Grinnnss!: 

Mir persnlich reicht dass bestanden,ich arbeite aber auf die 2 hin. Eine 1 ist im Mndlichen mglich,aber als Gesamtnote utopisch.

----------


## eny

> Aber ist ja auch Wurst, soll jeder machen wie er meint, mir ist nur wichtig dass ich am ende nicht sabbernd in der Klapse lande weil ich mir zuviel Druck gemacht hab.


Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht! Geht mir genauso!
Ich freue mich auch auf das Physikum - ehrlich -  und ich htte auch nicht gedacht, dass ich sowas nur mal denken wrde.
Schn wre ein 2, bin aber im Notfall auch mit einer 4 zufrieden, falls das geht, hauptsache durch.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht! Geht mir genauso!
> Ich freue mich auch auf das Physikum - ehrlich -  und ich htte auch nicht gedacht, dass ich sowas nur mal denken wrde.
> Schn wre ein 2, bin aber im Notfall auch mit einer 4 zufrieden, falls das geht, hauptsache durch.


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Falls man in die Klapse muss: Ich knnte hier in Marburg zwischen 2 whlen  :bhh:

----------


## davo

Die von Vitos ist auch sehr sympathisch!  :Top:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Falls man in die Klapse muss: Ich knnte hier in Marburg zwischen 2 whlen


Dann musst Du Dich im Falle einer Zwangseinweisung aber logistisch gut positionieren  :hmmm...: ...

Wink lahnauf-/ und abwrts... bei mir ist gerade so die Luft raus  :grrrr....:  und der Druck scheint mich gerade aufzufressen. Ich dachte tatschlich, ich ginge da mal gechillter ran, aber ich habe noch immer so meine "Durchdreh-alles-Scheie-Tage" - sie drfen nur nicht berhand nehmen bis August.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Dann musst Du Dich im Falle einer Zwangseinweisung aber logistisch gut positionieren ...
> 
> Wink lahnauf-/ und abwrts... bei mir ist gerade so die Luft raus  und der Druck scheint mich gerade aufzufressen. Ich dachte tatschlich, ich ginge da mal gechillter ran, aber ich habe noch immer so meine "Durchdreh-alles-Scheie-Tage" - sie drfen nur nicht berhand nehmen bis August.


Den Tag habe ich heute auch. Es kotzt mich so an. Lerne BC und kreuze nur 57%, das macht mich fertig!!!

----------


## Matzexc1

:Knuddel:  Kenne dieses Gefhl,ging mir bei beiden Versuchen nicht anders. 


Hatte heute meinen letzten Urlaubstag,ab morgen strze ich mich auf meinen Lernplan.Kann ihn allerdings nur bedingt umsetzen weil ich morgen noch was zu tun habe und am Mittwoch morgen fr eine Woche die Stadt verlasse. 

Haltet durch! Wir schaffen das.

Fr einen guten Stressblocker-Tee(kann ich empfehlen)
http://www.tee-undkraeutergalerie.de/shop/ im Suchfeld Stress eingeben

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Heute bin ich auch super deprimiert. In Hinblick auf die schriftliche neige ich ja zur positiven Einschtzung, aber wenn ich an die mndliche denke luft es mir echt eiskalt den rcken runter. Ich hab so viele, zum teil echt existentielle Lcken, kein Plan wie ich die irgendwie schlieen soll. Manche Sachen wollen einfach nicht in meinen kopf  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Heute bin ich auch super deprimiert. In Hinblick auf die schriftliche neige ich ja zur positiven Einschtzung, aber wenn ich an die mndliche denke luft es mir echt eiskalt den rcken runter. Ich hab so viele, zum teil echt existentielle Lcken, kein Plan wie ich die irgendwie schlieen soll. Manche Sachen wollen einfach nicht in meinen kopf


Man hat uns im Kurs geraten zu allem einen berblick zu haben.Wir sollten auch kurzreferate zu jedem Thema vorbereiten,das hab ich aber nicht geschafft. Ich empfehle Last Minute von Elsevier oder die Mndliche Zusammenfassung in den Medi-Learns

----------


## Bonnerin

Ich denke ich werde mir ne Freundin oder nen Freund schnappen (vorzugsweise ein Nicht-Medi) und dann die "Simulation" machen, die hinten in der Schwarzen Reihe drinsteht. 
Und wenn ich bis zum Physikum komme spricht die Statstik fr mich, das muntert mich auf.
Falls auch das fehlschlagen sollte habe ich immer noch die Behauptungen von Leuten aus der Klinik, dass das mndliche Physikum deutlich weniger schlimm sei als unsere Prptestate - und da kann ich immer von mkr behaupten, dass ich das anspruchsvollste Testat beim hrtesten Prfer hatte und es "sicher bestanden" habe.

----------


## Krtino

N


> Man hat uns im Kurs geraten zu allem einen berblick zu haben.Wir sollten auch kurzreferate zu jedem Thema vorbereiten,das hab ich aber nicht geschafft. Ich empfehle Last Minute von Elsevier oder die Mndliche Zusammenfassung in den Medi-Learns


Ich persnlich fand die medi learn mndlichen Kapitel ziemlich ungeeignet und habe sie gnadenlos bersprungen. Ich hatte gefhlt auch sehr viele Lcken. Wichtig wrde ich im Nachhinein eher bewerten, dass man zu den groen Kapiteln viel sagen kann. Fr Physio definitiv zeigen, dass man Zusammenhnge verstanden hat.. Wenn's im groben schon gehapert hat hat in meiner Gruppe zumindest den Prfer die Details gar nicht mehr interessiert...

----------


## Bonnerin

Ich hab mal kurz ne andere Frage: Was zieht man eigentlich so klamottentechnisch fr die Mndliche an?
Hab von mnnlichen Freunden aus der Klinik gehrt, dass die mit Anzug und Krawatte angetreten sind, was jetzt natrlich aus offensichtlichen Grnden fr mich nicht zielfhrend ist.

Hatte jetzt mal an weie Bluse und Rock + Blazer in ner gedeckten Farbe gedacht und natrlich den Kittel, der ja auch dabei sein muss. Wre das halbwegs okay?

Ja, ich wei, ich prokratiniere mal wieder Physio  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Unter dem Kittel sieht doch keiner was du an hast. Bin mit Jeans, T-Shirt und Kittel drber angetreten. Andere waren auch mit Rock und Bluse da, aber das war wirklich das letzte worum ich mir Gedanken gemacht hab.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich wrde auf jeden Fall was anziehen worin ich mich wohl fhle. Also wenn man sonst nie nen Rock trgt fhlt man sich wohl eher unsicher wenn man zur Prfung einen anzieht. 
Ich denke fr mich passt am ehesten eine ordentliche Jeans und eine Bluse.

----------


## nie

Also das fnde ich schon das bertrieben. Hab keinen gesehen, der so schick gekleidet war. 
Ich hatte eine dunkle Jeans bzw. im anderen Versuch einen Jeansrock mit blickdichter Strumpfhose an. Dazu ne dnne, schwarze Bluse und schlichte schwarze Halbschuhe. Fast alle sind in Jeans angetreten, einige im Rock. Anzge oder gar Krawatten hab ich keine gesehen. 
Ich war primr dunkel gekleidet, weil ich sonst auch immer dunkel gekleidet bin und mich in hellen Sachen vllig deplatziert gefhlt habe. Man fhlt sich in der Prfungs schon unwohl genug, da muss man nicht auch noch Kleidung tragen, die man sonst nie trgt. Solange man nicht vllig unpassend gekleidet ist (FlipFlops im Prpsaal oder so) wird sich da keiner an den Klamotten stren. Und die Prfer selbst tragen eigentlich auch alle Alltagskleidung. Glaube kaum, dass die hinterher noch wussten was wir anhatten. Ich wurde in beiden Prfungen vom selben Anatomieprof geprft und der hatte keine Ahnung, dass wir uns schonmal gesehen haben. 

Ob man nen Kittel braucht, hngt halt vom Prfer ab. Wir waren gar nicht im Prpsaal. Hatte den Kittel zwar einstecken aber gebraucht hab ich ihn nicht.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Klamotten sind echt relativ. Krawatte und Anzug sind definitiv overdressed.

Ich hatte ne schwarze Hose und ein schickes Shirt an. U d unsere Prfer waren auch wie immer angezogen.

----------


## davo

Jeans wrde ich mir auf keinen Fall anziehen. Ich trag zwar im Alltag andauernd T-Shirt und Jeans, aber eine groe Prfung ist eben etwas besonderes, und dafr kann man sich dann auch ruhig was besonderes anziehen. Ein Jackett ist mir in Kombination mit dem Kittel zu hei. Aber ein schnes Hemd, eine schne Krawatte, eine schne Hose und schne Schuhe werd ich mir frs mndliche Physikum auf jeden Fall anziehen. Werden in Gieen IMHO viele so machen. Fr eine Frau halt eine schne Bluse in Kombination mit einem schnen Rock oder einer schnen Hose.

Gestern abend hab ich erstmals die Physio-Fragen von H12 gekreuzt... 79%. Dafr, dass ich die letzten 1,5 Wochen ausschlielich Biochemie gemacht hab, ganz OK. Am Dienstag haben wir ja diese Physio-Klausur, die sich am schriftlichen Physikum orientiert - man muss sie zwar nicht bestehen, aber wenn man sie nicht besteht, muss man zwei Wochen lang ein halbtgiges Repetitorium besuchen. Insofern ist mein Ziel auf jeden Fall, mit einer guten Prozentzahl zu bestehen - 85% wren mein Ziel, 90% wre natrlich ganz toll, aber mal sehn.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Was ist an einer ordentlichen Jeans denn nicht "schn"?
Es ist doch noch nicht mal jeder im Besitz eines Hosenanzugs, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die meisten Leute in "schicken"Klamotten gruselig bis lcherlich aussehen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Fr das 3. StEx finde ich einen Anzug ok. Aber jetzt ist es "nur Zwischenprfung".

Kenne keinen der mit Abzug und/oder Krawatte aufgeschlagen ist.

----------


## Laelya

> Was ist an einer ordentlichen Jeans denn nicht "schn"?
> Es ist doch noch nicht mal jeder im Besitz eines Hosenanzugs, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die meisten Leute in "schicken"Klamotten gruselig bis lcherlich aussehen.


Ich denke auch das eine dunkle Jeans mit einem Hemd vollkommen okay sind  :Grinnnss!: 
Nicht jedem Menschen stehen Anzge

----------


## Krtino

Ich bin in dunklen Jeans, schicker Bluse und meinem Lieblingsblazer angetreten. Hab mich sau wohl gefhlt weil ich das Gefhl hatte kompetent auszusehen und das lange Sitzen nicht unbequem wurde. Wenn ich das Gefhl 
habe gerade richtig gut auszusehen bin ich einfach selbstbewusster. 

Damit war ich auch fast die schickste! Der einzige Mann ist bei uns im einfachen Anzug Hemd ohne Krawatte und die beiden anderen Mdels eher in etwas besseren Altagsklamotten in gedeckten Farben. An den Noten hat das nichts gerttelt (zumindest hatte ich den Eindruck nicht).

----------


## Bonnerin

Oha, da hab ich mit meiner Frage aber was losgetreten.
Ich denke, dann werde ich wohl ohne Blazer antreten, aber auf jeden Fall mit Bluse und Rock.
Wundert mich, dass das so wenige gemacht haben, Jeans finde ich zumindest fr mich persnlich da hnlich wie davo auch unpassend. Aber dann hat sich das zumindest mal geklrt, wollte ich wirklich mal wissen.

Vllt sollte ich noch ergnzen, dass ich schon zum ziemlich unwichtigen mndlichen Abi mit Bluse und dunkler Hose angetreten bin, wre aber glaube ich tatschlich lieber mit nem Rock hingegangen, das wre aber damals definitiv overdressed gewesen.

----------


## Laura12

Also bei uns wird dazu geraten sich ungefhr so zu Kleiden, als wrde man zu einem Vorstellungsgesprch gehen ;)
Ich werde also ne schwarze Hose, nen Top und nen Blazer anziehen. Wir gehen nmlich auch nicht in den Prpsaal, von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass wir auch kein Kittel brauchen werden.

----------


## lio

> Wundert mich, dass das so wenige gemacht haben, Jeans finde ich zumindest fr mich persnlich da hnlich wie davo auch unpassend.


Wenn sich in Bonn nicht grundlegend was gendert hat, dann wrde ich doch eher schickere Alltagsklamotten anziehen. Bluse und Rock passen auf jeden Fall, Blazer hatte im Sommer wirklich niemand an. In meiner Gruppe war ich die einzige, die keine Jeans an hatte (und fand's dann ziemlich kalt in der Anatomie).

----------


## Kandra

Meine Prfungsgruppe hatte geschlossen eine gute Jeans, ein Tshirt und nicht allzu abgetanzte Schuhe an. Der prfungsvorsitzende kam im Anzug (war aber auch schon emeritiert), die Anatomin kam in der kurzen Hose. Frs Physikum wrde ich mir da echt keinen Stress machen.

----------


## mathematicus

Meine Gruppe war auch schicker angezogen (die beiden Mdchen in Hose, Bluse, Blazer; ich hatte ein weies Hemd und eine schwarze Hose an. Unsere Schuhe waren auch nicht die hsslichsten^^). Haben dann zwar eh Kittel tragen mssen, aber egal.  :Big Grin:  Eine Krawatte htte ich da jetzt aber nicht getragen, das wre meiner Meinung nach doch etwas too much gewesen^^

----------


## Laura12

Jaaaaa,
letzte Klausur der Vorklinik bestanden  :Smilie:  
Jetzt kann das Physikum kommen :O

----------


## anni94

Ebenso Klausur bestanden. Jetzt 1 Woche Urlaub und dann gehts richtig los  :Big Grin:

----------


## davo

Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## charmingbaer

Ihr Glcklichen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bonnerin

Glckwunsch! Dann ist HD aber extrem frh mit allem fertig!

----------


## davo

Ja, den Heidelbergern gehts wohl noch besser als uns  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab soeben erstmals signifikant mehr als 50% gekreuzt in BC... 66,7% beim erstmaligen Kreuzen von F07. War wirklich ein angenehmes Gefhl, da ich zum ersten Mal bei vielen Fragen das Gefhl hatte, die Antwort zu wissen, oder sie mir logisch erschlieen zu knnen, als raten zu mssen. Hatte auch ein paar wirklich dumme Flchtigkeitfehler dabei, 70-73% wren unter Prfungsbedingungen also drin gewesen. Und bei Blut und Immunsystem war ich wirklich extrem schlecht; wenn ich diese Themen also mal ordentlich lerne, knnten sogar 80% drin sein. Echt irr, muss ich sagen. Das hrt sich jetzt vielleicht seltsam an, aber ich hab soeben erstmals das Gefhl, dass man auch Biochemie lernen kann  :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt bin ich so richtig zufrieden und kann den Abend ohne Reue genieen  :Grinnnss!:  Ich wnsch euch allen auch einen schnen Abend!

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Also das fnde ich schon das bertrieben. Hab keinen gesehen, der so schick gekleidet war


meine Physikumsgruppe war alltagstauglich angezogen, inklusive Prfer. Zum Hex waren meine Gruppe schick angezogen, die zwei Jungs im Anzug, ich in dunklen Jeans und Bluse plus Blazer, meine Kollegin im Kostm.
beim Stex wrde ich immer elegant und schick gehen, beim Physikum wrde ich es Prferabhngig machen.

----------


## romunken

Jetzt bin ich auch neidisch auf Heidelberg und steige in dieses Forum auch mal aktiv ein. ;)

Wir haben diesen Freitag noch BC-Abschlussklausur und ne Woche spter noch Psychologie. 

Wobei ich hnlich wie davo ganz berraschend immer mehr Gefallen an der Biochemie finde. Lustigerweise aber genau an Blut und Immunsystem! (wahrscheinlich der Action in diesen beiden Gebieten wegen)  :Smilie: 

Anbei allen eine gute Lernwoche!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Noch 8 Wochen, das ist noch viel Zeit  :Grinnnss!: 

GLCKWUNSCH an die scheinfreien HD'ler!!!! Ihr echt gut Zeit!!

Also,viel Spa noch und komischerweise geht BC heute echt gut.

----------


## ichnixDoktor

Wie viel Prozent sollte man jetzt schon so im Durchschnitt kreuzen?? Ich verzweifel da echt.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Wie viel Prozent sollte man jetzt schon so im Durchschnitt kreuzen?? Ich verzweifel da echt.


100, mindestens. Mit 120 hast du natrlich bessere Chancen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Wie viel Prozent sollte man jetzt schon so im Durchschnitt kreuzen?? Ich verzweifel da echt.


1. Mir geht es nicht anders 
2. NICHT stressen lassen
3. Du hast noch fette 8 Wochen = 2 Monate Zeit
4. Vergleich dich nicht mit anderen
5. Wir schaffen das  :Grinnnss!: 

6. Laut ML ist man um ca. 20% binnen 4 Wochen steigerungsfhig  :Stick Out Tongue: 
7. 60% reichen aus um zu bestehen 

Also, Kopf aus dem Sand und weiter geht's. Ich lerne heute BC weiter... Viel Erfolg!!

----------


## yoomii94

ich wei auch nicht wie es euch geht aber ich hatte bis letzten Montag noch BC und Physio Praktikum und das war schon heftig viel zum vorbereiten  :Frown:  andererseits denk ich mir dann hat man wenigstens die beiden Fcher ordentlich frs Physikum gelernt.... aber Anatomie etc. geht momentan bei mir unter :/

----------


## Bonnerin

So, morgen um 8 Uhr hab ich meine allerletzte Pflichtveranstaltung in der Vorklinik. Am Montag und Mittwoch dann die beiden Klausuren, die mich noch von der Scheinfreiheit trennen...

----------


## charmingbaer

Noch 2x Physiopraktikum, dann ist alles vorbei  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## LaTraviata

Lerne jetzt - im ersten Durchlauf - mein letztes Fach: Psych/Soz. Und frage mich, wie man allen Ernstes in die Endspurt-Kreuzsitzungen 245 bis gar 315 Fragen propfen kann?!?! Habe gestern Abend gerade noch 100 weg kreuzen knnen, dann war ich so platt... puuuh. Das Fach sprengt mir noch die Kalotte ab!

Ab nchster Woche steht mir dann das neue Problem bevor: ein neuer Lernplan muss her. Das Finetuning will gut ber die Bhne gebracht werden und eigentlich habe ich nur das Gefhl, direkt noch mal bei 0 anfangen zu knnen, da ich ALLES wieder vergessen habe. Immerhin: sptestens am 31. Juli weiss ich, wann es (vorerst) komplett vorbei sein wird. 

Gerade ist wohl diese Zwitterphase des alternierenden "noch zwei Monate...." und "waaaaas, nuuuur noooooch zweiiiii Monaaaateeee?"

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich bin morgen auch durch und lerne ab Montag nach dem 30 Tage Lernplan. Wusste gestern die Achsellcken schon nicht mehr  :grrrr....:  Aber nach wieder einmal an der Leiche durchsprechen war es wieder da.

----------


## charmingbaer

Habe gestern mal BC in einem kompletten Physikum gekreuzt. 62% beim ersten Mal, dass ich berhaupt die komplette BC gekreuzt hab. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden, zumal ich einige Themen, v.a. Molekularbio, noch so gar nicht kann.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich hoffe gerade, dass es zum Fiesikum nicht so hei wird wie es am WE werden soll  :grrrr....: 

Kreuzen und lernen luft zz erstaunlich gut. Mein Hassfach Ana mit 88,8% gekreuzt und selbst in Bio mal mehr als sonst  :Stick Out Tongue:  Physik mache   ich mir keinen Kopf, das kann ich eh nicht. Wenn ich da 40-50% ist es vllig ok.

----------


## davo

Klingt doch bestens!

Hier bei uns ist es zur Zeit auch verdammt hei. Aber im Moment wiederhole ich eh nur Psycho, das ist locker  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

Bei examen online gibt es ja die 50- oder 100-Fragen Kurzprfungen. Wei jemand, ob man irgendwo einstellen kann, dass die einem da nicht Fragen von 1998 prsentieren? Kann dazu gerade nichts finden.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Du kannst Examen ausschlieen die du nicht kreuzen willst. Lass nur auf jeden Fall auch 14/15 fr die Generalprobe aus  :hmmm...: 

Und speicher oft genug zwischen. Mir ist es gestern 5 Fragen vor Ende abgeschmiert  :grrrr....:

----------


## charmingbaer

Ok, es ist wohl echt zu hei... ich finde nur "Die letzten 4 Examina auslassen"  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Oder leg dir individuell was an. Mache ich meist so

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

So, scheinfrei! Jetzt vier Tage chillen und dann geht's los!

----------


## Bonnerin

Auch bei mir ist die Scheinfreiheit errungen! Physio und ich werden zwar in diesem Leben keine Freunde mehr, aber who cares?  :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTraviata

Glckwunsch an Euch  ::-dance:  :Gefllt mir!:  :Rock:  :Guinness: 
Uuuund: trotz der knappen Zeit den Moment genieen  :Meine Meinung:  - habe ich nicht getan und htte es in dem Moment echt gerne, so im Nachhinein. 

Hier luft die Lernmhle munter weiter, mein Hirn und ich wechseln die Aggregatzustnde und ich habe das Gefhl, einfach nichts mehr reinzukriegen. Aber muss ja...
Euch allen - nach diesem heien Mittelfingermittwoch - eine gute weitere Lernzeit, trotz Bratens und Schmorens in dieser Hitze.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich knnte auch schreiend wegrennen. Kreuze heute sowas von schlecht. Chemie pltzlich 75% und in Physio nur 57%, genau das Fach was ich sonst echt kann  :grrrr....:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab heute mal meinen Vorgesetzten mitgeteilt, dass ich leider Juli und August nicht arbeiten kann (habe keine feste Stundenzahl). Hab daraufhin ne super nette Mail bekommen, dass sie mir viel Erfolg fr die Prfung wnschen, da hab ich mich doch glatt gefreut  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich werde die letzten tage lernfrei jetzt nochmal richtig genieen und freue mich dann aber auch am Montag mit dem Lernplan zu starten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Lerne seit Mo mit dem 30 Tage Lernplan von ML. Finde den irgendwie gut. Im Kreuzen hab ich mich binnen 3 Tagen immerhin um 5% gesteigert in dem jeweiligen Fach und hab noch 2 Skripte zu lernen.

Ab Mitte Juli gehe ich zum ML Kurs, hoffe das funzt dann im August.

----------


## davo

Ich bin seit Sonntag mit Endspurt beschftigt. Psycho kreuzen luft gut (H13 90%, F14 93%, jeweils zum ersten Mal). Aber das war auch zu erwarten. Andererseits rgert es mich doch, dass ich immer ein paar Fragen falsch hab - jammern auf hohem Niveau  :Stick Out Tongue:  Bio find ich um einiges nerviger  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

90% auf Bio  ::-oopss:  Das kann man ja DOCH lernen  :Grinnnss!:  Erstaunlich!

----------


## romunken

Wir Leipziger haben heut nachmittag unsere letzte Klausur... Psychologie - nen Arzt-Patienten-Gesprch anschauen und dann offene Fragen dazu beantworten. Ein Kommilitone nannte sie auch schon liebevoll "Die Aufsatzklausur". ;)

Ich bin gespannt.

Den ML-Lernplan find ich auch ziemlich angenehm. Wobei ich die Anatomietage erweitert habe. ..obere & untere Extremitt + Leibeswand an einem Tag ist mir dann doch zu happig. 
Wie haltet Ihr das?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich lerne den schon so. Hatte aber auch das komplette Semester frei und wiederhole jetzt quasi. Htte sonst die kleinen Fcher komplett rausgelassen.

----------


## Osterhagen

Werd mich auch grob am Lernplan orientieren... hab nur Anatomie und Physiologie ausgetauscht. Hatte Physiologie usserst intensiv bis vor einer Woche und bin noch ziemlich gut im Stoff. Makroskopische Anatomie ist schon ein Jahr her, gefhlt sind die Lcken gigantisch, will das lieber am Anfang lernen.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab im Semester Physio gehabt und Anatomie und BC wiederholt. Werde mich ziemlich genau an den ML-Plan halten,  die werden schon wissen was funktioniert.

----------


## davo

Also grundstzlich finde ich den Medi-Learn-Lernplan realistisch, aber fr Anatomie 5 wrde ich, besonders in Hinblick auf die mndliche Prfung, eher 2-3 Tage einplanen. Und bei Physik empfiehlt es sich, auer man ist in dem Fach sehr gut, auch das Mathe-Skript zu bearbeiten (im Lernplan nicht eingeplant.) Bei Psycho lsst sich locker ein Tag einsparen, das kann man dann also so zumindest zum Teil ausgleichen.

(Habe zuletzt in den Semesterferien Medi-Learn verwendet - jetzt fr die eigentliche Lernphase verwende ich Endspurt.)

----------


## davo

Und wiedermal ein Doppelpost...  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Fr das Mathe-Skript sind im Plan doch drei Abende vorgesehen?

----------


## davo

Achja. Ich lasse nach  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## romunken

Ja, vielleicht rhrt der Ruf, dass ML fr Anatomie zu wenig sei bei uns auch von Bedenken hinsichtlich der mdl. her. Wobei ich bei der Mndlichen immer Bedenken habe.  :EEK!:  ::-bee: 

@davo: ja, Psycho hab ich bis heut gemacht und seh das genauso. Schafft man echt locker - besonders Psycho 3 ist schnell durch. Hab mir dafr bissl mehr Zeit fr Bio genommen. Fragen zu Mikrobio & Genetik scheinen mir immer richtige Punktesammelaufgaben zu sein.

----------


## Bonnerin

Eben ist Physio verbucht worden und jetzt erst glaube ich es wirklich  :Big Grin: 

Habe mir auch direkt mal meinen Thieme Campus-Account erweitert, ich glaube mein Rcken wird es mir danken. Der Endspurt geht dann ab nchster Woche so richtig los - immerhin ist die Bib klimatisiert...

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich habe so einen Durchhnger und das Gefhl, NICHTS zu knnen. Mist, verdammter. Wei gerade nicht, wie ich das packen soll... wer schenkt mir Zuversicht? 

(Sorry, musste mal eben sein... will ja nicht herumnrgeln, aber gerade sehe ich schwarz und habe keinen Plan, wie ich all das noch auf die Kette kriegen soll...)

----------


## davo

Nie vergessen: der Medi-Learn-Lernplan hat noch nicht mal angefangen! Und du hast ja schon jetzt selbst an deinen schlechten Tagen gut gekreuzt... war zumindest mein Eindruck. Oder? Kein Grund sich Sorgen zu machen also!  ::-winky:

----------


## Jemine

Genau, nicht verzagen! 
Ihr habt noch genug Zeit!  :Top:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab gestern und heute mal zur Bestandsaufnahme Tag 1 vom H2005er Physikum gekreuzt und bin durchaus zufrieden, vor allem da ja an Tag 1 ja alle bescheuerten Fcher sind.

----------


## altalena

> Ich habe so einen Durchhnger und das Gefhl, NICHTS zu knnen. Mist, verdammter. Wei gerade nicht, wie ich das packen soll... wer schenkt mir Zuversicht? 
> 
> (Sorry, musste mal eben sein... will ja nicht herumnrgeln, aber gerade sehe ich schwarz und habe keinen Plan, wie ich all das noch auf die Kette kriegen soll...)


Das wird!!! Und wenn du so nen Durchhnger hast, dann machste eben mal ein bis zwei Tage nix lernhnliches, sondern nur schne Sachen und dann hast du auch wieder mehr Energie  :Top:

----------


## LaTraviata

Danke,
hatte zum Glck jetzt sowieso einen Tag Pause eingeplant und lag einen vor meinem Lernplan, so dass ich jetzt zwei Tage einfach mal meine Seminararbeit fr das andere Studienfach schreibe. Ist zwar jetzt nicht DAS Freizeitverhalten, aber immerhin etwas anderes und dennoch produktiv. Und heute hat die Tatsache, einfach mal wieder den Fokus auf etwas anderes zu lenken, auch Spa gemacht  :Grinnnss!: .
Dienstag geht es dann mit BC weiter  :hmmm...: .

Euch allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche, gespickt mit Motivation!

----------


## Jemine

Du studierst "nebenbei" noch etwas anderes?!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

So, Tag1 war mit Physio 1 ja ziemlich nett  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

So, nach langer Abstinenz wieder on. Lernplan luft aktuell etwas durchwachse,bzw.hinke etwas hinterher. Wenigstens im Moment hilft meine kleine Einliegerwohnung sehr.

----------


## davo

So. Ich hab heute die letzten zwei Scheine abgeholt und dann die ganzen noch fehlenden Scheine nachgereicht. Jetzt ist meine Physikumsanmeldung vollstndig und ich muss nur noch weiter lernen  :Grinnnss!: 

War ganz interessant nach einer Woche Uni-Absenz auf einmal mehrere Dutzend Leute aus meinem Semester zu treffen - der ganze Campus war heute voll mit denen - bzw. mit uns  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ist das Physio-Skript zur Atmung meeeeegaaaaaa langweilig oder liegt das an mir? *schnarch*

----------


## LaTraviata

Mge der Lerntag beginnen nach einer ausgedehnten Laufrunde durch Wald und Wiesen und nun einem doppelten Kaffee  :Grinnnss!: . Ich hoffe, ich kann mir heute mehr von diesem Stoffwechselwerk in der Birne behalten. PFK 1 und 2 und deren Konsorten inklusive des vom IMPP abgefragten Kleinfiddelwerks etc. pp... makes me craaaaaaaaaaaazy!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

@Absolute: Atmung finde ich generell zum k***

Wiederhole heute Abend Physik. Heute vormittag haben wir in der Lerngruppe was gemacht.

Morgen ZNS Wiederholung und kreuzen, das wird frustrierend  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich mag auch endlich richtig mit der Vorbereitung anfangen! Nchste Woche um diese Zeit wnsche ich mir wahrscheinlich das Gegenteil  :hmmm...:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Morgen ZNS Wiederholung und kreuzen, das wird frustrierend


Oh ja, DA freue ich mich auch schon tierisch drauf /ironiemodus off

----------


## Bonnerin

> Ich mag auch endlich richtig mit der Vorbereitung anfangen! Nchste Woche um diese Zeit wnsche ich mir wahrscheinlich das Gegenteil


Ich finde ehrlich gesagt das Lernen frs Physikum deutlich entspannter als das Lernpensum der letzten beiden Semester, zumindest im Moment noch...

----------


## LaTraviata

Gerade BC Stoffwechselgedhnse bis F2013 mit 73% gekreuzt und bin wirklich enttuscht darber, dass ich scheinbar so viel wieder vergessen habe. Stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich morgen noch einen Extratag mit dem Poster verbringe oder das auf kurz vor der Prfung vertage?! Mennooooo... Ich will vorankommen und nicht rckwrts gehen, nervt mich gerade!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Geht mir nicht anders. Wollte inzwischen echt schon alles hinwerfen  :grrrr....:  Nachher ZNS wird vermutlich trotz Wiederholung so ne 56% Kacke. ..

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Heute ziehe ich Physik vor, damit das Physio+Physik-Kreuzen nicht ganz so frustrierend ist. Aber der Gedanke an Physik motiviert mich jetzt echt nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bonnerin

Bin heute krank  :grrrr....: 
Inzwischen gehts dank Tabletten halbwegs wieder, aber ich glaube, ich mache dann lieber heute was weniger und dafr statt Samstag + Sonntag frei (mein Lernplan war extra so geplant) nur den Sonntag...

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich muss meinen auch umstellen.Der aus dem ML-Kurs hilft aktuell nicht viel

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Uff, hier ist es heute in der Bib viel zu warm und stickig, gut dass ich gleich Feierabend mache. Ich hab mir schon zwei Tage des Lernplans als Puffer erarbeitet, den kann ich fr Anatomie sicher gut gebrauchen. aktuell nervt mich nur dass Physik meine Kreuzergebnisse runter zieht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Ich mache dzt. Histo, und finde das nach wie vor erstaunlich schwer. Ich komm zwar immer ber 60%, aber im Vergleich den anderen Fchern dennoch enttuschend. Histo am Mikroskop ist finde ich deutlich einfacher  :Grinnnss!: 

@Bonnerin: gute Besserung!  :Top:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich mag Histo kreuzen voll gerne - min. 78%. Der Rest von Ana ist eher mein Problem.

Hauptproblem BC  :grrrr....:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich mag Histo kreuzen voll gerne - min. 78%. Der Rest von Ana ist eher mein Problem.
> 
> Hauptproblem BC


 :Knuddel:  Physio bei mir. Fast alles wieder vergessen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Physio und Psycho sind mit Histo die einzigen Fcher die ich kann. Ich hab vorletzte Woche BC gelernt und kann kaum noch was. Mein Hirn hat ne BC Allergie

----------


## LaTraviata

... same hier. Mir bereiten insbesondere diese abgefahrenen Enzyme der Fettsynthese/-abbaus etc. pp. inklusive der Hin- und Hertransporter Kopfschmerzen

----------


## romunken

Oh man ja, BC, mir gruselt es schon beim Gedanken daran! Aber erstma schwitz ich heute ber Embryologie... puh!

Mittlerweile lese ich medilearn & parallel schau ich in die gelben & grnen Endspurtkstchen.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

BC steht bei mir nchste Woche an, mal sehen wie das luft. Heute hab ich irgendwie 80% in Physik geschafft, keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

BC mache ich ab Di auch. Will vordem ML Kurs durch sein damit.

Bio lief heute voll gut. So gut war ich da sonst nie. Anatomie lief wie immer so lala

----------


## Bonnerin

@ davo: Danke, bin inzwischen wieder auf den Beinen  :Grinnnss!: 
Was haben hier eigentlich alle was gegen BC? BC ist wundervoll...es ist einfach so ein schnes und logisches Fach  :Love: 

Wenn ich ein Schauderfach bennen muss, dann ist es wohl er Physio  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

So hat wohl jeder seine Lieblinge  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich wiederhole jetzt das Bioskript. Bin seit vorhin voll motiviert.

----------


## davo

Guten Morgen allerseits  :Grinnnss!: 

Also mein persnliches Ergebnisranking ist dzt. PsychSoz > Bio/Physik/Physio > Biochemie > Chemie > Anatomie. Htt ich mir nie gedacht, dass ich in Biochemie mal deutlich besser bin als in Anatomie  :Grinnnss!:  Aber sieht im Moment ziemlich gut aus, insofern sollt ich wohl nicht jammern.

Heute ist nach einem langen Lernmarathon endlich mein freier Tag - ein tolles Gefhl. War schon drauen und hab die Morgensonne genossen. So lsst sichs leben  :Grinnnss!:  Ich wnsch euch noch ein schnes und erfolgreiches Wochenende!

----------


## Bummellischen

Hallo.. Also ich mache den 30-Tage- Lernplan....
Bin jetzt bei Tag 4 und habe die ersten 3 und das 5. Physioskript gemacht. Beim Kreuzen tut sich aber nicht so richtig was finde ich ... also am ersten tag 68% dann 70%, 74%, und heute wieder 68%. Dabei ist es eher Physik was besser wird... Physiologie bleibt irgendwie eher gleich -.-  Und ich fhle mich auch nicht wohl mit ~70%.... und das motiviert nicht zum aufstehen morgens....

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab mich in physio auch nicht verbessert, sondern nur in Physik. Aber 70% sind doch super.

----------


## Bummellischen

Ok.. weil examen online und viele leute meinen man braucht 80

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Wofr sollst du 80% brauchen ? Du musst am Ende 60% gesamt haben. Wenn du keine bestimmte Note haben willst, dann bist du mit 70% in physio doch gut unterwegs.

----------


## ][truba][

Ich glaub ich hab vor dem schriftlichen Physikum eher selten mal ber 80% gekreuzt. Maximal in Physio. War aber auch mein Lieblingsfach und ist hier so das schwerster der Vorklinik. Daher waren es dann fr mich "gute" Fragen im P. Macht euch nicht verrckt. Es ist noch Zeit und wenn ihr jetzt schon so gut kreuzt ist es doch gut!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich hab die 80% auch nur selten. Vor dem schriftlichen sichere 70% wren so mein Ziel.

----------


## Bummellischen

Ok danke, dann hab ich mich nur wieder mal verrckt machen lassen =)

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Hat wer ne Ahnung wie ich bei Thieme online NUR Bildfragen in Anatomie auswhlen kann?

----------


## Bonnerin

Jep  :hmmm...: 
Kreuzen -> Individuelle Sitzung -> Fragetypen ffnen -> Nur Fragen mit Abbildungen auswhlen.
Das hab ich nmlich letzte Woche mal fr Histo gemacht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Hej und guten Morgen,
Kreuzen -> individuelle Sitzung anlegen -> Fcher und GK = Anatomie + Fragentypus "nur mit Abbildungen" 

Euch allen einen guten Start in eine erfolgreiche Woche. Ich lerne heute und morgen auf meine MeWi Klausur, kreuze nebenbei Kurzprfungen und lege dann ab Donnerstag nochmal richtig los.

----------


## LaTraviata

Da war Bonnerin schneller, mennoooo  :Traurig:  :hmmm...:  ::-winky:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Danke euch!

Bei mir ging es eben nicht. Gucke ich morgen nochmal.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Yeah, am letzten Physio/Physik-Kreuztag hab ich es endlich mal geschafft mir zeit zu lassen und wirklich nachzudenken. Und schon gab's endlich die ersehnte Verbesserung  :Grinnnss!:  Sehr schner Start in die Lernwoche, ich wnsche euch allen auch viel Erfolg diese Woche!

----------


## charmingbaer

Scheeeeiiinfreeeiii  :bhh:

----------


## yoomii94

charmingbaer glckwunsch  :Big Grin: 
scheinfreiii  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Osterhagen

Glckwunsch, willkommen im Club ;D

Nur mal rein Interesse halber, was schtzt ihr wie viel Prozent der Leute die zeitgleich mit euch angefangen haben, haben es an eurer Uni in Regelstudienzeit zur Zulassung geschafft? Hab den Verdacht, dass unsere Physiologen in meinem Jahrgang diesmal ziemlich bertrieben haben.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Du kannst beim IMPP nachgucken wieviele Leute an jeder Uni in Regelstudienzeit angetreten sind. Dann musst du nur noch wissen wie gro dein Semester ist.

----------


## Osterhagen

Ah, danke, ht ich auch alleine drauf kommen knnen.... :Blush: 

Mein Verdacht wurde besttigt.... 


Auerdem sind meine Anatomie-Kenntnisse teilweise echt erschreckend.... das konnte ich wirklich vor nem Jahr noch alles?!

----------


## charmingbaer

Jo, mit Anatomie gehts mir auch so  :bhh: . Hab heute angefangen und erstmal Embryo gemacht. Heute Abend dann ein Physikum (nur Anatomie natrlich ) gekreuzt, 59% . Aber eigentlich hab ich gedacht, dass es noch schlechter werden wird.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

59% sind im Grunde egal so lange man in den anderen groen Fcher besser ist, was ich jetzt mal in Psychologie schtze  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ist doch ne solide Basis. Man wird durch das Durcharbeiten der Skripte ja auch umso besser, desto weniger Ahnung man vorher hatte. 

Fr BC brauche ich auf jeden Fall deutlich lnger pro Skript als fr Physio. Das ist einfach alles schon zu lange her  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Osterhagen

Hab mich jetzt das erste mal gefreut durch die BC-Klausur im 3. Semester gefallen zu sein.... Smtliche Stoffwechselwege die Semesterferien ber rauf und runter gelernt fr die Wiederholung.... zu groen Teilen sitzen sie immer noch.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Daraus ziehe ich in Physio auch den totalen Profit  :hmmm...:  Das hab ich einnal drbergelesen und kreuze super.

----------


## yoomii94

ich verzweifel gerade ein bisschen an Anatomie... das Kreuzen luft eigentlich ganz gut aber ich kann mich nicht aufraffen, dass alles nochmal durchzulesen. Ich lese 2 abschnitte und denk mir so puuuh  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## romunken

Das geht mir auch oft so, nicht nur bei Anatomie.. Der Kopf schaltet auf Automodus und sagt die ganze Zeit beim Lesen "Ja, kenn ich.. Ja, wei ich noch.." Nur leider heisst das nicht, dass es wirklich sitzt. Mir hilft da extrem Fragen zu den Lernkapiteln aufzuschreiben - beim Lesen. Wenn ich mit einem Abschnitt fertig bin und ne Pause gemacht habe, versuche ich dann als erstes diese Fragen zu lsen.

Mein Anreiz ist dann oft mir fr mich selbst lustige/gemeine oder spannende Aufgaben zu stellen. Das motiviert, sich mit dem Gelesenen wirklich auseinanderzusetzen und nicht nur vorbeiziehen zu lassen.  :Smilie:

----------


## charmingbaer

Hatte gerade das erste mal ber 60% bei Anatomie (61  :bhh: ).
Von den groen Fchern fllt es mir definitiv am schwersten. Lese die Endspurthefte, aber Zeit, da jetzt jeden Muskel mit Ansatz etc zu lernen, ist einfach nicht. Und Lust habe ich dazu auch nicht  :hmmm...: 
Bin bislang einen halben Tag hinterm Lernplan, mal sehen, wie es sich so entwickelt. Am Wochenende muss ich nochmal arbeiten, dann aber bis September nicht mehr.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Jetzt sind schon zwei Lernwochen rum, wie die Zeit mal wieder vergeht! Aber ich bin zufrieden und Biochemie macht mit den ganzen Physio-Erkenntnissen des letzten Semesters auch mehr Vergngen.

----------


## LaTraviata

Himmel und Hlle der heutige Tag. Immerhin habe ich mich nach meiner Frustration am Mittag zwei Stunden rausgezogen und danach tatschlich noch etwas Produktives auf die Beine gestellt. Erkenntnis des Tages: manchmal tut eine Runde Heulen ganz gut  :hmmm...:  und es ist nicht alles so schlimm, wie man es sich ratzifatzi schwarzgemalt hat  ::-oopss:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Wie luft es denn bei euch? Seid ihr alle so fleiig am lernen, dass keiner hier was schreibt?   :Grinnnss!: 
Ich werde heute fertig mit Biochemie, den Rest der Woche verbringe ich dann mit Bio und psycho und ab nchster Woche strze ich mich dann in die Anatomie, um meine ganzen Topographie-Lcken zu schlieen.

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich sitze gerade im Anatomierep in der Uni,  geht die ganze Woche.  Bis Sonntag muss ich dann Anatomie abschlieen,  danach folgt erstmal etwas Physio, Bc und va Neuro, wo auch am Sonntag ein Rep stattfindet. 
Es luft so lala, Anatomie ist einfach nicht mein Freund.

----------


## Matzexc1

Schlage mich diese und nchste Woche noch mit BC und Physio herum.Mein Lernplan ist zum Teufel,aber in Anatomie bin ich eigentlich auch fit. Histo bereite ich aktuell mit allen Mitteln vor

----------


## Bonnerin

Auf die Gefahr hin, gesteinigt zu werden (*hust*): Ich empfinde mein Leben momentan ein wenig entspannter als im Rest des 4. Semesters und extremst entspannter als das Horror-Semester 14/15. 
Mich nimmt nur das am Schreibtisch sitzen mit, das ist echt nicht meins, da hab ich lieber irgendwelche Praktika ect. Das Kreuzen luft gut, ich bin zufrieden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

@entspannter: Geht mir ganz genauso  :Grinnnss!: 

War heute zum ersten Mal seit lngerem wieder auf der Uni, war ganz witzig.

----------


## Bonnerin

Lernst du nicht in der Bib, davo?
Ich kme zu Hause zu gar nichts, darum fahre ich jeden Tag zur Uni  :hmmm...:

----------


## davo

Nein, ich bin kein Bib-Mensch. Ich lern zuhause. Und zwar - nicht lachen - im Bett. Hat vier Semester lang gut funktioniert - never change a winning team  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

Wenn ich im Bett oder auf der Couch lerne, schlaf ich immer ein  :bhh: . 
Aber ein Bib-Mensch bin ich auch nicht, mich nervt es schon, wenn da Leute hin und her laufen. Brauche immer absolute Ruhe. Ist zuhause mit Mann und Katzen auch nicht immer so gegeben, aber bisher hauts ganz ok hin.

----------


## davo

Ich hatte gerade ein erstaunliches Erfolgserlebnis - 85% beim erstmaligen Kreuzen von Anatomie F14. Das ist deutlich besser als ich in Anatomie je zuvor war. Also ganz ehrlich, die Fragen waren irgendwie deutlich einfacher als die von den Prfungen davor... oder ich war heute einfach besonders gut, schn wrs  :Grinnnss!: 

Heute fang ich mit Physio an... sollte deutlich entspannender werden als Anatomie  :hmmm...:  Hab dann am Ende natrlich nochmal eine Anatomie-Wiederholung eingeplant, da Anatomie ja doch mein grtes Problem ist.

Ich wnsch euch einen erfolgreichen und schnen Tag!

----------


## charmingbaer

Wow, das ist echt gut!
Kreuze Anatomie im Moment immer nur nach Themen, wenn ich gerade was abgeschlossen hab. Kreuzen ist da seeeehr variabel, zwischen 65% (obere Extremitten) und 85% (Bauchsitus) ist alles dabei

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich find ja untere Extremitt am schlimmsten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Naja, normalerweise war ich so im Mitt-60er-Bereich. Wie gesagt - entweder F14 ist tatschlich besonders leicht, oder der Groschen ist endlich gefallen  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich war gestern auch zum ersten Mal seit lngerem drauen, vielleicht hat das ja geholfen... etwas Sonne und ein gutes Mittagessen, wer wei, vielleicht sollte ich das am Montag vor dem Physikum auch machen  :Grinnnss!: 

Lt. meinen Statistiken bin ich bei allen Anatomie-Teilbereichen ungefhr gleich "gut". Mit einigen wenigen Standardthemen kann man allerdings relativ schnell recht viele Punkte sammeln (Zwerchfell, Embryo, Neuro, usw.), das ist das einzig Beruhigende bei Anatomie. Ansonsten halte ich viele Anatomie-Fragen fr vllig sinnlos - die Korrelation zwischen "gut bei den Anatomie-Fragen" und "gutes Verstndnis von Anatomie" ist wohl seeehr gering.

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich wrde vor allem empfehlen am Tag vorher nicht zu lernen.Psych/Soz kann man sich vor dem 2.Tag nochmal anschauen(hier:Endspurt,ist top) und Anatomie ist zwar mein Lieblingsfach,aber manchmal zum Kotzen. Wobei ich bis heute nicht verstehe warum der genaue Name von Ansatz und ursprung eines Muskels prfungsrelevant ist.  Auf Verstndnis und berblick wird da wenig Wert gelegt

Oder um einen Gynkologen zu zitieren: "Ich bin schon froh wenn die Studenten wissen wo und was der uterus ist."

Bei Lapraskopien scheint das besonders hufig zu sein

----------


## nie

> Naja, normalerweise war ich so im Mitt-60er-Bereich. Wie gesagt - entweder F14 ist tatschlich besonders leicht, oder der Groschen ist endlich gefallen .


Also iiiich fand ja F14 ganz besonders doll schwer  :Grinnnss!:  Weil eigenes Physikum ist immer das schwerste und so...

Eigentlich kann ich mich gar nicht mehr so richtig erreichen, fllt wohl unter Vedrngung  :hmmm...:  Aber ich mein, wir hatten nicht so arg viele Altfragen, Vielleicht ist ja wirklich der Groschen gefallen...

----------


## ihtdln

So, heute Zulassung und schriftliche Einladung bekommen, und mndlichen Termin unverbindlich am 3.9., jetzt gibts kein zurck mehr ;)

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Krass,bei uns endet die Nachreichfrist erst morgen.

----------


## ihtdln

> Krass,bei uns endet die Nachreichfrist erst morgen.


In Mnchen ging die Nachreichfrist bis 20.7. da sind die Einladungen am 22.7. schon ganz fix  :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Hat doch auch was! Ich fand den BC/Chemie-Block vom F13 heute irgendwie seltsam. Total viele bescheuerte fragen.

----------


## LaTraviata

F13 habe ich auch komplett verhagelt, vielleicht auch, weil ich das damals schon so richtig tzend fand (komplett anders, als erwartet. Tag 1 war bescheuert und Tag 2 echt gut machbar!). Ansonsten bin ich auch gespannt, wie die kompletten Examina laufen, wenn ich die Generalproben H13-F15 kreuze... Bis dahin habe ich aber noch viel zu tun.. Am 30.7. gehen bei uns die Ladungen raus, die Spannung steigt  :Blauchlicht:  :EEK!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich werd nur die letzten drei Examina komplett kreuzen. BC geht mir langsam auf den Keks, gut dass das morgen der letzte BC-Kreuztag ist.

----------


## LaTraviata

the same here... Ab morgen Histo inklusive des unieigenen Prparatekastens-Lernens fr die mndliche und dann ab in die -noch - seeeeeeeehr lckenhafte Welt der Anatomie...

----------


## davo

Ich mach nur die letzten beiden Physika komplett. Ansonsten jeden Morgen ein Physikum eines groen Fachs, oder 3-5 Physika eines kleinen Faches (sodass ich immer auf ca. 60 Fragen pro Tag komme - Histo hab ich ausgelagert, sodass ich auch in Makro auf ca. 60 Fragen pro Tag gekommen bin). Mein Lernplan ist also sozusagen ein Hybrid der Endspurt- und Medi-Learn-Lernplne  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich berlege dzt. noch, ob ich H14 am 13.-14. August machen soll, dann am 15. August frei (eigentlich war immer Samstag mein freier Tag), und dann F15 am 16.-17. August, oder ob ich H14 am 13.-14. August und F15 am 15.-16. August machen soll, und dann am 17. August frei. Einerseits wre es schn, mitten in der bung drin zu sein, und dann sozusagen das echte Physikum gleich entspannt wie die Probephysika zu schreiben (was fr die erste Variante spricht), andererseits ist man nach zwei Tagen Probephysikum vermutlich schon wieder etwas geistig erschpft (was fr die zweite Variante spricht). Muss ich mir noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich Kreuze auch "nur" etwa 80 Fragen pro Tag aktuell. Immer ein Examen von einem Fcher-Block (Physio+Physik, BC+Chemie, Bio+Psycho und Histo+Makro). Bin bisher auch vom ML Plan total ber zeigt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

So. Fertig fr heute. Physio ist echt extrem erholsam im Vergleich zu Anatomie  :Grinnnss!:  War heute viiiel schneller als bei Anatomie, und trotz 2,5 Wochen Physio-Abstinenz war noch fast alles prsent. Dieses Fach wird mir ordentlich Punkte bringen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Kann mir mal jemand erklren warum ich mich in BC von vorgestern (H12) auf heute (H13) um gut 15%(!!!) verschlechtert habe? Soll man nicht besser werden? Argh, wenn das so weitergeht htte ich echt gar nicht erst lernen mssen.

----------


## charmingbaer

Das ist natrlich ein bldes Gefhl aber letztendlich wrde ich es nicht so tragisch nehmen. Gibt gute und schlechte Tage, Fragen, die einem besser liegen und schlechter liegen... Beim nchsten mal kreuzt du sicher wieder besser  :Grinnnss!:  . 
Wie viel Prozent waren es denn heute?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Immer noch mehr als genug. rgerlich ist es trotzdem  :Oh nee...:

----------


## anni94

Puh, ich wei warum ich Anatomie so lange vor mir hergeschoben habe ... Extremitten ist doch schon gaaanz schn lange her. Bin mal gespannt, was das beim Kreuzen so geben wird :/

----------


## davo

Man darf nie vergessen, dass die Physika wirklich recht unterschiedlich schwer sind. Auerdem kann man ja immer mal einen schlechteren Tag haben. Und nach vielen Tagen kreuzen lsst manchmal auch die Konzentration etwas nach, vor allem da man wei, dass es um nichts geht. Das Lernen wird aber trotzdem sicher seine Spuren hinterlassen haben, und im August kannst du dann dein Maximum kreuzen!  :Top: 

Und ja, Anatomie ist echt ein Mist - vor allem wenn man, wie wir in Gieen, nur mndliche Testate hatte, und jetzt so viel hirnrissigen Kleinkram auswendig lernen muss  :Grinnnss!:  Heute ist mein zweiter Physio-Tag - zuerst Ernhrung und Verdauung, jetzt Herz. Das ist im Vergleich zu Anatomie echt leichte Kost - und das Kreuzen lief auch sehr gut.

Was mir noch etwas Sorgen macht ist, ob ich es schaffe, dann in allen groen Fchern genug parat zu haben, denn jetzt beim Lernen, wenn man immer auf ein bestimmtes Fach konzentriert ist, kann man das Wissen ja viel leichter abrufen. Deshalb werd ich jetzt whrend des Physio- und BC-Lernens auch hin und wieder mal die anderen Fcher kreuzen. Kann ja nicht schaden  :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt mach ich erst mal eine kurze Pause, und dann widme ich mich den letzten neun Herz-Seiten...

----------


## charmingbaer

Bin gerade echt zufrieden, wie Anatomie luft. Hatte ja am Beginn echt Probleme, da wieder reinzukommen, jetzt luft das kreuzen echt okay. Viele Details kann ich nicht, aber das Wiedererkennen oder Ausschlieen in den Fragen klappt gut. Mir fehlt jetzt noch komplett Kopf/Hals/Neuro. Das sind auch die Themen, die ich am wenigsten mag.
Allerdings habe ich echt schiss vor dem Mndlichen, da ich, gerade in Anatomie, vom Gefhl her nichts fundiert kann und frei erzhlen knnte. Da ist Mndlich und Schriftlich echt ein riesiger Unterschied.
Heute Morgen hatte ich keine Lust zu lernen und hab dann wenigstens mal zum Spa Bio und Chemie gekreuzt um zu schauen, wie da so meine Ausgangswerte sind. Muss mal sehen, wann ich das Lernen dafr dazwischen schieben kann... Bio war erstaunlich gut, Chemie schlechter als gedacht und deutlich unter 60%.

----------


## Atya

Hi  :Smilie: 
lernt hier jmd mit Endspurt 3 Auflage? 
Gibt's viele Unterschiede zwischen die 3 u die 2 ?

----------


## davo

Ja, ich lerne mit der dritten Auflage. Kenne aber die zweite nicht, kann also nicht sagen, obs da grere Unterschiede gibt.

----------


## charmingbaer

Lerne auch mit Endspurt. Habe zwar auch nur die 3 Auflage, viele lernen aber auch mit der zweiten, denke nicht, dass es da gravierende Unterschiede gibt.

----------


## Atya

Okay, Danke 
ich berlege ob ich die 3 Auflage aus der Bib ausleihe, ABER das Problem ist,dass man denn die Antworten schon kennt, wenn man die letzte 4 Examina (F13-F14) vor dem Schriftliche als Probe kreuzen mchte :-/

----------


## charmingbaer

Wie meinst du das? Weil markiert ist, was schon gefragt wurde? Das ist ja in den Medilearnheften hnlich, die fokussieren sich ja auch auf diese Themen.

----------


## Atya

Ja genau, das meinte ich 
 Medi-learn auch aber im Endspurt ist das sehr exakt 
man kann schon beim kreuzen gleich auf die richtige Antwort schlieen! 
Manchmal brauche ich zugar nicht zuuberlegen, weil ich wei, dass diese Antwort richtig ist(Endspurt)

----------


## davo

Diese Angst vor dem bloen Auswendiglernen von Altfragen hatte ich ebenso. Ich stelle deshalb sicher, dass ich den nicht-markierten Text stets gleich aufmerksam lese wie den markierten Text, und beim Wiederholen achte ich darauf, eben nicht nur den markierten Text zu wiederholen, sondern auch die Grafiken, Tabellen, Formeln usw. zu beachten.

Und die Fragen von F15 wurden in die 3. Auflage ja noch nicht eingearbeitet, sprich einen echten Test hat man dann noch. Bld halt, falls man da dann draufkommt, dass man in Wahrheit doch nicht so gut ist wie man dachte  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich versuche die Fragen schon vor Lesen der Antworten zu beantworten. Und ich versuch auch, immer zu berlegen was an den alternativen Antworten falsch ist.

----------


## Bonnerin

Bei mir ist echt alles vorbei. Mir gehts gerade wie in der 13 vorm Abi. Ich will diesen Dreck jetzt endlich haben! Am liebsten nchste Woche. Ohne Witz, diese dmliche Rumwarterei auf die verdammte Prfung macht mich mehr fertig als das Lernen. Ziehe inzwischen ernsthaft in Bedacht, einfach anzufangen fr die mndliche Prfung zu lernen -.-

Sorry, das musste mal raus.

----------


## davo

Mir wrs auch recht, wenns nchste Woche schon wre. Immerhin hab ich schon anfangen zu berlegen wohin es nachher im Urlaub gehen knnte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yoomii94

bei mir fangen jetzt auch schon langsam aber sicher die Fressattacken an ... nicht gut  :Frown:  
und in den Urlaub will ich auch  :Frown:

----------


## charmingbaer

Urlaub hab ich fr danach schon gebucht, ein Lichtblick  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Wrde mich da hoc lieber erschieen, als in das Physikum zu gehen - auch noch nchste Woche... 
Bin ich die einzige hier, die einfach das Gefhl (und seit eben auch die Besttigung:-Keks) hat, dass in Anatomie einfach nur scheiss Detailwissen abgefragt wird?! Gerade F14 gekreuzt... so grottenschlecht, dass ich keine Mglichkeit sehe, a) die Lcken zu schlieen und b) dieses Ding bestehen zu knnen... 
Schiebe gerade Panik, wie ich die kommenden drei Wochen am effektivsten nutzen kann... ich wei selbst, dass Panik ein schlechter Begleiter ist, aber ich kann gerade berhaupt nicht runterfahren und mir ist nur zum Heulen zumute. Sorry, aber das musste ich jetzt mal raus  :kotzen:  en

----------


## romunken

@La Traviata

Hey, nicht verrckt machen! Es sind noch drei ganze Wochen Zeit. Am besten jetzt nochma kurz raus solange es hell ist - ne Runde durch'n Park. Frischen Wind bringt das ja heute im wahrsten Sinne..! 

Hat eben jeder seine Schwchen und wie Du schon schreibst, werden wir die nich mehr komplett nivellieren knnen bis zum Termin. Wenn ich bei BC ein Physikum kreuze, wo mal wieder genau meine Lcken abgefragt werden, dann fhl ich mich auch schlecht. Aber hey, ich wei auch, dass ich in Ana & Psych wesentlich besser bin (sprich nen besseren Gesamtberblick habe).

Zu Beginn dieses Lernmarathons hab ich ein Physikum komplett gekreuzt: in Physik, Bio und BC htte ich nicht bestanden - insgesamt hab ich aber doch bestanden - durch Physio, Ana und Psycho.

ergo: Jeder darf seine Schwchen haben und man kann trotzdem bestehen!  :Grinnnss!: 

(Du holst dann in BC die Punkte, die ich dort liegenlassen werde.)  :hmmm...:

----------


## davo

@LaTraviata: Ja, in Anatomie wird viel unwichtiger Mist gefragt. Aber zum Glck drehen sich die Fragen in jedem Themengebiet meist um dieselben paar Details. Ich nehm mal an, dass du Anatomie noch nicht gelernt hast? In 7 Lerntagen (besser 8-10, aber den Luxus hat nicht jeder) kann man sich Makro definitiv so gut reinprgeln, dass man zumindest in die Nhe der 60% kommt. Auerdem, wie romunken ja richtig angemerkt hat, ist es OK, in einem Fach nicht so gut zu sein. Wenn man z.B. in allen anderen Fchern 70% schafft, reichen in Anatomie 30%, um zu bestehen. Deshalb: ja nicht den Kopf hngen lassen! Geh kurz raus an die frische Luft, dorthin wo andere Leute sind, und dann wirst du dich hoffentlich gleich wieder viel besser fhlen...  :Top:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Wrde mich da hoc lieber erschieen, als in das Physikum zu gehen - auch noch nchste Woche... 
> Bin ich die einzige hier, die einfach das Gefhl (und seit eben auch die Besttigung:-Keks) hat, dass in Anatomie einfach nur scheiss Detailwissen abgefragt wird?! Gerade F14 gekreuzt... so grottenschlecht, dass ich keine Mglichkeit sehe, a) die Lcken zu schlieen und b) dieses Ding bestehen zu knnen... 
> Schiebe gerade Panik, wie ich die kommenden drei Wochen am effektivsten nutzen kann... ich wei selbst, dass Panik ein schlechter Begleiter ist, aber ich kann gerade berhaupt nicht runterfahren und mir ist nur zum Heulen zumute. Sorry, aber das musste ich jetzt mal raus  en


F14 waren bei mir damals 56%,im Herbst bestand ich mit 66,6%. F14 ist schwer,aber das schaffst du schon

----------


## LaTraviata

Danke fr Euren Zuspruch! Ich wnsche uns allen noch produktive Wochen und dass am Ende alles so ausgeht, wie es sich ein jeder von uns sich selbst erhofft!

----------


## yoomii94

leute wir packen das :P nur nicht aufgeben!!

----------


## Matzexc1

> leute wir packen das :P nur nicht aufgeben!!


 :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## davo

Derzeit geht noch alles gut. Aber es macht mir etwas Sorgen, dass in einer Woche der absolute Wahnsinn anfngt (Biochemie lernen plus am Abend Anatomie wiederholen)  :Oh nee...:  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Anatomie-Wahnsinn! Aaaah! Man kann so unfassbar viel vergessen!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Wobei da auch einiges dabei ist, was ich bis dato noch nie gelernt hatte  :Grinnnss!: 

Donnerstag vormittag kann ich mir meine Ladung abholen - es wird spannend  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Bin mal gespannt wann bei uns die Ladungen kommen. Vorher wissen wir ja leider nicht mal, ob die Anmeldung wirklich geklappt hat, da wir als erster Jahrgang keine Papierscheine mehr hatten und unsere Gesamtbescheinigung von Dekanat ans LPA geschickt werden sollte.

----------


## davo

DAS ist ja wirklich spannend  :Grinnnss!:  Aber brokratisch gesehen dann doch deutlich praktischer. Am schnsten fnde ich EIN integriertes Online-System, in dem man dann nicht nur alle Klausurergebnisse abrufen kann, sondern auch alle Infos abrufen kann zum Thema Physikumsanmeldung, Ladung, usw. Sooo schwer kann das ja nicht sein - bei meinem Wiwi-Studium gabs das schon vor mehr als 15 Jahren  :Grinnnss!:  Aber die Mediziner sind wohl immer etwas langsamer was Technologie angeht...

Nur 72% auf Physio F12...  :keule:  :kotzen:  So mies war ich in Physio echt noch NIE. Waren aber auch unendlich viele dumme Nierenfragen dabei  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## black_night

Heute die Ladungen abgeholt...so Gott will, ist am 14.09 alles rum.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Bekommt ihr direkt auch euren Termin fr die mndliche? Das ist ja schon ein bisschen gemein, wir mssen darauf noch ewig warten, bekommen den wisch erst zehn Tage ca bevor es ernst wird ^^

----------


## davo

In Gieen bekommt man auch gleich Termin und Prfer fr den mndlichen Teil.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Frechheit!  :Oh nee...: 

 :hmmm...:

----------


## davo

Naja, ich fnde es eh auch fies, wenns umgekehrt wr... mal sehen welche drei Namen ich da erblicken werde am Donnerstag frh  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## black_night

Jup, haben die Termine fr die mndliche gleich mitbekommen, inklusive Angabe der Prfer.

----------


## Matzexc1

> In Gieen bekommt man auch gleich Termin und Prfer fr den mndlichen Teil.


Marburg auch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yoomii94

also in essen kriegen wir die Prfer auch erst so 10 tage vorher mitgeteilt  :Frown:

----------


## Bonnerin

:Heul:  Eine Freundin aus F hat mir geschrieben, dass sie schon wei, dass sie am 02.09. Prfung hat. Das ist so schn frh, ich will auch in der Zeit vom 27.8. - 04.09. ranmssen.  :Heul: 
Warum ist das LPA in Dsseldorf nur so furchtbar unkooperativ?!?  :grrrr....:  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## anni94

Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich gar keine Ahnung wie das bei uns abluft, also wie man wann welche Termine und Infos bekommt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Mndliches bestanden.  :Big Grin: 

Wie sieht Euer Kreuzplan fr's Schriftliche aus? Die groen Themen musste ich ja schon fr's Mndliche lernen, jetzt berlege ich wie ich am sinnvollsten kreuze. Themenweise ist ja Selbstbetrug, meiner Meinung nach, Fcherweise wei ich nicht. Aber jeden Tag komplette Examen durchkreuzen??

Oder doch lieber so Kurztestate a 150 Fragen nehmen? Gibt's ja bei Examen Online z.B.




> Bekommt ihr direkt auch euren Termin fr die mndliche? Das ist ja schon ein bisschen gemein, wir mssen darauf noch ewig warten, bekommen den wisch erst zehn Tage ca bevor es ernst wird ^^



Wir haben die Ladung fr das Mndliche genau 7 Tage vorher bekommen. Inkl. Prfer.

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Edit: Zwei Posts wollte ich nicht machen.

----------


## davo

Wow, herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Das ist ja genial  :Gefllt mir!:  Ich beneide dich unendlich  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich mach es fcherweise, da ich mchte, dass die Zusammensetzung der Fragen (von Schwierigkeit und Themen her) stets genau so ist wie bei einem Physikum - was bei so einem Mini-Examen bei Examen Online ja nicht unbedingt der Fall ist. Ich mach das so: Wenn ich an Tagen 1-10 ein Fach lerne, kreuze ich an den Vormittagen 2-11 jeweils ein Physikum in diesem Fach. So sieht man dann auch, ob das Lernen was bringt  :Grinnnss!:  Bei den kleinen Fchern hab ich dann jeweils mehrere Physika gemacht, sodass ich auch auf ca. 60 Fragen pro Vormittag gekommen bin. (Histo hab ich separat als "kleines Fach" gemacht, sodass ich bei Makro auch jeweils ca. 60 Fragen pro Tag hatte.)

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

> Wow, herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Das ist ja genial  Ich beneide dich unendlich


Bin auch echt froh darber, gefhlt nur zusammenhangloses Zeug erzhlt. Ich wundere mich immernoch.  :Big Grin:

----------


## charmingbaer

Wow, super!! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! OH man, will es auch hinter mir haben  :hmmm...:

----------


## Matzexc1

Gratuliere und viel Erfolg fr die Schriftliche

----------


## LaTraviata

Glckwunsch und nun noch viel Motivation und ein glckliches Hndchen fr den Endspurt!!! Ich sehe nach meinem Hnger nun auch wieder Land und bin dabei, meine Kreuzlcken zu kitten. Und verrckt: ich finde Schdel und Neuro gerade gar nicht mehr so schlimm... 

Liebe Gre an Euch alle... bald ist es rum (und ja, ich bin auch hchst gespannt auf bermorgen frh, den fixen Termin und das akademische Triumvirat ...)

----------


## LaTraviata

... doppelt, sorry!

----------


## Matzexc1

> Liebe Gre an Euch alle... bald ist es rum (und ja, ich bin auch hchst gespannt auf bermorgen frh, den fixen Termin und das akademische Triumvirat ...)


Gleichfalls.Ich will nur noch wissen wen ich wann habe

----------


## LaTraviata

Wann gehst Du dahin? Ich befrchte ja, dass die Hlle los sein wird.

----------


## Matzexc1

Plane um sptestens Halb 8 da zu sein.Wahrscheinlich frher,dann hab ich einen der ersten Pltze.Viele haben wahrscheinlich auch schon die Stadt verlassen,aber die Hlle wird es trotzdem werden. Danach geh ich mit meinen beiden Kolleginnen Frhstcken.

----------


## LaTraviata

Dann werde ich das auch mal so anvisieren... ich dachte, die ffnen ohnehin erst um 8:30 Uhr, aber nun ja.. man ist es ja mittlerweile gewohnt, zur Not auch wartend in einer Schlange zu lesen, lernen, kreuzen... :hmmm...:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Dann werde ich das auch mal so anvisieren... ich dachte, die ffnen ohnehin erst um 8:30 Uhr, aber nun ja.. man ist es ja mittlerweile gewohnt, zur Not auch wartend in einer Schlange zu lesen, lernen, kreuzen...


Genau,lieber warte ich 1.Stunde und hab dann den Bescheid.Ich bring mir wahrscheinlich was aus der Last-Minute Reihe mit.Die ist gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Danach geh ich erstmal die restliche Zeit planen. Ich freu mich schon auf den Urlaub

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Puh, gut dass wir die Ladungen per Post bekommen  :Grinnnss!: 

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Differenzialdiagnose! Da hast du ja den fiesen Brocken schon hinter dir, und in drei Wochen kann man noch einiges Kreuzen  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab ich schon erwhnt dass ich Histo liebe?!  :Love:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Danach geh ich erstmal die restliche Zeit planen. Ich freu mich schon auf den Urlaub


Ich habe einerseits auch Urlaub im Hinterkopf, aber primr hoffe ich, dass der Termin so liegt, dass ich guten Gewissens zur Hochzeit eines sehr guten Freundes fahren und deftig mitfeiern kann...

----------


## davo

Ich hab schon so viele Urlaubsideen... ich brauch nur endlich meinen Termin  :Grinnnss!:  Noch 45 Stunden  :hmmm...: 

Heute 92% auf Physio H12... klingt gut, ist aber leider kein brauchbares Ergebnis, da mir dann aufgefallen ist, dass das groteils unsere zweite Physio-Klausur vom Juni war  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich nur 1 aber die hat es in sich. 45 Stunden knnen lang sein.Kann mich aktuell nicht konzentrieren

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

PsychSoz kreuzen ist irgendwie extrem aufmunternd  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yoomii94

wow krass wie unterschiedlich das ganze von uni zu uni ist -.- ich will auch endlich  :Frown:

----------


## Bonnerin

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Differentialdiagnose!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laura12

So ich melde mich nach lngerer Abstinenz auch mal wieder zu Wort  :Smilie: 

Erstmal Glckwunsch, Differentialdiagnose ;) Oh man, wie gerne htte ich das alles auch schon hinter mir, ich wei echt nicht wie ich mir diesen ganzen Anatomiekram mal merken konnte *grummel*
Naja, dafr laufen die anderen Sachen halbwegs ordentlich und seid heute hab ich sogar ne noch grere Motivation frs nchste Semester, da darf ich nmlich dann die Vorkliniker in EKM und BFE unterrichten ;)

Ach ja wir bekommen unseren mndlichen Termin zusammen mit der schriftlichen Ladung zugeschickt, die Prferkombi hngt aber erst ca zwei Wochen vor der jeweiligen Prfung aus.

Euch allen noch viel Erfolg beim Lernen  :Smilie:

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Vielen Dank fr die Glckwnsche.
Ich freue ich mich fast auf's Schriftliche.
Mndliche Prfungen mag ich dagegen berhaupt nicht. 
Mir ist das vielfach alles zu schwammig, zu subjektiv.

----------


## charmingbaer

Bh, bin gerade voll demotiviert. Habe gestern Abend in Physio F13 im Prfungsmodus nur 70% geholt. Ja, reicht zum bestehen, aber bin trotzdem nicht zufrieden. Hatte das ganze Semester lang Physio bis zum Abwinken und jetzt habe ich absolut keine Zeit mehr, Physio zu lernen oder zu wiederholen.
BC wird wahrscheinlich noch schlechter werden, aber dafr sind erst nchste Woche 3 Tage angesetzt. Die Zeit rennt echt total davon und mehr, als einmal kurz die Sachen zu lesen, schaffe ich irgendwie nicht. Wenns gut luft, reichts frs schriftliche, aber wie ich mndlch packen soll, ist mir echt ein Rtsel.

Soo, sorry frs Auskotzen  :bhh:

----------


## yoomii94

@charmingbaer willkommen im Klub  :Frown:  ich fand das examen auch schei** bei mir ist die luft so was von raus gerade

----------


## davo

Nicht aufgeben! Vielleicht war F13 einfach besonders schwer. Kommt ja vor manchmal. Das Wichtigste ist: Nie den Glauben aufgeben, und sich nicht verunsichern lassen. Einfach stur weiter lernen, dann wird es hchstwahrscheinlich auch klappen  :hmmm...: 

Ich hab mir heute frh meine Ladung abgeholt. Vorsitz hat ein Biochemiker der Immunologe ist, aber sehr umgnglich sein soll. Wirkt auch sehr sympathisch. Den Anatomen kenn ich aus der Neuroanatomie-Vorlesung, ist sehr sympathisch. Die Physiologin hatte ich im Physio-Praktikum, die ist ebenfalls sehr angenehm. Kann mich also nicht beschweren. Am 3. September ist es soweit. Vielleicht ein etwas frher Termin, aber andererseits ist es vielleicht besser so. Vielleicht ist zwei Wochen Hardcore-Vorbereitung im Endeffekt eh effektiver als vier Wochen so halb/halb.

Also eeeigentlich muss ich jetzt nur noch weiter lernen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Boah, Embryo ist irgendwie mhsam -.- ich bin auch mal gespannt auf das erste Anatomie-Kreuzen heute, das wird sicher auch ziemlich schlecht. 

Charmingbaer, vllt warst du auch einfach nicht so konzentriert und hast deshalb so abgeschnitten. Ich hab den Eindruck dass die Konzentration und die Tagesform sehr viel Einfluss auf das Ergebnis haben. Beim Physikum selber sind wir dann viel konzentrierter und liefern alles ab, was wir knnen  :Grinnnss!: 

Davo, deine Prferkombi klingt doch ganz nett! Und Anfang September ist immer noch besser als Ende September einer der letzten zu sein.

----------


## davo

Ja, Tagesform und Konzentration machen finde ich einen riesigen Unterschied. Merk ich immer wieder. Vor allem darf man sich, wenn man ein paar Fragen nicht wusste, nie dazu verleiten lassen, dann schneller und unkonzentrierter weiterzumachen, sondern muss dann erst mal eine kurze Pause machen, tief durchatmen, besonders sorgfltig arbeiten... das hilft zumindest bei mir sehr  :Grinnnss!:  Beim Physikum selbst kann man da sicher nochmal ein paar Prozentpunkte mehr rausholen.

Heute frh war es so herrlich: Wir sind zum BC-Institut gegangen um zu sehen, ob schon ein Zettel aushngt fr die Vorbesprechung, war aber nicht der Fall, dann ist die Sekretrin vom Studentensekretariat mit uns zum Bro des Profs gegangen "Du, da sind ein paar Studenten...", wir haben gefragt, wann er die Vorbesprechung machen will, und er, "Ja wenn Sie wollen jetzt gleich..." Genau dieser "Dorf-Uni-Charme" ist es, warum ich Gieen so liebe!!!  :Love:  Die allermeisten Leute hier sind einfach wahnsinnig nett, hilfsbereit und unkompliziert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

So,hab meine Prfer,keine unangenehmen Leute.Fair,streng,aber nett  :Grinnnss!: . 5 Wochen Zeit zum Lernen.

----------


## Kiddo

Das liest sich doch gut. Das freut mich fr dich.

----------


## romunken

Krass, dass Ihr jetzt schon die Prferkombi erfahrt. Das LPA Dresden schickt so 14 Tage vorm jeweiligen mndliche-Termin die genaue Prferkombi. So hat jeder 14 Tage Zeit die Altprotokolle durchzugehen.

Nur den Mndliche-Termin selbst erhalten wir wohl schon mit der Ladung zur Schriftlichen, die wohl aber auch erst zweite Augustwoche zu uns kommt..

Wenigstens hat man solange weniger das Gefhl, dass es bald ernst wird. (zumindest ein bichen..)  :hmmm...:

----------


## yoomii94

davo ich beneide dich :P der 3.9 wre mein Traumtermin *-* na ja wenigstens hast du auch nette Prfer. das wird schon toi toi toi

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Heute mal mein erstes Physikum komplett gekreuzt. Frhjahr 2010.
61%.
Reicht.  :Big Grin:

----------


## charmingbaer

yeah  :bhh: 
Habe heute auch mal wieder so ein 50 Fragen-Probephysikum gemacht und hatte 70%. Damit bin ich mehr als zufrieden, vor allem, da ich  viele Sachen noch gar nicht wiederholt habe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

Hrt sich gut an.Viel Erfolg beim Lernen

----------


## charmingbaer

Freut mich, dass du gute Prfer abbekommen hast! Das nimmt ja schon mal etwas Angst.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Freut mich, dass du gute Prfer abbekommen hast! Das nimmt ja schon mal etwas Angst.


Davor hatte ich echt etwas Panik.Ich hallte allen die Daumen das ihr genausoviel Glck habt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

Ich drcke Dir ganz fest die Daumen! Lass Dich jetzt nicht verrckt machen,  Du packst das  :Top:

----------


## davo

Hab mich jetzt mal etwas nher informiert ber meine Prfer. Der Biochemiker steht ganz besonders auf "groe Verstndnisfragen". Vielleicht wre da ein Fallbuch Biochemie ganz praktisch. Das von Thieme sieht echt nicht schlecht aus. Und er steht auf Gentechnik und aktuelle Forschung - da knnte vielleicht "Biochemie und molekulare Biologie: Das Beste aus BIO_spektrum_" ganz hilfreich sein. Mal sehn. Aber zuerst sollte ich mal versuchen, mich wieder auf den schriftlichen Teil zu konzentrieren  :Grinnnss!:  Freu mich schon auf meinen freien Tag morgen.

Ich wnsch euch noch einen schnen und erfolgreichen Tag!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Anatomie ist gar nicht sooo schlecht wieich es erwartet htte. Ich hab nur gar keine Ahnung wie ich mir diesen Extremitten-Kleinsch.eiss nochmal rein prgeln soll. Das war ja beim ersten Mal schon schlimm genug...

----------


## davo

Das freut mich zu hren! Ich war da am Anfang echt ziemlich mies  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Bin nun auch nochmal bei den Extremitten angelangt, ehe ich nchste Woche Physio wiederhole. Danach nochmal einen schnellen Ritt durch die BC und rum ist der schriftliche Part. Meine grte Sorge ist, dass ich mich nun, mit dem Wissen um die Prferkonstellation, belst verzettele und mich in Details verliere und das Verstndnis fr das groe Ganze nicht da ist.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Bin nun auch nochmal bei den Extremitten angelangt, ehe ich nchste Woche Physio wiederhole. Danach nochmal einen schnellen Ritt durch die BC und rum ist der schriftliche Part. Meine grte Sorge ist, dass ich mich nun, mit dem Wissen um die Prferkonstellation, belst verzettele und mich in Details verliere und das Verstndnis fr das groe Ganze nicht da ist.


Wird schon. Wir kriegen das hin  :hmmm...:

----------


## davo

Wird schon klappen!  :Top: 

Mir ist JETZT gerade zum ersten Mal so richtig bewusst geworden, wie bald "es" schon ist. Heftig  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

So. Ich habe fertig. Heute 180 Fragen gekreuzt (um das was ich Mi und Do vormittag verabsumt habe nachzuholen) plus Physio zu Ende gebracht plus Chemie wiederholt. Jetzt bin ich komplett k.o. und freu mich nur noch auf meinen freien Tag morgen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## romunken

Guten Morgen allerseits!
Und ich will nur mal loswerden, dass es echt irgendwie gut tut, hier mitzulesen & auch mal zu schreiben. Hier schreibt auch mal jemand, wenns grad nich so gut geht und dann kann man zum einen aufbauen, aber fhlt sich auch nich mehr ganz so blde, wenn man dann selbst so nen Tag hat. 
Also danke frs Dabeisein-Lassen!

Meinereiner qult sich nun den fnften Tag mit Biochemie.. wobei ich erstmal ML 3 fertig bekommen muss. Hab fr jedes Heft lnger gebraucht als nen Tag. Bin da soooo langsam.

Erfolgreichen Tag gewnscht  - oder einen genuvollen freien Tag!

----------


## yoomii94

ach romunken dann ist es halt so :P ich fand zum Beispiel ein paar Physio medilearns vieeeel zu viel fr einen Tag (bei mir z.B neurophysio)

wir haben ja auch noch ein bissl zeit  :Big Grin:  das wird schon

----------


## davo

Physio F14 ist so richtig scheie  :kotzen:  Mindestens doppelt so viele Mist-Fragen wie sonst... und nur 71%  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## anni94

> Physio F14 ist so richtig scheie  Mindestens doppelt so viele Mist-Fragen wie sonst... und nur 71%


Pssssssht, sag das nicht :'( ich hab jetzt schon Angst vor den nchsten zwei Wochen. Will jetzt die letzten 
4 Examina kreuzen, nachdem ich die bislang immer ausgelassen habe. Und meine groe Angst ist zu bemerken das auf einmal gaaanz andere Sachen gefragt werden.
Am Dienstag und Mittwoch fngts an mit F15 weil unsere Fachschaft ber Elsevier ein "Probephysikum" mit Heften organisiert hat. Ich bin mal gespannt.

Und wir haben noch nicht mal unsere Einladungen frs Physikum. Da bin ich eh schon ganz hibbelig...

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab auch noch keine Ladung. 
Auf die neusten drei Examina bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Die werde ich aber erst bernchste Woche kreuzen.

----------


## davo

Bin schon wieder ruhig  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hab eigentlich erst ganz am Schluss vor, die letzten beiden Examina zu kreuzen (whrend des normalen Lernens mache ich alles bis inklusive F14) - meint ihr ist das zu spt?!  :Hh?: 

Achso, bernchste. Nur die Ruhe davo, alles wird gut  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Keine Ahnung, ich halte mich einfach stumpf an den Lernplan. Und da ich Ende nchster Woche mit dem eigentlichen lernen durch sein werde, nutze ich die letzte Woche um zu kreuzen, die Examina zu analysieren und Lcken zu schlieen. 
Ich bin eh mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.

----------


## anni94

Ich lasse dazwischen immer ein, zwei Tage Pause Um das zu wiederholen was wirklich grottenschlecht war und alles andere auch nochmal durchzugehen. Also bin ich jetzt die zwei Wochen beschftigt  :Big Grin:  
Mach dir keinen Stress!

----------


## anni94

- wollte keine zwei Beitrge abschicken  :Frown:  -

----------


## yoomii94

ich hab bis jetzt auch alles ab F14 ausgelassen. und bin echt gespannt... ich befrchte dass ich die examina nur gut kreuze weil ich die fragen schon mal gekreuzt hab  :Frown:  ;(

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Das befrchte ich auch die ganze zeit, aber das wird sich ja dann zeigen. Solange es am Ende zum bestehen reicht...  :Grinnnss!: 

Uff, ich finde es gerade unfassbar anstrengend mich wieder mit Muskeln und Leitungsbahnen zu beschftigen. Heute ist es zwar nur Kopf und Hals, aber auf die Extremitten morgen  (und bermorgen, das schaffe ich nie im Leben an einem tag) freue ich mich gar nicht.

----------


## davo

Ich habe die fortgeschrittene Version dieser Angst: Vielleicht bin ich nur deshalb so gut, weil Endspurt so sehr auf die Altfragen zugeschnitten ist  :Grinnnss!:  Sprich F15 wird der erste und einzige realistische Test werden  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber jetzt gerade habe ich ein _enormes_ Gefhl der Erleichterung versprt: Hab gerade Biochemie F11 gekreuzt, und die letzten 3,5 Wochen NIE Biochemie angesehen... 75%! Nachdem ich bei den ersten vier Fragen absolut keine Ahnung hatte, hatte ich echt Angst, dass das in einem Desaster enden knnte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Und heute schon wieder 33 Grad - oh Gott. Muss ich wieder alles abdunkeln und in meiner Einsiedlerklause sitzen  :dagegen:

----------


## yoomii94

hahaha ach leute wir drehen alle durch :P :P die Spannung steigt  :Big Grin:  andere chillen im Freibad und wir gucken uns Muskel an !! aber das Ende naht

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Und heute schon wieder 33 Grad - oh Gott. Muss ich wieder alles abdunkeln und in meiner Einsiedlerklause sitzen


Ich sitze im Khlschrank  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber ich kann die bib langsam echt nicht mehr sehen... die letzten 12 Monate fast durchgehend frh morgens aufgestanden und den ganzen tag in der bib gewesen, so langsam aber sicher reicht es mir wirklich. Heute abend wird endlich der Post-Physikums-Urlaub gebucht!

----------


## LaTraviata

gerade Tag 2 H 14 gekreuzt und bin verhalten optimistisch gestimmt (muss man ja immer im Gesamten dann mit Tag 1 sehen). Nun flacke ich mich mit Hund in den Garten und lese Physio... Juhuuu. Euch allen eine GUTE Woche! Irgendwie werden wir das Pferdchen schon nach Hause schaukeln  :hmmm...:

----------


## charmingbaer

Fhlt sich irgendwie schon wie Endspurt an, obwohl ich immer noch nicht mit allem einmal durch bin.
Heute bis Mittwoch steht BC-Wiederholung auf dem Programm, das luft bisher ganz gut. Donnerstag und Freitag dann Psycho-Repetitorium von unseren Psychologen, was laut lteren Semestern wirklich sehr gut sein soll. Hoffe darauf, bisher hab ich Psycho nicht angerhrt  :hmmm...: .
Nchste Woche verkrmel ich mich vielleicht zu meiner Patentante, wo ich dann tagsber meine absolute Ruhe und Einde habe.

----------


## LaTraviata

Einde kann ich wmstens empfehlen. Habe mich auch ins Landidyll verkrmelt  :Top:

----------


## Jemine

Leute, ihr schafft das!  :Top:

----------


## Matzexc1

Bin wieder in meiner Bude.Ab morgen geht es mit der Lerngruppe los.Muss also noch was vorbereiten,dafr sperr ich aber den ganzen Ablenkungskram.

Viel Erfolg uns allen.

----------


## davo

Endlich fertig fr heute  :Jump:  Histo zu wiederholen ist schon etwas zeitintensiver als bei vielen anderen Fchern  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Bin wieder in meiner Bude.Ab morgen geht es mit der Lerngruppe los.Muss also noch was vorbereiten,dafr sperr ich aber den ganzen Ablenkungskram.
> 
> Viel Erfolg uns allen.


ich drck dir fest die Daumen fr deine mndliche Prfung. Wann hast du diese?

----------


## Matzexc1

Danke  :Grinnnss!:  


Am 7.9 ab 13.30. 

Thema heute Histo und Embryo,mal schauen wie das klappt

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Och, das klingt doch nach einem guten Termin! Da hast du ja jetzt auch nochmal Zeit um zu wiederholen und Themen zu vertiefen und das mndliche vortragen zu ben. Das wird schon  :Top: 
Aus diesem Physikums-Thread wird niemand zurck gelassen!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Doppelt hlt besser

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Danke  
> 
> 
> Am 7.9 ab 13.30. 
> 
> Thema heute Histo und Embryo,mal schauen wie das klappt


 hrt sich gut an! Die Prfer scheinen auch ok zu sein, das muss einfach klappen.

----------


## LaTraviata

> Aus diesem Physikums-Thread wird niemand zurck gelassen!


Sehr gute Einstellung! Ich hoffe es so sehr... Fr uns alle! Fakt ist, noch einmal will ich das definitiv nicht machen.

----------


## ][truba][

Ich erinnere mich so gut an "meinen Sommer" 2012. Es war wirklich eine sehr harte Zeit. Gespickt mit viel Sonne, die ich vom Bibliotheksfenster aus sehen konnte, Selbstzweifeln und beinahe Nervenzusammenbrchen, die nur haarscharf an mir vorber gezogen sind. 

Daher wei ich, was ihr durchmacht. Ich drcke jedem von Euch die Daumen fr eine erfolgreiche Prfung. Macht einfach jeden Tag weiter, auch wenn es schwer fllt und es wird sich am Ende lohnen. Ich wrde Euch auch gerne Motivation rber schicken aber das bisschen, was ich mir erhalten habe (leider viel viel zu wenig), muss ich mir selbst aufsparen.

Daher gibt es nur gedrckte Daumen und an die Verweifelten ein  :Knuddel: . Ihr schafft das!

----------


## charmingbaer

Vielen Dank,  lieb von dir! 
Ich habe heute einen sehr motivationslosen Tag. Liege mit der BC zusammen auf der Couch und dmpel so vor mich hin.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Kann Truba nur zustimmen,
das Physikum war zumindest fr mich das schlimmste Examen im Studium, selbst das Hammerexamen kam dem nicht ansatzweise nahe.
Drcke euch allen die Daumen, dass ihr durchhaltet und viel viel Motivation! Danach ist es rum und ihr solltet euch selber mit was schnem wie zB Urlaub belohnen.

----------


## yoomii94

oh je wenn ich das schon hre  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  aber na ja was solls  :Frown:  hab mir den Endspurt ehrlich gesagt schlimmer vorgestellt :O aber vllt kommt das noch

----------


## romunken

Lieben Dank truba & erdbeertrtchen! 

Bei mir wechselt die Stimmung zwischen "es soll endlich losgehen" und "ahhhh!, das und das hab ich schon wieder vergessen, es ist nicht mehr genug Zeit!".

----------


## LaTraviata

Danke nach HGW und ins Erdbeerfeld  :hmmm...: !

----------


## davo

Also ich bin bis jetzt auch noch nicht gestresst. Ich finds deutlich entspannter als das Semester selbst  :Grinnnss!:  Wobei meine Vorbereitung im weitesten Sinne bereits im Februar angefangen hat, insofern vielleicht nicht berraschend.

Mir ist jetzt schon mehrmals aufgefallen, dass es extrem hilfreich ist, am Vormittag rauszugehen und mit Leuten zu reden. Da bring ich dann am Nachmittag und Abend in weniger Zeit mehr weiter als wenn ich mich nur zuhause einbunkere, und bin deutlich besser drauf. Nervs werde ich glaub ich v.a. vor dem mndlichen Termin - denn das ist ja doch nochmal um einiges herausfordernder als der schriftliche Teil.

Hatte heute die erste Vorbesprechung - in Biochemie. Mein gutes Bild vom Prfer hat sich weiter verfestigt.

----------


## Matzexc1

1.Tag:Embryo und Histo Lerngruppe hat ganz gut funktioniert,am Donnerstag machen wir Histo und Embryo fertig und dann Physio  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Ich frage mich mittlerweile immer mehr wieviel das Kreuzen im Bezug auf den eigentlichen Physikumserfolg bringt. :/
Ich lerne noch die kleinen Fcher und kreuze pro Tag ein Physikum, 3 Stck bis jetzt alle gerade mal im 60 %-Bereich...

----------


## charmingbaer

Hm, hast du denn vorher beim Lernen auch einzelne Fcher gekreuzt oder noch gar nicht? Und wenn ja, wie ist es da gelaufen?

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Ja, habe ich. Da war ich dann bei 70-80%.

----------


## charmingbaer

Das ist dann natrlich rgerlich.  Kreuzt du denn das ganze Physikum so hintereinander weg? Bei so vielen Fragen lsst ja auch die Konzentration irgendwann nach.  Ich merke das bei mir selber auch total,  dass ich irgendwann bei langen Fragen gar keine Lust mehr habe die zu lesen und dann dazu geneigt bin, ganz schnell irgendwas anzukreuzen ohne gro drber nachzudenken.  
Ich hoffe, ich werde Zeit haben,  zwischendurch Pausen zu machen. 
Bei examen online kannst du ja in der Statistik sehen,  welche Themen besonders schlecht sind, die kannst du jannochmal gezielt wiederholen. 

Das wird schon noch, 2 Wochen sind noch Zeit und auch 60% sind bestanden  :Grinnnss!:  . Du packst das auf jeden Fall !

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich hab gerade meine Ladung bekommen!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Bei uns sind sie anscheinend auch da  :Grinnnss!:  dann kann ich meine hoffentlich morgen bei der Post abholen, zumindest wenn alles geklappt hat  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yoomii94

ich hab meine heute auch schon bekommen  :Frown:  es wird ernst :P

----------


## davo

In 14 Tagen und 1 Stunde ist der schriftliche Teil schon vorbei  :Grinnnss!:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Heute und morgen noch Vollgas, dann Freitag frei... da hol ich mir dann fr die mndliche Prfung die ganzen dicken Bcher aus der Bib  :Grinnnss!:  Inklusive dem Benninghoff... der ist schon einfach genial. Die perfekte Verschrnkung von Makro, Embryo, Histo und den Grundlagen von Physio und Biochemie. Dagegen sind sogar die dicken Anatomie-Lehrbcher (ich hab jetzt einen gebrauchten Schiebler/Korf um €10, nachdem ich meine Duale Reihe damals verkauft hatte) echt schwach.

----------


## yoomii94

geil *-* ich meinte gerade schon zu ner Freundin. In 2 Wochen blicken wir hoffentlich auf die letzten Wochen zurck und knnen drber lachen wie schrecklich die waren

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

> Bei examen online kannst du ja in der Statistik sehen,  welche Themen besonders schlecht sind, die kannst du jannochmal gezielt wiederholen.


Danke, das ist eine gute Idee. Da habe ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht.

----------


## Bonnerin

Meine Ladung ist auch angekommen. Irgendwie macht mich das aber nicht wirklich glcklich. Man hofft ja doch, dass in der Brokratie was schiefgelaufen ist und man nicht zugelassen werden kann...

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Das hast du ja nicht wirklich gehofft. Dann msstest du den Stress noch ein halbes jahr vor die herschieben und dann den ganzen Driss nochmal machen. Das stelle ich mir auch ziemlich schlimm vor. 


Ich bin beeindruckt von meinem Gehirn, dass echt noch ziemlich viele Muskeln auswendig kann. Htte ich nicht gedacht. Nur der Fu geht irgendwie gar nicht.

----------


## Bonnerin

Also momentan hoffe ich, dass ich als Kompensation fr den Fehler in meiner Ladung sofort die 3 im schriftlichen Physikum erhalte ohne angetreten zu sein  :bhh: 
Aber nochmal ein halbes Jahr wr schon tzend, da hast du Recht

Ich denke, wir haben halt richtig gut gelernt im 3. Und du darfst nicht vergessen, was Du fr nen geisteskranken Tischdozenten hattest, AA!

----------


## charmingbaer

Was war denn bei dir fr ein Fehler? 
Heute Vormittag ging gar nichts mehr,  als der Brief kam. Da musste ich erstmal mit meiner Lieblings-Unifreundin Kaffee trinken gehen,  die nicht nur im gleichen Raum mit mir schreibt,  sondern auch direkt die nchste Sitzplatznummer hat!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bonnerin

Bei mir ging auch nichts mehr. Hab schon vormittags die Bib verlassen um sehnschtig auf die Deutsche Post zu warten ^^
Eine gute Freundin sitzt auch nur ganz knapp neben mir  :Grinnnss!:  aber keine Ahnung, wie die die Nummern verteilt haben

Mein Problem (und da bin ich nicht die einzige) ist folgendes: Es gibt 2 Orte, an denen geschrieben wird, ich sag mal A und B dazu. Und meine Ladung sieht wie folgt aus:

Name von Ort A
Adresse von Ort B
PLZ von Ort B
Raum von Ort A

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass da was nicht stimmen kann XD

----------


## Bonnerin

Nein, das sollte kein Doppelpost werden

----------


## anni94

Ich hab immer noch keine Ladung. Mh  :Frown:  Ich bin so ungeduldig.
Wenigstens lief das erste Probephysikum zufriedenstellend. Auch wenn das die Wiederholerei nicht besser macht ...

----------


## ][truba][

> Bei mir ging auch nichts mehr. Hab schon vormittags die Bib verlassen um sehnschtig auf die Deutsche Post zu warten ^^
> Eine gute Freundin sitzt auch nur ganz knapp neben mir  aber keine Ahnung, wie die die Nummern verteilt haben
> 
> Mein Problem (und da bin ich nicht die einzige) ist folgendes: Es gibt 2 Orte, an denen geschrieben wird, ich sag mal A und B dazu. Und meine Ladung sieht wie folgt aus:
> 
> Name von Ort A
> Adresse von Ort B
> PLZ von Ort B
> Raum von Ort A
> ...


Wenn es so eindeutig falsch ist, wrd ich anrufen und nachfragen.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab zumindest nen gelben Zettel im Briefkasten und kann meine Ladung morgen bei der Post abholen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bonnerin

@ truba: Ich hab ne Mail hin geschickt, weil die Post recht spt kam. Im Zweifelsfall rufe ich morgen an  :Grinnnss!: 

@ AA: Super! Ich hoffe, dass es bei dir eindeutiger ist als bei L., L. und mir ^^

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Kann mir vorstellen, dass das bei allen so ist. Gibt laut L. Neue Briefe fr alle wo es falsch ist.

----------


## Bonnerin

Wie gesagt, hab ich jetzt ja schon von 2 weiteren mitbekommen, aber bei anderen scheints okay zu sein. Tippe drauf, dass der Ort der richtige ist (wegen der Platznummer), die aber die Adresse nicht richtig haben. Wrde erklren, warum manche keine Probleme hatten (nmlich anscheinend die, bei denen das Brckenforum angegeben ist).  :Grinnnss!:  Sag Bescheid, wenn du morgen die Ladung hast!

Vllt mag das LPA Dsseldorf Siegburg einfach nicht  :bhh:

----------


## davo

Puh, ich bin froh, dass auf meiner Ladung keine Fehler sind... hab auch schon ca. fnf Mal Name, Adresse, Ort, Tag und Uhrzeit berprft  :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss: 

Ich glaub es ist offiziell, Biochemie ist echt einfacher als Anatomie... htte man mir vor einem halben Jahr gesagt, dass ich das je sagen wrde, htte ich nur gelacht  :Grinnnss!: 

Was ich persnlich ziemlich heftig finde: Ich hab nur noch FNF Lerntage eingeplant. Krank  :Woow:

----------


## Matzexc1

Der Tag war fr die Katz.Letzte Nacht bis um 3 wach gewesen.Geschlafen bis 10 Konzentration 0. Zeit bis Prfung 32 Tage

Diese Zahlen sind zum Davonlaufen. Kennt jemand eine Mglichkeit einem Computer eine Zeitschaltuhr zu verpassen?


@davo: mach soviel du kannst. Du packst das.

----------


## ][truba][

Zum runter oder hoch fahren?

http://www.pcwelt.de/tipps/Was-Windo...n-4030861.html

----------


## Matzexc1

Runterfahren,herzlichen Dank.Damit wre die grte Zeitwverschwendung abgedreht

----------


## lio

> Vllt mag das LPA Dsseldorf Siegburg einfach nicht


Oh, da hab ich auch geschrieben - war super (klimatisiert, groe Tische, hell und ruhig).
Ist das so ein grober Fehler bei der Adresse? Ich hab damals gar nicht auf die Strae geachtet, sondern nur die Halle gegoogelt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Es steht die Adresse vom Brckenforum drauf  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bonnerin

@ lio: Das hrt sich ja gut an! Fand es von den Bildern her auch recht ansprechend (soweit das geht  :hmmm...: ) Vor allem kann man dann guten Gewissens fr Freizeitaktivitten das Brckenforum betreten ohne Symptome einer PTBS zu entwickeln ^^

AA hats schon gesagt - Rhein-Sieg-Halle (Saal), aber Adresse des anderen Prfungsorts.

@ AA: I-wie hab ich das Gefhl, dass es bei dir wie bei M. wird. Brckenforum und keine Probleme  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Das kann ich dir morgen abend sagen. Bin auch schon gespannt!

----------


## altalena

Hab auch in Siegburg geschrieben. P und Examen. Is ganz nett dort  :hmmm...:

----------


## Bonnerin

Wie habt ihr das eigentlich mit dem Mitbringverbot fr Handys gemacht? Konnte man die irgendwo einschlieen/abgeben? Und konnte man die persnliche Nahrungsration einfach so mit in den Prfungssaal schleppen?

Aber ich sag mal so: Die Statistik beruhigt mich, wenn ihr beide da bestanden habt  :Big Grin:

----------


## davo

79% auf Biochemie H12... obwohl ich einige wirklich dumme Fehler gemacht hab. So langsam wird es  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lio

> Wie habt ihr das eigentlich mit dem Mitbringverbot fr Handys gemacht? Konnte man die irgendwo einschlieen/abgeben? Und konnte man die persnliche Nahrungsration einfach so mit in den Prfungssaal schleppen?


Ich hab mein Handy tatschlich zu Hause gelassen, kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern, dass meine Kommilitonen ihre Handys abgegeben htten.
Ja, kann man. Wir durften unsere Taschen nach der Ausweis/Ladungskontrolle mit in den Saal nehmen, haben dann alles ausgepackt (auf dem Doppeltisch ist ausreichend Platz) und die Tasche am Rand abgestellt. Schliefcher oder Garderobe gabs vor drei Jahren zumindest nicht.

----------


## Kandra

Bei uns sind die Handys einfach im Rucksack geblieben und die wurden hinter einer Trennwand deponiert. War ganz entspannt.

----------


## nie

Wir haben unsere Handys damals an der Gedarobe mit Jacken, Taschen etc. abgegeben. Manche Jungs hatten ihres in der Hosentasche und haben es dann vorn bei der Aufsicht abgegeben. 
Essen, Trinken etc. durfte man mit zum Tisch nehmen. 

Ich hatte letzten Endes auch die Hlle mit der Ladung offen auf dem Tisch liegen. Da htte ich Romane draufschreiben knnen und keinem wrs aufgefallen.

----------


## Laura12

Ach Menno, ich hab immer noch keine Ladung, ganz viele haben ihre Ladung heute hier bekommen und mich musste der nette Postbote leider vertrsten  :Frown:  Ich will endlich auch wissen wo ich schreibe und wann ich meine mndliche habe...

----------


## Bonnerin

@ lio, kandra und nie: Danke euch!  :Grinnnss!: 

Bei mir kam soeben die korrigierte Ladung an. Wie erwartet schreibe ich in Siegburg. Bin dann mal gespannt, wann die Ladung zur mndlichen so eintrudeln wird.

@ Laura12: Je nach Sortierstation kann die Ladung dann ja morgen bei dir ankommen!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Hach, ich hab auch meine Ladung  :love:  bin ich froh dass alles geklappt hat!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

Jetzt ist es offiziell, oh je  :Big Grin:

----------


## davo

Ich freu mich fr euch! So langsam wird es ernst  :hmmm...: 

Ich hab leider echt keinen Plan, wie ich mich in Anatomie nennenswert verbessern soll. Ich befrchte, dass mich Anatomie die Note Gut kosten wird  ::-oopss: 

Die guten Nachrichten: morgen lernfrei  :Top:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich rechne auch fest damit, dass ich knapp an ner zwei vorbei rutschen werde. Aber was solls, das wichtigste ist das es im Herbst in die Klinik geht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Das ist wohl wahr  :Grinnnss!:  Aber rein psychologisch fnde ich 75% deutlich angenehmer als 79,7% - da wrde ich mir dann glaub ich schon sagen, verdammt, vielleicht httest du die letzten Wochen etwas weniger Zeit verschwenden und etwas intensiver lernen sollen  :Grinnnss!:  Aber es stimmt schon, das wirklich Wichtige ist natrlich, dass es im Oktober weitergeht. Hab mir natrlich schon den Stundenplan frs 1. klinische Semester angesehn... macht Lust auf mehr. Bis auf Hygiene, Mikrobiologie, Virologie  :was ist das...?:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Lustig, ich hatte auch schon die Vorstellung mit 79% raus zu kommen  :Grinnnss!:  gibt aber wirklich schlimmeres.

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich kreuze so krass tagesformabhngig, dass ich mit jedem Ergebnis ber 60% zufrieden mein Mundwerk halten werde :-oops

Und ja, auch hier ist und bleibt Anatomie die haarige Kleingeldprostituierte. berhaupt sollte man mal ein Buch darber schreiben, ber Stimmungsschwankungen zwischen "null Bock mehr" und "Morbus Analrakete".  :Grinnnss!:  Bin ich frog, wenn's in drei Wochen rum ist! Wirklich...

----------


## davo

Ich werd dann einfach am Schluss alle falsch gekreuzten Fragen, sowie die Anatomie-Bilderfragen, bis zum Umfallen kreuzen. Vielleicht bringt mir ja grad das dann die entscheidenden paar Punkte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

Bin damals mit 66.6% rausgekommen.

Beim Kreuzen war es sont 60-62%. Wichtig ist auch Psycho vor dem 2.Tag nochmal anschauen. Ihr schafft das  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

> Ich kreuze so krass tagesformabhngig, dass ich mit jedem Ergebnis ber 60% zufrieden mein Mundwerk halten werde :-oops


Genau so sieht's bei mir aus..
Ich habe mir bei Examen online angeguckt, was noch nicht so klappt und werde mir das nchste Woche, nach den kleinen Fchern (Psycho, Bio, Chemie) von dieser Woche nochmal angucken.




> Bin damals mit 66.6% rausgekommen.


Bestes Ergebnis.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Heute ist der Tag des letzten Medi Learn Heftes  :Grinnnss!:  Mensch, bin ich froh  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Das freut mich  :Top:  Wie wirst du den "zustzlichen" Tag nutzen?

Ich hab heut frei (passend zu vorhergesagten 38C in Gieen  :Grinnnss!: ), dann noch vier Tage Biochemie vor mir, allerdings eher die entspannenden Themen (Organstoffwechsel, Blut und Immunsystem, Zell- und Molekularbiologie).

Allen die heute lernen wnsche ich viel Erfolg!  :Top:

----------


## anni94

Ich dreh hier am Rad und warte auf den Postboten. Und so wie ich den kenne wird der nicht vor dem Mittagessen auftauchen ...

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich muss morgen noch ein anatomie-Examen kreuzen und werd dann nochmal komplett die Topographie-Lcken zumindest versuchen zu schlieen. Also werde ich vermutlich den Dermatomen-Tanz tanzen und mir alle sensiblen Hautste auf den Unterschenkel malen...

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich hab mich gestern mit >herz-kreislauf und muskel beschftigt.Jetzt kurze Wiederholung und dann Histo und Extremitten.

Morgen gibt es dann einen Tag Molbio in der Lerngruppe unser Prfer steht drauf  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laura12

Juhuu, heute kam endlich auch mal meine Ladung, am 11.09 ist hoffentlich die Vorklinik vorbei  :Smilie: 
Oh man, jetzt wird das Ganze so richtig real, ein bisschen Bammel hab ich ja schon. Naja, immerhin bin ich jetzt auch mit dem Lernstoff frs Schriftliche durch und muss nur noch wiederholen ;)

----------


## Matzexc1

Ist bei euch auch so eine Affenhitze? In unserer Bib versagt so langsam die Klimaanlage

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Ist bei euch auch so eine Affenhitze? In unserer Bib versagt so langsam die Klimaanlage


Mich hat gerade beim verlassen der bib fast der (Hitz-)Schlag getroffen ^^

----------


## anni94

Ok. Ich bin jetzt gefhlt die einzige die noch keine Ladung hat. Und beim LPA geht Freitag Nachmittag natrlich niemand ran ... Na, toll.

----------


## davo

Hier hats bisher erst 32 Grad. Wird vielleicht doch nicht so hei heute  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab grad interessehalber die Vorhersagen fr die schriftliche Prfung angesehen. Je nach Website variieren die Angaben von 23-25 Grad bis 31-32 Grad - anscheinend ist die Meteorologie nicht sehr zuverlssig  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

Wettervorhersagen die ber 3 Tage hinausgehen sind wie Kaffeesatzleserei.

Ich wnsche euch das untere. 30Grad wre das letzte

----------


## davo

Ich war noch nie in der Halle wo ich schreibe... mal sehn ob es dort eine Klimaanlage gibt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich schreibe im Marburger Hinterland und muss demnchst mal schauen, wie ich da hin komme  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich schreibe im Marburger Hinterland und muss demnchst mal schauen, wie ich da hin komme


Wo genau?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Mein Prfungsort ist ja anscheinend klimatisiert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bonnerin

Das Thermometer sagt 39,5. An meiner Stirn. Ich hoffe gerade instndig, dass das ein Messfehler ist, aber es fhlt sich nicht danach an...  :Frown:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Na das fehlt ja gerade noch!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## davo

:EEK!:  Gute (und rasche) Besserung...

----------


## Matzexc1

> Das Thermometer sagt 39,5. An meiner Stirn. Ich hoffe gerade instndig, dass das ein Messfehler ist, aber es fhlt sich nicht danach an...


Himmel  :Frown:  :Frown: .Gute Besserung

----------


## LaTraviata

Ohje, gute und schleunigste Besserung!!!

----------


## charmingbaer

Gute Besserung !!!

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Ich hocke gerade bei den Eltern zuhause und fr morgen sind an meinem Studienort 8 Grad mehr als hier angekndigt..
Da komme ich echt erst zum Physikum zurck..

----------


## yoomii94

gute Besserung  :Frown:  hier im Pott ist es Gott seid dank nicht so hei gewesen

----------


## Bonnerin

Vielen Dank Euch allen!
Nach Cola, Grippostad und nem Glas Rotwein hab ich zumindest mal durchgeschlafen. Mit etwas Glck bin ich Montag wieder betriebsbereit...
So doof es auch ist, lieber jetzt als nchstes WE!

Ich wnsche Euch einen erfolgreichen Lerntag!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

24 Stunden Schlaf wirken manchmal wunder! Einfach richtig ausruhen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Oh man, ich hab jetzt ber die letzten 5 Wochen (also 30 mal ~80 Fragen) einen Gesamtschnitt von 81,75%. Jetzt bin ich wirklich gespannt was beim Kreuzen ganzer Examina rauskommt und vor allem was dann bernchste Woche rauskommt. Das wird spannend  :Grinnnss!:   :Woow:   ::-oopss:

----------


## charmingbaer

Gerade habe ich zum ersten Mal einen ganzen Physikumstag gekreuzt, den 2. Tag von F14. Und war sowas von viel besser als gedacht, 86%!!! Bin mal gespannt, ob das Zufall war oder ich es nochmal wiederholen kann. Wobei ich beim ersten Tag mit einem sehr viel schlechteren Ergebnis rechne, sodass sich das dann wieder ausgleichen wird. Trotzdem ein sehr motivierendes Gefhl fr das Wochenende  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

@AA: Ach, das sieht doch eh top aus  :Top:  Im Examen selbst nimmt man sich ja nochmal viel mehr Zeit (so schnell wie ich beim ben kreuze wre ich in 1,5h fertig  :Grinnnss!: ), da wirst du dann auch noch besser sein. Da bin ich mir sicher dass es klappt mit den 80%!

@charmingbaer: Wow, gratuliere!!!  :Top:  Top Leistung!

Ich selbst bin leider auf der anderen Seite der 80%, aber was solls, damit kann ich auch leben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

Im Physikum selbst rechne ich auch mit irgendwas im 70er Bereich und das langt mir dann auch vllig. Aber egal, super start in den Tag heute  :bhh: 

@AA : Sieht doch auch top aus bei dir. Und in den 81% sind ja auch alle Fragen vom Anfang drin, wo du noch nicht so viel gelernt hattest. Jetzt bist du bestimmt noch drber  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

In den 81% sind aber auch Fragen drin, die ich schonmal gekreuzt hab im Verlauf der Vorklinik (v.a. in BC)  :Grinnnss!: 
Von daher bin ich wirklich sehr gespannt auf die drei unbekannten Examina nchste Woche. ich werde dann auch trainieren mir mehr Zeit zu lassen und regelmig Pausen zu machen. Aber das sieht doch fr uns alle sehr gut aus  :Grinnnss!:   :Top:

----------


## davo

Vllig richtig... ich hab vor alle 30 Minuten Pause zu machen, denn das ist so ungefhr die Zeit die ich wirklich top konzentriert bleiben kann. Werd mir dann wirklich am Anfang einen Zeitplan aufschreiben  :Grinnnss!:  Ist vielleicht etwas bertrieben, aber wer wei, vielleicht bringen mir ja grad diese paar Punkte was.

So. Muss jetzt mal weitermachen. Heut schon wieder heier als vorhergesagt. Hessen ist diesen Sommer echt extrem. Ich wnsch euch noch viel Erfolg heute!

----------


## ][truba][

Ich hab mir, bevor ich angefangen hab, alle 20 oder 25 Fragen eine Markierung gemacht. Dann wusste ich, da mach ich mal fr 5 Minuten die Augen zu und fahr mich runter. Hat ganz gut geklappt.

Ich war im Physikum auch von den %en her besser als beim vorherigen Kreuzen (gab es aber bei meinen Freunden auch anders herum). Also, viel Erfolg weiterhin. Ist ja bald geschafft.

----------


## yoomii94

danke truba  :Big Grin:  die paar Tage halten wir jetzt auch noch durch :P :P

ich hab mir ehrlich gesagt von Psycho enttuscht, hatte mir da mehr als 75% erhofft :/ na ja egal
Bin echt gespannt wie das erste Examen am Montag luft  :Woow:

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Ich hab mir, bevor ich angefangen hab, alle 20 oder 25 Fragen eine Markierung gemacht. Dann wusste ich, da mach ich mal fr 5 Minuten die Augen zu und fahr mich runter. Hat ganz gut geklappt.
> 
> Ich war im Physikum auch von den %en her besser als beim vorherigen Kreuzen (gab es aber bei meinen Freunden auch anders herum). Also, viel Erfolg weiterhin. Ist ja bald geschafft.


Ich hab auch ich glaube auch jede...30-40 Fragen als Pause "auf Klo" gegangen. Man musste bei uns noch so ne Treppe runter ins Keller gehen und wieder hoch, da habe ich auch mal ein paar Kniebeugen gemacht, mich gestreckt, Gesicht gewaschen. War hufig, hat aber auf jedem Fall was gebracht.

----------


## davo

Das klingt nach einer ziemlich guten Idee  :Grinnnss!:  Etwas Bewegung tut mir immer gut. Und fr vier Stunden sitzen bin ich sowieso viel zu hyperaktiv  :Grinnnss!: 

Heute wieder ein ziemlicher Marathon... aber alles geschafft. Heute vormittag hab ich, um mein Anatomie-Wissen so halbwegs warm zu halten, erneut Anatomie H10 gekreuzt - 80%. Fr einen zweiten Versuch nicht fantastisch, aber immerhin 25 Prozentpunkte besser als beim ersten Mal - das Wiederholen wirkt also anscheinend doch  :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt hab ich nur noch zwei Lerntage vor mir... dann Mittwoch frei, und dann gehts ans Kreuzen ganzer Physika. Bin schon gespannt!

----------


## romunken

Ja, die Bewegungsidee find ich auch klasse! Und hey davo, Deine Verbesserung bei Ana is ja mal nich von schlechten Eltern!  :Top: 

Ich bin auch schon bissl hibbelig: ab morgen mach ich jeden Tag einen Tag von nem unbekannten Physikum. Los gehts mit H14.

Kommt gut in die Woche - und immer schn Fe khl halten.  :hmmm...:

----------


## anni94

Juhu, nachdem ich jetzt das ganze Wochenende gewartet habe hab ich nun auch meine Ladung (wenn auch noch nicht im Original). Und am 11.9. ist alles vorbeiiii!

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich hab jetzt in genau 4 Wochen und 3,5 Stunden die Mndliche.Komisches Gefhl,allen die Schriftlich machen: Viel Erfolg und Glck  :hmmm...:

----------


## davo

Ich wnsch dir auch weiterhin noch viel Erfolg beim Lernen Matze!

Argh, ich knnt grad echt ausrasten... gestern freier Tag, heute erstmals Biochemie H13 gekreuzt (mit der iPhysikum-App)... die ersten neun Fragen alle richtig, dann kamen unendlich viele "erkenne diese Verbindung"-Fragen und Molekularbiologie-Fragen (wo ich schon wieder alles komplett vergessen hab)... argh  :Mad:  :keule:  :Wand:  Am Ende doch noch vershnliche 71%... aber das mit den 80% wird wohl wirklich nichts  :Gefllt mir nicht!:  Und dann beim Nachlesen der falschen Fragen war natrlich wieder Examen Online bers Uni-VPN extreeemst langsam, stndig Fehlermeldungen usw... da htte ich mir echt einen Boxsack gewnscht  :Grinnnss!: 

Inzwischen gehts mir aber wieder besser  :Grinnnss!:  Werd jetzt etwas im Zulassungsthread mitfiebern bevor es weitergeht mit Biochemie... (Heute passenderweise Molekularbiologie...)

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

H14 Tag1 kam genau das raus, was ich prognostiziert habe ^^ hab leider auch ein paar dumme Fehler gemacht, obwohl ich mir zeit gelassen hab und ber 3 Stunden gebraucht habe. Naja, mal gucken wie tag 2 morgen luft. Jetzt folgt erstmal die Fehleranalyse.

----------


## Matzexc1

Merci.Tief durchatmen. Ich bin mehr als einmal kurz davor gewesen was an die Wand zu werfen.

Ich wei gar nicht wie oft ich auf mein Kissen eingehauen hab.

----------


## yoomii94

Oh war es so schlimm? 
aber Luft schnappen, Augen zu und weiter geht's  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Manchmal. Die pleite beim 2.Versuch war aber noch schlimmer

----------


## Bonnerin

Wir kriegen das schon irgendwie hin, Leute!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich bin so froh, wenn ich wieder den Schreibtisch verlassen kann. Soviel "Brokram" macht mich fertig, ich muss praktisch arbeiten um mich wohl zu fhlen. Und auf einmal kommt der Gedanke, dass Chirurgie vielleicht doch das Beste wre ^^'

Die letzte Woche wird berlebt und dann mglichst schnell die Mndliche und dann...FREI  :Big Grin:

----------


## romunken

Also H14 Tag 1 kam mir anfangs vor wie ein Mathetest.  :bhh:  Wir Leipziger haben heut auch unsere Termine fr die Mndliche bekommen. Mann o mann, jetzt bin ich mal wieder nervs.

Und heut frh vor dem H14 war ich's auch. Ganz schn aufregend hier so langsam!

----------


## Melina93

> Ich hab jetzt in genau 4 Wochen und 3,5 Stunden die Mndliche.Komisches Gefhl,allen die Schriftlich machen: Viel Erfolg und Glck


Matze du schaffst das!  :Big Grin:

----------


## davo

Schn zu sehen, dass du anscheinend wieder fit bist, Bonnerin  :hmmm...: 

Schreibtischkoller hab ich auch so langsam. Kann langsam keine MC-Fragen mehr sehen. Freue mich schon darauf, endlich wieder etwas strker verstndnisorientiert lernen zu knnen, statt mir zu jedem Thema ein Dutzend zufllig ausgewhlter Mini-Details reinhmmern zu mssen.

Ich hab heute echt waaahnsinnig lang gebraucht bis ich anfangen konnte. Bin dann sogar noch eingeschlafen um eins oder so  ::-oopss:  Die Hitze in meiner Wohnung ist heute echt absolut extrem, obwohl ich die ganze Nacht die Balkontr offen hatte und es heute nur "32" Grad hat. (Htte mir nie gedacht, dass ich in diesem Zusammenhang je das Wort "nur" verwenden wrde  :Grinnnss!: ) In Kombination mit der Purinbiosynthese war das echt das Wurst-Ks-Szenario.

Dann hab ich mich besonnen meinen Ventilator wieder einzuschalten, und auf einmal hat es doch wieder so halbwegs funktioniert. Mir fehlt noch etwas Stoff, aber bald sollte ich fertig sein. Am Abend wiederhole ich dann die Geschlechtsorgane und die Leitungsbahnen und Topographie von Bauch und Becken. Morgen der letzte Lerntag, dann Mittwoch frei, und dann Do-So die zwei Altphysika.

So langsam wirds spannend  :hmmm...:

----------


## te@

Erstmal schon mal viel Erfolg euch allen!
Ich lese jetzt schon eine Weile mit und wollte nur mal sagen, was man so liest, wie ihr kreuzt, seid ihr alle schon wirklich gut!!
Ich hatte teilweise echt miserable Ergebnisse - dafr, dass z.B. Anatomie immer "mein Fach war".
Komischerweise kreuze ich aber ein komplettes Examen besser als ein einzelnes Fach (also dann auch in den Teilbereich bin ich besser), wenn das so auch nchste Woche ist, soll es mich nicht stren  :Big Grin: 

Was mich nur total wahnsinnig macht ist, dass ich im Gegensatz zu den meisten meine Prfer frs mndliche noch nicht kenne. 
Man wei jetzt gar nicht so genau wo man nach dem Mittwoch anfangen soll und sieht nur ein Berg voll Details und Unwissenheit vor sich  :Big Grin:  

Und das Wetter....35C drauen, Bib ist nicht besser und in meiner Wohnung mache ich vll die Tage noch eine Sauna auf - verdiene ich halt was neben dem Studium ;)

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Herzlich willkommen,  te@!
Ich kenne meine Prfer (und den Termin) fr die mndliche auch noch nicht, das macht mich ganz kirre  :bhh:

----------


## te@

> Herzlich willkommen,  te@!
> Ich kenne meine Prfer (und den Termin) fr die mndliche auch noch nicht, das macht mich ganz kirre


Schrecklich oder?? 
Wann hast du denn mndliche Prfung. Ich meine echt nett die lange Lernzeit - ich habe wann die Woche vom 21.09. - aber wenn ich trotzdem erst 10 Tage (wie es der Fall ist) meinen Prfer wei, steht man die Zeit davor nur vor einem groen Fragezeichen

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Irgendwann zwischen dem 28.8. und dem 20.9. ^^

----------


## te@

Auch nicht viel besser :/ Aber da mssen wir jetzt durch!

----------


## Matzexc1

Interessanterweise sind wir in Marburg diesmal so wenig das sie 1 Woche Prfungszeit weggestrichen haben. Wir haben 25.8-18.9,da hab ich es noch gut getroffen  :hmmm...: 

Wir schaffen das  :Grinnnss!:  ::-stud:

----------


## hoppel228

@Matzexc: Viel Glck. Bin auch schon gespannt, wie's dir in einem Monat ergehen wird.

----------


## ][truba][

Na super wirds ihm gehen. Wie es einem so geht, mit Physikum!  :Top:

----------


## yoomii94

ich krieg auch erst 10 tage vorher bescheid wen in der mndlichen hab  :Frown:  aber erstmal nchste Woche bestehen und dann mal weiter gucken

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Na der Tag fngt ja toll an, Examen online ist down. Ich knnte kotzen...

----------


## yoomii94

also bei mir geht's schon seit heute morgen ... hab da keine Probleme

----------


## Laura12

Bei mir schmiert Examenonline auch immer wieder ab  :Frown:

----------


## Matzexc1

> @Matzexc: Viel Glck. Bin auch schon gespannt, wie's dir in einem Monat ergehen wird.


Danke sehr

Betrunken,wahrscheinlich  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

H14 Tag 2 lief super  :Top:  Wenn das nchste Woche auch so laufen wrde wie gestern und heute, dann wre ich mehr als zufrieden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Das klingt wirklich ausgezeichnet, herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Top:   :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hatte auch grad ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis: 83% beim erstmaligen Kreuzen von Biochemie F14 - in knapp einer halben Stunde  :Grinnnss!:  Das fnde ich nchste Woche auch durchaus OK  :Grinnnss!:  Wobei ich teilweise wirklich enttuscht war, wie schnell ich manche Sachen schon wieder vergessen hatte. Mein bliches Problem: je mehr ich kann, desto hhere Ansprche an mich stelle ich  :Grinnnss!: 

Heute steht neben dem letzten Biochemie-Lernpaket auch die Physio-Vorbesprechung auf dem Plan... mal sehn wie die so sein wird  :hmmm...:

----------


## Bonnerin

@ davo: Ja, ich bin wieder so weit es geht fit ^^ Danke Euch allen, vielleicht haben die Besserungswnsche geholfen  :Grinnnss!: 

Das Einzige, was ich diese Woche nicht machen werde ist in die Bib gehen, den Temperaturhammer traue ich mir nicht zu.

bermorgen geht es zum ersten und einzigen Mal an die "Ausstellungsleiche". Die verantwortliche Anatomin meinte nur so "Ja, die werden Sie ziemlich hsslich finden. Aber keine Sorge, ihre Prpleichen waren viel schlimmer. Die schnen Leichen gibt es dann im Physikum. Schauen Sie aber genau, mit wem Sie hingehen. Es gab auch schon Leute, die der Meinung waren, man she den Vagus nicht und die ihn dann "freigeprppt" haben."

Nchste Woche um diese Zeit ist es endlich soweit. Ich freue mich zwar nicht, aber ich willl das endlich vom Tisch haben! Hauptsache eben eine Antwort auf meine Mail vom LPA bekommen "Ja, wir schicken neue Bescheide rum." Ach  :Big Grin:

----------


## yoomii94

so heute H14 tag 1 gekreuzt ... ergebniss lsst sich sehen :P wenn das nchste Woche wieder so luft dann ist alles gut

----------


## ][truba][

Wann schreibt ihr? Nchsten Dienstag/Mittwoch?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Wann schreibt ihr? Nchsten Dienstag/Mittwoch?


Exakt!

----------


## LaTraviata

Nachdem mein heutiges Kreuzen erneut in einem Desaster gemndet ist, drucke ich mir nun F15 als Generalprobe aus. Ich bin mittlerweile offensichtlich zu doof, am PC korrekt zu lesen... Hirn ist frmlich zu Brei zerkocht und selbst ein extrahiertes und auf Eis serviertes Affenhirn htte eine bessere Leistung vollbracht, als meiner einer. 

So what.. zu hoffen bleibt, dass es am Ende doch klappen wird. Kann ja nicht sein, dass man zwei Wochen vor der "Vorstellung" pltzlich anfngt Bldsinn zu kreuzen...  :Keks:

----------


## Melina93

Wenn es dann soweit ist, hilft da sicher auch das Adrenalin, dass man konzentriert ist und gut kreuzt. Ist zumindest meine Hoffnung  :Smilie: 
Wie macht ihr das mit der Uhrzeit? Nehmt ihr euch ne Stoppuhr/ Armbanduhr mit und markiert euch die Fragen, die ihr in einer bestimmten Zeit schaffen wollt? Mein ursprnglicher Ansatz war auch kurze Pausen einzubauen, aber der erste Tag wird sicher knapp mit dem Rechnen.

----------


## davo

Ich bin zum Glck recht flott beim Rechnen. Wenn ich mir extra viel Zeit nehme werd ich am 1. Tag vielleicht 2h15 brauchen. Plus dann noch Zeit zum x-maligen Durchdenken und natrlich zum Eintragen der Antworten. Bei Physik brauch ich mit Abstand am lngsten, bei Chemie auch noch relativ lange, bei Physio und Biochemie bin ich ziemlich flott. Die Physik- und die Chemie-Fragen sind ja meines Wissens ganz am Anfang des Aufgabenheftes des 1. Tages. (War zumindest frher so - die Hefte von F15 hab ich mir noch nicht angesehn.) Man knnte sich also relativ leicht ausrechnen, nach welcher Zeit man mit Physik und Chemie fertig sein "muss" um in Summe in der Zeit zu bleiben. So ganz sicher bin ich mir noch nicht, wie ich das dann wirklich mache, aber ich wrd mal sagen ich fnde es sinnvoll die erste Pause dann zu machen wenn man Physik sowie die Hlfte von Chemie erledigt hat. Dann die zweite Pause vielleicht nach der insgesamt 60. Frage. Mal sehn. Ich muss mich echt zwingen, nichts zu berstrzen, und im Idealfall alle 30, sptestens alle 45 Minuten eine kurze Pause zu machen. Armbanduhr ist bei mir sowieso Pflicht, ohne fhl ich mich in einer Prfung nackt  :Grinnnss!: 

Mgliche Strategie: jeweils 30 Minuten nach der vorherigen Pause prfen ob ich mich noch sicher fhle beim Beantworten oder nicht. Wenn ja, noch maximal weitere 15 Minuten kreuzen (so lange bis Ermdung eintritt), dann Pflichtpause. Wenn nein, sofort Pause.

Auf den Adrenalin-Effekt hoffe ich auch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

Jup, so wie bei davo ist es bei mir auch. Bin jetzt beim kreuzen auch relativ flott, hatte heute beim 1. Tag 2.15h und beim 2. Tag sogar nur 1.15h. Ich rtsel aber auch nicht lange rum, wenn ich was nicht wei, da nehme mir sehr vor, mir wenn es ernst wird mehr Zeit zu nehmen. Nach sptestens 3h werd ich aber sicher da raus sein, so lange halte ich es echt nicht aus  :bhh: . Merke schon zuhause, dass ich nach 45min echt keine Lust und Energie mehr habe. Da werd ich dann auch ne Pause einbauen. Sptestens nach der Hlfte der Fragen. Das so genau timen oder Fragen markieren werde ich nicht, ich guck einfach, wie mein flow so gerade ist  :bhh:

----------


## davo

So. Ich bin fertig mit dem Lernen. Das Ende war etwas antiklimaktisch. Morgen wird erst mal nix gemacht, und dann gehts los mit H14 und F15 (plus Anatomie weiter wiederholen). Bin schon gespannt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

Ihr drft frher raus? Bei uns ist das nicht erlaubt. 
An sich komm ich mit der Zeit auch gut klar, aber viele ltere Semester meinten am 1. Tag wird es doch knapper, als erwartet. Naja, mal sehen. Letztlich weis man erst wie es ist, wenn man es macht  :Smilie: 
Das Tolle ist, es ist in einer Woche um diese Zeit bereits halb geschafft  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

Ich dachte immer, dass man berall frher raus darf. Aber die Sache hat einen groen Haken: denn dann muss man, wenn man sein Aufgabenheft und somit seine ausgewhlten Antworten haben will, um 13h nochmal hin. Ich glaub nicht, dass ich Lust hab, an diesem Tag 2h lang hin- und herzufahren. Deshalb werd ich wohl bis 13h die Zeit totschlagen mssen  :Grinnnss!: 

(Luxusproblem, ich wei... dennoch lstig, fand ich schon in den BC- und Physio-Klausuren immer lstig, und die waren nur 1h bzw. 1,5h lang  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## charmingbaer

Wir drfen eher raus und auch - laut lteren Semestern - das Aufgabenheft mitnehmen. Drauen wrden wohl angeblich Aufpasser stehen, die dann darauf achten, das man mindestens 300m weggeht  :bhh: . Keine Ahnung, ich hoffe, es stimmt.

----------


## te@

Bei uns darf man auch gehen wann man mchte, aber das man sein Aufgabenheft mitnehmen darf bzw. abholen kann habe ich noch nicht gehrt. Naja wir werden es ja sehen  :Smilie:  
die 4 stunden sind aber auch gut angelegt. Wenn ich so kreuze bin ich zwar viel schneller fertig, aber in de Prfung lese ich dann doch vll mal jede Antwortmglichkeit durch  :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Wenn es dann soweit ist, hilft da sicher auch das Adrenalin, dass man konzentriert ist und gut kreuzt. Ist zumindest meine Hoffnung 
> Wie macht ihr das mit der Uhrzeit? Nehmt ihr euch ne Stoppuhr/ Armbanduhr mit und markiert euch die Fragen, die ihr in einer bestimmten Zeit schaffen wollt? Mein ursprnglicher Ansatz war auch kurze Pausen einzubauen, aber der erste Tag wird sicher knapp mit dem Rechnen.


Ich werde meine Armbanduhr auf den Tisch legen, so dass ich ab und an mal einen Blick darauf werfen kann. Ansonsten hatte ich mir nach jeweils 40 Fragen eine Pause vorgenommen (drauen mit Bewegung) - fr den kurzfristigen Hirnreboot muss kurzes Augenschlieen reichen.

----------


## Bonnerin

Generalprobe, erster Teil, F2015 Tag 1: 70%. Nicht so schn, wie ich es gerne htte, aber ich fand die Fragen bis jetzt mit Abstand am schwersten, noch deutlich mieser als bei H2014.
Morgen kommt dann der 2. Tag und da hoffe ich auf eine kleine Konsolidierung, an sich bin ich dan dem Tag etwas besser und die 3 htte ich schon gerne  :Grinnnss!: 

Werde mir vielleicht sogar die kleine Uhr mitnehmen, die auf meinem Schreibtisch steht.
Finde es nur witzig, dass die vom IMPP leider sogar schon fr den Fall der AppleWatch Manahmen haben ("Mitbringen und Benutzen von Hilfsmitteln, (z.B. Taschenrchner, auch in Uhren) [...]") Nicht dass ich das Geld htte, aber mal eben googlen knnen wre schon nice ^^

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Puh, hab ziemlich lang gebraucht fr Tag1 F15 (3,5h), dafr war ich ziemlich erfolgreich  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich kreuze heute und morgen auf Papier, das war jetzt auf jeden Fall ne gute bung. Ich hab nur nicht so viel Lust dass ganze jetzt zwecks genauer Auswertung und Kommentare -Lesen in Examenonline zu bertragen.

----------


## davo

Oh Gott, du machst mir Angst  :Frown:  Ich bin an den beiden Tagen statistisch gesehen ziemlich genau gleich "gut" - Anatomie macht mir den Psycho-Vorteil immer komplett kaputt  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hab mir heute die Medi-Learn-Version von H14 ausgedruckt - find ich besser als online, da kann ich mich besser konzentrieren. Und von F15 hab ich ja sogar die Original-Hefte. Ich hoffe halt echt, dass F15 mir dann am Sa/So nicht die Stimmung verdirbt...  Ist schn heute mal wieder in der Stadt zu sein und etwas das normale Leben zu genieen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Lass dich nicht stressen, davo. Ich war Tag1 F15 sogar noch 3% besser als Tag1 H14. Fand beide vergleichbar vom Schwierigkeitsgrad. Das ist ja eh sehr individuell.

----------


## Bonnerin

Mach dir da bitte keine Gedanken, davo. Wie AA gesagt hat ist das ja eine rein persnliche Meinung. Vielleicht hast du ja deutlich mehr Punkte, weil du im Gegensatz zu mir die neueste Endspurt-Auflage benutzt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yoomii94

oh ich hab schon schiss vor F15  :Frown:  ne Freundin von mir meinte dass das das beschissenste Physikum aller Zeiten war

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> oh ich hab schon schiss vor F15  ne Freundin von mir meinte dass das das beschissenste Physikum aller Zeiten war


Lasst euch doch mal alle nicht so von anderen Leuten beeinflussen. ^^

----------


## Bonnerin

Also ich fand generell die Frhlingsphysika immer etwas schwerer als die im Herbst. Aber es ist halt meine Meinung. Und ich mein, wir knnen ja auch Glck haben mit H2015 - und das ist doch das einzige Physikum, auf das es uns wirklich ankommt!

----------


## yoomii94

stimmt ihr habt da wohl recht  :Big Grin:  tut gut zu wissen dass es anderen genau so geht gerade :P :P ich will die nchste Woche einfach nur berleben

----------


## davo

Das Interessante ist, dass ich subjektiv die Frhjahrsfragen auch immer schwerer fand als die vom Herbst. Aber wenn ich mir meine Kreuzstatistiken anschaue, sehe ich, dass ich zwar in Physio im Frhjahr im Schnitt ein paar Prozentpunkte schlechter war als im Herbst, aber in Anatomie, Biochemie und Psych/Soz sogar etwas besser - in Summe war ich also, entgegen meiner subjektiven Einschtzung, bei den Frhjahrsfragen sogar besser als bei den Herbstfragen  :Grinnnss!:  Eine mgliche Erklrung: vielleicht sind die Frhjahrsfragen strker gestreut, sprich man hat mehr wirklich schwere Fragen, an die man sich nachher noch negativ erinnert, und die einem die Laune vermiesen, aber dafr auch mehr einfache Fragen, an die man sich nachher dann einfach gar nicht mehr erinnert.

Overthinking, I guess... freier Tag halt  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Heute in einer Woche haben wir es schon geschafft und sind hoffentlich (ich mit Sicherheit!!!) schon ziemlich betrunken!
Dann nur noch die mndliche und dann... KLINIK!

----------


## Bonnerin

Ich denke, meine Nicht-Medi-Freunde sind genauso erleichtert wie ich, wenn das hier vorbei ist!
Dann mglichst schnell die Mndliche und dann wird bis zum Beginn des WS nur noch mit meiner After-Physikums-Selbstbelohnung gezockt  :Big Grin:  Endlich!!! Oh man, ich freu mich so, wenn es rum ist!  :Grinnnss!:   :Top:

----------


## davo

Aha aha? Von welchem Hersteller ist die denn? Hatte ich auch berlegt......

----------


## Bonnerin

Mom, ich schick dir ne PN davo  :hmmm...:  Ich versuche mal Offtopic und aggressive Werbung in der ffentlichkeit zu vermeiden ^^

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Boah, ich werde nach der mndliche auch jede Minute, die ich nicht mit Arbeiten, Urlaub, Sport, Serie gucken oder anderen Menschen verbringe (Reihenfolge willkrlich gewhlt) endlich "The Witcher 3" auf der PS4 zocken  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Ich wrd echt gern mal eine Woche auf eine einsame Insel fahren und absolut nichts tun. Ich war mal in Irland auf einer Insel (die sogar ziemlich touristisch ist), dort gab es einen "Stuhl" aus Stein wo man aufs Meer blicken konnte oder auch einfach nur die Augen schlieen und dem Wind und den Wellen lauschen. Das wr jetzt echt genau das Richtige  :Big Grin: 

Bin schon gespannt welcher Hersteller es denn ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## ihtdln

Meine Physikums Belohnung wird Fallout 4, ist zwar dann schon wieder Semester, aber scheiss drauf ;)

----------


## ][truba][

Das schwerste Physikum aller Zeiten ist brigens H12.

Das ist nmlich immer das, was man selbst schreiben musste. Ihr werden dann sagen, H15 ist DAS schwerste aller Zeiten  :hmmm...: 

Ich fand F Physika auch immer schwerer als die im Herbst.

Ich erinnere mich nur noch an ein paar Anatomie und Physik Fragen. Mehr nicht :-P

----------


## davo

Vielen Dank fr die Info, Bonnerin  :hmmm...:  Wre auch meine erste Wahl... hab sogar schon mit einem Kommilitonen ber diese Idee geredet, der denkt auch daran... aber so viel Geld... die Qual der Wahl  :Grinnnss!: 

Naja, gibt schlimmere Probleme  :Grinnnss!:  Eine kleine Belohnung ist jedenfalls schon fix eingeplant: das neue Meat-Loaf-Album das angeblich im Herbst rauskommt.

Heute ist echt irgendwie ein guter Tag. Ich bin echt schon gespannt auf H14 und F15. Vor allem auf F15, weil da kann ich dann erstmals mein echtes, nicht durch Endspurt verflschtes Wissen testen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bonnerin

Naja, ich habe fr Konsole in Wunschfarbe + 2 Games knapp 360 auf den Tisch gelegt. Das ist kein Schnppchen, aber immer noch billiger als der Urlaub  :hmmm...:  Dann schnappen wir uns AA und zocken alle gemeinsam  :hmmm...: 

Ich frage mich halt, inwiefern es wirklich was bringt die neueste Auflage von Endspurt zu haben. Ich hab ja die 2. Auflage und frage mich, was sich da alles gendert hat, in den 3 Jahren (?) bis die 3. Auflage rauskam.

----------


## davo

Naja, das mit Endspurt ist halt so eine Grundsatzfrage. Das Grundkonzept von Endspurt ist, dass die Antworten zu allen Fragen der letzten sieben Jahre im Text integriert sind, und auch gelb hervorgehoben sind. Ich vermute mal, dass genau das auch den Groteil der nderungen von der 2. zur 3. Auflage ausmacht.

Bei vielen Themen ist es natrlich so, dass dadurch halt einfach jene Dinge gelb markiert sind, auf die sich ohnehin jeder besonders konzentriert htte, aber teilweise sind dann halt auch einzelne absurde Details gelb markiert, die man sonst nie gelernt htte. Also ich zumindest nicht  :Grinnnss!:  Da kann man sich dann halt fragen, ob es eher hilfreich oder eher Selbstbetrug ist, diese Dinge auch gezielt mitzulernen. Ich bin mir selbst bis heute nicht sicher, ob das ein Vorteil oder ein Nachteil ist, oder ob es letztlich egal ist. Eine gewisse Tendenz zur Wiederholung hat das IMPP ja doch.

Jetzt beim Wiederholen hab ich parallel auch Medi-Learn benutzt, auer in Biochemie und Physio, und mein Eindruck ist, dass in Medi-Learn auch viele (aber weniger?) dieser Details drin stehen, aber eben nicht gesondert hervorgehoben. (Wobei sie sich teilweise in den Merke-Kstchen verstecken.) Ich muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich solche Sachen dann in Medi-Learn oft eher berfliege. (Ich hab eine ganz grundstzliche Abneigung gegenber dem hirnlosen Auswendiglernen winziger Details die ich fr eher unwichtig halte - vielleicht etwas seltsam, wenn man Medizin studiert  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!: ) Man muss halt auch dazusagen, dass Endspurt insgesamt lehrbuchartiger und "vollstndiger" als Medi-Learn ist, weshalb so eine gesonderte Hervorhebung der Altfragen vielleicht auch einfach notwendig ist.

Das wr mal eine Untersuchung wert - Physikumsergebnisse je nach benutzten Materialien  :Grinnnss!:  Ich kenn sogar einen, der sich mit groen Lehrbchern auf den schriftlichen Teil vorbereitet... aber gut, der ist auch extrem diszipliniert und extrem gut, und legt glaube ich eher wenig Wert auf Freizeit.

Die F15-Fragen wurden in der 3. Auflage noch nicht bercksichtigt, insofern wird das dann besonders spannend  :Grinnnss!: 

Gibts wen der NHL 16 zocken wrde...?  :Blush:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Also ich hab mit der 6. Auflage Medi Learn gelernt (und nix anderem, abgesehen vom Prometheus fr Anatomie zum Gucken), und ich fands absolut perfekt. Ich muss ja nicht jeden Kleinschrott wissen ^^

----------


## nie

> Das schwerste Physikum aller Zeiten ist brigens H10.


Nenene, das war ganz sicher F14.  :hmmm...: 

Ich wollte mich ja eigentlich auch mit einer Konsole frs Physikum belohnen. Aber irgendwie sind dann so viele andere Dinge passiert, Physikum ist schon ber ein Jahr vorbei und ich besitze immer noch keine Konsole  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich drcke euch allen schon ganz ganz fest die Daumen. Das schwerste Physikum war brigens F13. Definitiv. Und mich hat es damals richtig angenervt, dass in den Frhjahrsphysika immer 5 Physikfragen mehr sind als in denen vom Herbst.
Wir durften damals auch gehen, wenn wir fertig waren, mussten das Heft aber da lassen. 
Ich fand das Kreuzen auf Papier damals auch wesentlich entspannter als das ewige Durchklicken am Rechner...hat mir im Physikum ein wenig die Aufregung genommen, dass ich jedes Kstchen fein suberlich ausgemalt habe.

----------


## Melina93

Heft drfen wir auch mitnehmen, aber laut lteren Semestern nicht raus. Naja, das Wichtigste ist, dass wir ein gutes Physikum bekommen. Ich schwrm ja immer noch fr H14 Ana und H13 Physio. Die waren so mega chillig. Hoffe unsere Fragen werden auch so  :Smilie:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Ich drcke euch allen schon ganz ganz fest die Daumen. Das schwerste Physikum war brigens F13. Definitiv.


Jup. Kann ich so besttigen. Seitdem ist mein Hirn nur leider nicht jnger geworden und mit der groen Pause dazwischen lernt es sich auch nicht leichter. Aber nchste Woche wird angegriffen  :Grinnnss!: . Und wenn die einen Bldsinn veranstalten, der uns rgert, verarbeiten wir das IMPP-Gebude zu Konfetti. Kennen sie in Mainz ja, hehehe

----------


## davo

Also ich hatte meine besten Kreuzergebnisse in Anatomie und Biochemie bei F14 und in Physio bei F13  :Grinnnss!:  Aber das knnte auch daran liegen, dass ich am Ende jeder Fcher-Kreuzphase besser war als am Anfang  :Grinnnss!: 

Ahhh, ich bin schon so aufgeregt... morgen frh wird spannend  :Grinnnss!: 

Und Dienstag/Mittwoch wrde ich mir schne Verstndnisfragen wnschen. Mainstream-Sachen. Dinge, die man auch wirklich wissen sollte. Dinge, die man berechnen kann. Dinge, die man logisch herleiten kann. Man wird ja wohl noch trumen drfen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

:Top:  ... bin ich voll bei Dir und schliee mich den Wnschen ans Universum an  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Heute Nacht kann man sich dank Sternschnuppen ja eh was wnschen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Wobei ich mal auf guten Schlaf hoffe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## te@

Es war so unertrglich warm heute hier. Ich fange jetzt erst mit lernen an  :Big Grin: 
Ich hoffe brigens einfach auf kurze Fragestellungen. Ich bin nach 50 Fragen einfach lese faul  :Big Grin:

----------


## davo

Bis Mitternacht Koffein zu konsumieren sollte ich mir in den nchsten Tagen vielleicht auch noch abgewhnen  :Grinnnss!: 

Ach, ich find diese superlangen Fragen eigentlich unterhaltsam. Meist sieht man ja doch sehr schnell, dass man 80% der Information getrost vergessen kann  :Grinnnss!:  Ich wrd ja echt gern wissen, was sich die dabei denken - wie man einfachste Rechenbeispiele als super-angewandt und klinisch verkaufen kann...  :Grinnnss!:  Da muss ich mich dann beim Physikum beherrschen nicht laut zu lachen wie zuhause  :Grinnnss!: 

In Gieen wars heut gar nicht so hei. Im Vergleich zu den vergangenen Tagen fast schon angenehm. Morgen solls allerdings wieder 34 Grad kriegen  ::-oopss: 

In zehn Stunden und 33 Minuten gehts los! (Fr das 100% authentische Feeling  :Grinnnss!: ) Hab schon alles ausgedruckt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Verdammt, ich bin im Moment etwas berdreht... sollte vielleicht echt meinen Koffeinkonsum etwas runterschrauben  :Blush:

----------


## te@

> Verdammt, ich bin im Moment etwas berdreht... sollte vielleicht echt meinen Koffeinkonsum etwas runterschrauben


 :Big Grin:  nutz doch die Energie. Ich bin tagsber so gelhmt von dieser Hitze, dass ich nachts echt aufgehe - morgen 36C :/
Ich bin gerade einfach nur froh, dass mein Krper nicht schlapp macht und auch irgendwie aufgedreht ist - hatte ich zu anderen Klausuren auch schon mal anders

----------


## davo

Ich fhl mich gerade wie ein Duracell-Hase... kann... nicht... aufhren... aber lernen will ich nicht, heut ist mein freier Tag  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Koffeinkonsum, auch hier ein Thema... habe mir scho. Gedanken gemacht, wie ich mit meiner Kapselmaschine meine Thermoskanne auf effektivem Wege morgens beflle in Ermangelung eines Trichters *lach*
Ach ja, Koffein, da rattert es... war das nicht eine purinhnliche Substanz *kopfschuss*

----------


## davo

Da ist u.a. auch noch Kohlensure, Phosphorsure, Citronensure und Natriumbenzoat drin...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich glaub ich werd krank  :grrrr....:

----------


## davo

Verdammt! Beide Daumen sind fr dich gedrckt!!!  :Blauchlicht:

----------


## LaTraviata

Ohje, och drcke die Daumen, dass es nicht so kommt. Ich bin es schon (das Hirn mal ausgenommen  :Grinnnss!:  ), aber guter Laune, dass sich mein Nierenbecken dank AB wieder erholt und nicht mehr schmerzt bis nchste Woche. Abgesehen davon, dass ich keine Lust habe, nach jeder zehnten Frage aufs T zu rennen...:-/

----------


## ][truba][

Schn viel trinken  :hmmm...: 

Gute Besserung!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Oh man, bin total geflasht von tag 2 F15. Fand es nicht leicht und bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ][truba][

:Top:  Du wirst sehen, das luft gut nchste Woche. Hatte nie so gute Ergebnisse vorher und trotzdem war es dann gut machbar. Man neigt immer dazu, zu denken "Aber das sind dieses Jahr ja neue Fragen und vielleicht ganz anders" aber eigentlich sind sie sich ja doch alle hnlich am Schluss.

Bleibt schn dran. In einer Woche ist es schon vorbei  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Na wenn das nchste Woche auch so luft, dann bin ich die allerletzte die meckert  :Grinnnss!: 
F15 war komplett unbekannt, also sollte es ja ein guter Prdiktor sein  :Top:

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Doofe Frage: Kriegt man auer Bleistift, Frage- und Antwortbogen beim Physikum noch leere Zettel gestellt? Ich schreibe mir gerne Sachen auf zur Beantwortung der Frage, seien es der Cabrera-Kreis oder Rechenaufgaben.

----------


## davo

Soeben Tag 1 von H14 gemacht (sonst noch nie gekreuzt) - deutlich mehr als 80%  :Grinnnss!:  Ich bin erstaunt  :Grinnnss!:  Hab allerdings deutlich lnger gebraucht als sonst - fast drei Stunden. Besonders so nach einer Stunde war ich irgendwie geistig recht angestrengt. Aber nach zwei Stunden kam dann mein zweiter Frhling und alles lief wieder viel flotter  :Grinnnss!:  Aber rein statistisch gesehen, aufgrund meiner bisherigen Kreuzergebnisse, wird es in Summe dennoch extrem knapp mit den 80%. Blde Anatomie  :Grinnnss!:  Bin schon gespannt, wie Tag 2 laufen wird morgen.

In Gieen bekommt man anscheinend leere Zettel gestellt.

----------


## Bonnerin

@ charmingbaer: Gute Besserung!!! Leg dich hin und schlaf dich aus, das hat bei mir wirklich geholfen!

@ davo + AA: Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab heute noch nicht gekreuzt, habe mir vormittags die Prparate angeschaut. Nachmittags hatten sich schon viel zu viele Leute eingetragen, darum werf ich einmal meinen Lernplan um  :hmmm...:

----------


## cicely

Ich schneie mal kurz rein und wnsche euch ganz viel Durchhaltevermgen fr den Endspurt und viel Erfolg am Dienstag und Mittwoch!  :Top: 

Hab immer mal wieder bei euch reingeschaut und mitgefiebert, weil mein Freund auch mit am Start ist... Er hat heute Vormittag seine mndliche bestanden.  :Grinnnss!:  Die (meisten) Prfer wollen einem echt nichts Bses, ihr packt das alle! Und wenn ich mir durchlese, wie es euch in den Generalproben so ergeht, dann bin ich sehr zuversichtlich dass ihr eure Notenziele erreicht. Oft ist man doch einfach nochmal ein Stck konzentrierter wenn es ernst wird.

Durchhalten, bald hat die Schufterei ein Ende und wird sich gelohnt haben!  :Top:

----------


## yoomii94

mal ne frage an euch: lernt ihr die Muskeln mit Ursprung, Ansatz oder wie geht ihr das an ?? wrde mich echt mal interessieren

----------


## charmingbaer

Danke euch fr die Besserungswnsche, heute bin ich auch schon fitter als gestern,  also hoffe ich,  dass ich es nochmal abwenden konnte  :Grinnnss!: .
Dir auch noch gute Besserung,  LaTraviata!

Heute habe ich F15 gekreuzt,  direkt beide Tage, wollte es jetzt irgendwie weghaben.
Der 1. Tag war so 8% schlechter als die Physika davor, der 2. Tag fast gleich t vielleicht 2 % schlechter. Ist fr mich alles im Rahmen und ok. Hab auch keinen Antrieb mehr weiter zu lernen.

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

> mal ne frage an euch: lernt ihr die Muskeln mit Ursprung, Ansatz oder wie geht ihr das an ?? wrde mich echt mal interessieren


Fr Anatomie ja, jetzt fr's Physikum nicht mehr.
So wiederkehrende Sachen wie Pes anserinus, Epicondylus kennt man ja. Aber fr die durchschnittlich 1-2/320 Fragen lerne ich den Quatsch nicht wieder auswendig fr's Physikum. Ist alles Ballastwissen.

----------


## yoomii94

ok danke  :Big Grin:  das dachte ich mir auch und bis jetzt gingen die Extremitten-Fragen die ich hatte auch :P dachte ich wr die einzige  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## davo

Ursprung? Ansatz? Was ist das?  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Oh Gott, heute ist es echt wieder EXTREM hei... hab gerade ein paar Stunden geschlafen  :Blush:  Fhle mich grad ziemlich antriebslos. Muss aber jetzt mal meine Fehler von heute vormittag durchgehen, und dann noch Anatomie (wenn man vom Teufel spricht...) wiederholen...

----------


## romunken

@charmingbear: Ja das F15 is bei mir auch schlechter als meine sonstigen Kreuzergebnisse - zumindest Tag 1. Mit Tag 2 starte ich jetzt. Mal schauen, was dabei rumkommt. 

@cicely: Vielen Dank fr die Wnsche und Deinem Freund auch viel Erfolg gewnscht!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich war eben noch vier Stunden im Prpsaal, das war jetzt sich nochmal wirklich sinnvoll. Ich hab direkt viel weniger Angst vor der mndlichen in Anatomie, weil ich doch noch mehr gefunden habe als ich gedacht htte.

----------


## Bonnerin

Ich glaube auch Frau Dr. S., dass die Examensleichen "wirklich schn" sind. Anatomie wird auch so wie ich das sehe nicht das Hauptproblem in der Mndlichen, da mache ich mir viel mehr Gedanken um Physio ^^'

Eben 2. Tag F2015 gekreuzt und sehr zufrieden. Es htte mit einem sehr guten Polster locker fr die 3 gereicht und damit bin ich berglcklich  :Grinnnss!: 

Nur noch ca. 138,5 h und wir sind hoffentlich erlst  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich fand die Prparate heute sich absolut in Ordnung. Sah gebaut so aus wie im Prpkurs. War auch nicht bertrieben voll, ich konnte mir alles in ruhe angucken. Ich finde es nur nach wie vor schade dass man nicht fter gehen kann.

----------


## davo

LaTraviata, deine Aussage, dass ein "extrahiertes und auf Eis serviertes Affenhirn" besser gewesen wre hat sich mir irgendwie ins Gehirn gebrannt...  :Grinnnss!:  Ich fhl mich grad so, als wre in meinem Kopf lediglich ein gekochtes Affenhirn... und ich befrchte, dass nicht nur seine Proteine denaturiert sind, sondern dass es auch nicht von einem hochintelligenten Primaten stammt  :Grinnnss!: 

In den Prpsaal werde ich mich erst nach dem 19. wagen  :Grinnnss!: 

Zu den 138,5 Stunden kann ich nur sagen: "Wenn ein 70kg schwerer, gesunder junger Mann whrend eines Zeitraums von 138,5 Stunden pro Tag durchschnittlich 0,2 kg Kohlenhydrate, 50g Ethanol, 5*10^7 g Fett und 7,5*10^4 mg Proteine zu sich nimmt, pro Minute einen Energieverbrauch von 6,25 kJ hat, und sein Gewichtsverlust zur Gnze aus Triacylglyceriden besteht, wieviel nimmt dieser Mann dann innerhalb dieses Zeitraums ab, ausgedrckt als Prozentsatz seines Extrazellulrvolumens am Anfang der Dit?" War das jetzt umstndlich genug fr eine IMPP-Frage?!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Gestern und heute waren bei uns die einzigen Termine berhaupt  :Oh nee...:

----------


## davo

Wow, das ist ja sparsam. Bei uns ist der Prpsaal zur Zeit 30,5h pro Woche geffnet. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob auch die tatschlichen Physikumsprparate ausliegen.

----------


## charmingbaer

Bei uns gibts zwar ne Physikumsleiche, da geht aber kein Prfer in der Prfung hin. Von daher werd ich sie mir wohl auch nicht anschauen gehen.

----------


## Bonnerin

Das finde ich ziemlich beneidenswert! Die Bonner Anatomen gnnen jedem nur 4h an den Prparaten. Ist halt ziemlich knapp bemessen. Es war eine Mischung aus Dauerprparaten und Teilen unserer Prpleichen  :Grinnnss!:  Aber ich glaub wenn man die Sachen da gefunden hat hat man gute Chancen im Mndlichen was zu erkennen  :hmmm...: 

Aber wehe du schickst hier irgendwelche Vorschlge ans IMPP, davo  :Grinnnss!: 

EDIT: Anscheinend hat noch niemand was zur Mndlichen bekommen. Letztes Jahr gings am 29. los und die ersten Ladungen kamen am 16. an. Da wir ja am 27. los legen hoffe ich instndig auf morgen  :Grinnnss!: 
@ Charmingbaer: Hast du schon was vom LPA?

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

> Bei uns gibts zwar ne Physikumsleiche, da geht aber kein Prfer in der Prfung hin. Von daher werd ich sie mir wohl auch nicht anschauen gehen.


War bei uns auch so in der Mndlichen. Habe ich auch im Nachhinein nicht ganz verstanden.
Es wurde immer rumerzhlt, dass die Leute aus dem Wahlfach "Spezialprparationskurs", der im Semester luft, die Physikumsleichen mit dem Dozent prppen wurden. Es lagen im Prpsaal zwar Leichen rum, aber hauptschlich waren das so halbe Leichen, die da schon seit ein paar Jahren sind.

Im mndlichen Physikum selbst waren es dann ein kompletter Arm, ein komplettes Bein, ein halber Kopf und ein Abdomen, die im Raum lagen, plus x Plastikmodelle. Aber auch alles Sachen, die es schon seit Jahren gibt.

----------


## charmingbaer

Nee, hab auch noch nichts vom.lpa. Kommt wohl erst so 5-10 Tage vorm Termin.  Finde ich echt bescheiden

----------


## Bonnerin

Ich wei, das steht zumindest auf der Seite vom LPA  :grrrr....: 
Aber da es wohl vorm Physikum H2014 und F2015 die Zulassungen 14 Tage im Voraus gab will ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgeben! (Und vor allem die Hoffnung auf einen ganz frhen Termin)

----------


## davo

Ich halt euch die Daumen, dass euer LPA mal etwas Gas gibt...

Hab gerade Tag 2 von H14 gekreuzt (Fragen vorher noch nie gemacht) - 85%!!! Yes! Insgesamt also ca. 83% auf H14. In Makro war ich zwar nach wie vor ziemlich mies, aber immerhin >70%. In Bio, Histo und Psych/Soz jeweils mindestens 90%.

Erstaunlich.

Meine Theorie: Ich bin v.a. deshalb besser, weil ich jetzt nicht wei, wenn ich was falsches angekreuzt habe, und mich somit nicht rgere und mich besser auf die darauffolgenden Fragen konzentrieren kann.

----------


## yoomii94

heute haben wohl die ersten schon den Brief bekommen ... lasst das warten beginnen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Jupp, bei uns hab ich bei FB auch schon die ersten Meldungen gelesen. Bei mir hat (GsD) noch niemand geklingelt...

----------


## Bonnerin

Bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte lieber Gott, mach, dass der Postbote heute Nachmittag (wir kriegen immer erst nach 14 Uhr Post) den Brief hat!!! *hoff*

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Heute mega schlecht gekreuzt (fr meine Verhltnisse). Ich wei eigentlich, dass es daran liegt, dass ich heute zu Hause geblieben bin und eigentlich eh keine Lust hatte, aber trotzdem deprimierend  :Oh nee...: 
Die ganze Euphorie von gestern ruiniert ^^

----------


## davo

Nchste Woche wirst du dann einfach an die gestrigen Erfolge anknpfen!  :Top:

----------


## LaTraviata

Tag 1 F 2015 soeben auf Papier und angenehmer gekreuzt, als auf dem PC. Ich bin ganz zufrieden und gleichermaen gespannt auf Tag 2 morgen...

----------


## yoomii94

bei mir lief tag 2 F14 auch schlechter als sonst :/ aber tja Gott trotzdem bestanden... mein Postbote hat auch nicht angeklingelt :/ ich will die sch**** so frh wie mglich weg haben

----------


## davo

Gehe gerade meine Fehler durch - ein paar der "richtigen" Psycho-Antworten sind wirklich SEHR schlecht formuliert  :Grinnnss!:  Erstaunlich, dass da eine Anfechtung nicht funktioniert hat.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Puh, Tag gerettet, hab es immerhin geschafft mich durch Tag 2 F14 noch auf 79% "zu retten"  :Grinnnss!:  Dass Tag1 so rudig laufen wird am Dienstag will ich mal nicht hoffen... ^^

----------


## Melina93

> Puh, Tag gerettet, hab es immerhin geschafft mich durch Tag 2 F14 noch auf 79% "zu retten"  Dass Tag1 so rudig laufen wird am Dienstag will ich mal nicht hoffen... ^^


Du machst das sicher super am Dienstag  :Smilie:  Auerdem ist F14 generell nicht so ein dolles Physikum, finde ich. Da haben auch bei uns viele "schlechter" gekreuzt als sonst.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Tag1 F14 war echt bescheuert... Hab nur 65% in Physio gehabt, das war mein persnliches unterirdischstes Ergebnis. Aber ich will nicht jammern  :hmmm...:

----------


## yoomii94

das examen war echt nicht schn  :Big Grin:  hatte da auch weniger als sonst

----------


## charmingbaer

Wir kommen erst heute Abend nach Hause, hoffentlich finde ich keine Karte im Briefkasten! Dann msste ich ja noch bis Morgen Mittag warten, bis ich den Brief abholen kann, das halte ich nicht aus !

----------


## davo

Ich hab in Physio H10-F14 gekreuzt, und F14 war mein schlechtestes Ergebnis. Da wrd ich mir also keine groen Vorwrfe machen. Attribution external, variabel, spezifisch  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## charmingbaer

Bei mir war F14 eins der besten Physika, dafr war F15 grottig  ::-oopss:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Lustig, F15 war mein bestes  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Ich bin echt grad am berlegen ob ich F15 jetzt am Computer oder am Papier machen soll. Anfangs war ich mir sicher, dass ich es am Papier machen wrde, aber inzwischen bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher. Vor allem da Examen Online ja dzt. auch ohne VPN funktioniert, und dadurch deutlich problemloser funktioniert als je zuvor.

Vorteile Computer: sofort die Ergebnisse, man kann sich sehr schnell die Kommentare zu den falsch gekreuzten Fragen durchlesen. Komme mit dem Kreuzen am Computer auch sehr gut zurecht, finde es also nicht anstrengend oder so.

Vorteile Papier: realistischer, man muss dann auch Zeit einplanen um die Antworten in den Antwortbogen einzutragen, deutlich grere Bilder. (Finde die Histo-Bilder immer so extrem winzig...)

Luxusprobleme...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich fand es in der Tat ganz gut, unter originalgetreuen Umstnden mal das Ding durchzureiten. Ist aber Ansichtssache. Werde mich jetzt die nchsten "halben" Tage darauf konzentrieren, einige Kleinigkeiten nochmal durchzugehen und meine hufigsten "Dummchenfehler" auszumerzen. Bei mir ist es leider oftmals so, dass ich am PC nicht richtig lese, dadurch habe ich heute tatschlich > 10% besser gekreuzt als in der Woche zuvor (aber da war's auch subgalaktisch schlecht...  :Keks: ).

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

> Ich fand es in der Tat ganz gut, unter originalgetreuen Umstnden mal das Ding durchzureiten. Ist aber Ansichtssache. Werde mich jetzt die nchsten "halben" Tage darauf konzentrieren, einige Kleinigkeiten nochmal durchzugehen und meine hufigsten "Dummchenfehler" auszumerzen. Bei mir ist es leider oftmals so, dass ich am PC nicht richtig lese, dadurch habe ich heute tatschlich > 10% besser gekreuzt als in der Woche zuvor (aber da war's auch subgalaktisch schlecht... ).


Habe ich auch. Gefhlt aber weit mehr als 10%. :/

----------


## FlameIngo

Seid ihr nervs ? Ich schon ! Und langsam denke ich auch: je lnger ich lerne, desto weniger wei ich, ups.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab langsam echt angst vor der mndlichen.  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Melina93

Hab auch eher Angst vor dem Mndlichen. Das Schriftliche besteht man ja eigentlich schon, auch wenn es vielleicht bld luft und man vielleicht nicht die gewnschte Note erreicht. 
Aber das Mndliche ist halt echt ein Glcksspiel, egal wie bemht die Prfer sind. Meiner Meinung nach knnen sie in der vorgegebenen Zeit nicht beurteilen, was man wie gut kann. Auerdem ist es auch etwas komplett anderes den Stoff gut vorzutragen, als zu kreuzen. Gibt halt Leute, die knnen sich 1a verkaufen. Dann muss man natrlich auch den Stoff beherrschen um zu bestehen und gut zu sein. Aber ich glaube schon, dass solche Kleinigkeiten im Mndlichen deutlich mehr Gewicht haben.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab das Gefhl mein Kopf ist wie leer gefegt. Argh. Dabei hab ich noch nicht mal nen Termin. Wre am liebsten Anfang September dran.

----------


## LaTraviata

Die kommt vermutlich schlagartig am Mittwochabend hoch. Wenn ich dann meinen Plan schmiede, binnen der kurzen Zeit, alles mglich noch in die Birne zu kloppen. Leider kenne ich einen Prfer berhaupt nicht und es gibt aufgrund seines erst kurzen Beschftigungsverhltnis hier recht wenige Protokolle. Der Anatom macht mich aber wahnsinnig... alles fragt der, insbesondere aber "Unnerum" und Neuro. Kopfschuss :-/!

----------


## davo

Gibts da keine Protokolle von seiner vorigen Uni? Vielleicht mal an deren Fachschaft wenden.

Ich bin derzeit tiefenentspannt. Und ich wei auch immer mehr, und bin mir dessen auch immer strker bewusst. Nervs werd ich glaub ich erst am Montag Abend. Und dann natrlich vor allem vor der mndlichen Prfung, das ist ja nochmal was GANZ anderes  :Grinnnss!:  Deshalb denk ich im Moment auch noch gar nicht an die mndliche Prfung - bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich die Altprotokolle schon nher studiert habe, als mir an einem lernfreien Tag mal langweilig war. Ansonsten bin ich zur Zeit voll auf den schriftlichen Teil konzentriert - step by step. Man darf auerdem nie vergessen, dass jedes Jahr viele tausend Leute den mndlichen Teil bestehen - sollte also auch machbar sein  :Top: 

Meiner mag Neuro auch (ich auch), und Unnerum mag er zum Glck gar nicht (ich auch nicht). Schwein gehabt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## anni94

Ich hab heute auch Tag 2 von F15 gekreuzt. Fhle mich soweit auch gut vorbereitet und bin (noch) nicht aufgeregt. Bis zu meiner mndlichen ist es ja auch noch ein paar Tage. Was mich heute aber rausgebracht hat ist die Frage zur autochthonen Rckenmuskulatur. Die mssten wir nichtmal im Prpkurs knnen :O

----------


## davo

An meinem Tisch wurde jeeeder zur autochthonen Rckenmuskulatur gefragt! Da wurde der zurechtgeschnittene "Ziegel" herausgenommen, und dann ist jeder nervs geworden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Also autochthone Rckenmuskeln wrde ich maximal dann lernen, wenn der Prfer es fter fragt. Und dann auch nur Einteilung in die Trakte,nie im leben wrde ich da Ansatz und Ursprung lernen.

In Hinblick auf Dienstag bin ich auch noch recht entspannt. Wenn das IMPP sich nicht was vllig neues ausgedacht hat, dann geht es bei mir eher darum welche Note es wird. 

Aber vor der mndlichen hab ich echt Schiss, obwohl ich rein rational wei, dass es dafr eigentlich keinen Grund gibt. Aber dann bekomme ich doch wieder Panik, dass ich den Nervus medianus nicht finde oder pltzlich nicht mehr wei, was der geschwindigkeitsbestimmende Schritt bei der Cholesterin-Biosynthese ist  :Oh nee...:

----------


## davo

Ich glaub im Physikum sind die schon froh, wenn man wei, dass sie von den Rr. dorsales der Nn. spinales innerviert werden, was "autochthon" in diesem Zusammenhang heit, dass man sie auch als M. erector spinae bezeichnet (und warum), dass nur die Rr. ventrales Plexus bilden, usw.  :Grinnnss!:  Spinotransversales System, sakrospinales System, ein paar ungeordnete Stichworte schwirren da noch in meinem Kopf herum  :Grinnnss!: 

Es wird schon gut gehn. Da bin ich mir inzwischen ziemlich sicher  :Top:  Ich glaube echt nicht, dass du dir irgendwelche Sorgen machen musst, AA  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

Vorm mndlichen hab ich auch furchtbare Angst! Es ist auch einfach was vllig anderes, Dinge in Fragen wiederzuerkennen oder von sich aus alles mgliche zu erzhlen. Mein Wissen ist halt schon irgendwie ziemlich oberflchlich...
Ich bin gestern Abend wieder nach Hause gekommen und hatte keinen Zettel im Briefkasten. Jetzt heit es jeden Tag zittern, bis er kommt :-/ . Es gibt eigentlich nur einen Prfer, den ich wirklich auf gar keinen Fall haben will. Noch so 2-3, die auch nicht sooo super wren aber dieser eine (Anatom) wre wirklich der absolute Horror.

----------


## davo

Uff. Gerade F15 Tag 1 gekreuzt. Ist mir echt abgrundtief schlecht vorgekommen, v.a. die Physik-Fragen haben mich am Anfang gleich mal ausgeknockt. Und ber 3h gebraucht hab ich auch. Am Ende dann immerhin 75% - trotzdem etwas suboptimal. Deutlich schlechter als bei H14. Traurigerweise war Physik trotz meines schlechten Gefhls mein bestes Fach - 80%  :Grinnnss!: 

(Und dass in Examen Online bei einer Frage die richtige Antwort falsch abgetippt war fand ich jetzt auch nicht sooo toll... ist mir aber zum Glck aufgefallen, dass das nicht stimmen kann, dann hab ich noch im echten Aufgabenheft nachgeschaut  :Grinnnss!: )

Ich halt euch die Daumen fr eure Prferkombos... und wnsch euch noch einen schnen Nachmittag  :Top:

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich hasse das Physikum  :grrrr....:  . Hnge auch nur noch rum und mache gar nichts.

----------


## davo

So schlimm? Du hast doch eh meist recht gut gekreuzt, oder?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich mache aktuell auch nix mehr. Bin fertig mit kreuzen und mit den Nerven, wirklich lernen kann ich jetzt eh nicht mehr. Also nutze ich das Wochenende mal zur aktiven Erholung! 
Einen erfolgreichen Tag allen!

----------


## yoomii94

also heute F15 gekreuzt und hatte 79% trotz schlechtem Gefhl. ICh mach jetzt auch nicht mehr viel :/ nur noch Kleinigkeiten angucken und heute abend geht's ins Kinoooooo :P :P

----------


## AliciaTb

hallchen,
ich htte da mal ne Frage bezglich des medi-learn examensservices....gibts den eig. dieses mal wieder? Hab jetzt paar mal danach gesucht, aber nur den Service frs hammerexamen gefunden. Kann mir da jmd. weiter helfen....ich bedanke mich im voraus und wnsche euch allen viel Erfolg  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

Aber sicher doch: http://www.medi-learn.de/club/

----------


## Bonnerin

Ich hab heute Vormittag das letzte Endspurt-Heft gelesen und tue jetzt tatschlich gar nichts mehr auer auf den Postboten zu warten.
Ich habe keine Motivation mehr, das Bestehen sollte nchste Woche mglich sein, vor allem wenn man in der Bib Leute hrt, die nicht ein einziges Altphysikum besser als 50% geschafft haben...denen drcke ich zwar auch die Daumen, aber dann sollten wir es doch wirklich packen knnen

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich hab heute Vormittag das letzte Endspurt-Heft gelesen und tue jetzt tatschlich gar nichts mehr auer auf den Postboten zu warten.
> Ich habe keine Motivation mehr, das Bestehen sollte nchste Woche mglich sein, vor allem wenn man in der Bib Leute hrt, die nicht ein einziges Altphysikum besser als 50% geschafft haben...denen drcke ich zwar auch die Daumen, aber dann sollten wir es doch wirklich packen knnen


Wird klappen. Ich halte am 18/19 Daumen

----------


## davo

Vielen Dank!  :Grinnnss!:  Bin jetzt fertig mit dem Auswerten meiner Fehler. Heute Abend wird die obere Extremitt wiederholt ( :kotzen:  :Grinnnss!: ) und morgen folgt Tag 2 von F15. Ich freu mich schon auf Mittwoch Mittag  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

Danke Matze  :Smilie:  Wir drcken dir auch die Daumen!

----------


## yoomii94

danke matze  :Big Grin:  davo fehleranalyse regt mich immer total auf  :Frown:

----------


## davo

Naja, heute hatte ich hauptschlich Fehler, bei denen ich wusste, dass ich so ein Zeug eh nie gelernt htte... nur relativ wenige selbstverschuldete Fehler heute. Vielleicht 6 oder 7. Mich strengt die Fehleranalyse aber immer total an - dann versuche ich, mir so viel wie mglich einzuprgen, und dadurch, dass das "alle" Bereiche abdeckt, ist es viel anstrengender als wenn man "normal" mit einem Lehrbuch lernt  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber gut. Luxusprobleme  :Grinnnss!:  Und in ein paar Tagen ist es ja schon geschafft  :Top:

----------


## LaTraviata

F 15 heute mit Tag 2 abgeschlossen, eben noch Weinchen trinken gewesen und jetzt in die Koje. Werde morgen nochmal entspannt ein paar Dinge wiederholen, Montag in meinen Studienorte reisen und mich da fr die kommenden Woche einigermaen huslich einrichten. 

Wenn ich nicht groben Mist bauen sollte, msste das passen. Ich hoffe einfach, dass wir hier am Mittwoch allesamt zufrieden zusammen finden und bedanke mich schon einmal fr das emotionale Konglomerat, das ich hier so ablassen drfte. War vermutlich von "Himmel hoch jauchzend" bis zu "subathmosphrisch" schlecht gelaunt alles dabei. 

Ich drcke UNS ALLEN die Daumen!
Cheers!

----------


## yoomii94

so gestern vielleicht zu lange und ein bisschen zu viel in der Bar gechillt :P :P
na ja gerade F15 Tag 2 gekreuzt... das Ergebnis berrascht mich selber ein bisschen *-* wenn Mittwoch ist mach ich 1000000....... Kreuze

----------


## Melina93

Ich bin auch einfach nur froh, wenn es vorbei ist. So langsam nervt ja doch, dass man nichts anderes macht, als sich mit diesen Fragen zu beschftigen. Und so langsam aber sicher bekomme ich auch etwas Bammel, dass ich es total verbocke oder zu spt komme oder oder :P

----------


## davo

Wow. Ich bin gerade in bester Stimmung. 88% (!!!) auf den 2. Tag von F15 - in Summe also trotz des schlechten 1. Tages mehr als 80%  :Grinnnss!:  Bei Histo und bei Psych/Soz war ich so gut wie noch nie zuvor  :Grinnnss!: 

Vor dem zu spt Kommen hab ich auch etwas Angst - hab mir deshalb extra frs Physikum einen zustzlichen Wecker gekauft, falls beide meine Handys ber Nacht Probleme entwickeln  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!: 

Also so langsam fhl ich mich bereit  :Grinnnss!:  Ich wnsch euch allen noch viel Erfolg fr den Endspurt!!!  :Top:

----------


## davo

Das Traurige ist, dass ich inzwischen sogar schon von MC-Fragen (!) trume. Das ist mir sonst echt noch NIE passiert - meist hab ich nicht einmal vor den groen Klausuren oder vor den Anatomie-Testaten irgendetwas Uni-bezogenes getrumt. In 2,5 Wochen werd ich erstmal komplett entspannen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

Haha, das kenn ich  :Smilie:  Ich spreche im Schlaf immer Biochemie auf  :Smilie:

----------


## Matzexc1

Hab vor dem Pflegeexamen versucht im Halbschlaf den Blutdruck zu messen.

An meinem Schreibtischstuhl,ohne Gert. Man beschftigt sich im Schlaf immer mit dem was man am Tag getan hat  :hmmm...:

----------


## davo

Morgen wird glaub ich ein seltsamer Tag... hab sicherheitshalber nachgesehen, ob das Physikum nicht eh schon morgen ist  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## FlameIngo

Und ist es morgen ? Bitte nicht, sonst hab ich schon zu wenig Schlaf.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

:Grinnnss!: 

Ich geh erst Dienstag hin  :Grinnnss!: 
Morgen wird die Tasche gepackt und die Anfahrt geplant. Unglaublich dass es schon fast so weit ist!

----------


## charmingbaer

Was packst du denn in deine Tasche ein ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Fahre morgen zurck an meinen Studienorte, packe aus und fr Dienstag ein... Gummibren mssen mit, natrlich in einer Tupperschssel in Rcksichtnahme auf meine Mitkreuzlinge wegen des Ttengekruschels und so. Kaffee und so Saxhen wie Perso, Ladung, Wasser. 
Werde vermutlich am Nachmittag schwimmen gehen, versuchen, etwas runterzukommen, weil ich sonst echt wie ein panisches Huhn durch jede Ecke meiner Wohnung tigern wrde... ich gebe es zu: ich bin echt aufgeregt. Einfach, weil ich kein drittes Mal den ganzen Schitt machen mag. Ich will in die Klinik einziehen... jetzt!!!!

----------


## yoomii94

Leute was nimmt ihr euch denn morgen so schnes zu essen mit?? :P

----------


## Melina93

Nsse, pfel und wahrscheinlich Kaffee. Bin nicht so der Esser whrend einer Prfung, muss mich da eher zwingen.

----------


## yoomii94

aber Nsse und pfel hrt sich auf jeden fall gut an  :Big Grin:  wenn ich ehrlich bin: ich bin eh nach sptestens 2 Stunden fertig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich nehme Schokolade mit (schon in Stcke zerbrochen in einer Tupperdose) und etwas Obst. Zu trinken natrlich Wasser und vielleicht fr den Koffein-Input zwischendurch ne Cola.
Auerdem nehme ich Oropax mit und halt die Ladung. Ich muss mir auch nachher noch die Wegbeschreibung zum Prfungsort raus suchen, dort war ich nmlich noch nie. 
Ach und irgendeine Art von Uhr, bei meiner Armbanduhr ist leider die Batterie leer und ich hab vergessen die wechseln zu lassen in dem allgemeinen Stress.
Mal sehen wie ich heute den tag rum bekomme, ich bin langsam auch etwas aufgeregt  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber wir schaffen das alle (!!!) Und bermorgen mittag ist zumindest der teil des Spuks fr uns alle vorbei.

----------


## Matzexc1

Bei mir gab es: Prfungspuffer von Hussel, 2 belegte Brtchen,Obst und dazu Wasser und Schwarztee 

Ich halte Daumen und wnsche euch viel Erfolg

----------


## davo

Ich nehm mir mit: Manner-Schnitten, Studentenfutter, eine Tafel Schokolade, Traubenzucker und Pepsi light (hypoton, aber was soll man machen  :Grinnnss!: ). Das Essen ist allerdings eher optional - ich hab da normalerweise gar keinen Hunger. Das mit den pfeln ist aber eine gute Idee, da werd ich mir auch ein, zwei mitnehmen. So schn erfrischend.

In einem Tag und 15 Minuten gehts los  :Top:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Und was macht ihr heute noch so? 

Ich werd gleich meine Zusammenfassungen nochmal durchgehen mit den Themen, die ich nicht so gut kann. Und dann werd ich vielleicht nochmal Bildfragen kreuzen.
Dann ein bisschen Sport und heute abend frh ins Bett.

----------


## ][truba][

Wollt ihr da campen oder wad? Ich hatte gar nix zu essen mit. Allerdings lag mein Prfungsort auch nur 5 Minuten von meiner Wohnung entfernt. Da gabs Frhstck und hinterher Mittag. Das einzige was ich mithatte und (psychisch) geholfen hat war

----------


## davo

Ich wollte zum Hautarzt gehen, war allerdings erfolglos da die Wartezimmer um Punkt acht Uhr schon komplett vollgepackt waren. Hab heute noch Anatomie-Vorbesprechung, dann werd ich zum Friseur gehen, und ansonsten die falsch gekreuzten BC- und Physio-Fragen von H14 und F15 nochmal durchgehen, und die wichtigsten BC- und Physio-Themen in Endspurt nochmal durchgehen. Aber Stress mach ich mir heute keinen mehr. Die wichtigste Lektion vom Kreuzen ist ohnehin, dass ich noch genauer arbeiten muss. Auch bei F15 htte ich mit etwas mehr Genauigkeit wieder mehr als fnf Prozentpunkte mehr schaffen knnen.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Man muss ja irgendwie die vier Stunden rum kriegen  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich brauch ne Stunde zum Prfungsort, wenn ich um sechs Uhr frhstcke, hab ich um 10 auf jeden Fall wieder Hunger  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

> Wollt ihr da campen oder wad? Ich hatte gar nix zu essen mit.



Haha, made my day  :Big Grin:

----------


## davo

Ich brauch zum Prfungsort im Idealfall 22 Minuten. Aber nichts ist rgerlicher, als wenn man dann doch mal ausnahmsweise Hunger bekommt, und nichts dabei hat. Was man hat, das hat man  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich brauchte 15min. Aber ich bin ein Freund der Vorsorge, die Reste gab es dann als Mittagessen.

----------


## Osterhagen

knnt ihr mal gerade alle mal aufhren zu kreuzen? Thieme-online ist ein bisschen langsam momentan.... :schnarch...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> knnt ihr mal gerade alle mal aufhren zu kreuzen? Thieme-online ist ein bisschen langsam momentan....


Das hab ich auch gerade gedacht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Osterhagen

Soll ich jetzt etwa richtig lernen? Mit Endspurt und so?

----------


## Matzexc1

> Soll ich jetzt etwa richtig lernen? Mit Endspurt und so?


Hr auf mit Lernen,schau dir noch das an was dir Probleme macht und mach dir dann einen schnen Nachmittag

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Stellen die bei Thieme ernsthaft einen Tag vorm Physikum ihr System um?!  :kotzen:

----------


## Melina93

Habt ihr schon einen Plan wann und ob ihr dann die Lsungen abgleicht? Medi Learn verffentlicht doch immer die Lsungen, oder?

----------


## Osterhagen

Wenns Bauchgefhl gut is, guck ich morgen Abend mal nach.... wenn nicht, lass ichs lieber...

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich werds erst Mittwoch abend eingeben. Wenn das Ergebnis von Tag 1 nicht in einem bestimmten Bereich liegt, mache ich mir nur zuviel Druck.

----------


## Laura12

Ich werde es denke ich mal morgen Mittag sofort eingeben, denn ich bin immer jemand der mit einem viel zu schlechten Gefhl aus ner Prfung rauskommt und so hoffe ich das mich die Medi-Learn-Ergebnisse dann aufheitern, oder mir zumindest zeigen, dass ich Recht hatte (Ungwissheit find ich auch absolut grausam) ;)

Ach ja und hier gibt's zum Mitnehmen: Wasser, Studentenfutter und Weingummi. Das muss reichen, da ich mit dem Zug hinfahre und im Zug vorher noch nen schnes Brtchen vom Bcher frhstcken mchte.

Ich wnsche euch allen schon mal ganz viel Erfolg und Glck, irgendwie werden wir das schon schaffen ;)

----------


## davo

Meistens war ich etwas besser als erwartet - deshalb werd ich meine Daten bereits morgen eingeben. Verleiht mir dann ja vielleicht etwas zustzliche Motivation. Und als typischer sensitizer kann ich eh nicht anders  :Grinnnss!:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hab schon alles wichtige gepackt - jetzt werd ich mal ein paar wichtige BC- und Physio-Themen wiederholen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Der Postbote hat schon wieder nicht geklingelt und meine Ladung fr die mndliche gebracht... Ich hoffe mal, der lsst sich jetzt komplett Zeit bis nach der schriftlichen, sonst bekomm ich echt noch nen Herzklabaster ^^

Wei jemand ob man nen Wecker als Uhr-Ersatz mitnehmen darf? Hab zur Not noch die Armbanduhr von meinem Freund, die ich mitnehmen knnte und bin unschlssig was ich morgen einpacken soll.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Viel Glck euch allen fr morgen!

----------


## charmingbaer

Hier gabs auch keine Briefe. Habe gewartet, bis ich auf die Idee gekommen bin, dass das LPA ja Samstags zu hat und dann sicher keine Briefe abgeschickt hat, die dann heute ankommen knnten  :hmmm...:

----------


## Melina93

> Der Postbote hat schon wieder nicht geklingelt und meine Ladung fr die mndliche gebracht... Ich hoffe mal, der lsst sich jetzt komplett Zeit bis nach der schriftlichen, sonst bekomm ich echt noch nen Herzklabaster ^^
> 
> Wei jemand ob man nen Wecker als Uhr-Ersatz mitnehmen darf? Hab zur Not noch die Armbanduhr von meinem Freund, die ich mitnehmen knnte und bin unschlssig was ich morgen einpacken soll.


Bin zwar nicht NRW, aber bei uns auf dem Merkblatt steht alle Uhren sind erlaubt, die nicht irgendwie Zugang zu Internet/WLAN haben.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Bin zwar nicht NRW, aber bei uns auf dem Merkblatt steht alle Uhren sind erlaubt, die nicht irgendwie Zugang zu Internet/WLAN haben.


Danke!  :Top: 
Bei mir steht nur, was alles nicht erlaubt ist, hab zumindest nur das gefunden.

----------


## te@

Ich wnsche euch alle viel Erfolg fr morgen und bermorgen und zwei ruhige Nchte!  :Smilie:

----------


## Rhiannon

Ich drck morgen allen hier die Daumen! Ihr werdet das rocken!

----------


## yoomii94

so ihr lieben  :Big Grin:  macht nicht mehr allzu viel. Ich verkriech mich gleich in die Kche und backe fr morgen cleane Kekse *-*

----------


## Bonnerin

Ich bedanke mich fr alle schon ausgesprochenen und noch kommenden guten Wnschen fr uns  :Grinnnss!: 
Und ich drcke uns allen fr morgen die Daumen, wir schaffen das schon irgendwie das Physikum zu bestehen!  :Top: 

Irgendwie traue ich der Post nicht...heute war nirgendwo ein Brieftrger im Dorf zu sehen und am Samstag hat der Postbote ausschlielich Werbung und keine Briefe verteilt, an niemanden  :Frown:  Will ein Fax haben ^^'

----------


## Thunderstorm

Ich wnsche Euch allen fr die 2 kommenden Tage Ruhe und Gelassenheit, faire Fragen und das ntige Quentchen Glck  :Top:

----------


## Osterhagen

"Danke" an alle Glck-wnschenden! Wir schaffen das IMPP schon!  ::-stud:

----------


## Annaly

Ich drcke euch auch allen die Daumen und bin berzeugt, dass ihr das morgen und bermorgen ganz locker wegkreuzen werdet  :Smilie:

----------


## locumo123

Viel Glck fr morgen und bermorgen!!

Das packt ihr schon. Macht immer wieder mal kurze Pausen zwischendurch, das hat jedenfalls mir was gebracht. Und bertrgt eure Antworten gleich auf den Antwortbogen, weil dann macht ihr keine bertragungsfehler! Das war auch ein Medi-learn Kurs Tipp. :hmmm...:  und ihr erspart euch noch Zeit.

----------


## charmingbaer

Danke an alle lieben Worte und ich wnsche natrlich auch allen viel Erfolg in den nchsten zwei Tagen. Wir schaffen das!!

----------


## nie

Ich drcke auch schonmal alle Daumen. Zwei Freunde von mir schreiben morgen auch mit und ich werde die ganze Zeit mitfiebern. 

Ich htte damals brigens auf den Tisch  :kotzen: , wenn mir da jemand mit Essen gekommen wre. Htte nur Wasser, Kaffee und Cola dabei. Am erstenTag noch ne Brezel weil ich dachte, ich msste irgendwas zu essen haben. Die blieb aber unberhrt. Wir haben halt in der Nhe der Uni geschrieben und sind danach alle in die Mensa gefahren.

----------


## Melina93

Vielen Dank fr alle Daumen, die uns gedrckt werden  :Smilie: 
Kann irgendwie immer noch nicht glauben, dass es morgen soweit ist. Wahnsinn wie schnell alles ging. Ich werde mich jetzt aus Prinzip zwei oder drei Tage vom Forum fernhalten. Hoffe wir lesen uns dann alle glcklich wieder  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich drck euch ganz ganz doll die Daumen. Macht heut Abend noch was Schnes, geht rechtzeitig schlafen und gebt morgen euer Bestes. Ihr schafft das! Und das mit dem gleich bertragen ist ein toller Tipp. Erstmal seid ihr konzentrierter als wenn ihr zum Schluss ewig viele Kreuze auf einmal machen msst und dann kriegt ihr auch mit der Zeit keine Probleme.

Viel, viel Erfolg und das ntige Quntchen Glck!

----------


## romunken

Ja, drckt was das Zeug hlt - und RIESENDank dafr!  :Grinnnss!:  

Fhlt sich irgendwie grad voll surreal an! Mein Kopf macht sich grad ausgleichsweise penetrant Gedanken, ob morgen alles mit der S-Bahn-Verbindung klappen wird. 

Es ist dringend Zeit, dass dieser Spass hinter uns liegt.

Seid alle tapfer und denkt an was Schnes, wenns mal holpert.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Total abgefahren, dass wir morgen schon Physikum schreiben!
Ich mach mit jetzt nen entspannten Abend und gehe frh ins Bett, viel Erfolg uns allen morgen und bermorgen!

----------


## Matzexc1

Viel Erfolg euch,ich bin ab morgen mit meiner Lerngruppe unterwegs. Die Daumen halte ich euch bis zum Schluss  :Grinnnss!:  und wir hren uns sptestens dann wenn der Examensmodus im Forum aufgehoben wurde  :hmmm...: 

Ein Tipp fr Tag 2: schaut euchmorgen nachmittag nochmal schnell das Psycho Skript an.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich drcke euch allen die Daumen fr morgen  und bermorgen! Ihr schafft das!  :Grinnnss!:  Ich werde an euch denken!  :Knuddel:

----------


## davo

Ich wnsch euch allen bzw. uns allen viel Erfolg!!!  :Top:  Man hrt sich  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Meine Lieben, ich wnsche euch allen ganz viel Glck, Erfolg und Durchhaltevermgen!  ::-bee: 
Ihr schafft das!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Arrhytmicin

Ich drcke auch die Daumen!!

----------


## ][truba][

So, auch von mir viel Erfolg morgen.

Ich drcke euch die Daumen und nervt eure Nachbarn nicht mit raschelnden Studentenfuttertten!  :hmmm...: 

Ihr kriegt das alle hin!

LG Thomas

----------


## KeepWell

Ich drck euch die Daumen ihr schafft das!!!!

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ich wnsch euch auch allen ganz viel Erfolg! Ihr schafft das schon! Einfach einen khlen Kopf bewahren (soweit wie mglich) und auf ins Schlacht!

----------


## ihtdln

sonst noch jemand der nicht pennen kann? ;)

----------


## Bonnerin

Ich. Bzw. ich bin schon wieder wach -.-

----------


## Krtino

Viel Erfolg euch!

----------


## Kandra

Viel Erfolg auch von mir!

----------


## Arrhythmie

Auch von mir! Ich denke an Euch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ][truba][

So, in 20 Minuten fang ich an Daumen zu drcken. Wehe hier verkackts einer  :hmmm...:

----------


## Arrhythmie

LOOOOOS! 

Oh Gott, ich muss da in einem Jahr durch...

----------


## Osterhagen

Was haben die den Biochemikern in Mainz bitte ins Essen getan???

----------


## LaTraviata

fand es echt happig...

----------


## ][truba][

Eine Freundin von mir war auch ganz traurig. Meinte wohl auch, dass das recht schwer gewesen ist.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich bin ganz gut zurecht gekommen und werde gleich wenn ich zu hause bin wohl doch meine Ergebnisse schon eintragen. Bin zu neugierig  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Unregistriert

Wir durften in Mainz die Aufgabenhefte garnicht mitnehmen...
Aber hier is ja eh immer bei allem Extrawurst :-/

----------


## davo

Hallo meine Lieben! Ich fands eigentlich in Ordnung. Bin schon gespannt auf die Ergebnisse... denn manchmal trgt der Schein ja doch  :Grinnnss!:  Ich halt euch allen die Daumen!!!  :Top:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab schon einen Idioten-Anfangsnervositts-Fehler von mir gefunden  :grrrr....:

----------


## Orientteppich

Wisst ihr wo und wann man die Lsungen bekommt? Ich mchte meine Daten nicht an irgendjemand schicken zur Auswertung.

----------


## davo

Ich schau mir meine Fehler gar nicht an. Macht nur unntig nervs. Das Einzige, was mich momentan interessiert, ist das Ergebnis  :Grinnnss!:  Ansonsten werd ich mich heut auf Anatomie konzentrieren - mich ber meine Fehler rgern kann ich spter auch noch  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

Hallo  :Smilie:  freut mich fr euch, dass Tag 1 vorbei ist  :Smilie:  hoffentlich habt ihr alle super bestanden und noch viel viel Erfolg fr morgen. 
Ihr seid nicht allein  :Smilie:

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich fand es fuuurchtbar. und 100x schwieriger als die letzten Jahre.
Bin rausgekommen und war mir sicher ich sei durchgefallen und knnte es mit morgen auch nicht mehr ausgleichen. Gott sei Dank gibt es den Examensservice!  :Big Grin:  Der hat mich wieder auf den Boden geholt.
83% sind weniger, als ich gehofft hatte... aber immerhin wesentlich besser als ich vorhin dachte  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Solara

Morgen um die Zeit habt ihr es schon hinter euch - fest gedrckte Daumen auch von mir! Ihr packt das!!

----------


## Milana

Ich habe heute auch ganz feste die Daumen gedrckt und an euch gedacht. Viel Erfolg fr morgen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Thunderstorm

Ich drcke auch weiterhin gaaanz fest die Daumen - schlaft Euch gut aus, macht sinnvolle Pausen, bertragt die Antworten sofort und dann schafft Ihr das alle!

----------


## Matzexc1

Hallo,ich wnsche euch fr Morgen Erfolg. Ich hab gehrt,dass es nicht ganz so schn heute war. Macht euch keinen Kopf Tag 1 war auch nicht so meiner,zum Bestehen hat es dann trotzdem gereicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Gefhlt totale Grtze im Examen, bei ML nachgeguckt, doch berraschend gut abgeschnitten.  :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich bin total zufrieden mit Tag 1, jetzt bin ich echt gespannt auf morgen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

> Ich bin total zufrieden mit Tag 1, jetzt bin ich echt gespannt auf morgen


Zufrieden bin ich nicht, dafr war's zuviel Gerate.

----------


## Osterhagen

laut Statistik und Dozenten weit besser als mein Bauchgefhl.... ich beschwere mich nicht...

----------


## anni94

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit Tag 1. Aber mir graut vor morgen. Habe das Gefhl mein Hirn ist wie leergefegt was Anatomie angeht. Aber ich bin auch so kaputt gewesen nach den 4 Stunden Kreuzerei heute, wahrscheinlich helfen schon die 8h Schlaf bis morgen.

----------


## davo

Also "total zufrieden" bin ich definitiv nicht, aber schlecht wars auch nicht. Immerhin habe ich nach wie vor realistische Chancen auf die 80%. Wird spannend morgen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab auf jeden Fall mein bestes Tag 1 Ergebnis abgerumt  :Blush: 

Fr morgen wnsche ich uns allen noch viel Erfolg und ein paar nette Fragen, damit jeder noch das erreicht, was er/sie sich wnscht!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Tag 1 von H14 fand ich deutlich einfacher. Immerhin war ich anscheinend besser als bei Tag 1 von F15  :Grinnnss!:  Wre ich Fuball-Reporter, wrde ich jetzt mit diversen Szenarien fr morgen anfangen... Tabellenstand wenn dies oder jenes...  :Grinnnss!:  Aber da bekomm dann sogar ich Angst davor, mir eventuell zu viel Druck zu machen  :Grinnnss!:  In Summe wars jedenfalls erstaunlich angenehm, auch nicht viel anders als eine BC- oder Physio-Klausur. Und die Fragenqualitt ist, trotz aller Kritik, beim IMPP ja doch sehr hoch.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ja so geht's mir auch, jetzt blo nicht zuviel Druck fr morgen machen! Wir geben einfach unser bestes, und dann kommt raus, was eben raus kommen soll  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yoomii94

so leute nochmal den  letzten tag gas geben  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  wir packen das.auch wenn die in Mainz definitiv nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank haben

----------


## Unregistriert

Bei Frage 150 (A) - Fhren hohe Dosen Glucocorticoide nicht zu arterieller Hypertonie?
(Doc Check meint das zumindest)
Kommt es nicht zur verstrkten Expression von Adrenerge Rezeptoren und wirkt es nicht auch schwach als Mineralocorticoid?

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Bin echt positiv auf morgen gespannt.

----------


## Osterhagen

Mein gehirn fhlt sich momentan ziemlich benutzt an.... was ist nochmal Anatomie??

----------


## davo

So gehts mir auch, Osterhagen  :Grinnnss!:  Aber das wird schon klappen, diese Umstellung von Tag 1 auf Tag 2 haben vor uns schon sehr viele geschafft  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yoomii94

ich hab das gefhl dass alles weg ist aaaaaah

----------


## grendeline

> Bei Frage 150 (A) - Fhren hohe Dosen Glucocorticoide nicht zu arterieller Hypertonie?
> (Doc Check meint das zumindest)
> Kommt es nicht zur verstrkten Expression von Adrenerge Rezeptoren und wirkt es nicht auch schwach als Mineralocorticoid?


ich glaub da stand doch arterielle Hypotonie ?Kann das sein?

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Ja, da steht Hypotonie.

Richtig msste B) Fetteinlagerung sein.

----------


## Osterhagen

> ich glaub da stand doch arterielle Hypotonie ?Kann das sein?


bei mir stehts auch immer noch...

----------


## Bonnerin

So...ich habe noch nicht geschaut und machs heute auch nicht ^^ Glckwunsch an die, bei denen es gut lief und Kopf hoch, falls ihr ein schlechtes Gefhl habt!

Ich drcke uns allen auch weiterhin die Daumen und bedanke mich fr die guten Wnsche von allen hier  :Grinnnss!: 

Dafr kam meine Ladung fr die Mndliche heute an: Ich bin um 14 Uhr am 28.8. dran und hatte wirklich Glck mit meinen Prfern  :Big Grin:

----------


## FlameIngo

Was heit denn bei euch, wenn ihr sagt, es sei so gut gelaufen ? Ich bin etwas enttuscht. Nach sehr guten Kreuzergebnissen, werde ich heute wohl so ca. 75% gemacht haben, so wie es aussieht. Physik war kacke, Chemie solala und Physio fand ich auch recht mig irgendwie.

----------


## yoomii94

Glckwunsch Bonnerin  :Big Grin:  na wenigstens etwas gutes heute ... fr morgen schonmal viel Erfolg

----------


## yoomii94

na ja ich fand die Fragen wirklich so lala... auch Bc war nicht so bombe. Hoffe Bio und Histo sind morgen nicht genau so  :Frown:  aber FlameIngo 75% ist doch gut?!

----------


## charmingbaer

So, ich bin soweit zufrieden. Hab mal beim ben besser gekreuzt, mal schlechter. Bisher unterscheiden sich Statistik und Dozentenlsung um fast 5%, bin gespannt.

----------


## davo

Ich fand Physik und Chemie echt SEHR angenehm. Aber leider war ich in BC und Physio deutlich weniger gut  :Grinnnss!:  Bei BC kann ich das subjektiv auch vllig verstehen (in BC kann man echt deutlich besser sein als ich  :Grinnnss!: ), aber bei Physio rgert mich das immer recht. Allerdings war das beim ben auch schon so, dass ich in Physio merkbar schlechter war als in den Uniklausuren. Ich htte also wohl mehr Physio kreuzen und Kommentare lesen sollen. Das ist ja berhaupt meine Lektion - ich htte mehr Zeit frs Kreuzen und Kommentare Lesen verwenden sollen. Aber in Summe kann ich mich echt nicht aufregen - ich bin wohl im oberen 70er-Bereich, und das ist fr meine Verhltnisse sehr gut bzw. "gerecht". Nur bei Tag 1 von H14 war ich wie gesagt nochmal besser mit 82%  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Yperit

Mein absolutes Highlight des heutigen Tages war ja der Fibroblastenwachstumsfaktor FGF 23. Meine Stirn kommt gar nicht mehr von der Tischplatte los - wer denkt sich solche Fragen aus?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## yoomii94

hahaha jaaaa das dachte ich mir auch  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  bescheuert und dann von wegen Phosphorresorption... bin ich Jesus?!

----------


## davo

Naja, zur Notendifferenzierung am oberen Ende mssen sie sich ja ein paar wirklich abgefahrene Fragen einfallen lassen. Wenn ich nur Sachen frage, die in Endspurt und Medi-Learn drinstehen, und die in jeder Vorlesung bis zum Umfallen wiedergekut werden, kann ich kein Sehr gut von einem Gut unterscheiden. Ich find sowas eher unterhaltsam, rgern tun mich solche Fragen berhaupt nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Osterhagen

jep definitiv das Highlite heute....

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Man kann und muss nicht alles wissen!

----------


## Unregistriert

aber wenn die Aufgabe wirklich nur 3% richtig gemacht haben ist das echt heftig.. Ich meine, das wrde bedeuten, dass sechsmal so viele Leute die Aufgabe richtig bekommen htten, wenn wir nur geraten htten  :Big Grin:  die Aufgabe wre also von blinden Affen besser belst worden als von uns... man bruchte demnach 60 Studenten, um so viele richtige Antworten zu bekommen wie einem 10 Affen liefern wrden... wie soll die Frage dann zwischen guten und sehr guten Studenten unterscheiden, wenn man sie im Schnitt besser beantworten konnte, wenn man nicht lesen kann?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Jetzt wo die ganze Dozenten Auswertung vorliegt bin ich doch wieder aufgeregt wegen morgen.
Ich wnsch und allen ganz viel Glck und erholsamen, Gehirn-regenerierenden Schlaf!

----------


## davo

Vielen Dank!  :Grinnnss!:  Das wnsch ich euch allen auch! Freu mich schon auf morgen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## FlameIngo

Ich merke heute schon, wie kaputt ich bin nach all dem Lernen und der Anspannung und der Prfung heute. Da wird heute hoffentlich gut geschlafen.

----------


## charmingbaer

Oh ja, schlafen werd ich sicher auch gut  :Grinnnss!: 
Die Dozentenwertung ist bei mir 0,6% schlechter als die Statistik, kommt also ziemlich gut hin.

----------


## davo

Ich bin jetzt "leider" wieder wach  :Grinnnss!:  Zum Glck hab ich nie Einschlafprobleme... ich wnsch euch eine gute und erholsame Nacht  :hmmm...:

----------


## LaTraviata

War gerade meine 17k Runde laufen und versuche nun etwas ruhiger zu werden. Trotz der Mdigkeit war ich so voller Anspannung, dass ich meine neue Bestzeot gelaufen bin. Immerhin etwas... nachdem das Kreuzen heute leider nicht so gut war, wie erhofft. Scheint aber recht gut kalkulierbar zu sein, da Dozenten und Statistik sich bis in die Nachkommestelle  bei mir decken  :Grinnnss!: . Morgen nochmal Gas geben, dann drfte das hinhauen. Ich hoffe einfach instndig, dass die in Anatomie keinen Scheiss bauen... 

Euch allen alles Gute und morgen Mittag hoffentlich entspanntes und glckliches Durchatmen inklusive Beine hochlegen!

----------


## Osterhagen

> Oh ja, schlafen werd ich sicher auch gut 
> Die Dozentenwertung ist bei mir 0,6% schlechter als die Statistik, kommt also ziemlich gut hin.


bei mir dasselbe, das ist die Fibroblastenwachstumsfaktor-Frage  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Jo, ich hab auch genau die 0,6% Differenz.

----------


## Osterhagen

gestern todmde um kurz nach 10 ins Bett gefallen und heute um 6 von alleine wieder wach....

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab gut geschlafen, bin aber jetzt schon wieder ein nervs Wrack  :Grinnnss!: 

Tschacka, Leute! Nochmal alles geben heute und dann haben wir es hinter uns!

----------


## davo

Ich bin leider mitten in der Nacht aufgewacht und konnte dann, total ungewhnlich fr mich, 1,5h lang nicht wieder einschlafen...  ::-oopss:  Bin aber trotzdem fit und guter Dinge  :Grinnnss!:  Ich wnsch euch allen viel Erfolg fr den zweiten Teil heute!!!  :Top:

----------


## charmingbaer

Viel Erfolg noch fr heute!! Heute Mittag ist es erstmal geschafft!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Arrhythmie

Ich drcke Euch die Daumen!

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich hier auch  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## Kiddo

Daumen sind fest gedrckt.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Wuhuuuu, bald habt ihr es geschafft!  :Grinnnss!:  Meine Daumen sind ganz fest gedrckt!

----------


## LaTraviata

Vorbeiiii frs erste! Gerade einerseits echt erleichtert, andererseits nun gespannt, ob's reicht. Man man man ....

----------


## mojam

War es sehr schwer?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Oh man! Ich fand es ganz okay heute und bin mal seeeehr gespannt ob sich mein Ergebnis noch sehr von der Statistik unterscheiden wird. Aktuell bin ich gerade etwas fassungslos  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mojam

Was heit fassungelos

----------


## Atya

Juhuuu ich hab es geschafft 😊 
nur noch mndlich u dann FREIHEIT

----------


## Osterhagen

Ich bin auch fassungslos momentan... wenn sich die statistische Wertung sich so besttigen sollte.... im positiven Sinne....

----------


## LaTraviata

ebenso  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Wunderbar, dass es so gut gelaufen ist. Das freut mich sehr fr euch  :Grinnnss!: !!

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Wenn das eigentliche Ergebnis nicht wesentlich anders wird als die Statistik, habe ich das Physikum im Sack.  :Smilie:

----------


## ][truba][

Schriftlich oder schon komplett?

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Komplett. Ich hatte das Mndliche schon vor 2 Wochen.

----------


## Mnze

Wie berechnet sich eigentlich letztendlich die Gesamtnote? Werden die schriftlichen % und die mndlichen % zusammengerechnet und daraus eine Note errechnet oder wird schriftlich eine Note gerundet, mndlich eine Note gerundet und die beiden dann miteinander verrechnet?

----------


## ][truba][

Dann herzlichen Glckwunsch DD. Wenn du nicht grad bei >63% bist wird sich da nicht mehr so viel ndern, dass du nicht bestehst!

----------


## Unregistriert

Es wird jeweils eine note gebildet und die werden miteinander verrechnet. 
z. B. Schriftlich hast du eine 2 und mndlich ne 1, dann ergibt das als endnote eine 1,5 (sehr gut)

----------


## ][truba][

Du kriegst schriftlich eine Note (beide Tage zusammen ergeben ja bestimmte %Zahlen = Note) und mndlich kriegst du auch eine. Beide zhlen 50/50. Bei X,5 wird auf die bessere Note gerundet. Dort steht dann z.B. mit Gut (2,5) bestanden oder so etwas

----------


## charmingbaer

Jaaa, vorbei!! Fand es heute besser als gestern und die Statistik sagt es mir auch  :Grinnnss!: . Wenn es so bleibt, hab ich mit besserer Note bestanden als gedacht  :bhh: .

Und dann habe ich heute auch meinen Brief fr die mndliche bekommen...
BC beim BOss, fragt alles und wei natrlich viel, find ich aber so ganz nett und ist ein ganz ruhiger und wie ich glaube auch fairer Typ.
Anatomie bei der Neuro-Professorin. Das ist nicht ganz so prickelnd, weil ich immense Lcken in Neuro habe.
Physio bei einer ganz lieben Frau, die selber von sich sagt, dass sie auch nicht so viel wei  :hmmm...: .
Am 1.9. ist es dann hoffentlich vorbei

----------


## Melina93

Ich trau mich nicht nachzusehen...aarrgghhh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Ich bin aber ber >63%.

----------


## ][truba][

Ich meinte natrlich unter.

--> mein Kopf = Matsche-pampe.

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Ich wei. War auch ein Scherz.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Solara

Melina, geh nachschauen  :hmmm...: , es ndert sich ja nix mehr an deinen Antworten, nur weit du dann frher Bescheid!

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Literaturauswertung: 93,9% 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## yoomii94

so ihr lieben  :Big Grin:  ich hoffe ihr habt alle bestanden *-* ich mach mir erstmal 2 ruhige Tage, da ich den Brief eh noch nicht hab

----------


## ihtdln

Ich geh auch davon aus dass ich es geschafft hab. Sollte sogar ne drei rausspringen. Jetzt 1 Tag entspannen, am Freitag erwarte ich meine Einladung zum Mndlichen, dann geht der richtige Endspurt los ;)

----------


## Bonnerin

Sooo ihr Lieben!
Ich habe jetzt auch nachgeschaut und wenn sich nicht allzu viel ndert wird es bei mir wohl wirklich die 3 werden  :Big Grin: 

@ yoomi: Vielen Dank  :Grinnnss!: 
@ charmingbaer: Wir schaffen das schon!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Uh, ist das wieder spannend  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hoffe die Dozenten finden nicht noch mehr Fehler und die Abweichung vom statistischen Ergebnis wird nicht grer  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laura12

Glckwunsch an alle  :Smilie: 
Ich habe es wahrscheinlich geschafft genau auf der Grenze zwischen 2 Noten zu landen, muss also bis zum offiziellen Ergebnis warten, bis ich wei was es wird ;)

----------


## FlameIngo

Wie ist das denn, wenn man bspweise bei 79,3 stehen wrde ? Wrde das auch aufgerundet werden ?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Wie ist das denn, wenn man bspweise bei 79,3 stehen wrde ? Wrde das auch aufgerundet werden ?


Es wird nicht aufgerundet. 79,3 ist 79,3.

----------


## davo

Also es wird knapp, aber wenn Fortuna mir hold ist wird es fr die Note Gut reichen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

Kann man sich echt auf die Dozentenlsungen verlassen? ich kann nicht glauben, was da steht...dann hAtte ich bestanden trotz gefhlter Pleite gestern  :Smilie:

----------


## FlameIngo

Wisst ihr, wann immer so die offiziellen Lsungen vom IMPP verffentlicht werden ?

----------


## davo

Bei 1-2 Fragen kanns da vielleicht schon Abweichungen geben, aber mehr werden die mit ihrer Literaturauswertung wohl kaum daneben liegen. Mal sehn was sich in Sachen herausgenommene Fragen noch tun wird  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Wenn bei den Dozenten jetzt nichts total seltsames rauskommt und das IMPP nicht einige Sachen komplett anders gemeint hat, dann hab ich wohl (unverhofft und ungeplant) die Eins geschafft. Jetzt bin ich echt aufgeregt und nervs bezglich der mndlichen, ich hab auch immer noch keine Ladung *auf hohem Niveau jammer*

----------


## davo

Wow, genial! Ein Kommilitone bewegt sich auch mit gutem Abstand im Einser-Bereich. Ich halt dir die Daumen, dass es auch so bleibt  :Top:

----------


## Bahamut

Du bekommst fr deine 1 einen Keks  :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Danke  :Grinnnss!:  Hab aktuell 6 Punkte "Puffer" zur Einser-Grenze. Ich denke also die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht. Das htte ich wirklich nicht erwartet.

----------


## Kandra

Krass AA, Glckwunsch! Aber eigentlich hab ich bei dir auch nix anderes erwartet ;)

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Danke  :Love: 
Du berschtzt mich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

Glckwunsch  :Smilie:  mich berrascht das gar nicht bei dir  :Smilie:  Freue mich fr dich  :Smilie:

----------


## nie

Glckwunsch an alle, ihr habt euch das wirklich verdient. 
Und definitiv dieses Semester bewiesen, dass Warter auch unglaublich gute Leistungen bringen knnen. Respekt!

----------


## Bonnerin

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Big Grin: 
Irgendwie habe ich die ganze Zeit gewusst, dass du es schaffen kannst, wenn du zwei gute Tage hast!
Ich freu mich total fr dich!!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Danke, danke!  :Blush: 

Jetzt aber zurck zur Tagesordnung, bisher gab es ja nur positive Rckmeldungen, also hoffe ich mal stark, dass alle Mitstreiter es geschafft haben! Darber freu ich mich so richtig  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bonnerin

Du hast doch selbst gesagt, dass von uns keiner in der Vorklinik zurckgelassen wird und so wie ichs verfolgt hab siehts gut aus.
Wir sind spitze, Leute!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Glckwunsch an alle  :Grinnnss!: !
Freut mich wirklich sehr fr euch alle!!

----------


## Bonnerin

Danke, Sternchenhase!  :Smilie: 

Hach, morgen gehts los mit dem richtigen Endspurt. Noch 8 Tage insgesamt, 3x Physio, 2.5x Anatomie und 2.5x BC.
Habe den nettesten Biochemiker erwischt, eine der besten Anatominnen und auch wenn der Physiologe nicht so genial ist gibt es deutlich schlimmere...immerhin ist er sehr lffeltreu  :Big Grin: 
Dann bin ich am 28.8. abends erlst, egal, wie es ausgeht, obwohl bei meiner Kombi das Bestehen drin sein sollte  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich glaube vor mir hat keiner mehr, oder?

----------


## Palimpalim

Hallo, erstmal Glckwunsch an alle :hmmm...:  Ich hab jetzt auch gerade meine Ergebnisse gecheckt: Gestern bei der Literaturauswertung 89,4 und heute 92,5 Prozent. Die beiden Werte muss ich jetzt also addieren und durch 2 teilen? Und wie ist das jetzt mit der Grenze zur 1??? Ich bin grad total berfordert... Meine Werte der Literaturrecherche liegen hher als die der Studentenstatistik. Welche Werte sind denn im Zweifel aussagekrftiger?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Addier einfach die punkte der Dozentenlsung (die ist normalerweise zu 99%mit dem Endergebnis bereinstimmend). Ab 288 hast du die Eins sicher. 
Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## Palimpalim

Das wren dann bei mir 291. Und das ist eine fixe Grenze? Ich fass es nicht...  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Naja, 288 sind 90% von 320...

----------


## Unregistriert

Mit 280 wird es wohl eher nix mit der 1 oder? Hab leider auch eben noch den Punkt bei der Confounder-Frage verloren.

----------


## medcat

Kann mir bitte jemand erklren, wie es abluft, mit den Fragen rausnehmen? Bei mir ist es knapp, laut Dozentenlsungen 195 Punkte. Wenn Fragen rausgenommen werden, schadet das mir? Oder gibt es einen Nachteilsausgleich?

----------


## Muriel

Steht alles genau erklrt in den Informationen des IMPP, die Dir vor der Prfung zugeschickt wurden.

----------


## medcat

Ok, danke!

----------


## Kiddo

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an euch alle!

----------


## Osterhagen

dankeschn, die Mndliche kommt zwar noch, aber mit meinen Prfern sollte ich wohl eher keine zu groen Verbesserungen mehr erwarten und lieber hoffen mein Ergebnis zu halten.  :bhh:

----------


## Unregistriert

Mit ner 4 im schriftlichen Physikum kann ich gleich zum Arbeitsamt oder? damit hat man doch null Chancen spter ne gute Stelle zu bekommen  :Frown:

----------


## Melina93

Ich glaub immer noch nicht, dass es vorbei ist  :Smilie:  Nur noch das Mndliche und dann endlich Klinik. Msste ne 2 haben, um insgesamt noch ne 2 zu bekommen...wird eohl von den Prfern und Themen abhngen. Aber jetzt wird erst einmal ein wenig dezent gegammelt  :Smilie:

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich hab laut Dozentenwertung mit 6 Punkten Puffer ne 2  :Grinnnss!: . Das freut mich ungemein und ich hoffe, das bleibt auch so  :bhh: .
Heute werd ich dann mal anfangen  fr die mndliche zu lernen. Hab mega Respekt und wei gerade nicht, wie ich das alles schaffen soll.

----------


## ][truba][

> Mit ner 4 im schriftlichen Physikum kann ich gleich zum Arbeitsamt oder? damit hat man doch null Chancen spter ne gute Stelle zu bekommen


Stimmt leider! Brich am Besten gleich ab. Dann verlierst du nicht so viel Zeit und kannst dich gleich arbeitssuchend melden...

----------


## Feuerblick

> Mit ner 4 im schriftlichen Physikum kann ich gleich zum Arbeitsamt oder? damit hat man doch null Chancen spter ne gute Stelle zu bekommen


 :Wand:

----------


## Melina93

> Mit ner 4 im schriftlichen Physikum kann ich gleich zum Arbeitsamt oder? damit hat man doch null Chancen spter ne gute Stelle zu bekommen


Warum denkst du das? Mir hat mal jemand gesagt, dass diese Noten teilweise erst gar nicht angeschaut werden fr Doktorarbeit oder Stelle. Und selbst wenn. Jetzf kannste eh nichts mehr ndern. Konzentrier dich auf den Rest.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich hab jetzt nochal ne Frage zum Nachteilsausgleich. Ich verstehs nicht :Blush: 

Aaaalsoo.. angenommen eine Frage wird elimniert, weil a und b richtig sind. Ich hab aber c angekreuzt, hilft mir das dann auch was, wenn die Frage aus der Wertung fliegt, oder nur denen, die a und b gekreuzt haben??? Tut mir leid, wenn es schon mal gefragt wurde

----------


## Muriel

Um genau zu sein, wrest Du in diesem Fall sogar uU der groe Gewinner. An Deiner Punktzahl ndert sich ja nix,  aber die Bestehens- und Notengrenzen sinken, was Dir also ohne Wissen nur mit Glck eine bessere Note als "eigentlich verdient" verschaffen knnte.

----------


## Solara

Cool, AA! 

Aber ich stimme Kandra zu, ich hatte dir das von Anfang an zugetraut und bin begeistert, dass du das so gerockt hast! Jetzt noch das mndliche und dann ab in die Klinik mit genialem Physikum, das hast du dir verdient. 

Und an den Rest: man existiert auch ganz gut mit nicht so tollem Physikum  :hmmm...: , Arbeitsamt ist nicht zwingend zu kontaktieren  :bhh:

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

> Mit ner 4 im schriftlichen Physikum kann ich gleich zum Arbeitsamt oder? damit hat man doch null Chancen spter ne gute Stelle zu bekommen


Also ich wrde das an Deiner Stelle dann mit dem Medizinstudium direkt lassen.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Mit ner 4 im schriftlichen Physikum kann ich gleich zum Arbeitsamt oder? damit hat man doch null Chancen spter ne gute Stelle zu bekommen


Die ganzen letzten Jahre heisst es rztemangel. :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand: 

 Aber du hast vollkommen recht die Physikumsnote ist das einzige was ein Chef sehen will wenn du dich bewirbst. Und mit einem schlechten wirst du hchstens Putzhelfer

Wirf das Studium hin.

Ehrlich: ES INTERESSIERT DIE MEISTEN CHEFS EINEN DRECK WELCHE NOTE DU IM PHYSIKUM ABLIEFERST:

----------


## davo

Ja, ich bin mir auch verdammt sicher, dass eine Vier im Physikum dir kaum Nachteile bereiten wird. Hchstens wenn du bei einem anspruchsvollen Prof eine Doktorarbeit machen willst, aber selbst da ist es den allermeisten ja anscheinend egal. Deshalb also: mach dir keine unntige Angst deswegen!  :Top: 

Ich bin echt zufrieden mit meinem Ergebnis und kann es irgendwie noch gar nicht so richtig glauben. Dienstag frh war gerade erst, und da hat sich alles noch ganz anders angefhlt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich bin echt zufrieden mit meinem Ergebnis und kann es irgendwie noch gar nicht so richtig glauben. Dienstag frh war gerade erst, und da hat sich alles noch ganz anders angefhlt


Kenn ich,ging mir letztes Jahr genauso.Glckwunsch an alle die Bestanden haben  :Grinnnss!: 

und fr alle die nicht bestanden habe:

Macht euch keinen Kopf,kmmert euch erstmal um die Mndliche und tankt danach Energie
im Frhjahr schafft ihr es  :Knuddel:

----------


## Bahamut

So ein Bull*** (bzgl. der 4). So einen unntigen Kommentar kann man auch fr sich behalten. Respektlos allen gegenber die es nicht geschafft haben, oder sich ber ihre bestandene Prfung mit einer 4 freuen (so wie ich).

Es gibt mit Sicherheit so manchen der gerne mit dir tauschen wrde.

Manche schaffen das Physikum garnicht oder mssen eben einen Kurs fr 2500 Euro machen, also sei froh dass du nicht dazu gehrst.

Wenn wir jetzt Biologie o.. studieren wrden, dann wre die Note wichtig. Beim Arztberuf ist der Vorteil ja eindeutig der, dass man zu 99% nie arbeitlos sein wird...

Also...FREUEN oder den Mund halten! Danke!

----------


## Nurbanu

Ignoriert doch den 4er-Troll.  :hmmm...:  

@ AA
Danke, dass du die Riege der Warter so hevorragend vertrittst  :Top: 

@ Note
Durch ist durch. Letztendlich zhlt die Physikumsnote nur 1/3 fr die Gesamtnote. 
Diss bekommt man auch mit durchschnittlichen Noten. Ich unterstelle mal den wenigsten echte Forschungsabsichten und diejenigen, die welche haben werden wahrscheinlich eh eine 1 oder 2 haben.

----------


## te@

Mein Hausarzt hat mir mal erzhlt, dass er noch nie nach seinem Physikum gefragt worden ist, geschweige denn nach seiner Note und der ist jetzt in Rente gegangen. Noten sind relativ. Wichtig ist, dass man bestanden hat und somit sich qualifiziert hat fr die Klinik. Das ist ja der Grund warum wir diese Physikum ablegen!
Stresst euch nicht wegen der Note, die sagt ja nicht wirklich aus wie euer Lernstand ist. Bei anderen Fragen bzw. Themengebieten htte ich wahrscheinlich auch besser oder schlechter abgeschnitten. Also abhaken und weitermachen! ;)

----------


## Stan.

> Stresst euch nicht wegen der Note, die sagt ja nicht wirklich aus wie euer Lernstand ist. Bei anderen Fragen bzw. Themengebieten htte ich wahrscheinlich auch besser oder schlechter abgeschnitten. ;)


Ich stimme dir zu, dass die Note wirklich in aller Regel nicht wichtig ist fr die sptere Laufbahn. 

Aber ich wrde schon meinen, dass die Note etwas ber den Lernstand aussagt. Es ist ja nicht so als wrden nur immer irgendwelche absurden Randgebietsfragen kommen, die eh fr Vorkliniker unwichtig sind (Die Ausnahme wie der fibroblast growth factor besttigt die Regel  :hmmm...:  )

Oder wie siehst du das?

----------


## Radischen

Ich denke auch das die Note schon etwas ber den Lernstand aussagt, da muss ich mich Stan anschlieen. 
Des meiste was eine allerdings eine1 oder 2  bringt, ist denke ich das man sein Ego mal streicheln kann ( was man nach diesen 2 Jahren, auch mehr als ntig hat). Ich bin auch schlechter aber ich freue mich wie ein honigkuchenpferd das ich bestanden habe. Das sogar noch mal ein wenig mehr, da ich nach dem erstenmal eingeben fr Tag 2 nur 37 %  angezeigt bekam, zum Glck war  ich nur beim eingeben verrutscht, aber  das Herz ist mir mehr als nur in die Hose gerutscht. Am Ende bin ich im 3er Bereich was meine Leistung auch wieder spiegelt. Fr besser Noten htte ich einfach mehr lernen mssen.

----------


## te@

Ja so war das auch nicht gemeint. Sorry doof ausgedrckt. 
Wer viel lernt der verdient auch eine gute Note. Ich meinte nur dass man manchmal schlechter ist obwohl man viel gelernt hat weil manche Parameter nicht in dieses Augenblick passen. Die Note spiegelt halt den Moment wieder den man selber beeinflusst aber man soll nicht denken dass alle die eine 2 haben den gleichen stand haben sonder dass das individuell abhngig wie gut oder schlecht man das gelernt wiedergeben kann und man sollte die Note annehmen und versuch auf der Grundlage weiterzuarbeiten und sich zu steigern

----------


## Matzexc1

Kollegen ich hab heute erfahren das es mglicherweise bei mir zu einem Prferwechsel kommt(wenigstens auch wer als Ersatz kommt) bin momentan etwas am Boden. Der Wechsel ist ala Tag/Nacht.

Da es mein letzter Versuch ist haut das strker rein als sonst.

----------


## Melina93

Das muss doch nicht negativ sein. Weist du wer dein neuer Prfer ist? 
Vielleicht ist er ja jemand, der immer wieder die gleichen Themen prft ( gibts ja). Dann wrs nicht so viel Stoff.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Kollegen ich hab heute erfahren das es mglicherweise bei mir zu einem Prferwechsel kommt(wenigstens auch wer als Ersatz kommt) bin momentan etwas am Boden. Der Wechsel ist ala Tag/Nacht.
> 
> Da es mein letzter Versuch ist haut das strker rein als sonst.


Ich glaube, dass du so gut vorbereitet bist, dass das keinen groen Unterschied macht  :Smilie: . Du machst das  :Grinnnss!: !
Welches Fach denn?

----------


## davo

Matze, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass dich das jetzt ziemlich fertigmacht. Aber du darfst folgendes nicht vergessen: Du hast dich ein Semester lang grndlich auf die drei Fcher vorbereitet, und zwar prferunabhngig. Und fr die prferspezifische Vorbereitung hast du jetzt noch gut zwei Wochen Zeit. Das klappt  :Top:  Wann wirst du denn erfahren ob der Wechsel auch tatschlich stattfinden wird oder doch nicht?

----------


## Matzexc1

Keine Ahnung.Die Themen sind hnlich die Tiefe nicht.Wir reden hier von Grundlagen/sehr tief

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Katastrophisieren wird dir da wohl eher wenig helfen. Du wirst ja sicherlich jetzt schon ziemlich viel knnen, also konzentrier dich doch vielleicht einfach auf die Themen, die der neue Prfer gern fragt, die du nicht ganz so gut kannst. 
Jetzt durch zu drehen kostet doch nur zeit.

Btw, ich wei meine Prfer noch nicht mal  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Matzexc1

Hab gerade die Altprotokolle zusammengetragen und arbeite mich jetzt da durch. Zeit zum Wahnsinnig werden hab ich nach dem 7.9

----------


## Bonnerin

Tief durchatmen, Matze. Das ist leichter gesagt als getan, aber ndern kannst weder du es noch wir.

Ich schliee mich den anderen an - du hast gut gelernt dieses Semester und du hast doch auch den ML-Kurs besucht. Es wird klappen!

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich verstehe, dass es dich erstmal aus der Bahn wirft, Matze. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass du es trotzdem meistern wirst! Und es ist ja auch noch etwas Zeit, manche Sachen nochmal tiefer durchzugehen. Alles wird gut!

@AA: Ich hab dir noch gar nicht zu deiner ultimativen Leistung gratuliert, Bombe!

----------


## LaTraviata

Gratulation an alle, insbesondere an AA fr diese Wahnsinnsleistung!!!! Lob und Anrkennung in verschrfter Form von meiner Seite!

Fr die mndlichen Prfungen drcke ich auch die Duamen. Habe heute auch nicht so gute Neuigkeiten bezglich meiner Prfung erfahren mssen, aber nun muss ich das beste daraus machen... 
Matze: ich schicke Dir Mut, Glaube an Dich und Deine Fhigkeiten und einen ruhigen Kopf und starke Nerven! Du wirst den Pokal nach Hause holen und wer wei... vielleicht stecken wir im nchsten Monat schon in einer Kohorte und der Spa geht weiter  :hmmm...: !

Gut's Nchtle Euch allen (ich bin noch immer echt geschafft, aber morgen muss es weitergehen. Abgesehen davon, dass ich Angst habe, alles wieder zu vergessen, wenn ich nicht "dran" bleibe...)

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Vielen dank  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich freu mich wahnsinnig, wir haben es hier alle gepackt, meine Freunde haben es alle geschafft, einfach wunderbar  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab nur absolut keine Lust mehr weiter zu lernen, aber ich hab auch noch keine Ladung  :grrrr....:  wenn heute nichts kommt, gehe ich mal von der zweiten Septemberwoche aus, das ist ja echt noch ewig lang. Einerseits gut viel zeit zu haben, anderseits bin ich eh schon ziemlich angespannt und muss das dann noch lnger aushalten.

----------


## davo

Rein interessehalber: gibts bei euch allen auch so viele Leute mit guten und sehr guten Ergebnissen? Ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich einfach nur eine bestimmte Subpopulation kenne, aber ich hab bis jetzt von niemandem gehrt, bei dem es nicht geklappt hat, von wahnsinnig vielen, die ein Gut haben, und auch von erstaunlich vielen, die ein Sehr gut haben. Ich bin echt extrem gespannt auf die IMPP-Statistiken, insbesondere auf die zu Gieen - ob unser Semester wirklich so toll ist ( :Grinnnss!: ), oder ob das einfach nur ein sehr selektiver Eindruck war/ist  :Grinnnss!: 

Heute beginnt wieder der Ernst des Lebens... aber zum Glck kein Multiple Choice mehr  :Gefllt mir!:   :Grinnnss!: 

Noch ein paar Fragen: wie bereitet ihr euch eigentlich auf den mndlichen Teil vor, wenn ihr eure Prfer schon kennt? Nur anhand der Altprotokolle? Oder wiederholt ihr auch wichtige Basics? Und wieviel Prozent eurer Zeit habt ihr fr die drei Fcher jeweils veranschlagt?

----------


## LaTraviata

Hej!
Bei mir wird erst die Basis fest betoniert und dann der Aufbau betrieben. Habe meine Zeit grob gedrittelt, wenn auch vermutlich gut 50% fr Anatomie drauf gehen werden, wenn ich die Zeit, die ich noch in der Modellausleihe verbringen werde, hinzuzhle.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle Physikumskandidaten, nun rockt ihr auch noch die Mndliche!

----------


## ][truba][

Wahrscheinlich war euer Physikum einfach bloss leicht  :hmmm...: 

Ich hab 60% "Grundlagen" und 40% "Protokolle" gemacht. Lag aber auch daran, dass eine Prferin kein Protokoll hatte, einer alles gefragt hat und bei dem anderen hat es dann leider nicht gepasst mit den Themen fr mich und dem in seinen Protokollen.

----------


## LaTraviata

Dann wren wir wohl der erste Jahrgang, der damit hausieren gehen kann, "wir haben das leichteste Physikum berhaupt geschrieben...". 
Ob DAS jemals passieren wird? Ich denke, Nein...  :Grinnnss!: 

Abgesehen davon habe ich hier leider andere Erfahrungen gemacht bezglich der Durchfallquote  :Traurig: .
Und das trbt momentan schon sehr meine Laune und die die Freude ber das eigene Bestehen.

----------


## Melina93

Bei uns ist es auch eher durchwachsen. Viele haben zwar gut bestanden, aber schlechter als sie beim ben gekreuzt haben. Der allgemeine Tenor hier ist eher, dass Tag 1 schwer war, whrend Tag 2 einfach war. Dem kann ich mich eigentlich anschlieen. Leicht fand ich es nicht.

----------


## FlameIngo

Also ehrlich gesagt fand ich den ersten Tag schon recht schwer, Physik, teilweise Physio etc..  (den zweiten auch, aber da konnte ich ohnehin mehr). Hab sicher 10% schlechter gekreuzt...

Ich fands insgesamt sehr anspruchsvoll.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich fand beide Tage nicht einfach, und ich habe deutlich besser gekreuzt als jemals zuvor. Die meisten die ich kenne haben im Dreier-Bereich gepunktet. Bis jetzt wei ich von keinem, der durchgefallen ist, aber von (min.) zwei weiteren Einsern. 
Insgesamt fand ich F15 zB "einfacher" (gerade Tag2), trotzdem war ich da 6% schlechter. Sagt also alles nicht viel aus, da es echt enorm auf die Tagesform ankommt.

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich fand auch den ersten Tag eher schwerer, habe da aber in der Mitte meiner sonstigen Kreuzergebnisse gekreuzt. Den 2. Tag fand ich schon gut machbar, war da an der oberen Grenze meiner bisherigen Ergebnisse  :Grinnnss!: .

Ich habe gerade keine Ahnung, wie ich die Themen fr die mndliche irgendwie schaffen soll :-/

----------


## davo

Ich finde ich schon, dass die aktuellen Physika deutlich einfacher sind als die wirklich alten. Ende der 00er Jahre find ich z.B. deutlich schwerer, und Anfang der 00er Jahre / Ende der 90er Jahre nochmal deutlich schwerer. Bei uns fand ich, wie Melina auch, Tag 2 deutlich weniger schwer als Tag 1. Wobei ich Chemie und Physik echt einfach fand, aber dafr war ich in Biochemie und Physio nochmal deutlich weniger gut als sonst. Subjektiv fand ich Tag 2 auch nicht sooo toll - in Bio war ich z.B. echt erschreckend schlecht. Allerdings hab sogar ich auf Tag 2 ber 85%, insofern kanns wohl nicht so schwer gewesen sein  :Grinnnss!:   :Stick Out Tongue:  Meine Traumkombination wre gewesen Tag 1 von H14 und Tag 2 von F15. Oder halt, insgesamt betrachtet, H14. Aber es gab auch viele Physika der jngeren Vergangenheit, die ich deutlich schwerer als unseres fand - z.B. H13. Vielleicht war ja dann wirklich einfach die Gieener Referenzgruppe diesmal besser als sonst. Bisher war die Referenzgruppe in Gieen ja immer etwas unterhalb des Bundesdurchschnitts. Oh Gott, ich bin gespannt auf die Statistik  :Grinnnss!:  (Komplett sinnlos, ich wei, aber irgendwie find ich das einfach spannend... und mit irgendwelchen sinnlosen Gedanken muss man sich ja ablenken, wenn man sich eigentlich auf den mndlichen Teil vorbereiten sollte  :Grinnnss!: )

Ich fhl mich auch grad etwas verloren. So viele Dinge die man sich anschauen sollte, und man wei gar nicht, wo man anfangen soll. Das wird jetzt unter Umstnden deutlich weniger strukturiert als meine Vorbereitung auf den schriftlichen Teil  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## FlameIngo

Davo: du hast eine PN

----------


## davo

Danke fr den Hinweis  :Grinnnss!:  Hab dir grad geantwortet  :hmmm...:

----------


## FlameIngo

Ich bin erst Ende September dran mndlich  :Smilie:   Dafr kann wohl alles dran kommen. :/

Ich vertraue den Altprotokollen, lerne die genannten Themen sehr genau, aber alles andere trotzdem gleichmig (zumindest versuche ich es). 
Wenn z.Bsp. dasteht, dass nie genaue SW-Wege gefragt wurde, werde ich die nicht exzessiv lernen.

----------


## Bonnerin

So, dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf zu davos Frage dazu:

Ich hnge ja schon seit gestern in der Vorbereitung fr die mndliche Prfung und hatte bereits die Wartezeit aufs Tag 2-Dozentenergebnis damit verbracht, mir meinen Schlachtplan zu berlegen:

BC: Mein BC-Prfer verlangt die Basics von allen Stoffwechselwegen, die habe ich aber Gott sei Dank gut im 2. Semester gelernt. Da er einer der Verantwortlichen frs Praktikum ist setzt er ganz grobe Kenntnisse der Versuche voraus, die aber nicht so schwer zu behalten sind. Generell ist bei ihm der Tenor (auch in den Lffeln zu lesen), dass man mit solidem Wissen von ML bzw. Endspurt problemlos durchkommt. Wegen BC ist wohl auch nur eine bei ihm durchgefallen, aber das lag daran, dass sie sein Lieblingsthema Atmungskette (!!!) wirklich komplett auf Lcke gelernt hat => Basics

Anatomie: Meine Prferin wertet Histo/Makro 50:50 und prft es auch so. Heute ist mein Histo-Tag, ich wiederhole smtliche Prparate und versuche mglichst viel dazu sagen zu knnen, gelegentlich auch nochmal in der Renate am Nachschlagen  :Grinnnss!:  Sie fragt wohl auch nach den Techniken der Histologie, darum zieh ich mir auch nochmal die Frbungen und Fixierungen rein. Wer bei ihr durchgefallen ist ist laut Lffeln wegen Histo durchgefallen, aber das klang auch so nach "Ja, das ist ein Prparat..." und nichts weiter. In Makro prft sie wohl gerne Topographie und Basiswissen. Ihr gehts um den berblick und das Verstndnis, nicht so um die Details. Werde das am Montag mit Prpkursaufzeichnungen, Prometheus und Rohen angehen => Makro Basics, Histo etwas mehr

Physio: Da werde ich mir noch mehr Altprotokolle reinziehen, er prft wohl immer das Gleiche. Dazu die Buchkapitel, die er in einem Standardwerk verfasst hat und seine Lieblinge zustzlich auch nochmal im Silbernagl. Er findet wohl vegetative Phsiologie mit Ausnahme von Symphatikus/Parasymphatikus unter seiner Wrde und hat anscheinend nur ein einziges Mal berhaut was halbwegs vegetatives gefragt. => Vegetativ: Nochmal Hick/Hick berfliegen, Animalisch: Das, was er wissen will, auch ber die normalen Basics hinaus.

Kp ob du sowas hren wolltest, davo, aber egal  :hmmm...:

----------


## davo

Ich hab eigentlich eher gemeint, dass es mich interessieren wrde, wieviel Zeit ihr in Altprotokoll-Stoff steckt, und wieviel Zeit in das generelle Wiederholen "allgemeiner Grundlagen" (inkl. dem was nie genannt wurde) - aber deine Antwort find ich trotzdem auch interessant  :Grinnnss!: 

P.S.: ich find es herrlich dass du immer den Begriff animalische Physiologie verwendest - den hab ich in Gieen echt noch nie gehrt  :Grinnnss!:  Habs jetzt endlich mal nachgeschaut - bei uns luft das alles unter "allgemeine (Zell-, Muskel-, Neuro- und Sinnes-) Physiologie"

----------


## Melina93

Wie sehr vertraut ihr da den Altprotokollen? Ich habe irgendwie total Panik, dass am Ende doch etwas vllig anderes drankommt. Aber man kann ja schlecht alles supet gut lernen in zwei Wochen.Ich zumindest nicht  :Smilie:

----------


## Muriel

> Ich finde ich schon, dass die aktuellen Physika deutlich einfacher sind als die wirklich alten. Ende der 00er Jahre find ich z.B. deutlich schwerer, und Anfang der 00er Jahre / Ende der 90er Jahre nochmal deutlich schwerer.


Hah! Ich wusste doch, dass wir es damals viiiiiiiel schwerer hatten  :hmmm...:

----------


## davo

Melina, exakt das ist mein Problem  :Grinnnss!: 

Muriel, ich hab das durchaus ernst gemeint  :Grinnnss!:  Auch wenn sich das fr euch vielleicht witzig anhrt  :Grinnnss!:  Damals waren ja auch die Ergebnisse ganz anders als heute. H14 hatte die Referenzgruppe im Schnitt 78,5%, und nur 2,9% der Referenzgruppe haben es nicht geschafft, whrend beispielsweise H99 (ltestes Herbst-Examen mit Ergebnissen in der IMPP-Archiv-Datei) die Referenzgruppe im Schnitt 64,8% (!!!) hatte, und 10,5% der Referenzgruppe es nicht geschafft haben. Wobei mir gerade auffllt, dass damals die Bestehensgrenze sehr niedrig war - war die damals 50%?! Naja. Ich sollt jetzt echt mal lernen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

Sie war ist niedriger damals,  ja. Ist ja aber auch klar, wenn die Referenzgruppe so viel schlechter immer war. Damals hat man so mit 165 ungefhr immer ganz gut bestanden.

----------


## davo

Aber damals war sie von Haus aus schon niedriger, oder? Vermutlich weil es auch noch Mehrfachantworten gab?

OK. Must. Focus. Now.

----------


## Muriel

Nee, da gab es schon die gleiche 22 (?)% Regel.

----------


## Bonnerin

@ davo: Bei uns sollte man da vorsichtig sein, die Physiologieinstitute befinden sich sogar an zwei verschiedenen Standorten  :Grinnnss!: 

@ Muriel: Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich die alten Physikumsfragen viel schwerer fand...und ich persnlich fand tatschlich auch das Physikum F2015 einen Ticken schwerer als das, was wir jetzt hatten.

Ich mache Feierabend. Nach knapp 7,5h Stunden Histoprparate durchgehen wollen mein Kopf und ich wirklich nicht mehr. Immerhin muss ich dann am nchsten Anatomie-Lerntag nur nochmal die Frbungen wiederholen, der Rest sitzt relativ gut, finde ich. Und angeblich gibts wohl "eindeutige Prparate"  :bhh: 

Morgen ist Physio dran, ich bin gespannt...erstmal die 5 Seiten zu den Kanlen auswendig lernen und dann Elektrophysiologie. Wenn dann noch Zeit ist Innenohr.


Okay...wenn ich die Augen zumache sehe ich serse Drsen vor meinem geistigen Auge O.o

----------


## Matzexc1

N'Abend. Ich hab einen Prferwechsel^^ Gefhlskarussel der letzten 24 Stunden war irre. Anstatt einem sehr detailspezifischen kommt jemand mit Grundlagen und praktika. 

Weitaus angenehmere Gefhle  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  Jetzt ist das Bestehen mit Flei auf jeden Fall schaffbar.

Viel Erfolg uns allen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nurbanu

Siehst du  :Grinnnss!:  Das wird schon, du schaffst das.

----------


## Solara

> N'Abend. Ich hab einen Prferwechsel^^ Gefhlskarussel der letzten 24 Stunden war irre. Anstatt einem sehr detailspezifischen kommt jemand mit Grundlagen und praktika. 
> 
> Weitaus angenehmere Gefhle   Jetzt ist das Bestehen mit Flei auf jeden Fall schaffbar.
> 
> Viel Erfolg uns allen.


Hrt sich gut an - ist das jetzt schon der zweite Wechsel? Habe im Hinterkopf, dass du vor ein Paar Tage genau eine gegenstzlichen Wechsel befrchtet hattest - mag mich aber irren Dank zuvieler Dienste aktuell.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> N'Abend. Ich hab einen Prferwechsel^^ Gefhlskarussel der letzten 24 Stunden war irre. Anstatt einem sehr detailspezifischen kommt jemand mit Grundlagen und praktika. 
> 
> Weitaus angenehmere Gefhle   Jetzt ist das Bestehen mit Flei auf jeden Fall schaffbar.
> 
> Viel Erfolg uns allen.


Du schaffst das! Drck dir fest die Daumen.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Hrt sich gut an - ist das jetzt schon der zweite Wechsel? Habe im Hinterkopf, dass du vor ein Paar Tage genau eine gegenstzlichen Wechsel befrchtet hattest - mag mich aber irren Dank zuvieler Dienste aktuell.


Du irrst nicht.Es hie zuerst das als Ersatz soundso kommt(Detail bis ins kleinste),aus welchem Grund auch immer kommt jetzt jemand anderes  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

Heit natrlich nur:Weiterlernen,aber es nimmt Stress raus

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

> Ich fand auch den ersten Tag eher schwerer, habe da aber in der Mitte meiner sonstigen Kreuzergebnisse gekreuzt. Den 2. Tag fand ich schon gut machbar, war da an der oberen Grenze meiner bisherigen Ergebnisse .
> 
> Ich habe gerade keine Ahnung, wie ich die Themen fr die mndliche irgendwie schaffen soll :-/


Ich fand den ersten Tag auch schwerer. Ich hatte mich im ersten Moment danach auch wesentlich schlechter (min. 20 % als das jetzige Ergebnis htten mich nicht berrascht) eingeschtzt.
Der zweite Tag lief wesentlich besser und ich habe eigentlich mein bestes Physikum (welches ich zum allerersten Mal gekreuzt habe) gekreuzt. Da war das Ergebnis fr mich auch wirklich gut.
Muss echt was dran sein, wenn einem hhere Semester sagen, dass der Stress noch mal ein paar % rausholt und der 2. Tag einfacher als der erste ist.  :Big Grin: 

Momentan auch ein total komisches Gefhl, dass ich mich 2 Jahre lang bekloppt gemacht habe und jetzt pltzlich alles an Stress verflogen ist...
Sonst glaube ich's aber auch erst, wenn ich den Brief von unserem LPA habe..

----------


## Melina93

> N'Abend. Ich hab einen Prferwechsel^^ Gefhlskarussel der letzten 24 Stunden war irre. Anstatt einem sehr detailspezifischen kommt jemand mit Grundlagen und praktika. 
> 
> Weitaus angenehmere Gefhle   Jetzt ist das Bestehen mit Flei auf jeden Fall schaffbar.
> 
> Viel Erfolg uns allen.


Das freut mich fr dich  :Smilie:  Das wirst du super machen, habe da keinen Zweifel  :Smilie:

----------


## yoomii94

ich wei momentan auch nicht mehr was ich machen soll  :Frown:  Brief ist noch nicht da... wie soll ich mich da bitte auf die mndliche vorbereiten?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> ich wei momentan auch nicht mehr was ich machen soll  Brief ist noch nicht da... wie soll ich mich da bitte auf die mndliche vorbereiten?


Geht mir genauso. Ich hab jetzt einfach mal mit BC angefangen, weil ich da die grten Lcken habe und das vielleicht am wenigsten Prfer-abhngig ist, was ich lernen muss. 
Langsam wsste ich aber echt gerne mal, wann ich dran bin.

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

> ich wei momentan auch nicht mehr was ich machen soll  Brief ist noch nicht da... wie soll ich mich da bitte auf die mndliche vorbereiten?



Bei uns an der Uni standen alle Anatomen komplett auf Histo. Das habe ich dann direkt nochmal wiederholt, bevor ich meine Prfer wusste. BC halt nochmal die Stoffwechselwege. Physio erst wenn man Bescheid wei.

----------


## Kiddo

Matzexc1, du schaffst das!

----------


## Bonnerin

@ Matze: Glckwunsch, das ist ja nochmal gut gegangen bei dir!

@ AA + yoomii: Immer noch nichts?!? O.o Ich glaube, dann wirds wohl die 2. Septemberwoche werden...
Ich an eurer Stelle wrde fr BC alle Stoffkreislufe durchgehen, fr Anatomie halt so die Basics, z.B. Foramina am Schdel und ein bisschen Histo vllt...Physio ist glaub ich am schwersten ohne den Prfer zu kennen, das wrde ich dann nach hinten schieben

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Jupp, ich bin heute wieder leer ausgegangen. Also wird es frhestens ab dem 7.9. sein. Letztes jahr ging die Prfungsphase bis zum 11., ich hoffe dass es dieses jahr nicht viel lnger ist. 

Die nchsten tage steht bei mir BC auf dem Programm, dann histo und Makro und zum Schluss erst physio, aber bis ich so weit bin wei ich meine Prfer ganz bestimmt.

----------


## yoomii94

@Absolute Arrhythmie ja heute wollte ich mit BC anfangen... aber ich kann das eigentlich relativ gut  :Frown:  die die Briefe haben, jammern weil sie so frh dran sind und ich htte ihn gernen  :Frown:  will in Ruhe Geburtstag feiern :P

@Differentialdiagnose ja das hatte ich mir auch so berlegt. ein, zwei Stoffwechselwege und 2 Histo-Prparate online angucken (haben so nen online Kasten von der Uni)

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Das ist gut!
Unsere Uni hat auch einen Onlineprparatekasten seit diesem Semester.
Ich war doch etwas berrascht, als der Anatomie-Prfer im mndlichen Physikum seinen Laptop auf den Tisch gestellt und dadran Histo geprft hat.

----------


## Melina93

Wie macht ihr das mit den Muskeln? Lernt ihr da Ursprung und Ansatz mit? Sa heute vor der Beckenbodenmuskulatur und hab es weggelassen, aber weis nicht, inwiefern das doch notwendig wre? Fhle mich gerade etwas verloren mit Anatomie, da kann man ja echt alles total ins Detail lernen -.-

----------


## davo

Bei den Muskelgruppen, die mein Prfer gerne fragt, lerne ich Ursprung und Ansatz grob (!) mit. Bei denen, die er nie fragt, lerne bzw. wiederhole ich nur den groben berblick.

----------


## yoomii94

@Bonnerin ja sieht leider danach aus. Heute haben die Leute einen Brief bekommen, die am 4.9 haben. Ich hoff dass sich das nicht sooo krass in die Lnge zieht.

Bye bye gypten Urlaub  :Frown:  Rest in Peace


und mit den Muskeln wird ich es genauso machen!!

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

> Wie macht ihr das mit den Muskeln? Lernt ihr da Ursprung und Ansatz mit? Sa heute vor der Beckenbodenmuskulatur und hab es weggelassen, aber weis nicht, inwiefern das doch notwendig wre? Fhle mich gerade etwas verloren mit Anatomie, da kann man ja echt alles total ins Detail lernen -.-


Ich hab's schonmal geschrieben, aber ich habe es nicht gemacht. Die wichtigen Ansatzpunkte wie Pes anserinus etc. schon, weil die auch im Schriftlichen gerne gefragt wurden, bzgl. "Wer setzt da an und wer nicht?".
Fr's Mndliche habe ich aber keinen Ansatz und keinen Ursprung gelernt. War auch nicht ntig. Und wenn, dann auch nur, wenn's explizit in den Altprotokollen gestanden htte.

----------


## charmingbaer

Nee, Ursprnge und Anstze lern ich auch nicht. Wei jetzt schon nicht, wie ich das Pensum bis zur mndlichen schaffen soll. Anatomie und BC ist bei meinen Prfern schon aufwndig genug zu lernen  :hmmm...:

----------


## yoomii94

@charmingbear wen hast du denn?

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich bin kurz davor, mein Neuroanatomiebuch zu einer Kotztte umzufunktionieren und muss mir meine Birne echt mal runterkhlen :-/. Diese Lernerei hier ist mal wieder ein Fass ohne Boden und mein Hirn ein Sieb. Mennooooo!!!

----------


## yoomii94

@latraviata gnn dir mal ein bisschen Pause. das ist das einzige was da richtig hilft. Bzw beweg dich mal ein bisschen, da bekomm ich mega gut den Kopf von frei

----------


## charmingbaer

Hab die Neuro-Queen, den BC-Chef und in Physio Frau K.

----------


## FlameIngo

Ich hab auch die Neuro-Queen (die aber auch alles andere fragt), den BC-Chef, sowie den Physio-Chef (+Dekan). Und ich wei nicht, ob Neuro aus meinem normalen Anatomie-Buch (Moll) reicht oder noch der Trepel gefragt ist... Und Histo erst...

----------


## davo

LaTraviata! Du hast den schriftlichen Teil geschafft, also wirst du auch den mndlichen Teil schaffen! Mir hilft es immer enorm kurz rauszugehen, v.a. wenn die Sonne noch scheint... nachher bin ich immer VIEL wacher und positiver. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja auch. Und das Wichtigste: Never give up! Du wirst es schaffen!  :Top:

----------


## LaTraviata

Habe das Buch weggepackt statt zweckentfremdet und war nun mit meinem Hund im Wald. Heute Abend mal frher ins Bett und morgen darauf setzen, dass ein neuer Tag mit frischem Wind kommen wird!
Ich wnsche Euch allen einen schnen Abend - manchmal muss ich mich hier mal gepflegt auslassen. Und ja, ich finde immernoch, dass man ein Buch darber schreiben sollte.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich finde es aktuell auch schlimm. Hnge irgendwie in der Luft, ich mache morgen einfach Pause und hoffe, dass mein Brief nchste Woche endlich kommt  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Bonnerin

Kopf hoch ihr beide, auch, wenn ich wei wie schwer das ist.

Ein Buch bers Lernen frs 1. Stex wre ne gute Idee - wenn das zur Pflichtlektre werden sollte knnten wir es endlich schaffen die Bewerberzahlen mal wieder zu senken  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich bewundere es, dass du noch durchhlst, AA. Ich denke, ich wrde die Wnde hochgehen, wenn ich immernoch auf den Brief warten msste. Es ist zwar gerade wirklich hektisch, aber immerhin habe ich ein fixes Ziel vor Augen...

Mach du dir morgen einen schnen Tag, versuch dich abzulenken so gut es geht. Ich hab mal ne berschlagsrechnung gemacht und nach der werden noch am 07.9. - 09.9. Prfungen sein und dann wars das  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich habe heute komische Kanle und noch komischere Gifte und Hemmstoffe dazu gelernt. Wunderbares Bullshit-Wissen  :bhh:

----------


## yoomii94

@charmingbaer das ist ja eigentlich machbar  :Big Grin:  besser deine Kombi als die Killerkombi schlechthin  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

@AA ja ich wei ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr! Geh gleich zum Sport und hab mir nen Plan gemacht, so dass ich bis Ende nchster Woche mit allen Stoffwechselwegen durch bin. Dann widme ich mich den Sachen die ich noch nie konnte, z.B Embryo :P

Ich denke mal dass unsere Briefe nchste Woche ankommen...Bis dahin geh ich das relativ entspannt an
Obwohl bei uns noch voll viele Gruppen unvollstndig sind

----------


## Solara

Matze, du schaffst das, drcke zudem fest die Daumen - wird Zeit, dass du die Klinik unsicher machst  :hmmm...: !

----------


## lio

> Ich habe heute komische Kanle und noch komischere Gifte und Hemmstoffe dazu gelernt. Wunderbares Bullshit-Wissen


Ui, hast du Prof Sw in Physio?

----------


## Bonnerin

@ lio: PN

So, heute ist wieder Anatomie dran. Makro. Ich verlasse mich auf die Altprotokolle, nach denen ich da die Basics knnen muss aber nix abgefahrenes. Erstmal Situs + Topographie, dann ein bisschen Kopf + deskriptive Neuro und zum Abschluss Muskeln. Wird ein arbeitsreicher Tag aber das Ende naht!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Guten Morgen und einen erfolgreichen Lerntag Dir. Ich bin heute auch nochmal mit Ana zu Gange. Freue mich schon fast auf BC und Physio...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Bonnerin

Danke, dir auch, LaTraviata!  :Grinnnss!: 

Du hast Anfang September Prfung, oder? Ich rotiere die Fcher tglich durch, hab Angst sonst nicht alles in den Kopf geprgelt zu kriegen  :hmmm...:  Aber bei mir ist BC definitiv das "netteste" Fach.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Mit deinem BC-Prfer hast du wirklich das groe los gezogen  :Top: 

Ich hoffe meine Ladung kommt bald endlich, ich kriege langsam schon Wahnvorstellungen, dass man mich vergessen hat  :Oh nee...:

----------


## te@

ich mache auch jedes Fach an einem Tag fr eine gewisse Zeit. habe sonst Angst z.b. Physio am anfang zu lernen und dann kurz vor der Prfung feststellen zu mssen, dass ich das schon wieder alles vergessen habe

----------


## Muriel

Ich war damals die allerletzte, die ihren Brief  bekommen und dann Prfung hatte, das war zum kotzen. Ich fhle also mit dir  :grrrr....:

----------


## Bonnerin

Ich wei. Und auch in Anatomie darf ich mich echt nicht beklagen, ich hatte tierisches Losglck, das streite ich nicht ab.

Aber immer noch nichts?!? Wie daneben ist das denn? Ich hoffe, da kommt bald endlich mal der Brieftrger zu dir! Aber ich kenne tatschlich viele, die noch nichts haben, gerade aus unserem Freundeskreis...L., L., die kleine J., eigentlich sind von "uns" doch nur M. und ich schon geladen worden.

Ich drcke dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass es bald ankommt und dass du super Prfer bekommst, das hast du dir verdient  bei dem Nerventerror!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Nee, die eine L. Ist auch in einer Woche dran. Ich hoffe dass ich bis Mittwoch was habe  :grrrr....:

----------


## davo

Ich halt dir die Daumen, dass bald was kommt, AA. Das muss echt extrem nervig sein. Ja, irgendwie ist es gerechter, wenn alle gleich viel spezifische Vorbereitungszeit haben, aber trotzdem... das ist ja echt die pure Folter.

Hier bei mir siehts nach verdammt viel Stress aus. In BC und Physio muss man manche Bereiche fr eine gute Note wirklich _sehr_ detailliert wissen. Sind zwar zugegebenermaen nicht so viele Bereiche (vielleicht je vier groe Themen, keine Ahnung), aber trotzdem... das ist echt nicht ohne. Im Moment bin ich deshalb echt etwas ratlos. Aber muss klappen  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich halt euch die Daumen!

----------


## Bonnerin

Ach, hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen, dass sie ihre Ladung bekommen hat...wrde sagen, dass du bestimmt heute oder morgen den Breif bekommst, wrde zeitlich ja passen.

Gute Note? Bestehen ist das Ziel, hauptsache endlich wieder Freizeit haben  :Grinnnss!:  Hach, ich stelle mir den Freitag so schn vor...hoffentlich die Prfung bestehen (ganz egal wie), dann gut gelaunt zum Elektronikhndler meines Vertrauens spurten und noch schnell was besorgen, ab in die Bahn, nach Hause, umziehen, Konsole installieren...ZOCKEN  :Big Grin:  Das ist momentan das einzige, das mich am Laufen hlt XD

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich will es auch nur noch hinter mir haben und bestehen. Ne gute Endnote habe ich ja bei bestehen dank der Vorarbeit schon sicher.

----------


## Bonnerin

Stimmt, du musst dir ja notentechnisch kaum Gedanken machen. Auerdem hast du frs Schriftliche so gut gelernt, dass du bei jedem ne gute Note im Mndlichen schaffen kannst!

Bei mir steht die Note ja eigentlich auch schon fest seit Mittwoch. Es wird wohl auf ein Befriedigend herauslaufen, was ich dann als sehr befriedigend empfinden wrde  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yoomii94

@AA ich leide mit dir  :Frown:  mein Papa sagt, dass er das Gefhl hat dass morgen der Brief kommt also mal gucken

----------


## Melina93

Das ist ja echt gemein, dass ihr immer noch keinen Brief habt. Drck euch die Daumen, dass er endlich ankommt.
Fhle mich gerade total verloren. bermorgen erfahre ich meine Prfer und mir wird gerade so langsam bewusst, dass ich total die Popokarte habe, falls da ein Histologe dabei ist -.- 
Bei mir "muss" es ne gute Note werden, sonst hab ich wohl ein Problem mit meinem Stipendium. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass ich da gro Einfluss drauf habe. Gerade bin ich einfach demotiviert und unkonzentriert. Das Schriftlich lief schon schlechter, als beim ben, da will ich gar nicht wissen, was beim Mndlichen passiert  :was ist das...?:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Ich hab am 14.9. Prfung, erfahre also heute in einer Woche meinen Prfer. Jetzt bin ich grade ein bisschen ratlos, weil ich gar nicht weiss, wo ich eigentlich mit dem Lernen anfangen soll, solange ich meinen Prfer noch nicht weiss ... :/

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich hab am 14.9. Prfung, erfahre also heute in einer Woche meinen Prfer. Jetzt bin ich grade ein bisschen ratlos, weil ich gar nicht weiss, wo ich eigentlich mit dem Lernen anfangen soll, solange ich meinen Prfer noch nicht weiss ... :/


Kenn ich.Wiederhol von den Fchern die dir Kopfzerbrechen bereiten die Grundlagen und die Dinge die jeder aus der Anatomie fragt. Ich halte Daumen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## FlameIngo

Das ist ja wohl berall anders. Wir haben die schriftliche und mndliche Einladung mit Prfern zusammen bekommen.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Hngt glaube ich vom Bundesland ab. Bei uns (Ba-W) erfhrt jeder seine Prfer 14 Tage vor der Prfung

----------


## Bonnerin

Bei uns sind heute die Zulassungen bis zum 07.9. angekommen. Das Ende naht in riesigen Schritten.
Schon krass, dass das schriftliche Physikum jetzt bereits eine Woche rum ist. Kommt mir momentan alles ein wenig unrealistisch vor ^^'
Nicht mehr lamge und dann sind wir durch...Endlich!

@ AA und yoomii: Ich hoffe, dass bei euch die Zulassungen heute angekommen sind!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich bin heute wieder leer ausgegangen  :kotzen:

----------


## ][truba][

Ruf doch mal da an? Gibts doch nicht!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Bis sptestens Samstag sollte eigentlich die Ladung kommen, denke ich. Ich hab aber echt keine Lust die allerletzte zu sein. Wenn der Brief morgen kme, wre ich echt nicht unglcklich. bermorgen gehen die Prfungen hier schon los und ich hab noch nichtmal nen Termin  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Bonnerin

Nicht wirklich, oder? Das kann doch so langsam nicht mehr angehen, was das LPA Dsseldorf da abzieht  :Frown: 

Vor allem sind es ja mit Blick auf fb noch richtig viele, bei denen nichts da ist...da hast du dir aber definitiv eine gute Kommission verdient, bei dem Tempo, das die vorlegen.

So, morgen nochmal Physio (physikalische Grundlagen der Zelle, APs ect.) und Donnerstag die Generalwiederholung.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich mag nicht noch zwei Wochen lernen  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Muriel

Ich kann dich sooooo gut verstehen. Das ist echt tzend. Nach der Erfahrung im Physikum,  wo ich erst zehn Tage nach den ersten Prfungen meine Ladung fr zwei Wochen spter erhielt, war ich beim 2. Stex  (uralt AO  :hmmm...:  ) echt nicht bse,  vier Tage nach dem Schriftlichen dran gewesen zu sein.

----------


## charmingbaer

Bei uns warten auch noch einige. Aber wenn die Prfungen bis zum 18. gehen und die Brief immer so geschickt werden, dass sie 7-10 Tage vorher ankommen, dann hat das LPA ja noch Zeit. Wobei ich das auch furchtbar finde, fiebere jeden Tag mit meiner Freundin mit, dass sie endlich einen Brief bekommt. Verstehe auch nicht ganz, warum die da so ein Geheimnis drum machen.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Die Briefe die heute gekommen sind waren alle fr den 7.9., das heit bei uns hat man nicht ganz zwei Wochen Zeit zwischen Ladung und Prfung, was ich eigentlich ganz okay finde.
Letztes Jahr im Herbst gingen die mndlichen bis zum 11.9. - wir haben jetzt dieses Jahr einen Tag "frher" angefangen, also schtze ich, dass die Prfungen so bis ca. dem 10.9. gehen drften. Ich hoffe es, denn noch lnger will ich wirklich nicht warten, und am 24.9. gehts in den Urlaub ^^

----------


## charmingbaer

Das hoffe ich auch fr alle, die noch warten mssen!

----------


## yoomii94

@AA und Bonnerin bei mir kam heute was an :P meine Eltern  waren zu Hause und der sch*** Postbote hat nicht geklingelt, sondern einfach den Abholschein reingeschmissen  :Frown:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Na dann weit du doch morgen wenigstens Bescheid  :Top:

----------


## yoomii94

ja aber fands schon dreist  :Frown:

----------


## yoomii94

so am 7.9 ist alles vorbei  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

> so am 7.9 ist alles vorbei


Bei mir auch.Ich halte Daumen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Ich bin echt schon gespannt, wie die Prfung dann so sein wird  :Grinnnss!: 

AA, ich halt dir weiterhin die Daumen  :Top:

----------


## Bonnerin

@ yoomii: Na also, passt doch  :hmmm...: 

Bis dahin hab ich hoffentlich genug Zeit um Euch beiden die Daumen zu drcken ^^
AA: Meine Daumen sind gedrckt fr gute Prfer und baldige Ladung!

Heute nochmal Physio und morgen die Wiederholung von Anatomie + BC. Ich bin beeindruckt von der Leistungsfhigkeit des menschlichen Kurzzeitgedchtnisses  :Big Grin:

----------


## yoomii94

Ich drck euch auch allen die Daumen  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  das wird schon. immer schn positiv denken

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab heute wieder nichts bekommen.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Oh je  :Oh nee...: , das ist inzwischen richtig fies, AA. Das tut mir echt Leid, ich wnsche dir, dass die Ladung morgen da ist und du eine super Kombi hast.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Das gibt es doch gar nicht.  :Oh nee...:  Geht das denn eigentlich irgendwie nach Alphabet, Gruppen oder so? Oder ist die Einteilung komplett willkrlich?

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich hab heute wieder nichts bekommen.


Das ist das letzte,verschickt bei euch die ZVS? Tut mir leid fr dich  :Knuddel: 

Daumen gedrckt fr morgen

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Sptestens Samstag sollte was kommen. Der letzte Termin ist laut LPA der 11. September.

----------


## Krtino

Bei uns wurde es so geregelt, dass jeder wirklich erst genau zehn Tage vorher seine Ladung mit Kombi bekommen hat um es fair zu gestalten.. Wird das bei euch eventuell auch so gemacht und du bist einfach eine der letzten?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ja natrlich. Sonst wsste ich doch auch nicht, dass ich erst zwischen dem 9. und dem 11.9. geprft werde, wenn die Ladungen nicht nach Termin verschickt werden wrden.

----------


## Krtino

Achso dann versteh ich wenn du hippelig deswegen bist aber noch kein Grund zur Sorge   :Smilie:  bei und haben so die allerletzten gesagt, dass die das Gefhl hatten noch schnell “durchgeprft“ worden zu sein ohne groe detailtiefe weil die Prfer nur noch fertig werden wollten. Kann also auch ein Vorteil sein

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab eher gehrt, dass die am ende mehr erwarten weil man mehr zeit hatte zu lernen. Naja, lsst sich eh nicht ndern. Ich wsste einfach gern meine Prfer.

----------


## Bonnerin

> Das gibt es doch gar nicht.  Geht das denn eigentlich irgendwie nach Alphabet, Gruppen oder so? Oder ist die Einteilung komplett willkrlich?


Ich glaube, das ist absolut und total willkrlich vom LPA. Die wrfeln das bestimmt bei Kaffee und Kuchen aus...
Neben AA habe ich noch 3 Freundinnen, die definitiv noch warten, dazu noch viele, die ich nicht kenne. Ist schon echt fies, was die da so machen. Mir tun alle Kommilitonen Leid, die noch nichts haben, immerhin gehts morgen bereits los in Bonn.

Das war mein persnlicher Alptraum (der sich ja Gott sei Dank nicht erfllt hat weil ich Losglck hatte): Immer noch auf meine Ladung warten whrend andere bereits durchgeprft sind.

Ich glaub ich werde trotz allen Bemhungen morgen nicht ganz fertig mit dem Lernen. Aber da kann ich nichts mehr machen, einfach Augen zu und Freitag hoffentlich einfach nur bestehen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nie

> Ich hab eher gehrt, dass die am ende mehr erwarten weil man mehr zeit hatte zu lernen. Naja, lsst sich eh nicht ndern. Ich wsste einfach gern meine Prfer.


Ich hatte ja zweimal die Ehre und wurde im ersten Versuch 5 Tage nach dem Schriftlichen geprft. Bei zweiten Mal hab ich den allerletzten Termin erwischt. Konnte da jetzt keine Unterschieden erkennen, was die Erwartungen der Prfer anging. Wurde ja in Anatomie auch zweimal beim selben Prfer geprft und der hat absolute identisch gefragt. Die wussten auch nicht, dass die komplette Gruppe im Zweitversuch war. 

Wird schon werden. Ist jetzt natrlich unglaublich tzend aber dafr bin ich mir sicher, dass du das gut hinkriegen wirst  :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Danke,nie! Das beruhigt mich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es einen Unterschied macht. Ich habe vor dem schriftlichen Physikum mehrere Profs zum Thema mndliches Physikum und mndliche Termine sagen hren, dass man "den Stoff ja ohnehin knnen muss" - ich glaub, dass den meisten Profs gar nicht bewusst ist, dass zwischen schriftlichem und mndlichem Teil aus Studentensicht doch noch mal ein enormer Unterschied herrscht.

Dessen ungeachtet halte ich dir natrlich trotzdem die Daumen, dass das Warten bald ein Ende hat  :Top:

----------


## EVT

Bei mir wussten sie gar nicht, dass das schriftliche erst einen Tag vorher war.  :bhh:

----------


## Rhiannon

Das nervigste an meiner mndlichen Physikumsquivalenz war, als der Anatom dann fr seine persnliche Statistik vorher noch abgefragt hat, wer von uns schon alle schriftlichen Prfungen bestanden hat und der wie vielte Versuch es jeweils ist. Kam in der Aufregung gerad noch perfekt.....

Dafr wurde seine Durchfallquote besser je spter man bei ihm dran war. Anscheinend hatte er die Quote dann schon erfllt.

----------


## EVT

Wobei wenn er dann wei, dass es der letzte Versuch ist und dann etwas nachsichtiger wre, fnde ich es gut.

----------


## Rhiannon

> Wobei wenn er dann wei, dass es der letzte Versuch ist und dann etwas nachsichtiger wre, fnde ich es gut.


Bei diesem speziellen Herrn seeeeeeeeeeeeehr schwer vorstellbar. 
Wie sagt unser Studiendekan am letzten Praktikumstag so schn: "Das zweite Staatsexamen schaffen Sie doch alle locker. Auch im mndlichen will Ihnen da keiner was Bses, sie haben da ja schlielich nicht Prof. XY (besagten Anatomen)." Es ist also nicht nur so ein Gefhl, dass der ein A...... ist.

----------


## davo

Interessanterweise hat uns unser Anatomie-Prfer explizit davon abgeraten, es zu erwhnen, wenn wir schon im 2. oder 3. Versuch sind. Er meinte, dass das dazu fhrt, dass manche Prfer dann mit einem negativen Bild von einem in die Prfung gehen. Anscheinend wissen die Prfer bei uns also auch nicht, wer im wievielten Versuch ist.

----------


## Matzexc1

Hab ich auch gesagt bekommen. Anhand der Fachsemester knnen sie es vielleicht erahnen,aber keinesfalls erwhnen

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

@rhiannon es ist aber nicht Prof. Sca.? Den hatte ich zu Fr. Zeiten im Physikum und wir fanden ihn  alle toll.

----------


## Rhiannon

> @rhiannon es ist aber nicht Prof. Sca.? Den hatte ich zu Fr. Zeiten im Physikum und wir fanden ihn  alle toll.


Ne, den gabs zu meiner Physikumszeit noch gar nicht hier in Kln. Von dem kenn ich nur Berichte, dass er sehr nett und fair sein soll.

----------


## nie

Wir waren, wie gesagt, alle im Zweitversuch und das wusste kein Prfer. Obwohl der Anatom sogar zwei von uns schonmal geprft hat. Es hat sich auch keine Situation ergeben, in der das Thema zur Sprache kam. 
Erst nach der Prfung hat der Vorsitzende gefragt ob denn bei uns allen das Schriftliche auch gut gelaufen ist und wir haben ihm dann gesagt, dass wir das schon im vorherigen Semester geschrieben haben. Da meinte er dann, jetzt wrde er auch verstehen warum wir schon vllig eskaliert sind als er sagte, dass wir bestanden haben und keiner seine Note wissen wollte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bonnerin

Kein guter letzter Lerntag, habe heute ziemliche Kopfschmerzen, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit vom ganzen Stress in den letzten 5 Monaten. Aber besser heute als morgen.

Jetzt noch Bilder im Fotoatlas gucken, dann nochmal schnell BC und Physio anschauen. Und dann wird der Schreibtisch aufgerumt...oh man, das wird wieder ein ungewohnter Anblick werden!

Daumen drcken morgen Nachmittag ist erwnscht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ][truba][

Wird gemacht Bonnerin! Und glaub mir, besser wre es dich heute zu entspannen und was schnes zu machen.

LG Thomas

----------


## Bonnerin

Danke Thomas!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich wei, aber in den insgesamt 8 Lerntagen bin ich halt nicht fertig geworden.  :Frown:  Dafr wird nachm Mittagessen und heute Abend nichts gemacht.

----------


## ][truba][

Man wird nie fertig. Aber ich kanns verstehen!

Daumen werden gedrckt. Das wird, du wirst sehen und dann bist du frei  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kiddo

Daumen werden morgen ganz fest fr dich gedrckt sein.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Das wird schon gut gehen  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab heute wieder nichts bekommen, sowas bldes, ich werd wirklich eine der letzten sein.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Kein guter letzter Lerntag, habe heute ziemliche Kopfschmerzen, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit vom ganzen Stress in den letzten 5 Monaten. Aber besser heute als morgen.
> 
> Jetzt noch Bilder im Fotoatlas gucken, dann nochmal schnell BC und Physio anschauen. Und dann wird der Schreibtisch aufgerumt...oh man, das wird wieder ein ungewohnter Anblick werden!
> 
> Daumen drcken morgen Nachmittag ist erwnscht


Daumen werden gedrckt sein.Viel Erfolg.

----------


## te@

Ich drcke dir auch ganz fest die Daumen und wnsche dir ganz ganz ganz viel Erfolg!

----------


## altalena

Das is wirklich bld, AA. Trotzdem is der Prfungszeitraum bei euch echt kurz. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass der bei uns weit ber Mitte September hinaus ging. Ich hab meine Ladung deshalb damals erst Anfang Sept. bekommen.

----------


## Laura12

Von mir auch alles Gute fr morgen, Bonnerin ;) das wird ganz bestimmt gut laufen  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Bonnerin, du rockst das Ding morgen!  :Grinnnss!:  Ich werde an dich denken! Vergiss nicht uns kurz Bescheid zu geben, bevor du vor der Konsole sitzt und die Zeit vergisst! Alles Gute!  :Love:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Daumen sind auch hier gedrckt, Bonnerin. Ganz viel ERfolg fr morgen!

----------


## Sternchenhase

Viiiiel Glck (und Erfolg  :bhh:  ) auch von mir  :Grinnnss!: !
Du machst das!

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich drck dir auch fest die Daumen, Bonnerin!

Ich werde auch hinten und vorne nicht fertig werden bis Dienstag... Hab aber keine Ahnung, was ich noch aussortieren soll  :grrrr....:

----------


## yoomii94

@Bonnerin die Daumen sind gedrckt !!!

Ich wills weg haben und fertig na ja wat solls.... 10 Tage noch

----------


## LaTraviata

Bonnerin, Du machst das morgen! Ganz viel Erfolg und gedrckte Daumen!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab eben endlich meine Ladung bekommen  :Grinnnss!: 
Und ich hab sehr nette Prfer -also zumindest freundliche, was die so fragen muss ich jetzt erst noch raus finden. 
Ich darf dann am 10.09. ran.

----------


## Laura12

Ich hab heute auch endlich mal meine Prfer (fr den 11.9) erfahren und ich glaube ich hab es ganz gut getroffen. Den Altprotokollen nach sind alle nett und fair ;)

----------


## yoomii94

na endlich :P siehst du AA !!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ][truba][

Wann ist Bonnerin fertig? Meine Daumen schmerzen!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Die fngt erst um 14 uhr an  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

Misttag.Schlecht geschlafen,mittendrin aufgewacht, um 6 Uhr ein Wadenkrampf und an Lernstoff geht aktuell fast nichts rein und am Montag in einer Woche bin ich dran.

Ich hab momentan das Gefhl ich knnte gar nichts mehr  :Traurig:

----------


## yoomii94

@Matzexc bist du auch am 7.9 dran?? das wird schon!! ich hab auch das gefhl dass nichts reingeht bzw dass ich auch gar nicht mit allem durch sein werde bis dahin

----------


## hoppel228

@Matzexc: Das wird. Du hast seit mehr als einem halben Jahr gelernt. Hauptsache du bleibst cool und entspannt.

----------


## Matzexc1

> @Matzexc bist du auch am 7.9 dran?? das wird schon!! ich hab auch das gefhl dass nichts reingeht bzw dass ich auch gar nicht mit allem durch sein werde bis dahin


Ja,ab 13:30. Ich glaube solche Gefhle erwischen jeden,aber nervig ist es.

Danke fr die moralische Hilfe  :Grinnnss!: 


 Muss morgen unbedingt ins Fitnessstudio.

----------


## yoomii94

> Ja,ab 13:30. Ich glaube solche Gefhle erwischen jeden,aber nervig ist es.
> 
> Danke fr die moralische Hilfe 
> 
> 
>  Muss morgen unbedingt ins Fitnessstudio.


bitte bitte  :Big Grin:  ich bin um 14 dran  :Frown:  
du hast voll lange gelernt -> das wird schon!!!

und ja geh mal ruhig. ich bin jeden Morgen da und es tut megaaaa gut

----------


## Melina93

Matze du packst das! Das wird, schlielich hast du dich so intensiv vorbereitet. Ich kann deine Anspannung natrlich sehr gut verstehen. Aber ich werde dir ganz doll die Daumen drcken, so wie alle hier. Ich bin mir sicher, dass alles gut gehen wird  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Hat schon jemand was von Bonnerin gehrt? Ich hoffe, es hat alles gut geklappt.

----------


## Bonnerin

Ihr Lieben, ich danke Euch von ganzem Herzen fprs Daumen drcken!

Ich habe BESTANDEN! Sogar noch besser als erhofft! Es war berhaupt nicht schlimm, die Prfer waren alle sehr nett und gut gelaunt. Ich bedanke mich fr die guten Worte und wenn ich das geschafft habe schafft ihr das auch!!!!! Ich werde auf jeden Fall zum Daumen drcken zur Stelle sein und gemeinsam packen wir das Physikum!

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Bonnerin, geniess es! lass es dir gut gehen!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Genie jetzt deine Ferien und willkommen in der Klinik! 

 :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!  :love:  :Jump:  :Top:  :Party:  ::-winky:

----------


## Muriel

Bitte Profil ndern! 
 :hmmm...:

----------


## Rhiannon

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Bonnerin!

----------


## Melina93

Glckwunsch, Bonnerin  :Smilie:

----------


## ][truba][

Glckwunsch Bonnerin. Daumen waren schon ganz blau, so wie du jetzt hoffentich auch.  :hmmm...:

----------


## charmingbaer

Herzichen Glckwunsch!! Super toll  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Super stark!!! Glckwunsch und jetzt schlafen, feiern... wonach Dir ist! Und: einfach den Moment genieen!

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ihr Lieben, ich danke Euch von ganzem Herzen fprs Daumen drcken!
> 
> Ich habe BESTANDEN! Sogar noch besser als erhofft! Es war berhaupt nicht schlimm, die Prfer waren alle sehr nett und gut gelaunt. Ich bedanke mich fr die guten Worte und wenn ich das geschafft habe schafft ihr das auch!!!!! Ich werde auf jeden Fall zum Daumen drcken zur Stelle sein und gemeinsam packen wir das Physikum!


Herzlichen Glckwunsch aus Marburg. Genie den Urlaub  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ich habe BESTANDEN! Sogar noch besser als erhofft


Toll, herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Grinnnss!: !
Viel Spa beim Post-Physikums-Entspannen (ich gehe davon aus, dass du dir deinen Elektronikwunsch erfllt hast  :bhh:  )!

----------


## Laura12

Glckwunsch, genie die freie Zeit ;)

----------


## Bonnerin

Nochmals danke euch allen!  :Blush: 
Ich kann es irgendwie noch gar nicht so richtig fassen, dass es jetzt vorbei sein soll. Es kam irgendwie ein wenig pltzlich.
Der Elektronikwunsch ist Wirklichkeit und macht sich sehr gut in meinem Zimmer  :hmmm...: 

@ Muriel: Profil ist soeben aktualisiert worden  :Grinnnss!: 

@ charmingbaer: Tief durchatmen, du schaffst das am 02.9. (ist doch richtig, oder?). Wir haben uns vor der Prfung unterhalten (insgesamt 3 Gruppen  3 Personen) und keiner von uns hat alles gelernt und irgendwo gekrzt. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: Detailwissen ist zwar nice, aber meine Prfer wollten eher sehen, ob wir das groe Ganze kapiert haben. Wir schaffen das ALLE!

----------


## Kiddo

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Bonnerin!

Matze, du schaffst das!

----------


## yoomii94

uuuuh Glckwunsch Bonnerin !!! Partyyyy

----------


## Melina93

Leute, habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps gegen Nervositt? Ich merke, dass ich unnormal nervs bin vor dem Mndlichen und mich selbst beim ben stndig verhaspel und unruhig schlafe. Vor dem Schriftlichen war alles ok aber jetzt. Baldrian hilft irgendwie nicht mehr  :Smilie:

----------


## ][truba][

Ich hab ge :kotzen: . Weiss aber nicht ob das generell hilft.

Ansonsten ist das wahrscheinlich normal.

Viel Erfolg

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich schwanke jetzt schon zwischen Zuversicht und Verzweiflung und ich bin erst ende nchster Woche dran. Ich glaub das ist in einem gewissen Rahmen sehr normal. 

Ich hab irgendwie gar keine Motivation, noch zehn Tage weiter zu lernen  :Oh nee...: 

BC bin ich GsD eigentlich fertig, da muss ich mir nur ein bisschen Kleinkram angucken auf den mein Prfer besonders abfhrt. Mein Physio-Prfer ist der coolste Prof ever, da hab ich auch echt Glck gehabt, aber der Anatom - der zwar auch sehr nett ist - fragt einfach ALLES... Inkl mitbringen von Rntgen-/MRT-/Angio-Bildern, argh. Aber der steht sehr auf Histo und das ist immerhin eins meiner besten Fcher. 

Durchhalten!

----------


## ][truba][

Ging mir wie dir. Ich war irgendwann Mitte September dran (15 oder 18 ider sowas) und es war grausam sich immer und immer wieder mit dem Zeug befassen zu mssen. Halte durch.

Bald ist es vorbei!

----------


## Melina93

Meine Prfer sind ok
 Sehr fair, aber laut Altprotokollen sehr anspruchsvoll. In Physio hab ich von Atmung keinen Plan und das ist natrlich sein Lieblingsthema...
Wenn ich nervs bin muss ich entweder weinen und/ oder erzhl nur Bldsinn.
Habe morgen in einer Woche und muss noch so viel schaffen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich eh nicht mehr fertig mit lernen. Aber kann ich jetzt eh nicht ndern.

----------


## davo

Wobei es ja zwei Arten von anspruchsvollen Prfern gibt: die, bei denen man viel wissen muss, um zu bestehen, und die, bei denen man viel wissen muss, um eine gute Note zu bekommen. Ob die, die nicht bestanden haben, auch wirklich ein Protokoll schreiben?

Ich vermute auch, dass es relativ normal ist, jetzt nervs zu sein. Aber vielleicht solltest du zum Hausarzt gehen zwecks Beruhigungsmittel, wenn das bei dir so extrem ist, dass du dann nix vernnftiges mehr sagen kannst? Kenne sogar Leute, die beim schriftlichen Teil welche genommen haben...

Ich selbst bin seit ein paar Tagen auch nervs. Letzte Nacht hab ich ausschlielich von Physikumsthemen getrumt... war eher wenig entspannend  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber muss klappen... und wird klappen. Auch bei dir, Melina  :Top:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich schwanke jetzt schon zwischen Zuversicht und Verzweiflung und ich bin erst ende nchster Woche dran. Ich glaub das ist in einem gewissen Rahmen sehr normal. 
> 
> Ich hab irgendwie gar keine Motivation, noch zehn Tage weiter zu lernen 
> 
> 
> 
> Durchhalten!


Du auch? Hatte am WE volle Blockade und Panik

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab mir Samstag und den halben Sonntag "frei" gekommen, Matze. Wenn nix geht, dann macht es auch keinen Sinn sich zu qulen meiner Meinung nach. Dadurch gerate ich dann nur noch mehr unter Druck, also hab ich es gelassen. 

Zumindest bei mir ist es so, dass ich jetzt ja eh nix komplett neues mehr lerne. Es ist ja alles soweit bekannt und wird aktuell nur wiederholt und ins Gedchtnis gerufen. Daher mach ich mir jetzt auch nicht so einen Druck, dass ich alles nochmal pauken muss. Ich werd schon zu jedem Thema irgendwas sagen knnen, und das wird bei euch anderen ja auch so sein. Wird schon alles gut gehen  :Top:

----------


## Melina93

Klar kann man zu allem was sagen. Aber wenn dann noch ein dummer Spruch vom Prfer kommt ist es bei mir halt vorbei. Bin bei mndlichen Prfungen ein Wrack und selbstbewusstes Auftreten sollte man ja zumindest in den Grundzgen vorweisen knnen  :Smilie:  
Hauptsache es ist bald rum, dann gehts erst einmal in den Urlaub  :Smilie:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Leute, habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps gegen Nervositt? Ich merke, dass ich unnormal nervs bin vor dem Mndlichen und mich selbst beim ben stndig verhaspel und unruhig schlafe. Vor dem Schriftlichen war alles ok aber jetzt. Baldrian hilft irgendwie nicht mehr


Autogenes Training, Yoga, Sport, eine Runde laufen gehen tglich?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@Melina: hast du das freie sprechen denn mal gebt? Vllt kannst du ja einige Themen noch mit irgendwem durchsprechen, einfach um das mal jemand anderem als sich selbst erzhlt zu haben.

----------


## charmingbaer

Mir geht's auch richtig schlecht.  Bin js Morgen dran und noch absolut nicht fertig.  Keine Ahnung,  wie das gehen soll.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Mir geht's auch richtig schlecht.  Bin js Morgen dran und noch absolut nicht fertig.  Keine Ahnung,  wie das gehen soll.


Geh am besten nachher mit ein paar Freunden Kaffee trinken und versuch an was anderes zu denken. Du warst fleissig und man muss nicht alles perfekt herbeten knnen, es reicht wenn man zu allem ein bisschen was sagen kann.Ich halte dir die Daumen.

Bin aktuell auf Johanniskraut(2000mg),Gingium(240mg),Ginseng mit B Vitaminen und Anti Stress Krutertee

Bin gestern zu meinen Eltern jetzt geht es wieder besser.

----------


## Melina93

> Mir geht's auch richtig schlecht.  Bin js Morgen dran und noch absolut nicht fertig.  Keine Ahnung,  wie das gehen soll.


Ich drck dir ganz fest die Daumen  :Smilie:  Du schaffst das!

----------


## Melina93

Ja ich be es. Aber ich komme da manchmal selbst durcheinander und habe dann immer Befrchtung, dass es wie ein auswendig gelerntes Referat klingt.

----------


## Muriel

Melina, ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen. Retrospektiv hab ich keine Ahnung, wie ich dieses Studium berlebt habe, weil ich Prfungen absolut nicht abhaben kann. Schriftlich ist ok, aber mndlich ein Graus. Nach der Facharztprfung habe ich mir gesagt, dass, selbst wenn ich irgendetwas unbedingt machen wollen wrde,  ich nix anfangen wrde,  bei dem man eine Prfung machen msste  (Segelschein oder so Krams). Und wenn es nur ein Hobby wre. Egal.
Ich hatte in der VK mehrfach das groe Anatomieprferlos gezogen und den Schrecken der Aachener Studenten erwischt. Das erste Mal bin ich direkt mal durchgeknallt,  weil ich so furchtbar nervs war, dass ich, selbst wenn meine einzige Aufgabe die Frage nach meinem Namen gewesen wre, durchgefallen wre. Bei der Nachprfung bei ihm (Bestehensquote in Nachprfungen bei ihm um die 10%...) habe ich mir gesagt, dass dieses Ar* mir nix anhaben kann und habe Selbstbewusstsein gebt sozusagen. Es klingt bescheuert, aber ich habe mich immer wieder vor den Spiegel gestellt und mit fester Stimme gesagt "Ich bin gut, ich kann das, ich werde bestehen". Die ersten 20 Male habe ich nach den netten Herren mit der weien Jacke Ausschau gehalten,  danach kam ich mir nicht mehr dumm dabei vor und habe tatschlich nach und nach Vertrauen in mich aufgebaut. Und ich habe tatschlich dann zu den knapp 10% gehrt und das obwohl ich ein groes Thema gar nicht konnte. Aber ich habe selbstsicher gesagt, das Thema mchte ich schieben,  ich htte da gerade ein Konzentrationsproblem. Er guckte nur und machte woanders weiter und kam nicht mehr darauf zurck.  Selbstsicheres Auftreten ist die halbe Miete. Von daher ab vor den Spiegel und tschaka,  du schaffst das  :Top:

----------


## Krtino

Das mit dem selbstsicheren Auftreten mchte ich auch nochmal unterschreiben. Ich hab so was hnliches gemacht wie Muriel auch wenn man sich bld dabei vorkommt. 

Immer dran denken:  Man muss nicht alles wissen, nur sich definitiv nicht aus der Bahn werfen lassen.

----------


## davo

Den Spruch merk ich mir, falls in Anatomie was ganz absurdes drankommt  :Grinnnss!:   :Top:

----------


## Melina93

> Melina, ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen. Retrospektiv hab ich keine Ahnung, wie ich dieses Studium berlebt habe, weil ich Prfungen absolut nicht abhaben kann. Schriftlich ist ok, aber mndlich ein Graus. Nach der Facharztprfung habe ich mir gesagt, dass, selbst wenn ich irgendetwas unbedingt machen wollen wrde,  ich nix anfangen wrde,  bei dem man eine Prfung machen msste  (Segelschein oder so Krams). Und wenn es nur ein Hobby wre. Egal.
> Ich hatte in der VK mehrfach das groe Anatomieprferlos gezogen und den Schrecken der Aachener Studenten erwischt. Das erste Mal bin ich direkt mal durchgeknallt,  weil ich so furchtbar nervs war, dass ich, selbst wenn meine einzige Aufgabe die Frage nach meinem Namen gewesen wre, durchgefallen wre. Bei der Nachprfung bei ihm (Bestehensquote in Nachprfungen bei ihm um die 10%...) habe ich mir gesagt, dass dieses Ar* mir nix anhaben kann und habe Selbstbewusstsein gebt sozusagen. Es klingt bescheuert, aber ich habe mich immer wieder vor den Spiegel gestellt und mit fester Stimme gesagt "Ich bin gut, ich kann das, ich werde bestehen". Die ersten 20 Male habe ich nach den netten Herren mit der weien Jacke Ausschau gehalten,  danach kam ich mir nicht mehr dumm dabei vor und habe tatschlich nach und nach Vertrauen in mich aufgebaut. Und ich habe tatschlich dann zu den knapp 10% gehrt und das obwohl ich ein groes Thema gar nicht konnte. Aber ich habe selbstsicher gesagt, das Thema mchte ich schieben,  ich htte da gerade ein Konzentrationsproblem. Er guckte nur und machte woanders weiter und kam nicht mehr darauf zurck.  Selbstsicheres Auftreten ist die halbe Miete. Von daher ab vor den Spiegel und tschaka,  du schaffst das


Haha wie genial  :Smilie:  Sollte ich vielleicht mal probieren  :Smilie: 
Danke!

----------


## Bonnerin

Charmingbaer, ich wnsche Dir alles, alles Gute fr morgen. Ganz viel Glck und Erfolg fr deine Prfung, du wirst das super hinbekommen, da bin ich mir sicher!

----------


## Matzexc1

> Haha wie genial  Sollte ich vielleicht mal probieren 
> Danke!


Gleichfalls. Das mach ich bis Montag

----------


## Laura12

Viel Glck fr morgen, Charmingbaer, du schaffst das  :Smilie: 

Danke, fr den Tipp, Muriel. Ich werde es auch mal ausprobieren, denn wie fr viele andere hier auch sind mndliche Prfungen fr mich ein Graus, sodass ich Ideen gegen die Nervositt immer gerne ausprobiere.

----------


## Kiddo

Charmingbaer, viel Erfolg morgen!

----------


## davo

Viel Erfolg morgen, Charmingbaer!!!  :Top:

----------


## Atya

So bye bye Vorklinik  :Smilie:  gerade mndliche Prfung bestanden u alles supi

FERIEN JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU
Wnsche noch allen viel Erfolg ihr schafft das ✌☝👍👍

----------


## Laura12

Glckwunsch und danke, Atya  :Smilie:

----------


## yoomii94

Charmingbaer, hau sie um  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich danke euch. Mir ist kotzschlecht. Ich habe nichts wiederholt und auch sonst groe Lcken. Will nur, dass es vorbei ist.

----------


## Solara

Augen zu und durch! Du schaffst das!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Charmingbaer, ganz viel Erfolg fr morgen! Das wird!

Atya, herzlichen Glckwunsch, genie deine Ferien!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Viel Erfolg morgen, ich drcke alle Daumen!
So, ab morgen hau ich auch wieder richtig rein...

----------


## nie

Meine Daumen sind natrlich auch gedrckt. Ich erwarte dich in 4 Wochen in Essen in der Klinik (in der es brigens wirklich besser ist als in der Vorklinik)  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:

----------


## LaTraviata

Viel Erfolg und Selbstvertrauen, sowie eine "entspannte" Prfung (soweit das in dem Rahmen mglich ist).
Du schaffst das!!!  :Top:

----------


## charmingbaer

Jaaaaa, bestanden!!! Die Prfer waren sehr lieb und die Benotung total super!  :Grinnnss!:  Kann es noch gar nicht realisieren und bin einfach nur noch mde. Ab in die Klinik!!  :bhh:

----------


## LaTraviata

Geilooooomaaaaat! Glckwunsch!!!

----------


## Laura12

Glckwunsch  :Smilie: 

Oh man, ich will auch das es endlich vorbei ist. Ich hatte heute eine Vorbesprechung frs Mndliche und iwie hat das meine Nervositt noch mehr gesteigert (wenn das berhaupt mglich war).

----------


## davo

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Geniale Neuigkeiten! Genie die freie Zeit!  :Top:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Juhu! Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Feier schn!  :Grinnnss!: 

Noch neun Tage...

----------


## yoomii94

Glckwunsch whohoooo   :Rock:   :Rock:  
ich wusste dass du das packst !!

KEIN... BOCK... MEHR  :Frown:

----------


## FlameIngo

Glckwunsch! Ich habe noch immer zweieinhalb Wochen - das ist zu viel fr die Nerven aber zu wenig um alles zu beherrschen.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Jaaaaa, bestanden!!! Die Prfer waren sehr lieb und die Benotung total super!  Kann es noch gar nicht realisieren und bin einfach nur noch mde. Ab in die Klinik!!


Herzlichste Glckwnsche.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich habe noch immer zweieinhalb Wochen - das ist zu viel fr die Nerven aber zu wenig um alles zu beherrschen.


Stimme ich dir glatt zu. Bin am Montag dran und hab aktuell auch die Nase voll. Ich wiederhol jetzt noch Lcken und Grundlagen in BC und Physio. Anatomie mach ich mehr, da meine Prferin etwas mehr will.

Viel Erfolg uns allen!!!!!

----------


## nie

Glckwunsch, Charmingbear!!! Willkommen in der Klinik  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Charmingbear!! Ich freu mich fr dich  :Grinnnss!: ! Viel Spa in der Klinik

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich danke euch,  es ist immer noch total berwltigend und unrealistisch  :Big Grin: .
Ich drck auf jeden Fall die Daumen weiter fr alle anderen,  ihr schafft das sicher alle und dann gehts fr alle zusammen in die KLINIK  :Big Grin:  .

Was ist eigentlich mit  MediNaddl?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Die hat sich vom Forum abgemeldet und ihren Account lschen lassen   :Oh nee...:

----------


## charmingbaer

Ach so, hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Hatte mich gefragt, wie es ihr in der Physikumszeit so geht.

----------


## Melina93

Da ist noch so viel, was ich nocjmal anschauen msste. Ich glaub das wird nie was am Dienstag. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach nicht hingehen, dann blamiere ich mich zumindest nicht bis auf die Knochen -.-

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Da ist noch so viel, was ich nocjmal anschauen msste. Ich glaub das wird nie was am Dienstag. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach nicht hingehen, dann blamiere ich mich zumindest nicht bis auf die Knochen -.-


Du solltest auf jeden Fall hingehen, denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass du bestehst ist auf jeden Fall grer, als die durchzufallen!  :Grinnnss!: 
Kopf hoch! Wir schaffen das  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Da ist noch so viel, was ich nocjmal anschauen msste. Ich glaub das wird nie was am Dienstag. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach nicht hingehen, dann blamiere ich mich zumindest nicht bis auf die Knochen -.-


Ich bin Montag dran und diese Gedanken hab ich die ganze Zeit.

Geh hin.Die Chance zu bestehen ist definitiv hher

----------


## locumo123

@Melina93

Welche Prfer hast du? (Hab letztes Jahr Physikum in Ulm gemacht) Histo ist bei allen Ana Profs wichtig. Wenn du das Prparat schon mal identifizieren kannst....

----------


## Melina93

Hab eine Histologin bekommen...
Manchmal seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bumen nicht und manchmal komm ich sofort drauf in Histo.
Physio ist auch extrem Themen abhngig und das einzige Fach, indem ich sonst wirklich sehr gut bin war Biochemir. Aber da wird teilweise so chemisch gefragt bei meinem Prfer. 
Das wird ne 4 stndige peinliche Showeinlage meinerseits und nein Stipendium kann ich auch vergessen, wenn die Note schlecht wird. Aber hauptsache bestehen. Bin gerafe nur echt der Meinung, dass ich nicht gut genug vorbereitet bin.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Glckwunsch, charmingbaer. Genie die freien Tage. Viel Spa in der Klinik!  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

Mach dir nicht zu viel Stress, Melina. (Leicht gesagt, ich wei...) Bei drei groen Fchern ist man NIE vollstndig vorbereitet. Das ist aber bei jedem so. Du hast noch fnf ganze Tage, das ist verdammt viel Zeit - nutze diese Zeit um Lcken zu schlieen bei jenen Themen, die am wichtigsten sind, d.h. die am ehesten gefragt werden und die am ehesten K.O.-Kriterien sein knnen. Ich halte dir die Daumen, nicht aufgeben!!!  :Top:

----------


## Kiddo

Charmingbaer, herzlichen Glckwunsch!

An alle, die noch dran sind, durchhalten, ihr werdet das schaffen!

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Ich danke euch,  es ist immer noch total berwltigend und unrealistisch .
> Ich drck auf jeden Fall die Daumen weiter fr alle anderen,  ihr schafft das sicher alle und dann gehts fr alle zusammen in die KLINIK  .
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit  MediNaddl?


herzlichen Glckwunsch zum Physikum.

----------


## Bonnerin

Super charmingbaer!!! Herlichen Glckwunsch, du hast es dir verdient! Genie die verdienten Ferien!  :Big Grin: 

Davo, du bist als nchster dran, oder? Meine Daumen sind fr dich und alle anderen ganz fest gedrckt!

----------


## davo

Das ist richtig... nur noch ein paar Stunden, dann ist es so weit  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

Ich drck dir die Daumen davo!  :Smilie:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Ich drck dir die Daumen davo!


Melina, versuch ein bisschen abzuschalten. Die Prfung ist nur halb so schlimm, wie man es sich vorstellt und du kannst diese schaffen, du hast dich vorbereitet, es ist vllig normal, dass du denkst du kannst nichts, weil man nur an das denkt, was man nicht richtig kann oder man einfach unsicher ist, du kannst aber viel mehr!
ich war vor fnf Jahren in der gleichen Situation, meine Prfung war am 10.09 und ich war froh drum, so konnte ich noch einiges festigen, dennoch wollte ich nicht zur Prfung gehen, weil ich einfach dachte, ich kann nix und blamiere mich, 
mir wurde gut zugeredet, bin dann letztendlich zur Prfung gegangen. meine Prfer waren nett und bin gut aus der Prfung rausgekommen.
macht dich daher nicht vorher verrckt! Hinterher hast du gengend Zeit dafr. ;)

----------


## Matzexc1

Melina,
ich hab momentan genau das gleiche Problem.Ich wiederhole Kram den ich schon lange kenne und stelle fest was ich alles wieder vergessen habe. 

Wir schaffen das beide,bei der Mndlichen geht es sehr viel um das Auftreten und alles muss man nicht wissen um zu bestehen

----------


## Melina93

Das hoffe ich, Matze  :Smilie: 
Danke frs Mutmachen, erdbeertoertchen  :Smilie:  Ein Attest bekomme ich ja eh nicht...also muss ich wohl hin.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ein Attest bekomme ich ja eh nicht...also muss ich wohl hin.


Zitat eines Anwalts:

Eine Gastroenteritis reicht nicht,holen sie sich eine Grippe.

Ich wrde auch keins bekommen. Wir kriegen ddas irgendwie hin. ich bedrckt nur das es bei mir auch noch der 3.Versuch ist  :grrrr....:

----------


## Melina93

Kann ich verstehen. Ich finde es ohnehin bewundernswert wie du mit der Situation umgehst. Du hast so viel gelernt, du wirst das super machen. Da habe ich keinen Zweifel!   :Smilie:

----------


## LaTraviata

Mir ist so kotzbel und ich bin noch immer nicht mit allem durch. Oh weh...

Viel Erfolg, davo!!! Du wirst es wegrocken, das P... ganz gewiss!

----------


## ][truba][

Na, bei davo hab ich auhc keine bedenken. Daumen werden trotzdem gedrckt. Wann muss ich fr dich drcken LT?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Matze, ich habe erst heute wieder von einem Wiederholter gehrt, der mit Eins die mndliche bestanden hat. Du wirst das schaffen!

Und um davon mach ich mir auch keine sorgen, Daumen drcke ich natrlich morgen trotzdem :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternchenhase

@Davo: Daumen sind ganz fest gedrckt! Das machst du morgen mit links!
@Matze: Du hast wirklich viel gelernt und dein Prferwechsel war ja auch sehr positiv  :Grinnnss!: !! Du schaffst das!

----------


## charmingbaer

Davo, fr Morgen drcke ich fest die Daumen! Das schaffst du aber sicher  :Grinnnss!: 

Melina, ich wei genau, wie du dich fhlst, mir ging es ganz genau so! Aber sobald die Prfung begonnen hatte, wurde ich viel ruhiger und es war wirklich deutlich weniger schlimm als gedacht. Und irgendetwas kann man ja meistens doch sagen und die meisten Prfer fhren einen ja auch ein bisschen zu den Antworten, die sie hren wollen.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Davo, meine Daumen sind seit heute morgen ebenfalls gedrckt.  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

Vielen Dank euch allen... ihr macht mich ganz verlegen  :Woow: 

Es lief wirklich absolut optimal... es war echt ein Traum. Und das obwohl ich mir durchaus eine noch bessere praktische Aufgabe und ein noch besseres Histo-Prparat htte vorstellen knnen. Aber es war wirklich ein durch und durch guter Tag. Auch fr meine Kommilitonen.

Jetzt wird erst mal entspannt.......  :dumdiddeldum...:  :Party:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Euch allen die noch dran sind: Viel Erfolg!!! Ihr seid top! Ihr werdet es schaffen!  :Top:

----------


## Melina93

Glckwunsch Davo!  :Big Grin:  Das freut mich  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Davo

----------


## Laura12

Glckwunsch Davo  :Smilie:

----------


## ][truba][

Glckwunsch Davo!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Super davo  :Grinnnss!: ! Das freut mich auch sehr fr dich  :Grinnnss!: !!

----------


## charmingbaer

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!

Wer ist jetzt als nchstes?

----------


## FlameIngo

Bei uns fangen die Prfungen erst nchste Woche an.

----------


## Matzexc1

Jemand am Montag vormittag? Ich bin am Nachmittag dran.

brigens ich hab einen Tipp gegen Schlafprobleme:

1.Phase Baldriparan+Anti_Stress Tee gegen 9.
2.Phase:Wiederaufwachen um halb 2 PMR+Schlaftee+50mg Opipramol(Trizyklisches Antidepressivum)

War richtig angenehm  :Grinnnss!:  Heute abend versuch ich es mit einer Kombi

----------


## el suenio

Hmm, nimm doch das Opipramol gleich gegen 9-10 Uhr, dann wachst du auch in der Nacht nicht noch mal auf. Bzw. kannst du dann gleich wieder einschlafen. Ja, das ist in der Tat super bei Schlafstrungen, ich muss das immer die erste Nacht nach den Nachtdiensten nehmen und es funktioniert super. Hngt auch nicht nach am nchsten Tag. Und hat mich in der praktischen Prfung gerettet...
Ich drcke euch allen die Daumen!

----------


## Matzexc1

Danke,das hab ich vor  :Grinnnss!:  Ich bin aktuell etwas mde,aber das liegt eher an zu wenig Schlaf. Es ist wenigstens nicht so schlimm wie gestern.

Ein hoch auf die Psychopharmaka

----------


## el suenio

Ja, es ist besser, wenn du es eher nimmst, dass du danach noch genug schlafen kannst, sonst glaube ich dir, dass du frhs mde bist. Aber alles in allem ist das wirklich sehr angenehm, weil man zwar auch nachts aufwacht, aber sofort wieder einschlafen kann. 
Na ja, klar ist das keine Lsung ber einen lngeren Zeitraum, finde ich jetzt zumindest. Aber vor irgendwelchen besonderen Ereignissen finde ich daran nichts Schlimmes. Immer noch besser als Lorazepam. Erstens besteht ein viel geringes Abhngigkeitspotential, zweitens ist man nicht ganz so sediert und drittens wirkt es nicht so lang nach. Das sehe ich zumindest so  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, davo.

----------


## Melina93

Ich habe ja die Hoffnung, dass man dieses Studizm auch ohne Medikamente gut schaffen kann. Aber wenn ich mir meinen Kaffeekonsum anschaue, kann das ja auch echt keine Lsung sein  :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

In matzes Situation htte ich mir ganz sicher auch etwas verschreiben lassen. 

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, davo!

----------


## Melina93

Wollte mit meiner Antwort auch keinesfalls irgendwie werten oder sonst was. Hab auch nie behauptet, dass ich es schlimm finde, wenn man Medis nimmt.

----------


## Matzexc1

Manchmal brauch man etwas Hilfe  :Grinnnss!: 

Aortenrupturen und Notsectios um 3 Uhr morgens sind entspannter als diese Prfung

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich mache es Dir leider nach, Matze.

Sitzen geblieben in der Vorklinik, einmal mehr... 
Ich bin so enttuscht von mir selbst.

----------


## Kiddo

Davo, herzlichen Glckwunsch!

LT, lass den Kopf nicht hngen. Kann jedem passieren. Beim nchsten Mal schaffst du das!

----------


## ][truba][

Oh man LT, kopf hoch!

Immerhin ist das schriftliche Weg und du kannst dich beim nchsten mal nur auf die mdl. konzentrieren. Das ist doch auch schon ein (Teil)Erfolg. Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Oh nein!   :Oh nee...: 
Das tut mir sehr, sehr leid das zu lesen,  LaTraviata  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Muriel

Ach Lene, das tut mir so Leid  :Oh nee...:  Kannst Du Grnde ausmachen? Nervositt und Quatsch wider besseres Wissen erzhlt? Pech und die Lcken abgegriffen? Falsche Chemie zwischen Dir und den Prfern?

----------


## Melina93

Das tut mir Leid, LT. Aber nicht aufgeben! Du wirst es schaffen.
Aber jetzt ist die Trauer erst mal da, kann ich auch verstehen  :Frown:

----------


## charmingbaer

Das tut mir sehr leid, LaTraviata  :grrrr....:

----------


## el suenio

Oje, LaTraviata  :Oh nee...:  Ich glaub, da ist man erst Mal bedient. Beim nchsten Mal wird dafr alles besser, auch, wenn dir das grad wahrscheinlich nicht so viel ntzt.

----------


## Laura12

Oh nein, das tut mir echt Leid. Aber jetzt den Kopf nicht hngen lassen, denn es kann ja das nchste Mal nur noch besser werden. 
Jetzt geniee erstmal trotzdem ein bisschen die freie Zeit (auch wenn es sicher erstmal schwer fllt) und dann kannst du mit neuer Kraft in den nchsten Anlauf startet (und dann klappt es ganz bestimmt ;) )

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Sitzen geblieben in der Vorklinik, einmal mehr... 
> Ich bin so enttuscht von mir selbst.


 :Troest:   :Knuddel:  Du schaffst das nchstes Mal! Da bin ich mir sicher

----------


## davo

LaTraviata, das tut mir echt leid fr dich  :Traurig:  Aber truba hat Recht: die Hlfte ist geschafft - jetzt erhol dich erst mal vom Stress der letzten Wochen, und dann kannst du analysieren woran es lag, und im Mrz/April ist dann die zweite Hlfte auch noch erledigt!  :Knuddel:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

LT, lass dich drcken!

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich mache es Dir leider nach, Matze.
> 
> Sitzen geblieben in der Vorklinik, einmal mehr... 
> Ich bin so enttuscht von mir selbst.


Oh nein. Das tut mir sehr leid fr dich,wenigstens ist die Schriftliche weg.Wenn du noch Unterlagen brauchst Nachricht gengt.

----------


## FlameIngo

Wieso gibts eigentlich mndliches Physikum und nicht nur schriftliches wie in den USA ? Hat das irgendeinen Mehrwert ? Staatsexamen kann man es ja ohnehin kaum nennen, weil es extrem unterschiedlich bewertet und geprft wird, schon an derselben Uni.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich finde das auch total bescheuert. Manche haben total liebe, freundliche Prfer die brav jedes Jahr die selben Grundlagen Fragen. Und andere haben drei Typen da sitzen die es geil finden die Lcke zu finden und einen mit irgendeinem Spezialwissen fertig zu machen.
Komplette Willkr, das Ganze...
Man kann ja vom schriftlichen halten was man will, aber die Situation dort ist gut trainierbar und mit ausreichender Vorbereitung kann man auch bestehen. In der mndlichen hgt (zumindest die Note) auch zu einem groen Anteil vom Glck ab.

----------


## altalena

Lene, das tut mir Leid!!! Is n beschissenes Gefhl..... Ich drck dich feste und versuch, den Kopf nicht hngen zu lassen und jetzt erstmal ein paar Monate Uni Uni sein zu lassen. Beim nchsten Mal wird's was!!!!  :Troest:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Oh je, Lene........ ich fhle mit dir  :Troest: 

Es ist so gemein. Ich wei ja, wie sich das anfhlt. Bin zwar "nur" im schriftlichen P einmal durchgefallen. Aber ich kann mich erinnern, wie ich meinen Mega-Hnger im Mndlichen hatte, wo ich nie und nimmer damit gerechnet htte, dass man mich durchwinkt. Woran lag es denn?

Und sei bitte, bitte, bitte nicht enttuscht von dir (da kriege ich Pipi in die Augen, wenn ich sowas lese)! Gottseidank sind wir keine Maschinen - auch wenn wir es manchmal gerne wren. Jetzt versuch erst einmal auszuspannen und Abstand zu gewinnen. Dann Analyse, Problem erkennen und angehen. Nur jetzt nicht liegen bleiben. 

Ich drck dich, Lene!  :Knuddel:

----------


## Melina93

Wenn ich so sehe, was man im schriftlichen Physikum teilweise wissen musste, ist es aber auch nicht so prickelnd. Habe ja teilweise einfach gekreuzt, weil ich wusste es ist richtig. Aber begrnden htte ich es bei manchen Fragen nicht knnen. Ich habe mal einen Artikel gelesen, in dem es hie, dass ca. 30% der Fragen im schriftlichen Physikum kaum bis gar keine Bedeutung fr den spteren Arztberuf haben. Weis nicht, ob das stimmt. Aber das wre schon heftig  :Smilie: 
Mndliche Prfungen sind nie 100% perfekt fair, das liegt aber nicht ( nur) an den Prfern, sondern an allen Umstnden, die an diesem Tag, fr diese Stunden zusammen kommen.
Was halt gar nicht geht ist, wenn die Prfer irgendwie anfangen die Leute fertig zu machen. Soll es ja geben und das ist dann halt echt mies.

----------


## davo

Grundstzlich kann ich schon nachvollziehen, was der Sinn des mndlichen Teils ist - man kann nach Verstndnis und Zusammenhngen fragen. Schriftlich wird man ja dressiert wie ein Zirkusaffe, aber das ist vermutlich nicht sehr stark korreliert mit einem guten Verstndnis des Stoffs. Mir hat das Kreuzen der Altfragen fr den schriftlichen Teil deutlich mehr gebracht als das eigentliche Lernen - das sagt ja schon alles. (Wobei natrlich dennoch die, die schriftlich ein Sehr gut schaffen, meist auch wirklich sehr gute Studenten sind - schlicht und einfach weil letztlich der Flei und die Selbstdisziplin, und natrlich die Selbstwirksamkeitserwartung und die "innere Ruhe" im entscheidenden Moment, bei beiden Teilen die wichtigsten Faktoren sind.) Und Melinas Punkt ist auch wichtig - oft kann man zwei, drei Antwortmglichkeiten als vlligen Bldsinn identifizieren, und rt dann zwischen den verbleibenden. Ich hab deshalb das Gefhl, dass ich whrend meiner Vorbereitung fr den mndlichen Teil deutlich mehr gelernt habe als whrend meiner Vorbereitung fr den schriftlichen Teil. Im Sinne von Wissen, das auch hngen bleiben wird, im Sinne von Wissen, das auch klinisch wichtig ist. Die Ungerechtigkeit des Prferloses bleibt natrlich. Bei uns ist es halt glcklicherweise so, dass die meisten Prfer im mndlichen Teil primr auf das Verstndnis grerer Zusammenhnge Wert legen, und es nur sehr wenige gibt, die einen wirklich an die Grenzen bringen wollen. An anderen Unis ist das wohl teilweise anders.

Mein Fazit: wenn die Prfer die "richtige" Einstellung haben, hat der mndliche Teil einen groen Mehrwert. Wenn bei den Prfern jemand dabei ist, der es nicht so gut mit den Studenten meint, dann ist es hingegen ein Problem.

----------


## Muriel

Aber Dich wird keiner fertig machen knnen, da Du gut bist und das schaffen wirst, was Du Deinem Spiegelbild mittlerweile fest und berzeugend erzhlen kannst  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

Ich habe es tatschlich ausprobiert und nach anfnglichem peinlich berhrtem Lachen, war es tatschlich hilfreich  :Smilie:  Auch wenn es immer noch sehr befremdlich ist :P
Ich hab schon groe Lcken, da muss man ehrlich bleiben. Wird also auch bisschen von den Fragen abhngen. Aber auch wenn die Prfer laut Altprotokollen extrem anspruchsvoll sind, sind es auch wirklich keine Unmenschen. 
Vor mir ist ja noch Matze dran. Ich hoffe die Party geht dann Dienstag noch weiter hier, nachdem er bestanden hat  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

(Nachtrag: Und es ist ja auch wichtig, als Arzt etwas nicht nur zu wissen, sondern auch erklren zu knnen, argumentieren zu knnen, usw.)

Und die Idee von Muriel fand und finde ich echt top!  :Top:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@davo: bei mir war es genau umgekehrt, ich hab fr die schriftliche viel gelernt (ja, auf verstndnis) und nur soviel gekreuzt wie es im ML-Plan vorgegeben war. Und ich hab damit ja anscheinend alles richtig gemacht. Ich hab natrlich die ganze Vorklinik viel gelernt, aber war auch kein echter berflieger, da gibt es ganz andere. Jetzt beim Lernen fr die Mndliche merke ich, wieviel mir das Lernen fr die Schriftliche gebracht hat. Ich hab die ganzen Stoffwechselwege zB scon fr die Schruftliche gelernt, das war jetzt reine Wiederholung. Ebenso in Physio, ich wei gar nicht, wie ich das alles auswendig lernen sollte, was da so gefragt wird.
Und Anatomie ist eh ein Thema fr sich, aber das hatte ich frs schriftliche auch schon mit ML und Promethen und Renate fr Histo gelernt. Da ist echt enorm viel hngen geblieben und ich fhl mich wirklich klger als vor dem Physikum  :Grinnnss!: 
Aber abschlieend beurteilen kann ich mein Vorgehen natrlich erst nach der Mndlichen nchste Woche.

Es gibt hier jedenfalls einige Prfer, die definitiv keine Basics abfragen. Ich zumindest finde nicht, dass die Cholesterin-Biosynthese en Detail, mit der Anzahl aller verbrauchten NADPs, etc, Basiswissen ist. Es gibt ein paar Themen von ein paar Prfern, die lernt man nur, weil sie in den Protokollen stehen. Und da hrt fr mich der Sinn dieser Prfung auf. Es soll doch berprft werden, ob ich verstanden habe was ich in den letzten zwei Jahren gelernt hab. Und nicht ob ich Bullshit-Wissen in 10 Tagen in meinen Kopf prgeln kann.
Mein BC-Prfer fragt zB gerne nach dem Refsum-Syndrom. Wer es von sich aus - ohne googlen - kennt, der darf sich ein Eis kaufen.

----------


## ][truba][

Amerikaner machen doch auch mdl.-praktische Prfung.

----------


## Matzexc1

Refsum-Syndrom....

Bei uns gibt es auch Prfer die nach den G-Protein-Untereinheiten,den genauen Kanalnamen und jedem Coenzym der Hmbiosynthese fragen.

Teilweise vllig gaga.

----------


## davo

Refsum... das klingt fr mich wie ein Badeort an der Nordsee  :Grinnnss!:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Step 2-CS ist aber der einzige praktische Teil, oder? (Wenn man von den, in ihrem Niveau stark variierenden, Uni-internen Prfungen absieht.)

----------


## FlameIngo

Vom Step1 des USMLE werden dafr die Fragen nicht verffentlicht. Man kann zwar fiktive Fragen kreuzen, aber durch reines Kreuzen-Lernen kommt man da nicht so weit, denk ich, weshalb es mE sinnvoller ist als unser schriftliches Physikum. Step2CS ist der staatlich geprfte praktische Teil am Ende, in dem man Anamnesen, Diagnosen, Therapie-Vorschlge machen muss. Finde ich auch sinnvoll. Wirklich wichtig sind spter eben solche skills. Ob ich irgendwelche Stoffwechselwege komplett aufsagen, anatomische Super-Details etc errtern kann, ist doch eher irrelevant und reicht schriftlich geprft vollkommen aus. Dass wegen sowas in einer berzogenen mndlichen Prfung Leute nicht weiter Medizin studieren drfen, geht vollkommen an der Realitt vorbei.

----------


## davo

Aber gerade fr Step 1 gibts doch eine gigantische Industrie an Vorbereitungsbchern und bungstests... und alle schwren darauf, dass diese essentiell fr gute Ergebnisse sind. Dagegen sind Medi-Learn und Endspurt ja gar nichts. Das ist teaching to the test in Reinform.

Aber vielleicht sollten wir das eher in einem eigenen Thread diskutieren  :Grinnnss!: 

Hier erst mal das Allerwichtigste: auch weiterhin viel Durchhaltevermgen jenen, die erst haben!!!  :Top:

----------


## Melina93

Dass es Leute gibt, die nur mit reinem Kreuzen das schriftliche Physikum bestehen, sagt eigentlich schon alles ber diese Prfung, wie ich finde.

----------


## Annaly

Oh LT, das tut mir leid! Kopf hoch, morgen sieht die Welt wieder anders aus und beim nchsten Mal klappt alles!  :Smilie:  Nur nicht enttuscht von dir selbst sein - dazu hast du keinen Grund!  :Knuddel:  :Troest:

----------


## yoomii94

LT Kopf hoch  :Frown:  komm erstmal runter und mach dir dann einen schnen Urlaub! 
Nchstes Mal klappt es bestimmt!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonnerin

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, davo, das freut mich riesig! Ich hoffe, jetzt kommt dein wohlberdienter Urlaub!  :Big Grin: 

LT, lass den Kopf nicht hngen! Gerade die mndliche Prfung ist nie vllig fair, da kann man auch einfach Pech haben. Es ist schwer, aber beim nchsten Mal schaffst du es! Das schriftliche hast du ja gepackt.

Ein Freund von mir ist durch beide Prfungen durchgefallen...  :Frown:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich durfte heute schon mein Physikums-Geschenk als Motivation auspacken  :love: 
Jetzt muss nur noch am Donnerstag alles gut gehen.

----------


## yoomii94

@AA du packst das !!!! meine Daumen sind auf jeden fall gedrckt

Ich bin morgen nachmittag dran. Heute ab 13 Uhr ist Schluss mit Lernen. Was dann nicht sitzt, das sitzt auch morgen nicht. Also drckt mir bitte die Daumen ihr Lieben  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

He.Da sind wir ja beide gleichzeitig dran. Ich mach bis etwa 15Uhr,aber dann war es das auch. Auer nochmal histokarten und ein kurzes Gesprchj mit einer Kollegin.Aber der rest klappt. Viel Erfolg

----------


## hoppel228

Viel Glck euch beiden.

----------


## yoomii94

@Matzexc ich denk an dich wenn ich morgen reingehe  :Big Grin:  hoffe dass es gut geht!

Ja gleich geh ich ins Fitnessstudio und dann kuschel ich mich ins Bett. Ich htte ja am liebsten morgen frh gehabt aber na ja ...

----------


## Matzexc1

Nachmittags kann man ausschlafen.Ins Fitnesstudio geh ich nach dem Gesprch mit der Kollegin

Ich halte die Daumen fr uns beide gedrckt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Viel Erfolg Euch beiden!!!

Matze, Du wirst morgen das Pferdchen in die Klinik reiten, ganz gewiss. Meine guten Wnsche begleiten Dich ab 14 Uhr!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich drcke morgen ganz fest alle Daumen!

----------


## Laura12

Viel Glck und Erfolg euch Beiden fr morgen   :Smilie:  
Ich drcke euch die Daumen  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonnerin

Meine Daumen sind ganz fest fr Euch beide gedrckt! Ihr werdet das auf jeden Fall hinbekommen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich wnsche euch beiden fr morgen ganz ganz viel Erfolg! 

Matzexc, du rockst das morgen! Tief durchatmen und nicht verrckt machen lassen. Du schaffst das!  :Knuddel:

----------


## Annaly

Ich drcke euch fr morgen auch ganz doll die Daumen - und Matzexc: du rockst das !  :Knuddel:

----------


## ][truba][

Auch gedrckte Daumen aus Greifswald!

----------


## Melina93

Ich drcke euch auch ganz ganz doll die Daumen!  :Smilie:

----------


## Thunderstorm

Ich wnsche Euch fr morgen faire Fragen, die Euch liegen, nette und entspannte Prfer und das ntige Glck! Ihr schafft das!!! Die Daumen sind gedrckt.

----------


## mary-09

Von mir gibts auch gedrckte Daumen fr morgen! Ihr habt viel gelernt, seid gut vorbereitet und das wird, Matze!! Niemals aus der Ruhe bringen lassen, Selbstvertrauen ausstrahlen und dann holt ihr das Ding nach Hause!

----------


## Nurbanu

Matze, ich wnsche dir morgen viel Glck und Erfolg.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Meine Motivation noch drei tage weiter zu lernen geht gerade echt gegen Null. Ich will es langsam wirklich hinter mir haben  :Oh nee...:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Die Daumen sind fr die beiden Prflinge gedrckt!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ganz viel Erfolg euch beiden, morgen. Matze, fr dich sind die Daumen natrlich besonders gedrckt. Du schaffst das  :Smilie:

----------


## Rhiannon

Alle Daumen sind morgen gedrckt!

----------


## Solara

Ab 13.30h wird fest die Daumen gedrckt und bitte dann abends euer erfolgreiches Bestehen und krftiges Feiern gepostet, ja?!!

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Ab 13.30h wird fest die Daumen gedrckt und bitte dann abends euer erfolgreiches Bestehen und krftiges Feiern gepostet, ja?!!


Dem Wunsch schliee ich mich an! Ich werde morgen auch wie verrckt Daumen drcken.

Das klappt schon!!!

----------


## davo

Matze und yoomii: Viel Glck und Erfolg euch beiden heute nachmittag!!! Ich halte euch die Daumen!  :Top:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich werde euch nachher auch ganz fest die Daumen drcken! Ihr schafft das!   :Top:

----------


## Kandra

Meine Daumen sind auch gedrckt, viel Erfolg!!

----------


## Kiddo

Ich drcke euch beiden ganz fest die Daumen! Ihr schafft das!

----------


## Muriel

Viel Erfolg, insbesondere Dir,  Matze!

----------


## charmingbaer

Ganz viel Erfolg! !

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Ich wnsch euch auch ganz viel Erfolg! Bald haben wir's hoffentlich endlich alle geschafft! :Top:

----------


## Melina93

Ich habe das Bedrfnis gefhlt alles noch einmal zu wiederholen und zu lernen, weil ich irgendwie alles vergessen habe. Mir schwirrt ein total ekelhaftes Halbwissen in meinem Kopf herum und ich sehe mich schon morgen da stehen, wenn ich nur angestarrt werde und zurck starre, weil ich den Mund nicht aufkriege. 
Wie schaffen es alle anderen nur so viel Wissen zu behalten, ich versag da wieder einmal klglich...

----------


## PumpkinSouup

kenn ich, hab ich auch immer, das Gefhl dass ich alles wieder vergesse und nur Halbwissen hab. Aber im Schriftlichen hat's auch geklappt und das wird's auch im Mndlichen! *tschakka* 
Was hast du denn fr Prfer?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Geht mir auch so. Hab (gefhlt) alles wieder vergessen...

----------


## FlameIngo

Ist wohl eine verbreitete Ansicht (geht mir auch so) ^^ Ich hoffe auf mein Unterbewusstsein.

----------


## ][truba][

Lasst euch gesagt sein: Das ist normal.

Durchatmen, Augen zu und durch!

Haben schon ganz andere geschafft!

<--- z.B. !  :hmmm...:

----------


## Melina93

Darf man das hier so hinschreiben mit den Prfern? Sonst darf ich morgen ja dann gar nicht fluchen hier  :Smilie:  
Wenn ich unsicher bin, krieg ich halt nichts raus, Multiple Choice hingegen klappt schon. Auerdem hab ich das Vergngen den F. in Physio als Vorsitzenden zu haben und ich glaube der kann ziemlich streng sein.

----------


## nie

Nicht zu viel Panik schieben. Ich hab mir im ersten Versuch alles verbaut weil ich vllig irrational Panik geschoben habe und dann immer der Gedanke "Lieber nichts sagen als was Dummes". Ganz schlechte Idee. Rein fachlich wollten die da wirklich nur Grundlage von mir wissen aber in meiner Panik kam einfach berhaupt nichts Produktives mehr. 
Im zweiten Versuch hab ich dann mal die Zurckhaltung zuhause gelassen und einfach immer alles raugehauen was mir so ins Hirn kam. War auch die ein oder anderen dmliche Antwort dabei aber bestanden hab ich hinterher trotzdem. 

Und dass man gefhlt alles vergessen hat, ist wohl so ein Standartgefhl vor mndlichen Prfungen. Ich kann mich nicht errinern jemals vor einer Prfung gedacht zu haben "och, egal was die fragen, ich werde eine sinnige und kompetente Antwort geben knnen."


So und jetzt nochmal ganz fest die Daumen gedrckt fr die heutigen Prflinge!

----------


## PumpkinSouup

okay Melina, dann weiss ich aber jetzt wen du hast  :hmmm...:  (ganz ohne Namensnennung!  :Big Grin: )
In Anatomie hab ich brigens die gleiche Prferin! Das wird schon!  ::-winky:  :Top:

----------


## Pampelmuse

Oooooh Mann, ist das aufregend.

Matze, ich hoffe, Du bist gerade zu betrunken und siegestrunken, um noch zu tippen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Trianna

Fieber auch schon!!

----------


## Melina93

Hat Matze nicht erst um 15 Uhr begonnen?
Oh man, ich drck dir und yoomi natrlich auch so die Daumen!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Matzexc1

Erfolg note 3. werde bald tatschlich zu betrunken sein um zu schreiben. Wer fuer den 2.oder 3 Versuch Hilfe braucht darf sich melden

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

Ja, herzlichen Glckwunsch, matze!

----------


## davo

Jaaa!!! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!  :Top:  Und im Oktober gehts in die KLINIK!  :Party:  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Melina93

Matze, Glckwunsch  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Das freut mich  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## el suenio

Suuuper, herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Smilie:

----------


## Trianna

Geilomat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Waaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh so guuuuuuuuuuuut!!!

Lass dich knuddeln aus der Ferne

----------


## Rhiannon

Jaaaaaaaaaa, Matze, klasse! Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Willkommen in der Klinik!

----------


## Feuerblick

Glckwunsch!!!

----------


## mary-09

Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Genie Deinen Tag!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## altalena

Glckwunsch!!!  :Top:

----------


## LaTraviata

Dicken Glckwunsch fr diesen Sieg ber die haarige Kleingeldprostituierte!!!! Und jetzt... genieen!!! Du hast es Dir so verdient!

----------


## PumpkinSouup

<3-lichen Glckwunsch!  :Smilie:

----------


## nie

Ahhhh, super  :Smilie:  Auch wenn man sich nur aus dem Forum kennt, fiebert man doch unberkannterweise mit. Hab den ganzen Tag dran gedacht. Freu mich wirklich fr dich, Matze. 
und hoffentlich hren wir von yoomi auch bald was positives.

----------


## Kiddo

Matze, meinen herzlichsten Glckwunsch! Du hast dir das absolut verdient.

----------


## Annaly

YAAAAY - Herzlichen Glckwunsch!! Und jetzt schn feiern, alle Lampen an und Action!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Matze, wie endgeil! Genie den Moment, genie das Besoffensein nachher und dann deine Ferien. Und willkommen in der Klinik!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Zanza

Matze, herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Thunderstorm

Yippi ya yea Matze!!! Ich freue mich riesig fr Dich!!! Geniee das Gefhl, feier anstndig und dann willkommen in der Klinik!!!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## Muriel

Juhuuu,  allerherzlichste Glckwnsche! Du bist eindeutig Nr. 2 in der Physikumskrimitoptenliste. Nur Laelya wird keiner mehr erfolgreich schlagen, denke ich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pampelmuse

Yeaaaah, Matze!!! Glckwunsch!!! Du kannst echt Stolz auf Dich und Deine Nerven sein...

----------


## Sebastian1

Sehr geil, Matze. Ich will nicht wissen, was dir da vom Herzen gepurzelt ist. Feier schn!

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Gott sei Dank hat es ein gutes Ende genommen! sei Stolz auf dich, Matze, herzlichen Glckwunsch.

----------


## Kiddo

Was ist mit yoomii? Mssen wir uns Sorgen machen?

----------


## Nessiemoo

herzlichen Glckwunsch Matze! Hast du wirklich super alles berstanden  :Party:  :Top:

----------


## charmingbaer

Suuuper, herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!!

----------


## yoomii94

Boah Leute eure Untersttzung ist berwltigend, musste mich durch die ganzen Posts seit gestern durcharbeiten... Ihr seid die Besten !!! <3

die Prfung ist MEGA gut gelaufen! ber ne 1 kann man sich wirklich nicht beschweren  ::-winky:  ich bin einfach nur fertig gerade

----------


## Melina93

Glckwuuuuuuuunsch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Grandios! Glckwunsch!

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Hammer! Glckwunsch! :-*

----------


## Kandra

Herzlichen Glckwunsch ihr beide!!!

----------


## charmingbaer

Hammer gut, herzlichen Glckwunsch!!

----------


## yoomii94

Danke  :Smilie:  wir sehen uns in der Klinik !!! :P (freu mich wie bolle :P )

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Yoomi, ganz ganz gro von dir! Du kannst mega stolz auf dich sein! Genie den Abend und alles, was jetzt noch kommt.  :Smilie:

----------


## Muriel

Auch Dir herzlichen Glckwunsch! So viele neue Cand. med.  :Love:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Wer ist als Nchstes dran?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Melina, oder?

----------


## davo

Yup, Melina ist morgen dran, wenn mich nicht alles tuscht.

Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch dir, yoomii!!! Top Leistung! 1a!  :Top:  Viel Spa mit der neu gewonnenen Frei(h|z)eit...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

Jaa, ich muss morgen ran...oh je :P

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ab wann mssen wir Daumen drcken? Ganz viel Erfolg morgen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

> Jaa, ich muss morgen ran...oh je :P


Du bist gut, Du schaffst das und es wird Dir eine Freude sein, Dein Wissen mitteilen zu drfen!

----------


## Melina93

Ab 9 Uhr gehts los.

----------


## Solara

Super! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!! Hat sich das Daumendrcken gelohnt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ab 9 Uhr gehts los.


Daumen sind gedrckt.Du schaffst das :Grinnnss!: 

Danke an alle fr die moralische Hilfe und das Daumendrcken.Wir 3 haben alle eine 3 bekommen und alle 3 waren wir im 3.Versuch.Wirhatten Top-Prfer und wir haben es gepackt. Aktuell:Halbe Flaschwe Schampus,Ein groer Schluck Kirschwasser und 3 Bier verschaffen mir die ntioge Bettschwere

@yomii:; Herzlichen Glckwunsch.Und respekt fr diese Note

----------


## Nurbanu

Herzlichen Glckwunsche zur 1 yoomi und Matze zu deinem Sieg!

----------


## Joolz

Herzlichen Glckwunsch ihr beiden!

----------


## Laura12

Sehr cool, herzlichen Glckwunsch euch beiden  :Smilie: 

Und Melina dir viel Glck und Erfolg fr morgen ;)

----------


## Kiddo

Yoomii, herzlichen Glckwunsch!

Melina, Daumen sind fest fr dich gedrckt. Du wirst das schaffen!

----------


## charmingbaer

Ganz viel Erfolg heute fr dich,  Melina! Hau se wech!

----------


## Atya

Glckwunsch Yoomii/Matze 👌👍 habt sehr gut gemacht 
Viel Erfolg fr alle 😊

----------


## davo

Viel Glck und Erfolg Melina!!! Gleich ist es geschafft!  :Rock:

----------


## Bonnerin

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Matze und yoomie, das ist ja hammer bei euch  :Big Grin: 

Melina, du rockst das heute!!! Keine Sorge, das wird schon!

----------


## ][truba][

Glckwunsch an Matze und Yoomie!

Fr Melina werden jetzt Daumen gedrckt  :hmmm...:

----------


## yoomii94

Melina hau sie weg  :Big Grin:  Daumen sind pnktlich um 9 gedrckt!!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Matze, sehr geil!  :Top:  Sieg ber Rom.... h, egal.... Viel Spa in der deutlich entspannteren Klinik! 

Yoomi, Reschpeckt!  :Top: 

Feiert schn, aber ballert euch die Birne nicht ganz weg. Ihr knnt sie noch brauchen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kiddo

:Top:  :Top:  :Top:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Matze!!! Ich habe gestern auch den ganzen Tag an dich gedacht und stndig den Thread hier aktualisiert. Ich war auch richtig erleichtert, als ich die gute Nachricht hier gelesen habe!  :Party:  Feier schn und geniee die Freiheit! Jetzt gehen wir zusammen in die Klinik!  ::-stud:

----------


## Matzexc1

Herzlichen Dank:
Ergebnis des Abends Groer Schluck Kirschwasser,halbe Flasche Champagner,3 Bier. Eine riesen-Currywurst mit Pommes und ein Burger mit Garnelen und Rindfleisch. Ich kann es noch kaum fassen.

Ich halte allen weiterhin die Daumen und freue mich mit euch in die klinik zu gehen

----------


## davo

Klingt nach einem perfekten Abend... und den hast du dir mit deiner Leistung auch voll verdient! Ich freue mich fr dich!  :Top:

----------


## yoomii94

nicht zu vergessen: Ich hab mich zu Hause auf die Couch begeben und NICHTS gemacht!!! Ein richtig geiles Gefhl  :Big Grin: 

 Ach ja und lieben lieben Dank fr die Glckwnsche  :Smilie:  freu mich richtig

Melina wie siehts aus?

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Yoomii, Herzlichen Glckwunsch!
Melina, wie wars?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Hoffentlich ist bei melina alles gut gegangen!

Oh man, ich werde langsam auch echt nervs  :Oh nee...: 
Noch einen Tag ber stehen...

----------


## Solara

AA, vormittags oder nachmittags? Du wirst das klasse machen!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich bin Donnerstag um 14 Uhr dran, habe also noch ein bisschen Zeit (was es nicht besser macht  :Grinnnss!:  ).

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Ich maaaaaag nicht mehr  :Frown:  In Anatomie hab ich das Gefhl, dass ich gar nix kann, Physio und Biochemie geht. Aber ich weiss echt nicht wie ich mich noch 5 Tage motivieren soll :Hh?:

----------


## Solara

PumkinSoup, nchsten Montag erst?

----------


## PumpkinSouup

jaaa :/ eigentlich bin ich froh, dass ich noch Zeit zum wiederholen hab. Aber andererseits will ich jetzt einfach, dass es vorbei ist. Vor allem wenn ich hier lese, dass so viele schon fertig sind ...

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich will nur noch dass es vorbei ist. Nerventerror, das ganze. Ich hab aktuell vor allem das Gefhl, dass alles was ich jetzt lese irgendwas anderes aus meinem Gehirn verdrngt.

----------


## Melina93

War totaler Shit....Altfragen frn Popo...zum Glck durch und bestanden.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Yeah,herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Sehr gut Glckwunsch!

----------


## Melina93

Mein Stipendium kann ich jetzt auch vergessen....
War echt mega unfair, was gefragt wurde.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Melina, du hast es geschafft! Freu dich auf die Klinik! Herzlichen Glckwunsch

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Mein Stipendium kann ich jetzt auch vergessen....
> War echt mega unfair, was gefragt wurde.


rgere dich nicht, vielleicht gibts doch noch eine Mglichkeit frs Stipendium?

----------


## ][truba][

Wenn nicht, gibts n Studienkredit. Sei froh dass du durch bist (auch wenn ich verstehen kann, wenn man sich rgert wenn man nen Arsch abgegriffen hat).

----------


## davo

Hauptsache bestanden... herzlichen Glckwunsch Melina!!!  :Top:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Hauptsache bestanden!!
Insgesamt blde Fragen in allen Fchern oder nur bei ein/zwei Fchern?

----------


## Laura12

Trotzdem Glckwunsch, Melina ;)

Ich will auch das das Ganze endlich vorbei ist, ab morgen beginnen hier die Prfungen und Freitag bin ich dran :O ich hab langsam echt Angst, ob das klappt...

----------


## Melina93

Mach mir eher Sorgen keine gute Doktorarbeit zu kriegen. Da nehmen sie ja schon eher die mit guten Noten...
Anatomie ging, der Rest war ne einzige Freakshow.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Ach Schmarrn, das glaub ich nicht. Du kriegst bestimmt trotzdem ne coole Doktorarbeit! (Y)

----------


## Kiddo

Melina, herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!

----------


## FlameIngo

Mach dir da echt mal keinen Kopf. Interesse, Motivation und/oder Engagement sind doch wichtiger, denke ich.

Was wurde denn so gefragt ?

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Mach mir eher Sorgen keine gute Doktorarbeit zu kriegen. Da nehmen sie ja schon eher die mit guten Noten...
> Anatomie ging, der Rest war ne einzige Freakshow.


Was fr eine Doktorarbeit willst du machen?
Und generell wrde ich nicht sagen, dass alle nur auf die Note schauen,  es wird auch darauf geachtet, ob man ins Team passt, wie motiviert man ist.

----------


## Melina93

Am liebsten eine experimentelle Arbeit.

----------


## Bonnerin

Kopf hoch, Melina! Du hast das Physikum bestanden und das ist erstmal das Wichtigste!

Ich wrde mir nicht so die Gedanken wegen der Diss machen. Erdbeertoertchen hat es ja auch schon gesagt: Fr die meisten Profs sind andere Dinge wichtiger als die Physikumsnote. In anderthalb Wochen habe ich mein offizielles "Ins-Labor-Reinschnuppern" und wie erwartet hat mein Wunsch-Prof nur zum Physikum gratuliert und gesagt, dass er hofft, dass ich mit meiner Leistung zufrieden wre. Die Note hat er gar nicht angesprochen. Und es gibt keinen Grund, warum es bei dir anders laufen sollte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## EVT

Du kannst ja auch immer noch deine guten vorklinischen Noten betonen und das schriftliche Physikum, wenn das besser war.

----------


## charmingbaer

Herzlichen Glckwunsch,  Melina! Du hattest so eine Angst, es nicht zu packen,also hoffe ich,  dass du dich Morgen richtig freuen kannst! 
Wegen der Diss wrde ich mir auch nicht so Gedanken machen,  dass wird schon!

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ich kenne auch ein paar, die trotz schlechter Noten in Physikum das Stipendium beibehalten/bekommen haben. Und eine Dr Arbeit kriegt man auch so. Ist natrlich rgerlich, aber es ist wirklich ziemlich egal! Wurde noch nie nach meinem Physikumszeugnis gefragt ;).  :Knuddel:

----------


## FlameIngo

Ohje, ich bin mittlerweile auch fertig mit den Nerven, hab noch anderthalb Wochen vor mir und gefhlt keine Ahnung mehr von Biochemie...

----------


## Melina93

Bin zum Glck nicht abhngig von den Stipendium, aber es war definitiv eine Entlastung. Es rgert mich, dass die Note am Ende komplett vom Glck abhing und mein Physikumszeugnis einfach nicht wiederspiegelt wie viel ich gelernt habe. Ich habe mich halt komplett blamiert, das war so peinlich  :Frown: 
Klar, Hauptsache bestanden, aber wenn ich dann sehe, was andere gefragt wurden, knnte ich echt heulen.

----------


## Matzexc1

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Melina. 

Das mit der Note tut mir fr dich leid. Ich selbst hatte mehr als einmal den Gedanken:"Warum bekomm ich das und meine Kollegen so was einfaches?"

 :Knuddel:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

So, ich hab die erste Nacht echt schlecht geschlafen. Jetzt muss ich irgendwie die nchsten 29 Stunden rum kriegen.

----------


## yoomii94

@AA das hatte ich aber auch. Hast du vielleicht Baldrian zu Hause? Das hat mir echt geholfen?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ja, hab ich gestern abend vorsorglich schon genommen. Konnte auch einschlafen, aber mitten in der Nacht bin ich dann mit Gedanken ber die Gluconeogenese und die inneren Kehlkopfmuskeln aufgewacht und konnte lange nicht wieder einschlafen.

----------


## Laura12

Ach das kann doch nach deiner super schriftlichen Prfung nur gut gehen ;)
viel Glck und Erfolg fr morgen  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Melina, ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch! Note ist zwar rgerlich, aber mndliche Prfungen sind ja immer ein Stck weit subjektiv. Dafr bist du jetzt in der Klinik  :Smilie: 
Und wegen der Doktorarbeit: Bei uns sind die experimentellen Arbeiten gar nicht so begehrt, hier schreiben viele mit ner glatten 4 im Physikum oder nem 3,5-Schnitt was Experimentelles. Wie von den anderen schon gesagt, fr viele Profs zhlen Dinge wie der persnliche Eindruck, den du hinterlsst, viel mehr als die Physikumsnote.

----------


## Osterhagen

Und auf nimmer wiedersehen Vorklinik! Allen die hier noch lnger verweilen mssen, alles gute!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Osterhagen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Osterhagen

Ich danke.
Zwar vllige Blamage in Anatomie aber der Rest war zum Glck ganz passabel.

----------


## Melina93

Glckwunsch  :Smilie:

----------


## yoomii94

Glckwunsch  :Big Grin:  wohooo

----------


## Melina93

> Melina, ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch! Note ist zwar rgerlich, aber mndliche Prfungen sind ja immer ein Stck weit subjektiv. Dafr bist du jetzt in der Klinik 
> Und wegen der Doktorarbeit: Bei uns sind die experimentellen Arbeiten gar nicht so begehrt, hier schreiben viele mit ner glatten 4 im Physikum oder nem 3,5-Schnitt was Experimentelles. Wie von den anderen schon gesagt, fr viele Profs zhlen Dinge wie der persnliche Eindruck, den du hinterlsst, viel mehr als die Physikumsnote.


Das Problem ist nur, immer wenn ich mit irgendwem rede, heit es sie haben ne 1 oder 2...irgendwie gibt es bei uns kaum schlechte Noten, da ist es doppelt rgerlich.
Aber danke frs Mut machen. Ich versuch jetzt erst einmal auf Abstand zu gehen von allem und vielleicht sieht es im Oktober schon anders aus  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Herzlichen Glckwunsch allen  :Grinnnss!: !!
Melina, ich kann verstehen, dass du dich rgerst, aber du hast verdient bestanden und kannst dich jetzt auf die Klinik freuen  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## davo

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Osterhagen!

----------


## LaTraviata

Viel Erfolg Dir morgen, AA! 
Und Osterhagen: meine Glckwnsche.

Werde hier - wenn alle durch sind - mal meine Erfahrungen schildern.
Bis dahin: Euch allen nur Gutes und einen ebenen Weg in die Klinik!

----------


## Bonnerin

Glckwunsch, Osterhagen!

AA, ich wnsche dir alles Gute fr morgen in der Prfung!  :Grinnnss!:  Auch, wenn ich es dir nochmal persnlich sagen werde, hier muss auch sein! Du wirst das perfekt hinbekommen, keine Sorge!
Ich empfehle die Kombi Grippostad C + Ceterizin, habe ich vor der Mndlichen eingeschmissen und selten so gut geschlafen ^^'

----------


## Kiddo

Osterhagen, herzlichen Glckwunsch.

AA, viel Erfolg fr morgen! Ich bin mir sicher, dass du das gut machen wirst.

----------


## ][truba][

AA, ich drck alles was ich hab. Zur Not auch meinen Banknachbarn in der Bib  :hmmm...: 

P.S: Ich hoffe es ist ne "sie"  :bhh:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

AA, du rockst das morgen, jawoll! Alle Daumen und Onkels sind gedrckt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Vielen Dank, ihr Lieben! Ich versuch mich jetzt zu entspannen und melde mich dann morgen abend mit hoffentlich guten Nachrichten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nurbanu

> AA, ich drck alles was ich hab. Zur Not auch meinen Banknachbarn in der Bib 
> 
> P.S: Ich hoffe es ist ne "sie"


Das wre natrlich ein kreativer Flirtversuch.  :Grinnnss!: 

Sie: guckt dich verblfft an.
Du: "Eine Bekannte hat eine wichtige Prfung und ich drcke ihr die Daumen und auch sonst alles, was ich habe."

Und wenn es kitschig werden soll noch: "Deswege drcke ich auch dich, auf dass du ihr Glck bringen mgest, du Glcksfee."

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich lach mich schlapp, truba. DAS wr's doch! Mach dat! Ich sach dir, mit dem passenden Augenzwinkern KLAPPT DAT! *wild nick*

----------


## Melina93

Daumen sind gedrckt  :Big Grin:  Du packst das AA!  :Smilie:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Viel Glck!!!

----------


## charmingbaer

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Osterhagen!!!

Und AA, dir ganz viel Erfolg fr Morgen! Du wirst das sicher ziemlich gut rocken!

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Versendet das LPA eigentlich die Physikumszeugnisse/-besttigungen auf einen Schlag deutschlandweit (also stichtagsmig, wenn auch der Letzte seine mndliche Prfung gemacht hat) oder der Reihe nach wie's kommt?

Ich warte immernoch auf ne Besttigung. Sowohl online als auch postialisch nix zu sehen. Geschafft wird's (alleine durch ML-Auswertung) sein, aber was in den Hnden zu halten oder zumindest offiziell zu sehen wre doch schon schner.

----------


## ][truba][

> Das wre natrlich ein kreativer Flirtversuch. 
> 
> Sie: guckt dich verblfft an.
> Du: "Eine Bekannte hat eine wichtige Prfung und ich drcke ihr die Daumen und auch sonst alles, was ich habe."
> 
> Und wenn es kitschig werden soll noch: "Deswege drcke ich auch dich, auf dass du ihr Glck bringen mgest, du Glcksfee."


made my day  :bhh:

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ach, deshaaaalb gehe ich nie in die Bib ^.^ Auch von meiner Seite Daumen gedrckt an AA, und an alle andere! Ihr schafft das!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

AA, alles erdenklich Gute heute. Aber bei deiner Top-Leistung im Schriftlichen sollte es ja keinerlei Probleme geben. Daumen sind gedrckt!

@Osterhagen: Herzlichen Glckwunsch und willkommen in der Klinik!

----------


## Kandra

Viel Erfolg heute AA! Ich bin mir sicher, dass du das grandios meistern wirst  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

Viel Erfolg heute, AA!!!  :Top:

----------


## yoomii94

Viel Erfolg AA !!!

----------


## Thunderstorm

Meine Daumen sind auch gaaanz fest fr die gedrckt "AA"! (warum gibt es hier eigentlich keinen Daumendrck-Smiley?)

----------


## Thunderstorm

> Das wre natrlich ein kreativer Flirtversuch. 
> 
> Sie: guckt dich verblfft an.
> Du: "Eine Bekannte hat eine wichtige Prfung und ich drcke ihr die Daumen und auch sonst alles, was ich habe."
> "


Das muss ich mir merken  :Knuddel:   :bhh:  ich muss gleich mal in der Bib Ausschau halten... - aber im Gegensatz zu "truba" nach was mnnlichem  :Grins:

----------


## par

Auch von mir: viel Erfolg AA!! Ich habe so lange nicht mehr hier reingeschaut und pltzlich/rechtzeitig hat AA Physikum  :Grinnnss!:  Wenn du diese Zeilen liesst, sollte es vermutlich besser heissen: Willkommen in der Klinik!!

Edit: Nurbanu, der Flirtversuch hat tatschlich was! Mir gefllt er fast.

----------


## Trianna

AA, bring Ehre nach Hause  :Big Grin:

----------


## el suenio

Ich drcke auch schon den ganzen Tag die Daumen!

----------


## Solara

Wo ist sie denn? Bruchte meine Daumen mal wieder  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kandra

Ist doch erst seit ein paar  Minuten fertig ;)

----------


## Muriel

Ich wei was, ich wei was  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nurbanu

Teile dein Wissen mit uns Muri. Da es nichts Schlechtes sein wird, darfst du ohne schlechtes Gewissen reden.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab bestanden! Muss  jetzt erstmal feiern!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nurbanu

War doch klar. Gratuliere. Jetzt kannst du endlich entspannen, nachdem du dich so verrckt gemacht hast. 

Magst du die Note verraten?  :hmmm...:

----------


## el suenio

Yeah, super! Viel Spa beim Feiern!  :Rock:

----------


## Thunderstorm

Coole Sache! Geniee das Gefhl und feier ordentlich!

----------


## Kiddo

Yeah! Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Feier schn.

----------


## nie

Glckwunsch!!  ::-dance:  :Party:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Toll! Glckwunsch und viel Spa beim Feiern  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Yay! Glckwunsch. Feier schn  :Smilie:

----------


## charmingbaer

Glckwunsch!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Atya

Glckwunsch Herr.Dr  :hmmm...:

----------


## yoomii94

Glckwunsch  :Big Grin:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Glckwunsch!👍🏼

----------


## LaTraviata

Spi-Spa-Spitze!!!  :Top:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## Matzexc1

Cool.Herzlichen Glckwunschan alle Besteher. Wer noch einen Tipp braucht:Wie gesagt pn

----------


## ][truba][

Legen ----- wait for it ----- just a little bit more ---- dr! Glckwunsch  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

Sehr cool, AA! 
Glckwunsch.

----------


## davo

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! War doch klar  :Grinnnss!:   :Top:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab "nur"eine drei. Physio war cool, aber in BC sollte ich den Reaktionsmechanismus der Acetylcholinesterase erklren. Ich konnte das dann dank meiner Chemie-Kenntnisse herleiten, aber das war dem Typen nicht cool genug. In Anatomie hatte ich dann ein histologisches Prparat der Zunge,das fand mein Gehirn so bescheuert dass ich danach ein paar grere Aussetzer hatte. Also ein bisschen Pech und viel Nervositt haben mir eine gute Note verbaut,ich bin aber natrlich mit meiner Gesamt-Performance ziemlich zufrieden  (eine zwei war fr mich vorher das Maximalziel), und das wichtigste und geilste ist dass alle meine Freunde es geschafft haben und es jetzt endlich in die Klinik geht!   :Grinnnss!: 
Danke an alle frs Daumen drcken und viel Erfolg allen die noch ran mssen!

----------


## Sebastian1

Auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch, AA  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Meinen herzlichsten Glckwunsch, liebe Absolute Arrhythmie!!!  :Jump:  :love:  Was fr eine blde Frage in BC, nicht drber rgern! Hauptsache durch und eine 2 im Physikum ist ja wirklich ein super tolles Ergebnis! 

An alle, die noch dran sind: Endspurt! Ihr habt es auch bald geschafft! Meine Daumen sind gedrckt!

----------


## par

> Wenn du diese Zeilen liesst, sollte es vermutlich besser heissen: Willkommen in der Klinik!


  :love:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich hab "nur"eine drei.


Herzlichen Glckwunsch.Bei solchen Prfern htte ich nicht berlebt

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Da sieht man leider mal wieder, wie abhngig man von Prfern in der Mndlichen ist, echt schade !

----------


## FlameIngo

Was ich immer so hre, ist auch extrem unterschiedlich. Das ist echt nervig, insbesondere wenn man noch dran ist und keine Ahnung hat, was auf einen zukommt.

----------


## davo

Hab mir gerade die offiziellen Lsungen fr den schriftlichen Teil abgesehen - wenn man von den drei herausgenommenen Aufgaben absieht, war die Dozentenlsung soweit ich sehe stets richtig. (Und auch bei den drei herausgenommenen Fragen war die Dozentenlsung immer eine der anerkannten Lsungen, oder die anerkannte Lsung.) Hab also mit Nachteilsausgleich schriftlich 82,1%. Wobei das eigentlich gar nicht stimmt, da sich bei mir die Note ja nicht ndert. Also ist mein schriftliches Ergebnis eigentlich 82,0%  :Grinnnss!: 

Viel Erfolg auch weiterhin an alle, die noch mndlich dran sind!!!  :Top:

----------


## FlameIngo

Ich verstehe die Angaben nicht so hundertprozentig irgendwie. Wenn ich nicht E, aber DA und AB habe, also in Spalte sechs bin, wurden 319 gewertet und die Notengrenze ist zwischen zwei und drei bei 256 ? Wieso wird aber am Anfang, ausgehend von 320 angegeben, dass es 254 wren ? Msste die Notengrenze in Anbetracht der rausgeworfenen Fragen nicht niedriger sein und nicht hher wie bei den Erklrungen ?

----------


## Radischen

Hallo ihr lieben, seit gestern habe ich es auch geschafft. 
Nun stelle ich mit die Frage, wann man den das Physikumszeugniss bekommt.   Zustndig dafr sind doch die LPAs wenn ich mich nicht irre. Das Problem ist halt das Bafg Amt das ohne den Zettel leider meinen Antrag nicht anschaut ... naja das Problem werden ja einige haben. Ich htte nur gerne eine Orientierung wann ich den damit rechen knnte. Danke euch ;)

----------


## davo

FlameIngo: die Notengrenzen von 286, 254, usw. beziehen sich auf die 317 offiziell gewerteten Fragen (ohne A22, A44, A141 von Tag 2). Wenn du allerdings bei einer herausgenommenen Frage die anerkannte Lsung (oder eine der anerkannten Lsungen) angekreuzt hast, dann bekommst du auch dafr einen Punkt, weshalb du dann aber natrlich auch hhere Notengrenzen hast. Die Notengrenzen von 286, 254, usw. sind also nur dann gltig, wenn man bei allen drei herausgenommenen Fragen keine anerkannte Lsung angekreuzt hat - statistisch sehr unwahrscheinlich  :Grinnnss!:  Ich wrde mich deshalb eher an der Tabelle mit der Notenaufteilung orientieren. (Und der Nachteilsausgleich greift nur dann, wenn sich dadurch die Note ndert... ansonsten wird das Ergebnis auf Basis der 317 offiziell gewerteten Fragen berechnet.)

Radischen: ich hab so dunkel im Hinterkopf, dass man die eine Woche nach Abschluss der mndlichen Prfungen am jeweiligen Prfungsort erwarten kann... bin mir aber nicht sicher.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab 2 von den 3 rausgenommenen Fragen richtig, komme auf 91,8% und hab die Eins schriftlich wirklich geschafft  :Grinnnss!:  Jetzt wird erstmal der komplette Vorklinik-Mist ausgermpelt!

----------


## Laura12

Jaaaaaaaaa  :Smilie: 
Mndlich ne 2, schriftlich leider nur ne 3(ein blder Punkt fehlt), aber es ist vorbei ;)

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Schriftlich nach wie vor 87% wenn nicht das blde Mndliche noch fehlen wrde

----------


## black_night

> Schriftlich nach wie vor 87%�� wenn nicht das blde Mndliche noch fehlen wrde��


Ich leide mit dir....exakt die gleiche Situation ;)

----------


## yoomii94

Wei jemand wann wir das Physikumszeugnis bekommen?

----------


## Osterhagen

Keiner aus der Referenzgruppe bei uns durchgesegelt. Und bei unseren Physiologen knallen wahrscheinlich gerade die Sektkorken. Endlich sind wir besser als Greifswald.

----------


## davo

Gibt es da ein M-V-Duell?  :Grinnnss!:  Unsere Ergebnisse sind weitgehend unauffllig. Immerhin ist die Referenzgruppe wieder mal ber statt unter dem deutschen Durchschnitt. Ich finde die Heidelberger Ergebnisse ja durchaus beeindruckend - die sind eigentlich in jedem Fach gut. Ich wrd echt mal gern wissen ob das an der Art der Studenten liegt oder an der Lehre.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Ich leide mit dir....exakt die gleiche Situation ;)


Ich hab das jetzt vermutlich schon 1000 mal geschrieben, aber ich hab einfach keine Luuuuuuust mehr  ::-oopss:

----------


## ][truba][

> Keiner aus der Referenzgruppe bei uns durchgesegelt. Und bei unseren Physiologen knallen wahrscheinlich gerade die Sektkorken. Endlich sind wir besser als Greifswald.


Hehe. Krass. Um 0,1%. Glckwunsch nach Rostock  :hmmm...: 
Was war da los Greifswalder?  :hmmm...:

----------


## byx76

:Woow:  :Slap:  :keule:

----------


## Radischen

Tja im Rostock studiert man halt mit  Meerwert ;). Aber wenn man bedenkt das bei uns weniger als die Hlfte ber haupt in Regelstudienzeit schreiben, ist das auch gruselig.

----------


## Puschll

@davo: Das liegt an der Lehre bzw. am Integrierten System. 
Hier schreiben wir ab dem 2. Semester jedes Semester nur eine Klausur in der eben alle Fcher abgefragt werden. hnelt dem Physikum sehr, nur dass die Fragen schwieriger sind als die Physikumsaltfragen... folglich tun wir uns mit dem Physikum dann sehr leicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Trotzdem haben wir die geringste Misserfolgsquote!  :Woow:  :Top:

----------


## Zanza

@davo/Heidelberg: Es ist aber tatschlich auch so, dass das Physikum recht stark mit der Abinote sowie dem TMS korreliert, ist also denk ich auch ein Studenten-, nicht nur ein Lehreffekt. Bei einer Tagung hab ich auch einen Vortrag eines Anatomen aus HD mal gehrt, der erzhlt hat, dass jetzt auch ein Kolloquium (wei nicht mehr genau, wie er das nannte...) eingefhrt worden sei, das wirklich kurz vorm Physikum nochmal konkret auf die Inhalte vorbereite. Das sei eingefhrt worden, nachdem HD nicht mehr Erster im Ranking gewesen sei ;)

----------


## Nurbanu

Repetitorium  :hmmm...:

----------


## FlameIngo

> 


Warum hast du deinen wunderbaren Kommentar gelscht  :Smilie:  ? Ich fand ihn sehr zutreffend.

----------


## KirstenP

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle!

----------


## Nurbanu

Jetzt bin ich neugierig: Was stand denn da Ingo?

----------


## davo

Danke fr die Erklrungsanstze der Insider  :hmmm...:  @Zanza: Ich dachte zuerst auch eher an einen Studenteneffekt, aber in Mnchen gibts ja auch hohe TMS-Boni, und dort sehen die Ergebnisse ganz anders aus. Das hat mich dann wieder daran zweifeln lassen. Aber vielleicht ist es doch ein Studenteneffekt, im Sinne eines Flei-Effektes, da der Heidelberger Bonus ja anders funktioniert als der bayerische, und man, wenn man nach Heidelberg will, im Gegensatz zu Mnchen ja wirklich "gezwungen" ist den TMS zu machen, weshalb sich vermutlich v.a. Leute in Heidelberg bewerben werden, die bereit sind, berdurchschnittlich viel in ihr Ziel Medizinstudium zu investieren. Das mit den Klausuren wie von Puschll erwhnt schadet sicher auch nicht. Das wr mal, wenn man nur umfassende Daten bekommen knnte, eine einfache statistische Doktorarbeit die groe hochschulpolitische Relevanz htte.

----------


## EVT

Es gibt ja Ausbildungsforschung. Das wre doch perfekt fr dich, davo.  :hmmm...:  Ich knnte dir ein paar Leute empfehlen.

----------


## Norina94

Ich habe es nun auch hinter mich gebracht und gut bestanden. 
Im Nachhinein hab ich gemerkt, dass ich mich gar nicht htte so verrckt machen mssen, aber das ist ja oft so ^^
Viel Erfolg an die, die noch ranmssen!

----------


## byx76

:Grinnnss!:  Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder ? @ Flameingo

----------


## Puschll

Ach ja die Reps gibts ja auch noch... Eigentlich vor jeder Klausur! Die sind ganz gut! Aber ich dachte das gbs auch an anderen Unis? 
Ja nur sind bei uns auch 20% Wartezeitler, die schaffen auch super Ergebnisse 😉 also alleinig am Tms hngts auch nicht! Glaube es ist eine Kombi aus allem 😂

----------


## Nessiemoo

ich glaube in HD soll man auch nicht das unterschtzen, dass man ja eig seit mitte Mai kein Uni mehr hat und hat so echt viel mehr Zeit frs Physikum lernen als alle anderen Unis. Und dass die letzte Integrierte Klausur auch die Sachen abfragt die schon prozentuell sehr viel abgefragt werden (die ganze Neuroanatomie, Sinnesorgane mit Physio, das Biochemie wird nochmal wiederholt). Und die Klausur ist ja dann schon in Juni, und danach hat man 2 Monate Zeit um sich mit Medilearn/Endspurt vertraut zu machen.  Ein einfacher, aber wichtiger Aspekt.

Edit: Ich finde ja immer lustig dass zB man in HD in Psych regelmig eine der besten Ergebnisse in DE erzielt. Das zeigt nur, dass die Lehre in dem Fach komplett berflssig ist.  :Woow:  ::-oopss:

----------


## davo

Mir ist nach wie vor unklar, wie es mglich ist, in Psycho weniger als 90% zu kreuzen...  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:  Bei uns wre die Psycho-Lehre sogar ziemlich gut, und auch sehr physikumsrelevant, aber der Vorlesungsbesuch ist, sehr zum Leidwesen unserer Professorin, sehr sprlich  :Grinnnss!:  Ich war auch nur im ersten Semester dort...

Und so eine Doktorarbeit wre mir persnlich zu langweilig. Ich habe schon vier Jahre mit der Analyse groer Datenstze verbracht. Diesmal brauch ich ein ganz anderes Thema mit ganz anderer Methodik... frischen Wind  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## anni94

Ich habe es gestern auch geschafft, Freiheiiiit!

Und zum Thema HD: Ich will gar nicht wissen was jetzt bei den Physiologen los ist. In der Ersti Woche hat einer von denen uns nahegelegt das HD immer ber 80% in Physiologie kreuzt und das auch so bleiben soll. Bestimmt basteln die jetzt an noch schwereren Klausurfragen oder so  :Big Grin:

----------


## FlameIngo

"Mir ist nach wie vor unklar, wie es mglich ist, in Psycho weniger als 90% zu kreuzen...  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:  Bei uns wre die Psycho-Lehre sogar ziemlich gut, und auch sehr physikumsrelevant, aber der Vorlesungsbesuch ist, sehr zum Leidwesen unserer Professorin, sehr sprlich  :Grinnnss!:  Ich war auch nur im ersten Semester dort..."


Vielleicht hat eben nicht jeder solch ein herausragendes Verstndnis fr statistische Begriffe und Psycho-Gequatsche wie du.

Was bringt es denn berhaupt, einzelne Fcher aufzudrseln nach Prozentpunkten, wenn es noch nicht mal genug Punkte gibt um das auszudrcken, was sie (die Prozentstze) sollen (dazu bruchte es ja mind. 100Punkte). 
...womglich damit sich manche einfach geiler fhlen als andere.

----------


## Nessiemoo

What if I told you...man kann Prozente auch von Zahlen unter 100 rechnen...  :bhh:   :Friedenstaube:  Alles gut, man muss nicht direkt beleidigt sein ;)

----------


## davo

Man muss echt nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit beleidigt sein. Die Fragen haben doch mit Statistik und Psycho kaum was zu tun, und mit Verstndnis schon gar nicht, sondern vielmehr mit dem Auswendiglernen einer kleinen Menge an Stoff. Dagegen ist jedes andere Fach deutlich verstndnisorientierter.

Und die Aufschlsselung nach Fchern ist durchaus hilfreich - schon alleine fr die, die fr die Lehre an der jeweiligen Universitt verantwortlich sind.

----------


## FlameIngo

Nein, ich bin/war doch nicht beleidigt. Mich nerven solche Diskussionen nur manchmal und fand es etwas berzogen ausgedrckt. Intonation muss man wohl einfach ignorieren in Foren.

Anyway, was Lehre betrifft: in HD gibts nicht mal eine Klausur in Psycho, eine Vorlesung, die kaum jemand besucht und ein paar Tage Kurs. Ob es also daran liegt ? 
Ich denke eher, dass an manchen Unis in den zwei Jahren zuviel Mll gelehrt wird, der mit Physikum/Staatsexamens-Anforderungen nichts mehr zu tun hat. Bsp. Vorkurse in Anatomischer Propdeutik, Mikro vor Makro usw... In HD ist Prp-Kurs gleich im ersten Sem. und schadet anscheinend auch nicht. Da bleibt dann mehr Zeit, sich mit den wichtigen Dingen zu beschftigen, als bertriebenen Anforderungen irgendwelcher vorklinischen Eigenbrtler gerecht werden zu mssen.

----------


## FlameIngo

ups, doppelt

----------


## EVT

> Man muss echt nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit beleidigt sein. Die Fragen haben doch mit Statistik und Psycho kaum was zu tun, und mit Verstndnis schon gar nicht, sondern vielmehr mit dem Auswendiglernen einer kleinen Menge an Stoff.


Vielleicht ist das ja gerade das Problem.  :hmmm...:  Manche Leute knnen halt nicht gut nur stumpf Auswendiglernen, sondern lernen lieber auf Verstndnis.

----------


## davo

Ich fand es ganz angenehm, ein Fach zu haben das einem sichere Punkte garantiert  :Grinnnss!:  Mir ist schon klar, dass die anderen Fcher wichtiger sind, und dass Verstndnis sinnvoller als auswendiglernen ist - aber man muss halt auch mal ganz pragmatisch sein und schauen wo man mit wenig Aufwand viele Punkte bekommen kann.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls fr jeden, der mehr Punkte hatte als ich (gibt ja auch genug davon  :Grinnnss!: ), und habe definitiv vor, von denen zu lernen. Kluger Spruch den ich mal gehrt habe: wenn man viel lernen will, muss man sich mit Leuten umgeben, die mehr wissen, als man selbst. Funktioniert finde ich wirklich.

Und was den "Mll" anbelangt: da hat Gieen eine gute Balance geschaffen. Man wird einerseits nicht nur stur aufs Physikum abgerichtet, aber andererseits wird auch nicht zu viel Zeit fr seltsame Details verschwendet. Ich hatte bei den Anatomen und den Physiologen, und sogar bei den Biochemikern  :Stick Out Tongue: , sehr oft das Gefhl, dass die ein gutes Gefhl dafr haben worauf wir achten sollen, was spter mal wichtig ist, und was eher unwichtig ist. Den meisten Biochemikern, Chemikern und Physikern war auch vllig bewusst, dass wir Medizin studieren, und nicht die jeweilige Naturwissenschaft. Manchmal wurde uns auch ein Einblick in die Forschung gegeben, aber auch das war meist eher motivierend gedacht, und/oder klinisch-experimentell, und war nicht berfordernd oder sinnlos detailreich. Vier Semester lang NUR aufs Physikum abgerichtet zu werden fnde ich jedenfalls genauso schrecklich wie eine berfrachtung mit sinnlosen Details - da wrde man IMHO deutlich weniger lernen.

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Vielleicht ist das ja gerade das Problem.  Manche Leute knnen halt nicht gut nur stumpf Auswendiglernen, sondern lernen lieber auf Verstndnis.


Die haben dann aber auch grere Probleme als Med. Psych. im Medizinstudium...

----------


## EVT

Och, ich bin auch ganz gut bis zum Examen gekommen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## EVT

> Ich fand es ganz angenehm, ein Fach zu haben das einem sichere Punkte garantiert  Mir ist schon klar, dass die anderen Fcher wichtiger sind, und dass Verstndnis sinnvoller als auswendiglernen ist - aber man muss halt auch mal ganz pragmatisch sein und schauen wo man mit wenig Aufwand viele Punkte bekommen kann.
> 
> Ich freue mich jedenfalls fr jeden, der mehr Punkte hatte als ich (gibt ja auch genug davon ), und habe definitiv vor, von denen zu lernen. Kluger Spruch den ich mal gehrt habe: wenn man viel lernen will, muss man sich mit Leuten umgeben, die mehr wissen, als man selbst. Funktioniert finde ich wirklich.


Natrlich ist Psycho fr viele ein guter Punktebringer, aber es gibt schon Leute, denen so Laberfcher nicht liegen und die handfeste Inhalte brauchen.

Ich kenne auch so viele Brains. Das motiviert einerseits, andererseits fhlt man sich dann auch eher dumm.  :bhh:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Ich kenne auch so viele Brains. Das motiviert einerseits, andererseits fhlt man sich dann auch eher dumm.


Same here  :Big Grin:  so RICHTIG DUMM komm ich mir oft vor

----------


## mathematicus

> Die haben dann aber auch grere Probleme als Med. Psych. im Medizinstudium...


Naja, durch die PsychSoz-Klausur bin ich auch fast durchgefallen, weil es mich einfach null interessiert hat, das Zeug zu lernen bzw. durchzulesen. Schlecht war ich in anderen Fchern deshalb trotzdem nicht^^

Back to topic: ich freue mich total, weil zwei meiner Freunde, die jetzt auch Physikum gemacht haben, die 1.0 als Gesamtnote geschafft haben und bei der Studienstiftung vorgeschlagen wurden.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

Bei uns sind die mndlichen Prfungen jetzt vorbei. Ich freu mich, dass alle, die ich kenne, bestanden haben  :Top:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## EVT

Kann es sein, dass das Physikum dieses Jahr besser ausgefallen ist als letztes Jahr?

----------


## davo

Ist es. Die Durchschnitte sind bei der Referenzgruppe und insgesamt etwas hher als bei H14, der Median ist hher, und auerdem sind in der Referenzgruppe noch weniger Leute durchgefallen als bei H14.

Vor allem erkennt man, wenn man die Histogramme vergleicht, dass es diesmal einen hheren Prozentsatz von Teilnehmern mit wirklich vielen Punkten gab (25,8% hatten 271 oder mehr Punkte, 15,8% 281 oder mehr Punkte, verglichen mit 17,4% bzw. 9,0% bei H14). Dieser Effekt beruht zwar zum Teil darauf, dass es diesmal 317 statt nur 314 gewertete Fragen gab, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er auch bei entsprechender Korrektur stabil wre.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Ich habs jetzt brigens auch endlich hinter mier! Hallo Klinik  :Jump:

----------


## davo

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!  :Top:  Genie das Gefhl der endlosen Freizeit...

----------


## Kiddo

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Dankeschn! Ja die Freizeit scheint echt unendlich zu sein, ich wusste heute morgen erst mal gar nicht, was ich mit meiner Zeit alles anstellen soll  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Herzlichen Glckwunsch! 
Sind jetzt alle durch oder muss noch wer ran?

----------


## FlameIngo

Also in Deutschland sind sicher noch nicht alle durch von diesem Sem.. Ich z.Bsp. und einige mehr an meiner Uni ;)

----------


## Norina94

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :bhh:

----------


## Krtino

Mindestens eine Uni hat mit der mndlichen noch gar nicht begonnen ;)

----------


## black_night

Bin jetzt auch seit gestern durch...dieses Gefhl der Freiheit unbeschreiblich....erstmal bis 16 Uhr durchgeschlafen  :Smilie:

----------


## EVT

> Ist es. Die Durchschnitte sind bei der Referenzgruppe und insgesamt etwas hher als bei H14, der Median ist hher, und auerdem sind in der Referenzgruppe noch weniger Leute durchgefallen als bei H14.
> 
> Vor allem erkennt man, wenn man die Histogramme vergleicht, dass es diesmal einen hheren Prozentsatz von Teilnehmern mit wirklich vielen Punkten gab (25,8% hatten 271 oder mehr Punkte, 15,8% 281 oder mehr Punkte, verglichen mit 17,4% bzw. 9,0% bei H14). Dieser Effekt beruht zwar zum Teil darauf, dass es diesmal 317 statt nur 314 gewertete Fragen gab, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er auch bei entsprechender Korrektur stabil wre.


Woran lag das eurer Meinung nach? Kam es euch einfacher vor als sonst? Viele Altfragen, keine Fallen etc.?
Oder werden die Studenten einfach immer besser?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kiddo

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## Atya

Herzlichen Glckwunsch

----------


## charmingbaer

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

Juhu, heute ist mein Zeugnis gekommen  :Grinnnss!: . Das wars dann jetzt wohl endgltig!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Meins ist auch gestern gekommen  :Grinnnss!:  Sehr toll, jetzt ist es ganz offiziell  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## eny

EVT,
Altfragen haben wir sehr wenige ausfinden knnen, aber sehr hnliche Themenkreise und Fragestellungen, wenn man die Prfungen der Vorjahre gekreuzt hatte, mein Eindruck jedenfalls.
Die erste wurde als eher schwierig/seltsam/unblich empfunden, bei der zweiten hat bei uns zumindest die Mehrheit frhzeitig abgegeben.
Mehr mchte ich dazu nicht schreiben, denn es wre dann allzu sehr mein subjektiver Eindruck.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch allen  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Herzlichen Glckwunsvh an alle die bestanden haben!

----------


## yoomii94

Herzlichen Glckwunsch ihr Lieben  :Big Grin:  endlich kann man die Sch**** hinter sich lassen  :Big Grin:

----------


## FlameIngo

Ich hab nun auch bestanden. War aber furchtbar und ich fand auch nicht, dass die Prfer nur Basics fragen oder auf einen eingingen. Ein Glck ist das vorbei.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Ich hab nun auch bestanden. War aber furchtbar und ich fand auch nicht, dass die Prfer nur Basics fragen oder auf einen eingingen. Ein Glck ist das vorbei.


Ging mir auch so. Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Erhol dich erstmal!   :Grinnnss!: 

Fehlt jetzt noch wer?

----------


## te@

Und die letzte Uni hat es dann auch mal endlich geschafft!  :Smilie:  Bin seit letzten Montag endlich fertig!!! Unsere Prfungswoche hat letzten Freitag geendet, ich denke jetzt sollten alle Unis durch sein  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Frankfurt?

----------


## te@

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Frankfurt?


Erlangen  :Smilie:

----------


## Kiddo

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## LaTraviata

Wer mu nun auch nochmal in die mndliche Prfung? Bei mir ist es leider dann auch der dritte Versuch... Plne, Wnsche, Anregungen werden gerne entgegengenommen. Bin derzeit in der groben Planungsphase und innerlich habe ich noch eine recht ausgeprgte Sperre, bald wieder eines dieser Medizinbcher anzufassen und gar aufzuschlagen  :Oh nee...: .

----------


## te@

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch!


Dankeschn!! auch an davo Danke!  :Smilie:

----------

